# Cindy's Select



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 28, 2011)

So im coming back to RUI after a couple year off, and cant wait to get it on!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 28, 2011)

So im going to kick this thread off with a big shout to all my friends around the world and RIU. Have to say its good to be back man! Not at home but i'll get this snap's up asap folk's!

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 1, 2011)

http://https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/412540-cindys-select.html


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 1, 2011)

http://widgets.mystart.com/data/widgets/youtube/html/youtubeplayer.php?callerid=&tbn=&videourl=http://youtube.com/v/n6U-TGahwvs&feature&f=videos&app=youtube_gdata&rating=4.941071&view=10286658&title=Bob%20Marley%20-%20Stir%20it%20up
http:// 
This is a DPPxJTR male with a Livers fe-male. Sorry about the Pic. Crappy old mobile phone man! Wot ya gonna do lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 2, 2011)

http://
So here's the first pic. Have to excuse the shot, its from a crappy old mobile phone!
This is a DPPxJTR male with a Livers fe-male


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

subbed whats up cindy...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 2, 2011)

Whats up mate! Just getting to grips with this old computer im on and with very little I.T skill's it not easy man! Whats the word anyway bru


----------



## brownbearclan (Mar 2, 2011)

Hello, welcome back! =)

None of your links are working for me. =(


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Whats up mate! Just getting to grips with this old computer im on and with very little I.T skill's it not easy man! Whats the word anyway bru


Nothing much same ol stuff.Trying to do the cali connect strains.I just cut down a tree under my 400 watter


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats a fat bud Wyte, what one wa that?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 2, 2011)

brownbearclan said:


> Hello, welcome back! =)
> 
> None of your links are working for me. =(


Must appologise for the link's man! Im learning as i go kinda lol, Thank's for the welcome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

back in the saddle! whats in flower then cindy?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn, Shish has got his shit dialled in quick! The N.Y gonna be cheesey after the big haze loss!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> back in the saddle! whats in flower then cindy?


Finally man! In flower ive got a couple livers, Casey Jones, Dog a real nice looking cherry cheese x livers and just sexing a DPQ. Need new Camera man! Or use another phone hahaha


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Thats a fat bud Wyte, what one wa that?


greenhouse bubblegum x kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 2, 2011)

i got some cali connect gear almost done in my flower tent..Deadhead og and tahoe og..
I got some in my veg tent as well..Larry og,sour og,pre 98 bubba kush bx2 and chem valley kush..

I got some pics in my thread of those


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

hey bro glad 2 see u back  subbed in for the ride


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 2, 2011)

subbed. good luck bro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i got some cali connect gear almost done in my flower tent..Deadhead og and tahoe og..
> I got some in my veg tent as well..Larry og,sour og,pre 98 bubba kush bx2 and chem valley kush..
> 
> I got some pics in my thread of those


Some nice shot's there man! Thoes cali connections came good! Can remember talkin to you when they first came on the Attitude site. Need to check your thread but loving the work mate!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> subbed. good luck bro


Welcome Shish. You sure got that grow banging bru'


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2011)

So got decent Cam. n Comp. so on with the better Pic's... First is the Veg. room with the Family. Then 2 better shot's of a Very busy Livers cut and my DPPxJTR male with ball's out! Is he polish?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2011)

Daddy..http:// 
This one's took a bit of care to get cloned, but doing just dandy now . I'm sure he'll be a great Dad.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 4, 2011)

I got the snip from a plant that had already flipped over, so took an extra week or so to root properly, but never really went totally back to a Veg. state. So cant give an exact answer on that one Shish. Might need to check out that way you kept you'r male seperatre, few pages back on your thread. Not 100/ sure how im going to be doing the crossing? or what with? Ive got a real nice DPQ, indica Dom and color's coming through nice. But just took a snip to sex it last week and still waiting to find out! Going to keep it either way.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 5, 2011)

Morning, just on way on to to a bit graft till i head to the 'Neuclear Sub' later for a session! So Prob. wont be back on till Mon. lol. Have a good one all!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Enjoy cindy..Hope yours go great


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

everything tickety boo round your way cinders! nice3 work, male looks funk but im sure he'll do just fine.

enjoy the szechuan fella


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 5, 2011)

hope ur having a good weekend bro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

Aye , had a good 'swally' but no enough to get a sleep past half 6 a.m lol. Feeling alright, not bastedrs in the head, and no feeling nothing a wake-n-bake wont sort


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

shit man, im exactly thesame i could drink med body weight and still be up at 7. brains hardwired. think a morning bongo may be just what the doc ordered. youi know ive never tried waking up havibng a bong and trying to go back to bed. next weekend im going to give that a go...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

What was the final score wi the toon? Last i can remember Everton went 2-1 up. May this be the reason for the extra sause lol. Aye, mate the old alarm clock in the head doesnt have a snooze button lol. I acctually got back down for a couple hours after a doob! Head's still spinning though hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 6, 2011)

aye 2-1, we played alreet but that pardew bloke hasnt a clue where to play the lads we were all out of shape and got punished for stevey taylor not getting back....

hope the head gives over swimming for ya! one foot on the floor and focus on the light, strops the spinner.... honest


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

HaHaHa, you being the expert n all lol. Its going to be a lazy sunday afternoon anyway man! 
Fek, i just clicked the Vid. link on the 600 club that D put on, na good wi a hangover that stuff. lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

Light will be on soon so get a couple shot's from the flower room soon. No porn just now, but its a coming!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye 2-1, we played alreet but that pardew bloke hasnt a clue where to play the lads we were all out of shape and got punished for stevey taylor not getting back....
> 
> hope the head gives over swimming for ya! one foot on the floor and focus on the light, strops the spinner.... honest


Aye we got turned at home 2-0. The Lad was'nt amused lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

So got some flower room snap's, just wont get them up till thisaft man! (cant fing stashed S.D card lol). Got to get to an Appointment thisaft and its a mission to get to! So no time to look for the fekin thing!
Get them up thisaft though man. My DPQ snip is rooted n potted up so time to throw it in to see its (hopefully) Pistilate flower's coming soon. The CC x L cut should come ready to pot up in next couple day's too and again hope its a she as also looking real nice man!

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

sweet, look forward to it fella! aye them tiny sd cards are a ballache to find once youve taken it out the cam eh. DPQ ehhhhh????


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Aye, going to look n find the now. The DPQ aye it sounds like it could be something good eh! A mate got the beans as and gave me a couple. Just got the one popped and like i was saying just going to flipp it n see what it show's! You'll see it in the Pic's when i get this card n get them on fella. How's you anyway? All good i hope man 
P.S Cheers for the Rep man lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

So, found the S.D card and just noticed the Mrs. has got the Cam. at work..... Up-date to be continued... lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

hows everything cindy?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey, WBW. All's good mate! Was having a look at one of you'r Porn Pic's on you'r thread, you got some nice fat cola's bro! Is that the cali conn.'s Kush. Need to get a smoke report on that man. Or have i missed that too lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey, WBW. All's good mate! Was having a look at one of you'r Porn Pic's on you'r thread, you got some nice fat cola's bro! Is that the cali conn.'s Kush. Need to get a smoke report on that man. Or have i missed that too lol


Thats the cali conn pics yes they havent been cut yet so a smoke report is a definate for ya...The ones i have flowering now is deadhead og and tahoe og..The tahoe og is the best looking one imo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

man i really fancied the tahoe, but they were all sold up everywhere, ended up with larry and the blackwater


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i really fancied the tahoe, but they were all sold up everywhere, ended up with larry and the blackwater


Yeah i just ordered a pack of the larry as well.I got some from single seed centre but they only had 3 so when the tude stocked the packs again i loaded up on it..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats the cali conn pics yes they havent been cut yet so a smoke report is a definate for ya...The ones i have flowering now is deadhead og and tahoe og..The tahoe og is the best looking one imo


 If you remember back when you got them and we were talkin, it was the Tahoe i was going to get lol, anxiously awaiting the smoke report!


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 7, 2011)

hey Cindy - Welcome back - great thread.... I'm sub'd - and +rep for a job well done!! 
Kiki


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank's Kiki, good to have you along as allway's  Thank's for the Rep. Hopefully the show'sgoing to be on atlast haha, was going to do an up-date on what's in flower but by the time i got my Cam. my light's were out lol. But Should get them up tomorow!

Take it easy
cindy


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2011)

I didnt mention i was subbed here cindy mate hope u have good luck, i put bout half an oz of bud in for oil tonight mwahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> I didnt mention i was subbed here cindy mate hope u have good luck, i put bout half an oz of bud in for oil tonight mwahahahahaha!!!!!!


Thank's Westy, good to have you along mate! That sound's like its going to some of that 'can't touch, sticky tinc you got going on man '


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

So got some shot's ready atlast lol. This is my temp. flower Cab. 'Just for sexing'
 cherry cheese x Livers Dog Kush Group Shot Livers CC x L Still looking for a sign! and my oder control. Hope these all come out in right order!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

Almost got that done first time lol, the Pic after the Group is my DPQ. Getting there atlast, but couldnt have without R.U.I and some help along the way! Many thank's!

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

cracking along nicely fella! everyting looking nice n healthy. IRIE mon


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2011)

nice bro everything looks healthy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 8, 2011)

looking good very good cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

Cheer's guy's. Its benn a slug the last couple month's and just trying to get back on top of thing's. 'No good when you'r having to buy from street'  But waiting game is coming to an end atlast and hopefully this firt run with coco comes without all the Problem's! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

fingers crossed for ya lad, youll be swimming in tasty buds soon enough


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fingers crossed for ya lad, youll be swimming in tasty buds soon enough


Well your word has allways been took as the gospal before Donny, so hope you'r right again matey!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 9, 2011)

easy bro u good?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 10, 2011)

Ended up K.O last night las, lol. Good 'needed' sleep though 
 so all's looking ok from changing to coco, a couple spill's when feeding is the markings on the front orange pot, (casey). This pic from left to right are... Livers,DPQ,Livers-CCxLivers,Dog,Casey Jones-Bubble Cheese/bubba kush,K.Train,Livers and a snip from the DPQ beside Prop.
Still flipping over, i will get a couple close shot's when the Pron start's!

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

perpetuals well an truly rolling now cinders.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 10, 2011)

So, its like 3 a.m, just woke on couch. Disnt even get a shake to go through wi the mrs. lol
So look's like it'll be a quick K.O number of some nice Lem. Sk. I was gifted. mmmmmmmm.....http:// 
Serious clone from the Livers/blue's.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 10, 2011)

Aye atlast Donny Eh! lol just woke on couch! A Lem. Sk. K.O for bed ..http://


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 10, 2011)

100 Post Bump!!!
Make's me an 'official M.J toker lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

So, very little kip! So here's a snap of my Big Budda, "Bubble Cheese". (Mr. Cheese cut x Bubble Gum x Bubba Kush)

She.s Deff. a brute Inica 

Peace


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

http://


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

livers/blues looks happy dude


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> livers/blues looks happy dude


Sure does mate! I'm just giving the coco its first try, and without any p.h,e.c, ect... meter's i'm kinda learning as i go. But yea, all's looking happy


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

ph pen might be worth the fiver it costs or whatever http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-pH-Meter-Tester-Hydroponics-Pen-Aquarium-Water-/320546778764?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item4aa213ae8c


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> ph pen might be worth the fiver it costs or whatever http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-pH-Meter-Tester-Hydroponics-Pen-Aquarium-Water-/320546778764?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item4aa213ae8c


Nice one man! I'll check that out soon as i get out me bath! lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Mar 11, 2011)

im subd cindy nice grow n some wicked strains you got there, been wanting to giv coco a bash for a while meself.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

Welcome sambo. Going to check you'r thread later, just nipped in to nip right back out. lol
Catch-up soon mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

looking grand cinders, that livers clone looks a strong brute! that big buddha blue cheese looks well indica


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;oo9pwlhzsE8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oo9pwlhzsE8[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking grand cinders, that livers clone looks a strong brute! that big buddha blue cheese looks well indica


Aye sure is mate, i'm trying lol. The Budda seedling is the Bubble Cheese not Blue man, wouldnt mind it being the Blue Cheese though its like the one strain i'm still trying to find with the full of flav. of Blue with the cheese smoothness! Most Blueberry stuff around has very little to no flavour atall, but every now and then you get the good sticky sweet swag that's mmmmm. Still, ive had some good luck with Budda's beans before and this sound's good too with the "accidental x with a rev. bubba kush!"
See, GHS has brought out a strain called "EXODUS CHEESE", just the word on the street, not had time to mess around checkin it out lmao.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> ph pen might be worth the fiver it costs or whatever http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Digital-pH-Meter-Tester-Hydroponics-Pen-Aquarium-Water-/320546778764?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item4aa213ae8c



fuck thats cheep  yeah i'd recomend it but u should be fine with ur water  u got soft water aint ya?

looking good cinders


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

easy las, howsit going mate? Cinders yo!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> easy las, howsit going mate? Cinders yo!


Wat-up! I'm awake for the worm's again (and not even using soil??? lol)
So some good and bad new's whateverway you look at it, but Prob. good for myself right now. The CC x Livers is male, but my fine looking Indi Dom DPQ is fe-male so that kinda even's thing's up a bit lol. "snip happy"  That's the sweet smell of success starting to kick-in when poking the head in for a peek! With the diff. strains going on a cant really smell any 1 plant but it all smell's goooooD!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

sup Cindy! did you pop more than one livers x CC? they kicking out a good pong then eh hahah thats livers for ya


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup Cindy! did you pop more than one livers x CC? they kicking out a good pong then eh hahah thats livers for ya


 Alright don, i done a couple but only got the one going due to suffocation in a peat pellet me think's Going to give them another go, just have to wait lol but yea the pong is on man 
The tide is turning (Rodger '600' Watters) OoooOoooo "tune"
So.... Been a real busy week-end, doing the selecting and snipping  Was a pitty about the CCxL mate, it was a nice looking plant man! Another day, soon!!!!
The bigger of the 2 Liver's/Blue's in flower, ive done the recommended structure and left only a few main branches from main stalk, while the other after some cut's looks good for a mini scrog but don't want lot's of pop-corn to mess with, so just going to see how she goes after another trim. The DPQ that's showing first pre-flower's (fem) also look's like it needs a bit more work before i let her go, but got a cut of each going straight into 12/12 lol. Apart from them, my Casey Jones, Dog,Bubb-cheese and k-train are still to grow up a bit. But all still looking happy, i will get an update with some snap's in a few day's or so.

Peace 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

ah man wings n roundabouts this game eh. look forward to the snaps man.

happy gardening fella!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man wings n roundabouts this game eh. look forward to the snaps man.
> 
> happy gardening fella!


For-sure mate! Cheers.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 15, 2011)

So, was going to take some up-date snap's and 10 Min's after the light went on it went out! 
It was an old 400 my mate hooked up for me and was on its way out anyway but DAMN!!!!! Still got my 600 but its in use , so look's like a new light is on the 'me N you'. My mate reckons he can grab a new ballast for me, so holding still untill i speak to him (asap) but can't be waiting too long. Its one thing after another trying to get this back man, but 1 day at a time and all that bollock's lol.
Hope, to get the action 're-started' soon gang!
P.S any link's for light's at good price's would be great folk's. But no Basement Lighting 'DON' lmao 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66nqhVtq6xo

I grew up listening to the Radio K.A.O.S album on a cassette tape with the Traveling Willbury's on reverse side! Now that's a tape i wish i still had!
That's music las lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 16, 2011)

So update on the light.... My man came round after work with all 3 component's to set up a brand-new ballast. Then found out it was just a fuse lol, so basically he's coming back today with the one part from the old ballast (re-newed) and i'll have an extra whole light! They are only 400w, but can change lamp's from HPS to MH, and its the MH he can get new, so by end of the day i'll have went from a broken light yest, to, 2 new light's today without having to shell out a cent. 
"must have caught him on a day when he was expecting new light's in lol" So back-on track and never really skipped a beat! All plant's are still happy and can see the difference in growing in coco allready man!
What Hassle ????

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

knew youd love the coco bro, lot easier to work with. good youve got a mate that knows his way round electrics. you should have seen what i started out with, fire hazard at the very least. electrocuted me on a number of occaisions....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 17, 2011)

sup cindy wats up man?
hope everything is coming along good for ya


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> knew youd love the coco bro, lot easier to work with. good youve got a mate that knows his way round electrics. you should have seen what i started out with, fire hazard at the very least. electrocuted me on a number of occaisions....


i remember seeing that bad boy when i read the start of ur journal lol. not surprised u got a shock, i've only got one from my grow equip so far, from a chop block joiner that i hadn't covered in tape lol.

glad ur liking the coco cindy need 2 grab me a bag in a couple of weeks to pot up a few things. i potted them today in a 50/50 coco compost mix into medium pots but i'm not gonna get anymore compost just coco and perlite now


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2011)

So, been grafting away last few day's. Totally knacked and been crashing out more or less after dinner and a couple number's! Been going most of the day without and being tired just put's me away lol.
So Update... Got my light's all sorted out, but while using my new cfl untill i got sorted i dropped the damn thing and broke the bulb! So got 2 new 400's and lost my 125 cfl hahaha. Anyway some pic's.. These are aroung a week old. Check my mini scrog Las. Its now tied to a couple old stems lol (no bamboo) and going to start work on her today, got the shoots poking through and nice crowns on them 
 This is my Deep Killer male with ball's swinging now.
So, just a quick update before i head back out to do a bit hard graft lmao.

All's good WBW, i'll be on and hit u up if your on man!

Peace


----------



## mr west (Mar 20, 2011)

Fuck working on a sunday man, fuck working altogether but not on a sunday thats sleepy day an shmoky day>>>>>>>>>>>dog wake and back t' bed


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 20, 2011)

working on a sunday should be criminal lol 

looking good in the veg area bro, loving the mini screen. what plant is that u got the screen on?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

like the styles man, old stalks for canes. everything looking good man. im having a miniscreen dog off with las pretty soon. we should have synced up


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 22, 2011)

So, another quicky before heading out. Aye, working weekend's suck man but gotta do it man lol. Especially in these hard times! 'Anytime you feel like some fresh air Westy, just hollar man! 
Its the DPQ i got the screen on Las, looking good for it to. The cut i have from her that i threw in a week or so fromm potting up is looking healthy but is deff. a lighter green than the other's.
So a mini scrog-off eh Don. with a Dog. Sound's like fun to me man! When's kick-off ? Not sure i can get a pup to join in, but damn sure want to watch 

Going to get my dinner made for me tonight (blue cheese moon), so going to use the time to catch-up with everyone! Got some maternity leave coming up and time is going to be tighter than my Liver's nodes, but not so tight that R.U.I will be overlooked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

aye i hear that man gotta pick up what you can where you can eh. yeah a dog scrog off well seeing as i havent taken the cuts yet its going to be in a little while haha i need to make a makeshift veg box first. 

time tighter than your livers nodes haha nice one . hope your good cinders man. catch ya afters mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i hear that man gotta pick up what you can where you can eh. yeah a dog scrog off well seeing as i havent taken the cuts yet its going to be in a little while haha i need to make a makeshift veg box first.
> 
> time tighter than your livers nodes haha nice one . hope your good cinders man. catch ya afters mate


Doing good Don. Need to get a chance to catch-up with everyone. Think i might get a snip off my Dog in time for the Scrog off, just don't know about bing put to shame in the contest is all lol.
So, I missed the first snow from the male. Need to get some batteries for Pic's to get some feedback on how and when to dust a Nug or 2, and to collect some pollen and keep for laters. Hav'nt got a fe-male far enough on to inpregnate! Not that im a Perv. or owt lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Doing good Don. Need to get a chance to catch-up with everyone. Think i might get a snip off my Dog in time for the Scrog off, just don't know about bing put to shame in the contest is all lol.
> So, I missed the first snow from the male. Need to get some batteries for Pic's to get some feedback on how and when to dust a Nug or 2, and to collect some pollen and keep for laters. Hav'nt got a fe-male far enough on to inpregnate! Not that im a Perv. or owt lol.


no jump on the dog scrog off bro it will be a laugh, just for fun like. i think donnys gonna win but i'm up for a challenge lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 23, 2011)

Likewise las, sound's like its on Don. lol. Just need to work out how to invent extra time lol. Just on the way out again, another day another struggle, least i can puff while i work. I love multi-taskin me!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2011)

man i wouldnt be so sure id win. youve been mastering the miniscrog for a while now man. i was showing me pal your last lemon scrog last night he couldnt believe the bud on 1 plant.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Likewise las, sound's like its on Don. lol. Just need to work out how to invent extra time lol. Just on the way out again, another day another struggle, least i can puff while i work. I love multi-taskin me!


alllreeeet pal? lol  nothing better than smoking and doing something its about the only time i can multi task lmao  hope ur good mate?




Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i wouldnt be so sure id win. youve been mastering the miniscrog for a while now man. i was showing me pal your last lemon scrog last night he couldnt believe the bud on 1 plant.


cheers don ur 2 kind  realisticly if i can get past my yellowing then i could be in with a chance  i've mastered the mini scrog but not the growing yet lmao. that lemon haze does most of the hard work for me, a good find  i put a small lemon plant in with 3 main arms now its spitting out heads like a mini medusa, i'll expect a couple of oz of it now would of been happy with one


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Is this club just for brits or can a redneck hippie from the new england join ; !)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Is this club just for brits or can a redneck hippie from the new england join ; !)


no piss off  hahaha only messing mate course u can


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey las whats going on. Cindy buddy totally my bad lol...I never thought to check and see if you had a link and you prolly told me and I forgot haha whoops. Just stumbled in here like a drunk coming home in the morning lol,,,it was like look around and say hey I know 

And las, you know me better than that lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Is this club just for brits or can a redneck hippie from the new england join ; !)


Hahaha, sorry Highlander,No drama's bro! i know man... Need to get my finger out and find some time to give this thread the respect the strain's deservee lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

So, now its half day Fri. and still just getting a min. do catch-up lol. The time i got changed, fed the girl's and sorted the garden its now like almost sleep time for work again tomorow! 'That's right ANOTHER Week-end! Must be crazy after all !

How's it las? All good i hope Bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hahaha, sorry Highlander,No drama's bro! i know man... Need to get my finger out and find some time to give this thread the respect the strain's deservee lol.


Drama? Minulle??? Hmmm...maybe it's rubbing off from my chick. I just barely finished giving her shit because she turns everything into a drama.

I know bru, I usually call it like I see it. Later lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Drama? Minulle??? Hmmm...maybe it's rubbing off from my chick. I just barely finished giving her shit because she turns everything into a drama.
> 
> I know bru, I usually call it like I see it. Later lol


Sound man, I'm kind of going through some "fe-male drama's" myself when i think about it lol. All in good fun though 
Later's H.C


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

haha i've got rid of my female dramas for a while  and everyone wondered why i was single lmao 

i'm good bro, hope the same for u mate? catch up at the weekend? have a good one


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking male you have there cindy...Make sure you put him next to a lovely girl


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha i've got rid of my female dramas for a while  and everyone wondered why i was single lmao
> 
> i'm good bro, hope the same for u mate? catch up at the weekend? have a good one





wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice looking male you have there cindy...Make sure you put him next to a lovely girl


 Good to hear your getting a bit headache relief las. Enjoy it while it lasts bro. lol. The happy las is way more fun 

Yea, he's Champ WBW, going to have to learn wtf im doin with it first lol. Got some dust from it stored-up now (with a little help from my friends), and its still throwing it out, but for-sure it will be another cindy select that get's the good's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

So going to get the Cam. on today and get some up-date shot's. The BIG Liver's is is doing her thing, getting ready for the weight-gain.....i hope lol. My mini scrog on the DPQ is working out ok although i did break off one of the main top's by being careless. Its weird the snip from her is growing much lighter green, but healthy!
Got a Pup in the prop. for the scrog off with las and Don. Should be interesting


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 25, 2011)

lmfao  the good times will be here untill i get myself a new bird no doubt hahahahaha. single life for me again, alright fair doo's u dont get all the added extras () but no drama what so ever lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lmfao  the good times will be here untill i get myself a new bird no doubt hahahahaha. single life for me again, alright fair doo's u dont get all the added extras () but no drama what so ever lol


Like it las 
So with 'aquiering' the week-end OFF, i can mabe do some R.U.I re-search atlast. Well atleast untill the mrs. awakes and start's calling lol. Lukck for me she kinda likes a long lie on a day off 
Dont worry about the (extra's) las. I'm on a dry patch myself lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

lol having a girl has its ups and downs lol at least u got an excuse at the mo  not long left now is it?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lol having a girl has its ups and downs lol at least u got an excuse at the mo  not long left now is it?


Na mate June 
Its looking like goingto be a good month all round lol 

p.s have to say thanks forthe Rep. WBW hit u back asap lol

cindy


----------



## SCARHOLE (Mar 27, 2011)

I have never heard of the strain "Livers".

Got anymore info on it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I have never heard of the strain "Livers".
> 
> Got anymore info on it?


Never had the pleasure myself but Livers is a Northern Lights pheno. Some of the guys from across the pond can tell ya a little more about it than myself but in another month or so I can tell what Livers x Cherry Cheese is like lol ; !)

Hey hey Cindy top of the mornin to ya brother! Tis a nice sunny sunday over here, hoping that the bluebird of happiness is shitting all over ya! Have an awesome one!!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 27, 2011)

SCARHOLE said:


> I have never heard of the strain "Livers".
> 
> Got anymore info on it?


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/414835-livers-blues-psychosis-critical-mass.html

another thread profiling Livers or The Blues.

word of mouth says that its an 88 cut of Northern Lights thats really really really stinky even in veg, its kinda infamous around the north/north midlands of england but is slowly working its way down south. i've just got a clone last week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

im not overly convinced of its northern lights back story. i know they made like 11 versions of northern lights but this is so SK1 /cheese like in structure. but what do i know really? I know its damn fine smoke, thats what!

hows she looking cindy man?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Never had the pleasure myself but Livers is a Northern Lights pheno. Some of the guys from across the pond can tell ya a little more about it than myself but in another month or so I can tell what Livers x Cherry Cheese is like lol ; !)
> 
> Hey hey Cindy top of the mornin to ya brother! Tis a nice sunny sunday over here, hoping that the bluebird of happiness is shitting all over ya! Have an awesome one!!


Sup, H.C. Weve been gettin some sun like lol, just the usuall over here man (rockin it lol) well trying! Thank's for explaining the Livere/Blues for me there mate, not been getting much free time to get on the board's, but hope you kickin back and smilling too bro 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> im not overly convinced of its northern lights back story. i know they made like 11 versions of northern lights but this is so SK1 /cheese like in structure. but what do i know really? I know its damn fine smoke, thats what!
> 
> hows she looking cindy man?


Looking mean Don. Just got me a new pack. of power for the Cam. So the update is in the post so to speak!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

kool been lookin forward to seeing how your gardens doing man.


----------



## oscaroscar (Mar 29, 2011)

Giz a look at your garden mate. I know who you are now nudge nudge wink wink. I think i was the last to know lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2011)

oscaroscar said:


> Giz a look at your garden mate. I know who you are now nudge nudge wink wink. I think i was the last to know lol


Welcome oscar, was wondering when you would find the thread lol. Should have prob. gave you the heads up but you jumped in at the interesting stage mate 
Like i said, got the Cam. working but never got a a chance to do nout today again by the time i got in and totally crashed out for an hour! Been knocking my pan in at work man, but there will be some 'select shot's' for y'all when light's on!

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool been lookin forward to seeing how your gardens doing man.


Alright Don, how's the chiefter! Aye going to be another wee wait on the Pic's. The bigger Livers/blues is looking mighty fine, and the DPQ mini scrog is also looking ok for a first 'lazy' attempt (i think lol). But when the sun comes up the shot's will tell all man 

Peace
cindy


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 29, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Don, how's the chiefter! Aye going to be another wee wait on the Pic's. The bigger Livers/blues is looking mighty fine, and the DPQ mini scrog is also looking ok for a first 'lazy' attempt (i think lol). But when the sun comes up the shot's will tell all man
> 
> Peace
> cindy


sweet my bro cant wait for a little sneak peak myself


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

howay lad its killing me!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2011)

Easy easy lol, you's will need to excuse the shot's, trying to get in a bath here!!!! lol

Well these didnt come out in order, but from left to right its my brute Bubble Cheese, full family shot, the corner top on my DPQ mini scrog that got some Deep Killer dust and looks like the pistil's have took , Then the Big Liver's/Blue's (Don), The DPQ scrog and another DPQ 12/12 from the prop.

I will add all the date's later lol, the Dog, Casey and K-Train are still a bit immature to be showing pic's off lol 

Peace
cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

looks like a succesful pollenation too! sweet. your dog scrog is coming on a treat fella


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Who's this girl Cindyguy? ,,,,,Ahh Big Livers Blue ( helps when I read a little closer lol ; )


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Who's this girl Cindyguy? ,,,,,Ahh Big Livers Blue ( helps when I read a little closer lol ; )


Aye its been a long time coming Highlander, but getting there


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howay lad its killing me!!


Been killing me more gadgie 
Not really had much trouble with the coco change. So you reckon the pollen has took mate? Should be some good result's if all goes well, going to hit another one or two aswell, just for fun like


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 30, 2011)

looking cracking bro  getting ur groove back on now


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> looking cracking bro  getting ur groove back on now


Damn straight las


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1523168d1301495238-cindys-select-dsc01840.jpg

Its been a few moon's since i last tried blowing up a Pic. and Look's like i need to figure it out all over lol. This one's for you WBW, my Spluffed DPQ with the DPP x JTR male. Just done the corner for first try, and to prevent rougue Pollen flying aroung nailling every bit pussy in town!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1523168d1301495238-cindys-select-dsc01840.jpg
> 
> Its been a few moon's since i last tried blowing up a Pic. and Look's like i need to figure it out all over lol. This one's for you WBW, my Spluffed DPQ with the DPP x JTR male. Just done the corner for first try, and to prevent rougue Pollen flying aroung nailling every bit pussy in town!









see the little icons just above where u write ur reply. the world icon, film icon and the picture? click the picture anc copy and paste ur link inside the box that pops up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

How's it going bru, making rounds and saying hi,,,,bet it feels great to be growing your own again. Even better to be toking your own sooooon!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going bru, making rounds and saying hi,,,,bet it feels great to be growing your own again. Even better to be toking your own sooooon!!


Alright H.C, all's good man! Got a day off, the sun is shinning and im making cookies tonight 
But for sure mate, going to be great to be back man!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;VA770wpLX-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VA770wpLX-Q[/video]

this one bro?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2011)

LOL, i kinda thought that would be blocked  Thank's all the same las!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> LOL, i kinda thought that would be blocked  Thank's all the same las!


its cool, click it and bump it in the background  good tune, amazing video


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> its cool, click it and bump it in the background  good tune, amazing video


For real las, the bird's are'nt tweeting yet and ive got it Pumping  Powerfull lyric's, Em's a genius man 
So, another heavy day of punnishment lol, "bring the Rain". Infact forget the rain bring on Sunday and the Cabbage n Rib's (Hibernian F.C) Their player's are going to be shouting for a 'Doctor' after the jambo's give them another lesson  That's if i can stay sober long enough to see the game lmao.

Have a smashing week-end folk's

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

enjoy the game Cindy fella! should be a walkover eh. doubt it very much that ours will be.... wolves...

have a good one lad!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> enjoy the game Cindy fella! should be a walkover eh. doubt it very much that ours will be.... wolves...
> 
> have a good one lad!


Well the game was kinda "Interesting". I said befor kick-off i would be happy with a draw aslong as we scored, but once in ground.... We'll think the game is still somewhere online lmao.

Got some new kit last week so the next few week,s should see the couple at around 4-5 week's(liv/blu--dpq) start getting FAT  Giong to get an update done soon as guy's. 

Peace
cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2011)

So, been a busy week. Got a couple update snap's so here we go!  So in order from left to right is my DPQ scrog thats partially Preg. Then the Big Liver's/Blues, My BX2 Suprise just broke ground , Smaller Livers and a DPQ 12/12 from Prop.
(edit the DPQ 12/12 from prop is in the att. Pic.)
All looking happy and smelling sweeeeet

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

easy geeza! you using metal screen there? hahah weight lighting plants. DPQ looks straight as a die going to be one fat cola. 

have a great weekend bro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy geeza! you using metal screen there? hahah weight lighting plants. DPQ looks straight as a die going to be one fat cola.
> 
> have a great weekend bro


Haha, aye the screen, first go, what you gonna do? lol. Having an easy weekend in i think  When las comes on he might be kind enough to blow up the corner Pic. on the scrog. You can see the beans


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

do what you have to do man! 







looks reet up the duff man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2011)

Aye success!!!! lol. Got a new light for my HPS and a 400 MH with added Red. So threw that in too  crazy heat with a 6 inch extractor but on top of it. Got a couple new ballast's too, no noise, vibrations nothing! Need to grt the mylar up.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

Someone's getting his game on! Save room in your garden for 1 or 2 of my creations this summer ; !) Rock on!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Someone's getting his game on! Save room in your garden for 1 or 2 of my creations this summer ; !) Rock on!!


Alright Highlander, aye i said i'd be back with avengence lol. For Sure man, allway's got room for some "cave rockin creations" 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2011)

So, another wee-kend of work  Got a couple choc chip cookies (las would like them me think's) So giong to be a baked day all round with the good weather


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2011)

sucks dat ya working tho dude puffin fat blunts in ya honor ( the great tax payer)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> sucks dat ya working tho dude puffin fat blunts in ya honor ( the great tax payer)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Aye Westy, not alot of the income goes that-a-way anyhow lol, but that was my last Saturday. Got to do a re-vamp on the cab. I took-down the black/white and got some mylar to go up. As i was saying, with the new light in to, the heat was mad lol, but got a bigger fan blowing in now so all's good man!
'Fat blunt's'


----------



## mr west (Apr 10, 2011)

Cant remember who it was that tweeked my intrest in blunt wrapps but since the super blunts ive been buying loadsa wrapps lol love em lol, can make em now so's i dunt cough like a tramp lol.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 12, 2011)

how did the cookies go bro??? been a bit quiet so guessing they worked?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> how did the cookies go bro??? been a bit quiet so guessing they worked?


Alright mate, aye the cookies lol. I added too much butter to the mix me thinks. The 8 cookies went into one big one, but after cooling they cut up into nice bit's. My first felt like i had swallowed mushrooms straight out the ground, (knew something was in me tummy doing mad thing's with me head). So success either way bro! Nice-one


----------



## DST (Apr 13, 2011)

Slow on the uptake, but here noo.

Nashing for my first spliff of the day...ffs, missed 420!

Re the Livers comment and Don thinking it's more Sk1. I wouldn't be too sure about that. I mentioned before a Northern Lights strain we had on the East Coast in the late 80's early 90's (Scotlands east coast, not New York, lol), and that was the most stinky and powerfull weed around, and a 49 day flowerer to boot. The Livers clone I have reeks badly in veg and if it continues this way I think (or hope) to be a happy man come harvest time (because if it is like the NL-A from back in the day,) FEK ME I'll probably just disappear into a calyx for the rest of my days.

Subbed up chav.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

Livers is sure a fave round here lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

DST said:


> Slow on the uptake, but here noo.
> 
> Nashing for my first spliff of the day...ffs, missed 420!
> 
> ...


WHO ARE YOU ????

Alright mucker, i was wondering when you were going to get on me bus doon the walk! Aye i'll find out real soon how good i can get my Liver's. In day 32 and pumping in the PK  The 'Pong is on' and with adding the other light and getting new bulbs for both, along with the mylar up, She's getting fatter by the day  Going to do an update soon as i get new batteries (again) for the Cam. "the Lad alway's chore's them for his x-box" But good to have you here as allways mate!
P.S nice drill's. " sitting on a balcony on a sunny day in the Dam. Trimming a massive cola of M.J" Rockstar shit bro 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey Cindy buddy, popping in to say high  Just getting home time for some caffeine and cannabis. Or more of I should say. 

Hope everything is going good for you these day my friend. Gotta lot of breeding projects going on right now. One that everyone knows about and a suprise love affair that I've kept quiet, that should be starting to spluff his stuff in a week or so. Casey x Casey (tall pheno ; ! ) Got a male short pheno casey too




DST said:


> Slow on the uptake, but here noo.
> 
> Nashing for my first spliff of the day...ffs, missed 420!
> 
> ...


Evening my friend, hope the weather is spring like for you and your las these day. Lot of rain and a lot of closed roads around here so far this week.

Hey what's the plant structure like on your Livers clone? Most of the NL phenotypes are indica, I was wondering if there was a sativa pheno in the original 11 or 12 phenotypes. Trying to figure out where the vineyness of my Ice cut comes from. It's heritage is NL, Afghani, Shiva and Skunk. Just picking your brain a bit lol.

Have a great Thurs!


----------



## DST (Apr 14, 2011)

You know what it's like, I've been waiting on the 22 fur ages!!! Then 3 came along.


----------



## mr west (Apr 14, 2011)

fucke waiting on busses, i canae remember the last bus i got on. I really should use public transport more as its better for the enviroment lol but ive had my car just over a year and only done 6200 miles init.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

pretty much all i smoke these days is livers, i like to try the new ones coming through but usually they end up not as nice and go oot the door. i was looking at the structure of the livers vs the psycho and there is deffo a good difference but ive never noticed till now ones viney but straight and ones just viney. ill take some snaps tonight ( as i cant fuckin mind on which one is which.... ) it'd be a trip to think the NL A, Dst had in the 80's is the same genetic in HC's Ice and our livers.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> pretty much all i smoke these days is livers, i like to try the new ones coming through but usually they end up not as nice and go oot the door. i was looking at the structure of the livers vs the psycho and there is deffo a good difference but ive never noticed till now ones viney but straight and ones just viney. ill take some snaps tonight ( as i cant fuckin mind on which one is which.... ) it'd be a trip to think the NL A, Dst had in the 80's is the same genetic in HC's Ice and our livers.


Damn Straight Don, going to get an update done today when i get in to feed when the sun comes up. Think its been bout a week or so, you gou's will see more difference than me!
On the Livers, Im no Fred West, but deff. think there's some sk.1 in there. For me the 'cheese' smell is totally different from NL ( as my mind only let's me remember the good times) back in the late 80's NL was one of the only strains around that had any potency of the Livers, but the skunk smell is there man.
I'm waiting on a snip from me mate in the Livers homeland funny enough, and the guy has had it since way-back, Passed down from his elder bro. They reckon its Exodus, and know there apples n orange's, so i'll hit Big D up Re:


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Highlander, Yea all good bro. These creatins have got me having sleepless night's! Going to be some Funk i think 
Hope your still hittin it hard man

cindy


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 15, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Damn Straight Don, going to get an update done today when i get in to feed when the sun comes up. Think its been bout a week or so, you gou's will see more difference than me!
> On the Livers, Im no Fred West, but deff. think there's some sk.1 in there. For me the 'cheese' smell is totally different from NL ( as my mind only let's me remember the good times) back in the late 80's NL was one of the only strains around that had any potency of the Livers, but the skunk smell is there man.
> I'm waiting on a snip from me mate in the Livers homeland funny enough, and the guy has had it since way-back, Passed down from his elder bro. They reckon its Exodus, and know there apples n orange's, so i'll hit Big D up Re:


that would be interesting to see how that pans out bro  i havent got a clue whats going on with it all really but do kinda sway on the oscosc story that its a original NL with the random pheno's that would of been coming out from not back crossing much years ago. growing in the uk has only been so popular in the last 10 years when these strains where put out on the market people didnt wanna write shit down, which is kinda annoying but u dont blame them lol.

i've read the history of the exodus cut, fred wests and another version which wasnt much different, westys had a bit more info before it got to the exodus collective. i really cant wait to grow these strains out as they do sound so good and they got a little history in the uk some way or another lol 

have a good weekend cindy bro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> that would be interesting to see how that pans out bro  i havent got a clue whats going on with it all really but do kinda sway on the oscosc story that its a original NL with the random pheno's that would of been coming out from not back crossing much years ago. growing in the uk has only been so popular in the last 10 years when these strains where put out on the market people didnt wanna write shit down, which is kinda annoying but u dont blame them lol.
> 
> i've read the history of the exodus cut, fred wests and another version which wasnt much different, westys had a bit more info before it got to the exodus collective. i really cant wait to grow these strains out as they do sound so good and they got a little history in the uk some way or another lol
> 
> have a good weekend cindy bro


Cheers las will do bro  
Aye this Livers is getting some promo. eh! I hear you on the N.L mate, for sure im hoping its the 'A' strain D mentioned. I just think the skunk structure and smell is throwing me lol. As Don said, what i do know its FIRE 

Have a good one yourself mate!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

Sun shining on the Firth the day lad? It's kind of pretending at the moment over here, but always sunny indoors. Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

So, ive managed to find a couple batteries to take a quick couple shot's of the Cab. The Cam. didnt last long so have to excuse to piss poor Pic's.
Anyway.... 
Left to right 'should' be, a DPQ and Dog next to Big biatch Livers, the DPQ thats been hit with the majic ( dpp x jtr ) male, and 'screen off lol, then another shot of the big Livers and a reapeat Pic. of No. 1 ???? me and computers.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

Talk about cowboy style Don, i must be Billy the Kid..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

hahahah lets blag a bank! looks like everythings ticking along nicely... i think haha


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 15, 2011)

the guy i got the livers cut from in the 1st place got it from the bloke its named after. He asked him (on my behalf) what it is and he said it an NL that he grew from seed, thats why i think its NL coz thats what i've been told, admittedly its second hand info but i've no reason to not believe it as i've never grown NL seed stock from 20 odd years ago, so i don't have anything compare it to. I suppose it would be like saying "i've grown SK#1 seeds from Sensi loads of times and its fuck all like cheese so i don't believe cheese is SK#1" its rare phenos that someone spots as something special and keeps


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

That be the answer then oscar! Ive never grew NL from seed either, and only started smoking around then(80's), but most of the NL 5 ect. Has a kind of bland taste to it, which would explain the "rare pheno" here. Some older friends that grew back then allway's talk about NL like it was K.O in a tin lol, Either way, for an all-round good hardy grower and high potency with an early finnish its my new "private stock" 

Much Respect to yourself and your friend's for keeping her around


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah lets blag a bank! looks like everythings ticking along nicely... i think haha


I know a kanny safe cracker, a guy called C-4 lol. For-sure it looks better than the Pic's show hahaha, i'll get a proper update done with the whole Fam. Over the week-end. Who know's, i might even get time to finnish the cab.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

So this is another quick shot while the cam would turn on long enough ffs. Anyway, we got 3 Dog Puppies in the Prop. WOOOOOOF, with a Headband and Bx2 seedling on the left and a Livers/blues cut on the right which im lst-ing for las's Pipe hahaha

Peace


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Sun shining on the Firth the day lad? It's kind of pretending at the moment over here, but always sunny indoors. Peace, DST


No the day though lol, well no yet! Scottish weather eh


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 16, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Talk about cowboy style Don, i must be Billy the Kid..


Hey, there is only one Billy the Kid. lol And I am pure cowboy. lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Hey, there is only one Billy the Kid. lol And I am pure cowboy. lol


Welcome 'William J Bonny' lol, just going to post up a Livers/the blues cut that im lst'ing


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Hey there bru, cool pics! I need to start watching those babies grow and you need to take better pics lol ; !) I also need to get moving around and get this thc flowing through my system. I'm sitting in the liv downing some cuppas, all that thc has prolly settled in my arse. Time to crank the tunes! and smoke another bowl!!

Later my brother!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there bru, cool pics! I need to start watching those babies grow and you need to take better pics lol ; !) I also need to get moving around and get this thc flowing through my system. I'm sitting in the liv downing some cuppas, all that thc has prolly settled in my arse. Time to crank the tunes! and smoke another bowl!!
> 
> Later my brother!


Yo Highlander, how's it hanging bro. 'all fat n shiny na' doubt' lol. Aye im home alone the night  so think i'll have me a cookie made from some ( las-butter ). Should make me feel better with a doob 





Ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Yo Highlander, how's it hanging bro. 'all fat n shiny na' doubt' lol. Aye im home alone the night  so think i'll have me a cookie made from some ( las-butter ). Should make me feel better with a doob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A cookie sounds really good, plan on making some butter myself tomara with 8 grams of pretty good hash. If it was great hash I prolly wouldn't be. Smoking kief and about to go get cleaned up before my girl comes over. Enjoy your dube and cookie buddy, I'll talk to ya ; !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

No sweat mate, i'm outie too. got M.O.D ( football at feet.... remember?? lol ) and a date with a frothy coffee with a gram of goodness from me grinder mmmmmmmmm

Later dude


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2011)

hey bro how did the las-cookie fair, any good??? cracking looking down in the cupboard bro 


osc didnt know ur feelings on the exo not being sk#1 another spanner in the works lmao  hahaha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey bro how did the las-cookie fair, any good??? cracking looking down in the cupboard bro
> 
> 
> osc didnt know ur feelings on the exo not being sk#1 another spanner in the works lmao  hahaha


Aye went down a treat. I woke around 3 thismornin on couch ( again ) around a half hour after half a cookie with the frothy coffee. Still had the doob lying next to me lol 
So first job of the day, pot up some Pup's


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey bro how did the las-cookie fair, any good??? cracking looking down in the cupboard bro
> 
> 
> osc didnt know ur feelings on the exo not being sk#1 another spanner in the works lmao  hahaha


I think you misunderstood what i meant, I meant that if you grew SK#1 from Sensi you (probably) wouldn't find owt like E cheese and the same with NL and Livers. They are rare phenos. The only reason i think livers is NL is coz thats what i've been told. So in conclusion, i don't think that E cheese isn't SK#1 lol


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 17, 2011)

I've re read the post Las and it could've been a bit clearer, soz for the confusion


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

So oacar, hare's a better pic. of saoid Livers/the blues. Around 5 weeks since flip, just started the pk on her   
not too great focus, but light just went off and had to be quick lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

so here's the rest... DPQ ( inpreg'd ) canapy shot of a younger Livers behind the ??? lol the top of my DPQ clone 12/12 from pro.  and think this might be Liver,s too hahaha. Oh well the light's wereout blah blah blah... i tried to do good Pictures hounest 
The shot in attach. is the remainder of the 12/12 DPQ lol

Peace
cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

So as promised, as i was seeing to my ladies need's i took another couple Pic's. So.. 

So from left to right is, my Casey Jones, Dog clone, Dog in home made pot with waste pipe ,Big Dog next to my Bubble Cheese and then the Bubble Cheese x Bubba Kush lol. That was the brute seedling ( Don ), but its been through the ringer " from my middle to my little finger ". The heavy duty screen i had on the DPQ knocked its block off! It was a nice top at that ffs, but all's well.
Got to go try blag this job now, na' wakey bakey thismorn lol

Later
cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 18, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> so here's the rest...View attachment 1555573 DPQ ( inpreg'd )View attachment 1555574 canapy shot of a younger Livers behind the ??? lolView attachment 1555575 the top of my DPQ clone 12/12 from pro. View attachment 1555576 and think this might be Liver,s too hahaha. Oh well the light's wereout blah blah blah... i tried to do good Pictures hounest
> The shot in attach. is the remainder of the 12/12 DPQ lol
> 
> Peace
> cindy


Nice razory edge leaves....hope you have a good week mate. Any news on the job?

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

how do laddy? whats the word, you get the job? your dog cuts look well healthy mine were near donald by the time i potted them on, even then one keeled over. cookies deffo lead to some waking up on the couch haha.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

So the word on the job is good new's, no mention of a test as per the reason's i'm getting offered the job....( long storey  )
Cheers for the kind word's guy's, alot of it down to a couple guy's like yourselfs 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

WINNING! good drills lad


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 18, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So the word on the job is good new's, no mention of a test as per the reason's i'm getting offered the job....( long storey  )
> Cheers for the kind word's guy's, alot of it down to a couple guy's like yourselfs
> 
> cindy


what u gonae be doing cindy m8


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> what u gonae be doing cindy m8


Alright, hopefully i'll be doing " Allsort's mate  "


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

hahahah giving nowt away lad


----------



## supersillybilly (Apr 18, 2011)

Cindy, playing the cards close to your chest. Im just a nosey cunt.lol Best of luck m8


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> Cindy, playing the cards close to your chest. Im just a nosey cunt.lol Best of luck m8


What im gonna say? lol. Nothing wrong billy, infact something right for a change lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 18, 2011)

hahah, CgG, HIgh m8! subbed now..nice to have you as my new friend!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahah, CgG, HIgh m8! subbed now..nice to have you as my new friend!


Your welcome, good to have you along for the ride. Just starting to speed up now so hold on lol. Had a period where i thought about a break, but when i'm not busy i dont know what to do with my time, and growing dank seem's as good a hobby as any!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So the word on the job is good new's, no mention of a test as per the reason's i'm getting offered the job....( long storey  )
> Cheers for the kind word's guy's, alot of it down to a couple guy's like yourselfs
> 
> cindy


Sounds like good news buddy! Hopefully it's great news for ya : !) Good luck with as well.

Yup this is a good time to be watching cindys grow,,,,hulk time soon for the girls lol and don't sweat the pics brother, I really enjoyed them


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds like good news buddy! Hopefully it's great news for ya : !) Good luck with as well.
> 
> Yup this is a good time to be watching cindys grow,,,,hulk time soon for the girls lol and don't sweat the pics brother, I really enjoyed them


You guy's are too kind lol, aye cheers H.C, it means alot man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

So, it went like this...... While removing the new growth on me Livers/the blues, to prevent lots of messin with pop-corn, i must have missed one "down low" lol and since noticing it grow n sparlke with the smell that is only describeable as " TIDY  " i decided this would be my tester. So....... weeks later it got removed and tested lastnight resulting in another couch wake-up, a sore head from my better half as i type , and a wake n bake that's putting me back to bed as soon as the lass. leaves for her work.
Not long now till i'll be smoking n singing the blues, and me think's the ale would'nt go down well with it, my Liver's will be good n healthy  ( wait i thought i only had one liver for a min. but got a transplant in wait lol )
Its wake-up time soon for my lady friends, so while seeing to them i'll take a couple flick's 

Peace
cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Well, the ladies have had thier loving lol and got a couple snap's to boot  p.s still need to sort the focus on me cam. tut-tut....
 DPQ 12/12 from prop (top ) Dog DPQ preg. DPQ minus screen that got the majic dust Dog
WoooooooooooF 

P.S the pic.in attached is the 12/12 dpq looking down. The patches of yellow on some plant leaves is from being careless when feeding, no any deficiency lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Shan focus again man lol. Its coming Its coming. ( like tomorow lmao )


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

Stand further back from the plant and then crop the picture after you have taken it. In windows picture viewer just click edit and then crop away. you will get a clearer shot lad. Have a nice day, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2011)

hahah BANG TIDY!!!! i remember toking my first livers. just haha. enjoy the wakey bakey man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Stand further back from the plant and then crop the picture after you have taken it. In windows picture viewer just click edit and then crop away. you will get a clearer shot lad. Have a nice day, DST


HI Cindy, Your plants look really sweeeeet! Thanks for posting the images.
Do you have a "macro" selection on your camera. Macro is really great for closeups. You might have your camera switched to the wrong selection.. like maybe night shots or something. I cant understand why else it would be so outta focus. 
cheers
amber


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

^the urge to get a better picture by putting the camera closer doesn't work. You have a lens which is like a magnifying glass, put it too close to something and you don't see anything in foucs. Pull it further away and you can. Even with a macro setting on a camera, a lens has a specific distance that it needs to be away from the object before it can focus. Hope that helps. Peace, DST


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2011)

DST said:


> ^the urge to get a better picture by putting the camera closer doesn't work. You have a lens which is like a magnifying glass, put it too close to something and you don't see anything in foucs. Pull it further away and you can. Even with a macro setting on a camera, a lens has a specific distance that it needs to be away from the object before it can focus. Hope that helps. Peace, DST


since were on the subject, DST, what type of camera do you have?


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

at the moment a pap one (the sony something or other I bought for my wife 6 years ago), my wife is away on a photo shoot and took the good camera, a Canon D1000, it's an entry level, but the body is good enough for our needs. We have been looking to upgrade the lens but funnily enough, it has taken us over a year and we still haven't bought one, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI Cindy, Your plants look really sweeeeet! Thanks for posting the images.
> Do you have a "macro" selection on your camera. Macro is really great for closeups. You might have your camera switched to the wrong selection.. like maybe night shots or something. I cant understand why else it would be so outta focus.
> cheers
> amber


HIgh Dr. yea i think the settings might be messed up. The Mrs. had it out the other week on a friends birthday and that'll be the answer to the riddle lol. But, yea they'r looking good, alot better to the naked eye 
Errrrrmmmm... Do What D lmao. C'mon mate you know me n computers, doing that would be like asking an elephant to run the 100 m. ( wi hurdle's ) lol. But as you know im a quick learner so watch this space bro 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah BANG TIDY!!!! i remember toking my first livers. just haha. enjoy the wakey bakey man


hahaha, Its not something you forget the smell n taste of unless its not been around for a cuple decade's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

DST said:


> at the moment a pap one (the sony something or other I bought for my wife 6 years ago), my wife is away on a photo shoot and took the good camera, a Canon D1000, it's an entry level, but the body is good enough for our needs. We have been looking to upgrade the lens but funnily enough, it has taken us over a year and we still haven't bought one, lol.


Well ive got a sony cyber-shot so there!!!! lol. But think you may be on the money D. The same cam used to take good shot's before  going to play about with it and see what's what. Damn techi. swag. Icant handle a mobile phone that was made in the last 5 years never mind keep up with focusing, taking, enlarging, posting fookin Flick's ffs. 

Thanks for the help though mucker 
Get a good Dog shot up for ya when i get it sorted bro.

Peace
cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Well that be the bird's tweeting, guess who k.o'd all afternoon after a few stella n j's while doing me mum's garden! ( she say's iv'e got green thumb!!!! "what's that i said" lol )
So, looks like a bake without the wake today man  Going to be a tired one today, " no cookies for me ". Alright mabe half one 
Think ive got the Cam. sorted, and just gave myself a 101 in I.T Skills. hense the new Avatar lol.

Night. Errr??? Morning. ??? F**ck Knows
Laters


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

Morning lad, looking forward to samplying these new found technical skills, lol. Have a good 420, peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2011)

HAPPY 420 ALL, Make it count wherever you'r at! Free the Damn Weed already !!!!! If this Gov. wasnt so baked they mabe realise it HELP'S. I read in the local rag. the other week that they'r now giving out a THC spray to x amount of people in the U.K. Not totally sure about the brand name, something like "Sativex" lol. But its a start!
Then mabe i wouldnt have to post up internet Pic's as if my own 

cindy


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 20, 2011)

yeah seen that sativex on a bbc3 documentry the one with the dude from enders, some old girl in a wheel chair "using" on the high st lol

hope ur good mate?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning lad, looking forward to samplying these new found technical skills, lol. Have a good 420, peace, DST


Cheers Bro. Well in return here's one for you mate...




Me Dog! WoooF


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yeah seen that sativex on a bbc3 documentry the one with the dude from enders, some old girl in a wheel chair "using" on the high st lol
> 
> hope ur good mate?


Ah there he is lol, yea im sound as a pound mate! Just getting a qiuck update of some decent shot's up lol,
 Livers ( offcourse ) top from my 12/12 no veg. dpq clone. Can see the strains trait's coming out now 
Focus still a bit messed up, but the eye's on view is sparkling


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 20, 2011)

the 1st picture is a great improvement bro keep it up  getting some frosty frost on her now mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

man the livers is lookin good bro, nice n healthy, getting the swerve reet on.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> the 1st picture is a great improvement bro keep it up  getting some frosty frost on her now mate


Aye, the Cam. used to take cracking shot's man lol, just too close i think, it self focus's if you give it 2 Second's before snapping away, but that's thing's starting to put the weight on. Livers still got another couple weeks, but its in the post bro.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 21, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> HAPPY 420 ALL, Make it count wherever you'r at! Free the Damn Weed already !!!!! If this Gov. wasnt so baked they mabe realise it HELP'S. I read in the local rag. the other week that they'r now giving out a THC spray to x amount of people in the U.K. Not totally sure about the brand name, something like "Sativex" lol. But its a start!
> Then mabe i wouldnt have to post up internet Pic's as if my own
> 
> cindy


HAPPY 421 CINDY!
ahhaha, thats funny as hell... Sativex..spray.. we live in such and unprogressive backwards society its absolutley frightening. 
we have all sorts of sprays and creams over here with secret special MJ ingrediants... 
I have a cream and a spray for pain. it works OK, but its expensive as fuk. I wont pay for it anymore. 

ha, cindy , your funny. you know i would issue you your MJ card anytime, my fee will be some of your delicious dope. Hopefully the spray will open some doors to bigger and better things for you guys.. lets hope..
Take it easy, 
the Doc


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

Im one of them ppl sativex is made for, I have had ms for 19 years but I still cant get any. UKMMJ what a joke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

aye id have thought you'd be perfectly eligible for that man. then again this countries all about helping the wrong people.( voting yes westy  )

good luck for the match fella, need to do better than a draw this week!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye id have thought you'd be perfectly eligible for that man. then again this countries all about helping the wrong people.( voting yes westy  )
> 
> good luck for the match fella, need to do better than a draw this week!


Well, im just on at half time lol, the Toon are Holding a draw with ( the mob from where you get less time riding a donkey than you do for 50 ) euro's in da Dam lol ) while the jam tart's are doing damage as per 

Have a good week-end all, 
Thanks for the kind word's Dr. Amber, Hope you'r feeling no pain 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

Enjoy the rest of your Saturday Cindy my friend!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im one of them ppl sativex is made for, I have had ms for 19 years but I still cant get any. UKMMJ what a joke lol


Likewise mate, ive been epelectic for over 10 and the stress ect... that kick's off my sizure's i control with M.J and it seem's to be ' Kool ' wi my consultand and G.P ???


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Enjoy the rest of your Saturday Cindy my friend!!


HIgh Highlander, thank's im just having a quiet one, getting some needed peace lol. The better half is at an Ann Summer's do, but i doubt if i'll be getting some tonight 
But , yea i'm jamming mate! The cam. is at the party or i could have got sy Pic. taking skill's back. hahaha

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

Post Anne Summers part report please? lol............waiting.............


----------



## mr west (Apr 24, 2011)

there was some cheaply made camisols and some low end noveltys maybe something chocolate cuz its easter lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2011)

Aye well, i never recieved the report from the party my-self when thinking bout it!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

So the sun is shinnig in this damn Rainy place, so when this happens in these parts its a Public Holiday, every day the sun's out lol. Allsorts of sick note's must be flying in to the Doc.'s. ' Beware Amber, take that phone off dial lol '
So, the report on the Ann Summers do... I got a coppy of the " Best boob's of the year " or some underwear catalogue ffs lol. Far from the Porn im used to  Going to be posting some Pics of me own model's soon and they'r gonna be beaut's 

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Best Boobs...huh, stick with the Best Buds mate!!! Have a sunny one at the beach lad, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Well its deff. a sunny day out, but more so in lol. Update a coming!!!!
Got some decent shot's lol, but on an ancient comp. and well....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

so here we go... i think lol...





So here the list from left to right, DOG, My first 2 beans ( over a Headband and a Bx2 suprise ) from the DPQ i dusted with a crazy psyco ripper ( or something lol ) male, Bubble Cheese/Bubba Kush. The others are the Livers Top, and a canopy over some DPQ and more Livers. Dam there's a stink in here


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

This computer suck's dick man, trying to do these snap's is a nightmare  
first proper tester of the Liver's/Blues    ( cheeeeeeesy grin all over me chin )


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

ahahaha, your a riot cindy!!!!!!!!! 
so where can you possibly live that has worse weather than ME!!!!!!!!! ??????
Sounds like we are in the same boat even though we are acrosso the POND. lol ? me thinks?
the doctor would like a prescription of a dog with cheeze on it. lol... and a side of liver. ohhh dosent that make your stomach rumble.lol
who comes up with these names? it makes it all the more interesting i thinks.
haha, well no sunshine for me once again. this place sucks dick. i want some blue skys goddammit!!!!!!!
this march and april has been the hightest snow fall in recorded history hre so my summer is going to suck cuz the mountains wont melt out till like August.. fuck!!!!!!

Your girles look Dlish Cindy, tell us how the tester blues is .. what kinda of a high do you get with that cunt? lol 
Peace
amber


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Good to see the Dr. exercising her right to use the cunt, lol.

Nice nuggle there my good man. I can just imagine the big cheesey grin on yer bin!! My lady is starting to show flowers so in a couple I'll be sharing the fizog. Glad to see it's working out for ya lad. Well chuffed for ya!!!!



Cindyguygrower said:


> This computer suck's dick man, trying to do these snap's is a nightmare
> first proper tester of the Liver's/Blues    ( cheeeeeeesy grin all over me chin )


Oh, and wtf!!!! lol, lights out shot, hahahaha...


I can only imagine whats going on in this pic  j/k


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 26, 2011)

oh yeah Dst.. you have quite an imagination.. lmao.. what are you smoking right now.??. i WANT SOME!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

lights oot quick shuffle!!! kinky


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Good to see the Dr. exercising her right to use the cunt, lol.
> 
> Nice nuggle there my good man. I can just imagine the big cheesey grin on yer bin!! My lady is starting to show flowers so in a couple I'll be sharing the fizog. Glad to see it's working out for ya lad. Well chuffed for ya!!!!
> 
> ...


Lmao, well it was an old P.C i used to upload the shot's and you dont get a preview of what Pic's your chosing to upload. So as there was some on the cam. from the Mrs. Ann Summers Do, this BLACK Pic. came on with the rest and im just glad it was a shot of the internet guy/girl's garden.  By-The-Way, what a nice garden indeed " Dr. Trich. " The livers/ blues, tester is still drying lol, but i've already had a wee go of her and its like the Soooooo Full bodied smell/taste that i'm finding it kinda hard to put a taste on it. It for sure does'nt need any slow dry or cure for the full flav. And even with an early cut from the bottom it was K.O. That was last week ant ive only got that small Nug off her. ( still giving it Big Sway's ) I call it the Liver's way as it goes where it wants even with heavy bondage! " I used to know a Lass like that " 

So almost at the end of the marathon. All's looking mean, I deff. need to get you guy's some good Pic's. up. Ive saw most of the other strains ive got in come good for most who have had the pleasure of growing them. But this ( Big Budda's ) Bubble Cheese that was seemingly accidently crossed with a Rev. Bubba Kush. And This is suprising me like WOW!!! It was allway's a beast as seedling, but man this must have been the pick out the 20 seed's!
Proper Picture's coming over the next few 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

http://youtu.be/UePtoxDhJSw 
I see i still need to figure out the Vid. clip's all over. Damn!!!!! lol. Na' sweat for the next Allan-Suger/Gate's  " Ken Wot Im Sayin DST "


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 27, 2011)

dont think that vid can be uploaded on here bro? that wasnt youtube by the looks of things  lol

looking sweet man how many weeks 12.12 did u / are u taking the livers 2?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Wellthe word on the Livers is i'm at week 8 but just noticed from the tester i took yest. that some rougue pollen from the only male around town worth messin with lol ( DPP x JTR ). I acctually kept some and tried to dust a Liver's but it didnt work out. So it looks like there's gonna be some crazy Deep something Liver's a coming  Only downside is im now going to give it the extra week to let whatever beans mature as the one in the tester was still green. But apart from the all's green and mean.

Cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2011)

cool deal Cindy, im happy for you m8!!!!! green and mean.. that sounds killer! 
So what are your plans for your next grow.. maybe a little exodus cheeziness?lol


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

all green and mean cindy lolol green n mean is what its all about, random 1st post in ya thread m8 but pissed as usual and i am a long time lurker lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> all green and mean cindy lolol green n mean is what its all about, random 1st post in ya thread m8 but pissed as usual and i am a long time lurker lol


No dswea sambo, good to have you along bro. To be hounest you jumped in at the right time. Not much been happening for the past few, but getting close to the chop now 

cindy


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> No dswea sambo, good to have you along bro. To be hounest you jumped in at the right time. Not much been happening for the past few, but getting close to the chop now
> 
> cindy


the chops whats it all about lol i read yours n las,dons,hc's,wests threads everyday but all that breeding and whatnot im just not ready for lmao thats why i lurk lol

take it easy m8


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> the chops whats it all about lol i read yours n las,dons,hc's,wests threads everyday but all that breeding and whatnot im just not ready for lmao thats why i lurk lol
> 
> take it easy m8


Aye well thats what i thought 6 month's ago!  Lurk away man!


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye well thats what i thought 6 month's ago!  Lurk away man!


the way my missus spends £ i could never risk male pollen and a load of unsellable seeded bud lol but have the up most respect to you guys in the uk
breeding just doubt i could ever improve on the exo,pyscho,tutti,livers so why risk taking food of the table with seeded bud trying to?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> the way my missus spends £ i could never risk male pollen and a load of unsellable seeded bud lol but have the up most respect to you guys in the uk breeding just doubt i could ever improve on the exo,pyscho,tutti,livers so why risk taking food of the table with seeded bud doing so?


Well i aint got an answer for that one Sam. lol but its a blast when you realise its not all so techi. and with the added help from some of the best in the game, well its like riding a bike bro.  ( i hope, i can hear the bearing's comeout the wheel's allready haha)


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 27, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Well i aint got an answer for that one Sam. lol but its a blast when you realise its not all so techi. and with the added help from some of the best in the game, well its like riding a bike bro.  ( i hope, i can hear the bearing's comeout the wheel's allready haha)


one day m8, one day lol im just a whuss lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAZykCSVF40&feature=player_embedded 

[video=youtube;kAZykCSVF40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAZykCSVF40&feature=player_embedded[/video] 

Simples!!!!  How's that for I.T Skill's D.S.T? lmao. ffs, only took me 6 moon to remember how to upload a Vid. Link lol. I slept a bit too long after dinner and now on the nightshift, but got some nice DNA's Lem. Skunk from an old-school friend that kinda keeps himself to himself  So I'm blazing it with somw fresh Livers that's putting the Funk in the Skunk my man.   

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

So you looking for a job in IT now are you, lol. Lem Skunk, nice bru!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

Soe the Liver's is down  its was a love affair that kinda had to come to an end to make way and help my lack of oder control,with a small bit of " Gimme Some!!! lol "
So we got some shot's of her final stage's, and a couple others while i got the chance to get good positions to take the snap's lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## las fingerez (Apr 28, 2011)

feck me bro great gardening skills and tonight we get blessed with good camera skills lol  sorry being a bit cheeky lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> feck me bro great gardening skills and tonight we get blessed with good camera skills lol  sorry being a bit cheeky lol


More a coming bro.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

WOOOOOF!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

12/12 DPQ


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

Well that's enough for the night. my digit's are cramping lmao. 
Cheer's las. finally got a couple decen shot's up eh haha, As i said it was the cam. dude lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok 1 more 






This is my preg. DPQ and a Livers behind her thats at the only bout a week or two from ready toooo  
Not great shot, but they'll follow 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> WOOOOOF!


Woof woof!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;nWAGLkyxQG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWAGLkyxQG0&feature=related[/video] 

Go Snooooooop DOGg.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 29, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So this is my Big Budda Bubble cheese that gor crossed with a Rev. Bubba Kush. Its been a beast since seedling, but unfortunally got its top knocked off in second week of flower
> But it does'nt look cheesy, or bubble gum much. What you all think ??


The Bud structur is real Kush lookig when compairing it to the DOG, which is the first ( real-deal Kush ive grew-out ). Fat calyxes from the off, and few pistils. Its going to be a beauty either way 

cindy


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

nice pics m8 so thats what a healthy livers looks like lol ive proper fucked mine with underfeeding but gonna do another run of it soon to try redeem meself lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> nice pics m8 so thats what a healthy livers looks like lol ive proper fucked mine with underfeeding but gonna do another run of it soon to try redeem meself lol


 haha, healthy. Aye sambo it got bashed about a bit from its leaning and bringing the house down lol. Gut for-sure smokes healthy


----------



## sambo020482 (Apr 29, 2011)

lol i werent even joking cindy it looks well healthy compared to my yellowing mess, was ur livers grown in coco?

heres what i mean by yellowing mess yours looked green n mean still to the end.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 29, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> lol i werent even joking cindy it looks well healthy compared to my yellowing mess, was ur livers grown in coco?
> 
> heres what i mean by yellowing mess yours looked green n mean still to the end.


Yea coco mate. My first try with it and nada tester's lol. But kept simple with the feed and its all in the strain for ya man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 29, 2011)

DAMN CIIINNNNDDDYYYY!!!!!!! your photography is awesome m8! i love your new pictures.
ESPECIally this one!






BECAsue this bud is sooo fuckin fat and juicy and delicious looking.
I really dig the shadow cast in the backgound. Nice choice of color for background as well. I love that color blue.
SwEET!!!!! thanks for posting them Cindy and i like the songs too! 
I hope you have a sunshiney weekend. with lots of rainbows with pots at the end of them filled with delicious buds!!!!!! hahaha 
maybe youll even see a unicorn if you smoke enought dope.. i hope so that would be trippy.
take it easy
amber


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Cindy! The pic above that doc bumped looks exactly like my Livers x Cherrycheese candy store pheno. She's coming down tomorrow morning at day 56 of 12/12. The pink pheno is coming down then also

Catch ya later my friend ; !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Cindy! The pic above that doc bumped looks exactly like my Livers x Cherrycheese candy store pheno. She's coming down tomorrow morning at day 56 of 12/12. The pink pheno is coming down then also
> 
> Catch ya later my friend ; !)


Hey H.C. Can't wait to see that Pinkie one man! Gonna be a Super-model that one bro. See if Heff. Want's for Playboy lol. Catch you soon mate.

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 3, 2011)

Well the stray pollen done a great job omn the Livers/Blues. Aroung 1-3 good mature looking bad boy's ( and girl's i hope lol ). 
Alls' growing well. Nice n happy with a bit more space to breathe since taking down the Liver's. Its helped alot with the smell too haha, but the small one i grew is going to yeild as much or more andis now in charge of the reek department  Going to let it go the distance and the nug's are allready rock sold 
We'll the sun is just put its hat on so i'm outie.

Peace
cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

Enjoy the day cindy, good update. Nug shots sometime : ?) Made a bit of hash last night...I'll post up a pic at my place later. Full melt man, oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Enjoy the day cindy, good update. Nug shots sometime : ?) Made a bit of hash last night...I'll post up a pic at my place later. Full melt man, oh yeah!!!!


Hey, H.C. I need to get some bubble bag's to make hash man. Especially with the trim that's going to come with the DOG. I'm going to get a couple of snap's of my bubble/cheese x bubbakush. I'm struggling to clone a snip in flower that work's fine on most plant's but a nightare on this, and i just know its goingto be sweeeeeeet man! 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

Revegging is always an option if your cutting doesn't take. Bubble bags...oh yeah man good investment for sure! Hit me up before you buy any ; !) I just got mine like 6 months ago


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

a wee bumpety bumps in order naw!


Cindyguygrower said:


> WOOOOOF!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


>





Cindyguygrower said:


> WOOOOOF!


 doing us proud man! looks fuckin lush fella. that bubba cheese kush looks kush dom for sure deep dark leaves, i bet the nugs are like pebbles eh?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 4, 2011)

Cheer's lad's, aye Don its looking real kush-dom now man! The trim is no where near as frosty as the DOG though  Need to get a couple Snap's and up-date done. My comp. is on the blink and now im typing this, after certain word's it automatically underlines it with a red wave???
But the pleasure of growing these two plant's were mine, and done my best haha.

cindy


----------



## las fingerez (May 5, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Cheer's lad's, aye Don its looking real kush-dom now man! The trim is no where near as frosty as the DOG though  Need to get a couple Snap's and up-date done. My comp. is on the blink and now im typing this, after certain word's it automatically underlines it with a red wave???
> But the pleasure of growing these two plant's were mine, and done my best haha.
> 
> cindy



hahaha the red wave is the spell check bro lmao  sorry bro i shouldnt make fun at ya but that was pretty good mate. right click on a word with a red line and it will come up with spelling suggestions 

lovely gardening mate cant wait to sample some of the dpq


----------



## lonestand (May 5, 2011)

Rep headed your way cindy, good information and great pics!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hahaha the red wave is the spell check bro lmao  sorry bro i shouldnt make fun at ya but that was pretty good mate. right click on a word with a red line and it will come up with spelling suggestions
> 
> lovely gardening mate cant wait to sample some of the dpq


Aye the spell check lol, it wasn't a familiar computer and i was quite baked. Didn't know wtf i was seeing lol. The dpq is still doing away, not got long . Shit the pollen i put on her didnt half spread lmao! " only threw about a handfull in ??? j/king, so there will be a few bean's in there for ya bro! Its got onto the Livers and only a few seed's from around 35g.( should be good to crack one day lol. Going to be taking down another Liver's real soon, just looks sooo good and still giving out new flowers so im going to let it go another week.
I was just in moving thing's about while checking nothing's cooking with the 2 light's going, and would have took a couple snap's if i knew the cam. was lying handy but, i'll get them done over the week-end man! The bubble cheese kush looks nice, and the frost going on with the DOG is just crazy.

Hope you'r all having a good week-end

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

So on another late one, I was taking a peek at my other Liver's in flower, and because the full 8 weeks has came and gone and prob. more like 9. With the bud looking as ready as ever it going to be and calyxes swollen like grapes lol, the only thing holding me back as i said before is the new flowers its still throwing out. Its not like ive got stack's of time to waint to see how long it can survive haha, aswell as my dpq that's on the same week and having more ( let's say 'ready looking' pistils ) with a couple extra weeks left to come ready, then ??? haha.
I'll deff. get some Pic's up over the week-end so you's can see what i mean and mabe someone can give some input.

Peace
cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;7wXAbangMA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wXAbangMA8[/video]


----------



## las fingerez (May 6, 2011)

ahhh the case of "i only used a little bit of pollen" lmao been in that boat before lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ahhh the case of "i only used a little bit of pollen" lmao been in that boat before lol


Haha, there he is! Aye the jizz spill lol. Like i said it spread over the one i gave-some to which i expected, and the Liver's next to it doesnt "seem" to be affected, and only getting about 10 seed's from the one i took down. But the DPQ i done 12/12 from th prop. looks like it got some too but its like the two dpq's are "ho's and sniffin it all for theremselfs" as if it was some other majic dust lol Either way there having a party bro.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

So here's the Big Budda Bubble/cheese- Bubba Kush looking pheno lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

Deff. Kush in there me think's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

This is a livers, i didnt try get too close which is why its a crappy shot of her, but when it comes out next week for the choppy chop, I'll get some decent shot's of her. The bud look's amazing


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

Frosty DOG. again out of focus, but will follow lmao. 


My preg. DPQ ( also crap Pic. )


This is the top of my Casey Jones that i messed up the flowering cycle with and is going to yeild mabey a blunt's worth lol. Looks tidy ( to the eye anyway lol )


----------



## mr west (May 7, 2011)

I feel drunk lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> I feel drunk lol


You what, cant be that bad the breeding game lol, or is it the dank you be toking on. Stiil to sample the Exodus. Was going to take on a snip that me friends big bro. has and had for ever he say's and is deff. the one but didnt want to get into it when all the second hand info. then find out its GHS cheese lmao. I'm feeling drunk now haha.

hope you'r good mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 7, 2011)

Hey hey cindyguy! Sooo, bubble bags. 

I would go with either a 4 bag or a 5 bag set....the first bag in, is a 20 or 25 micron. The last 2 to go in are your work bags, like around a 220 and then a 160. It's the bags in between those that are going to catch the gold. The other bags that I would go with would be a 45 and a 90, or if you can't find a set with a 90 in it try a 45 and a 70. I have a 70 and a 120 myself for the in between bags, didn't really know as much at the time.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey cindyguy! Sooo, bubble bags.
> 
> I would go with either a 4 bag or a 5 bag set....the first bag in, is a 20 or 25 micron. The last 2 to go in are your work bags, like around a 220 and then a 160. It's the bags in between those that are going to catch the gold. The other bags that I would go with would be a 45 and a 90, or if you can't find a set with a 90 in it try a 45 and a 70. I have a 70 and a 120 myself for the in between bags, didn't really know as much at the time.


Sound's good inall bro lol, but the numbers only make sense if your meaning filter size's in the bag's ? Ive only really looked at the ones on e-bay, 5 gallon or one set's. I'll get a link up bro.
Have you got one ?? ( link ) lmao
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-1-GALLON-5-BAGS-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/220771787107?pt=UK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN&hash=item3367062163#ht_877wt_1095
Thats the 1 gallon and there's the same but in 5's.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

So the Other Liver's is down!!! I wish i had the camera handy at the time as with her being at the back corner of the cab. And not had a decent shot of to to post up yet,
But it yeilded better than i first thought,( with no tester's took off haha ) and as i said the nug's are beaut's man. I'll get some nice bud shots up in around 4-5 day's  " biggest calyxes ive saw! " Some have went like triangle shape, and others multiple "grape's" poking out all over in a square lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

So Here's the Livers Bud pic's From the small 1 i grew. I lts'd the cut for more snip's then just re-potted what was left and see what it would give me and well...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

The Triangle top's lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Well done brudder!! Nice bud's, I think I just mentioned that to you in my last post lol. Done to perfection! Livers....yum yum

Hey if your more confused than ever about the bags, give me a shout again lol. Check the bag sizes!!!!!!!

Later buddy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well done brudder!! Nice bud's, I think I just mentioned that to you in my last post lol. Done to perfection! Livers....yum yum
> 
> Hey if your more confused than ever about the bags, give me a shout again lol. Check the bag sizes!!!!!!!
> 
> Later buddy


Na' sweat bro, Thanks for the kind word's. Just good to be smoking my own again and not schwag of the beat! at crazy cost.!


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

hell yeah bro looking sweet to the beat  canne wait 

i think one of my bx2 cheesy surprises is has some dpq in it as one its pretty cheesy smelling and one is a different type of sour  might have 2 re-veg that little beaut and scrog her 

hope ur good mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> The Triangle top's lol


thats the ticket man, calyx's like swollen sultana's!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hell yeah bro looking sweet to the beat  canne wait
> 
> i think one of my bx2 cheesy surprises is has some dpq in it as one its pretty cheesy smelling and one is a different type of sour  might have 2 re-veg that little beaut and scrog her
> 
> hope ur good mate


Hey las, aye that one came good from a small plant used for snip's and not much growth till put in to flower, so what it gave up, and the way its came is good enough for me man 
So you got 2 Fem. bx2 suprise's ? Mine's just a seedling. but thought it was just the DP that caught it ?? Hoping mine is Fem. and Funky too lol.
I'll give you a shout bro. 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 9, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1579740d1304267963-highlanders-perpetual-bb-ice-void-img_3258.jpg

tried to get the Pic' up, but just bump it as its well worth bumping lol. ( its a bonny lass. H.C )


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 10, 2011)

hahaha, cindy,, i love your lips!!!!!!!!! lmao.. Big Buds and Big lips.. hahaha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 10, 2011)

All's BIG here Amber. lol  Had a peek at your thread and damn, you got that tent packing up man 
So, got to go see what's required of me for this job. I know i have to do a psycology course lmao, should be fun skill's  " no bake thismorning "
Some nice wee pop-corn shot's a coming H.C. They'll be getting blazed when i get back 
( next to the remainder of lastnight's T ) Nug's next tu a Nug! 




[/IMG]


cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

If they give you a rorschach test tell them......well maybe you had better not if this is for about a job lol. I can be such a shit hehe down snake. Oh wait, you said course, not test....hmmm the plot thickens

Good luck man I'll catch up later on. Good karma always


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> You what, cant be that bad the breeding game lol, or is it the dank you be toking on. Stiil to sample the Exodus. Was going to take on a snip that me friends big bro. has and had for ever he say's and is deff. the one but didnt want to get into it when all the second hand info. then find out its GHS cheese lmao. I'm feeling drunk now haha.
> 
> hope you'r good mate


Im good man. I only said i felt drunk cuz of all the out of focus pics u posted up a wile ago lol. looking very nice now tho m8


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

haha, i couldnt get the out the cab. to get good shot's, well that's my defence lol, but cheer's westy!
Just done my feeding and check's ect. and the re-veg. on the Kush pheno Bubb/cheese is off by the look's. The snip i took that was when i saw it was going to be something, didnt take but before horsing it oot, i cut up at the next node ( one before top lol ) and put it in the prop. Then 2 weeks or so later

Fek knows how this took, i took the snip around 3 weeks ago lol, but its all potted up now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

fuck thats a simple but genius way of closing the gap in the root riots, i lost a couple last time i think due to air getting in the cut. a twist tie would keep it sweet! 

nice one cinders!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck thats a simple but genius way of closing the gap in the root riots, i lost a couple last time i think due to air getting in the cut. a twist tie would keep it sweet!
> 
> nice one cinders!


Aye, the keep it simple and it usually work's out haha. Did'nt expect this to root after 2 tries with same snip lol, but could save me a re-veg on something worth keeping around. I will get an update done over the week-end and she's getting very Fat looking 
Just chopped my Casey Jones. I messed the plant up, think air got into the main stem, so when i put it into flower ot didnt stretch, and gave a very small crop lol, but ut look's and smell's wicked man 
The Preg. DPQ is also about done, just giving it a bit longer and get a good flush done on her. The seed you can see are all looking sweet, and with a few from the Liver's ive just pulled one from the casey? The seed that's been coming from the DPPxJTR male dust, some have like a purp. shell! Is that norm. ( in anyway lol )

cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 12, 2011)

Hey Cindy, howz it going?
things are looking and sounding really sweet for ya m8. Im happy for ya.
Im curious about your Casey JOnes. how did air get into the main stem? you broke the main stem at some point? 
later 
amber


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2011)

which pheno dpq u got? They both nice tho lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 12, 2011)

yo i just been snoopin around went back to page wit dis very nice pic and tha em track -toy solders thingy 
sum nice work bro






1Luv


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Cindy, howz it going?
> things are looking and sounding really sweet for ya m8. Im happy for ya.
> Im curious about your Casey JOnes. how did air get into the main stem? you broke the main stem at some point?
> later
> amber


Hi Amber. I think when i topped it, it was an early snip while the seedling was only at 3rd node ( which ive done before ok ) But the stem was real thick, and very hollow. I think air got into the main stem ( should have pinched it before cutting ) and few weeks later i has an abnormal branch that was swollen and all giong soft n bad. When i cut it off you could see the top few inch of the branch was fooked, so it was a bonzi from then but as i said it still looks and smell's fine mate.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> which pheno dpq u got? They both nice tho lol


Not sure mate lol, to start with it was real indica looking but more sat. looking leaves now. No colour to it ( one purp. leave haha ), and ive not had any kind of tester from her, ( smell's good, and the trich.'s are huge! ) but i'll get a couple shot's up for yous to see it, but yea it looks like going to be the buisness bro.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for popping in for a peek and the Luv. Dwezel.

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

So i got my first taste of "my" Casey Jones 
As i said it didnt give me much from putting it into flower after having to take off the two main top's, then missing the stretch ect.... But as i also said what it did give looked and smelt wicked, and also smokes good  From just a 'secret Service' ( s.s, single skinner lol ), of the very bottom pop-corn, dried over a couple day's, and apart from having a really nice Flav. Its got K.O power  I just hope my new seedling comes as good without the problem that i probibaly created ( dumb ass ).
Going to take down the DPQ later and get a couple Pic's of her first. This one also looks like fire! The trich's seem to be standing longer with bigger cap's than most plant's ive grew but not got a scope to get a decent gander. Going to try changing the setting's on the cam. and see what it does but me n my techi. skill's have a past lol.
Get some shots up anyhow 

later
cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So i got my first taste of "my" Casey Jones
> As i said it didnt give me much from putting it into flower after having to take off the two main top's, then missing the stretch ect.... But as i also said what it did give looked and smelt wicked, and also smokes good  From just a 'secret Service' ( s.s, single skinner lol ), of the very bottom pop-corn, dried over a couple day's, and apart from having a really nice Flav. Its got K.O power  I just hope my new seedling comes as good without the problem that i probibaly created ( dumb ass ).
> Going to take down the DPQ later and get a couple Pic's of her first. This one also looks like fire! The trich's seem to be standing longer with bigger cap's than most plant's ive grew but not got a scope to get a decent gander. Going to try changing the setting's on the cam. and see what it does but me n my techi. skill's have a past lol.
> Get some shots up anyhow
> ...


Hey that's cool that you have a cutting of your Casey and very cool that you like it. Just like you said, she packs a punch don't she hehe!! Looking forward to the pic of your DPQ (deep purple querkle?)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey that's cool that you have a cutting of your Casey and very cool that you like it. Just like you said, she packs a punch don't she hehe!! Looking forward to the pic of your DPQ (deep purple querkle?)


Hey H.C thanks man, she's a beaut the C.J fella'. I didnt get a snip from her, with the air messing the 2 tops after topping lol, the snip didnt take, Its another bean i got going of the Casey. You mabe saw that late snip of the Bubb/cheese/kush i thought was going for a whole re-veg.
Yea, the DPQ is Deep Purple Querkle bro. Still no got it down yet. From putting different plant's in to come ready a couple weeks behind each other, and with longer flowering strains and the added ' no note of what week what's in ' im kinda having to take them as they come. Once i move house in the summer and get my shizzle together i might change from "Cowboy Don" Style to something like the Bat Cave lmao. But geen holding back on getting a Prop. get-up till i move and just paid the price with putting 2 Liver's in at once without Proper. oder control. !!!!! Damn im glad they'r down lol. (another in though  )
cCatch you Later Mate, just woke on the couch ( again ). I found one of las's cookies i kept back ang forgot it was a BIG one! So after dinner it was goodnight vienna  

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

A wee bit Casey Jones, For the morning bake mmmmmm lol. Shit the bird's are tweeting and its more or less day light already haha. Fook-it, its getting rolled now


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2011)

So I brought down the Deep Purple Querkle today. Itsn got more bean's than i was looking for in it, but still a a great plant to grow and without having a taste yet, its defo going to be a wicked smoke! I was told the fe-male's didt colour up much and i had only seen the 1 Purp. leave, but when chopping it, most fan leaves were Purp. and the calyxe's are nice cherry red on most top's 
I was going to get a couple of the other's but got 3 snap's before the batteries went in Cam. ffs. they will follow soon. Giong to fix my cab. back up with putting the move off for 2-3 month's. So i'll get some with good focus lol.

The DPQ (that had the steel screen lol)


I was going to leave it go another week or so but for good reason ive gotta get them down, dried, jarred n out asap lol. But got a clone of her only a few weeks behind and going to leave it to see how much more colour comes out.

"Much Respect to the guy's who done all the hard work putting it together"
+.........

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So I brought down the Deep Purple Querkle today. Itsn got more bean's than i was looking for in it, but still a a great plant to grow and without having a taste yet, its defo going to be a wicked smoke! I was told the fe-male's didt colour up much and i had only seen the 1 Purp. leave, but when chopping it, most fan leaves were Purp. and the calyxe's are nice cherry red on most top's
> I was going to get a couple of the other's but got 3 snap's before the batteries went in Cam. ffs. they will follow soon. Giong to fix my cab. back up with putting the move off for 2-3 month's. So i'll get some with good focus lol.
> 
> The DPQ (that had the steel screen lol)
> ...


Cindy bru that's an awesome plant man, look at the friggen calyxs on those! I don't know if those are some of the first pics of the dpq that I have seen but I'm very impressed. Been a few peeps talking a lot about that strain recently and I'm starting to see why lol. Subfool has some gems hidden, thinking it was westy who found these? Solid buds, maybe from the querkle and I forget what deep purple is crossed with but where do those nice calyxs come from. And brother your getting the hang of taking pics too!!!

Going to start making nachos for my gal and I in a bit. She popped by bout an hour ago, slipped in a quikie and left haha. Coming back later though.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2011)

Thak's H.C. haha, the better Pic's. It was my lazy ass not the cam. or my skill's anyway lol. But cheer's. The rep. must go out to the guy's that put sup's two together, but yeh it came good for a small plant and going to let it go onfurther now to get the colour out more. I thought it was'nt going to come with any at first. You just know its going to be fire


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

nice looking bitch cant wait to have a go  hehehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

I'm thinking very tasty too by the looks. You grow that beauty in the winter with your night time temps around 60F and your going to see plenty of color trust! All my tga gear was like that lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm thinking very tasty too by the looks. You grow that beauty in the winter with your night time temps around 60F and your going to see plenty of color trust! All my tga gear was like that lol


 " my night time temp.s... what -60 ??? lmao " But cheers guy's, and for-sour las, going to be nice bro.


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

mr mc west put them 2gether when i joined rui, it was the 1st male i'd seen and i was kinda impressed lol i did some research and both are purple strains i think lol that cheese x dpq that dst grew had a nice purple sugar tint to it  thats what i'm hoping with mine, if thats what mine is lol


----------



## las fingerez (May 15, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> " my night time temp.s... what -60 ??? lmao " But cheers guy's, and for-sour las, going to be nice bro.


foookin septics with oF hey bro lmao  hahaha just messing HC i know ur not really a septic lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2011)

" really las??? " that rose's hubby? I knew he was bonker's (oor) 'fred' but shit! I'm loggin-off


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2011)

It looks like dpq'd iv grown. good going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

good drills lad! looks like the metal screen has made her good n strong! remember the opening scene from conan the barbarian where he's pushing the big wheel thing round...






bumpage


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 16, 2011)

Cheer's Don. I was only in the second film mate. The Destroyer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

Haha with the dude that turned into a snake. Man those firms were cracked.


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

Krum. . . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

viktor krum?  good memory westy! hows tricks matey, youve been quiet for ages. no pron from the crop last week?


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

nah mate it was a powder fest coverd in shecks candyfloss. I got one hell of a hash run to do lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

i bet ya have matey! come in handy while the tents out of action eh!


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

yeah and i got my new bags this morning, just need a 5 gal bucket lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

ive been using 2 plastic kitchen bins, lot easier to pour from one to the other


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive been using 2 plastic kitchen bins, lot easier to pour from one to the other


I'm going to be getting some bubble bag's at end of the week, and not sure i need the big 5's, but dont want to get the smaller 3's and have to upgrade sooner or later. Is'nt 3 gallon's about 5 litre's ? They should surley do my need's fine ??
I took a couple good shot's of the Budda's Bubb/cheese/kush that's got the full kush looking structure, and got a sniff of her lol. It was'nt till i was pressing my fingers to get the whiff that i noticed the cheese in there, so its looking like going to be tasty for sure, and its still fattening up with a few week's to go 
I'm not at home , but i'll get them up later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

aye lad get the bigger set you'll thank yourself down the line. its a lot of fanny on for just small runs.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye lad get the bigger set you'll thank yourself down the line. its a lot of fanny on for just small runs.


Iwas going to make some butter, and been holding some nice trim and a bag of shake for a few weeks. But now with the dpq going to be needing de-seeded, i was thinking of making some hash instead with most of the dpq and throw in the trim and shake. Just thinking its alot of good bud to make butter, when i'll have enough trim ect.. from me dog, the cheesey kush and other dpq. 
How's it anyway Don. Man, ive had a messed up week smoking the Liver's bro. Never mind growing it or smoking without heavy duty oder control, i just about cleared the changing rooms in the local pool with half a number tucked in my wallet and way down in my bag. And after a calming steam room, sauna and jacuzzi, i opened my locker and wasnt sure how i was going to get my clobber oot to get dressed and bail lmao. Crazy weed mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

hahahahah yup thats the livers. I've been banned from skinning it up in the office. last time we had to lock up and leave, neighbors were knocking saying they could smell it in the next office down the corridor. kinda knocks everything else into cocked hat eh


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 17, 2011)

With being used to it aswell what i think is cool is clearly far from lol. I had a barman tell me i was reeking after two pint's not thinking he was meaning an oder! No joke bro. But he then said "its nice though 
Its like taking the stealth out of stealth this weed lol


----------



## sambo020482 (May 17, 2011)

when did you chop your livers cindy m8? ad mine at 56days and its defo as Don has said ''summertime'' weed thinking by 70 it would be more ''bedtime'' lol fucking lovely smoke tho m8 defo GREEN n MEAN!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

man theres ne stealth involved with that stinky little bitch. i have to carry it in jars little wee jam jars for a lenny or a big kilner jam jar for weight, with the rubber seals on only way ive found to stop it leaking through and even then on a normal jar after so long the screw threads give out and it seeps through haha 

you still out ya box tokin it up then lads, im down to about .5 of a G took a taster off the cc x l last night one might have to come down this weekend...


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

Nice stuff lad. 1 gallon is 4.4 litres as far as I am aware. I have been wrong though. And getting the bigger bag is probably a good idea in the long run. Take it easy, DST

hope the job is going good.


----------



## las fingerez (May 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice stuff lad. 1 gallon is 4.4 litres as far as I am aware. I have been wrong though. And getting the bigger bag is probably a good idea in the long run. Take it easy, DST
> 
> hope the job is going good.


yeah i was having this discussion with a friend the other day. a UK gallon is about 4.5L from my knowladge so 4.4 sounds fairly accurate big D  a USA gallon is slightly different 3.8L to there gallon, funny fuckers lmao have 2 be different dont they 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallon


have a good one chaps


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

ah nice one las, I always wondered when some peeps say, I got a 5 gallon pot and I look at it and think, no way is that 25 litres.......


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2011)

Cheer's D. Got some snap's of this Budda's bubble/cheese/kush. "The Brute Seedling The metal Screen noced The Top Of DON lol"

It only had a couple wees veg. and in a small pot but packing 
Gonna be a great yeilder grown out.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2011)

So that's the next run of seedling's almost all through. 
Headband, Casey Jones, 2 Bx2, a seed from my Livers that got caught with the deer ripper pollen and one the seed's from the dpq that got the magic dust! I have another 3 of them germed (when checking them out for success rate lol) and just recieved some CheeseQuake x AK.48, CheeseQuake x QrazyTrain and giong looking for a Female CherryCheese x Liver's. All with a DOG and Livers ( small perci plant ) Tooooo Cheeeeeeesy lol. 
Should be a ride! Just with moving house and not having a set date yet, this will Prob. be my last till i move, so need to make it count 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

This is my DOG Kush. That's only plant to get a nute deficiency but was due to growing in in a pale without sufficient holes cut out. ffs. Its almost done and getting flushed, so dont think it will effect the bud. Just a bummer as it was looking soooo lush. Not that it does'nt look killer   


cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> This is my DOG Kush. That's only plant to get a nute deficiency but was due to growing in in a pale without sufficient holes cut out. ffs. Its almost done and getting flushed, so dont think it will effect the bud. Just a bummer as it was looking soooo lush. Not that it does'nt look killer
> [IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1612690-dsc02163.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> cindy


Looks very killer!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

For-Sure H.C. Not even a tester of her yet! Been holding off to get more n more fevered for it coming ready! Not long now lol, but going from those bud's and the ( refined gene's ), i just know its giong to be a smooth Funky smoke that pack's the "where did that come from! BANG K.O zzzzzz"


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Looks very killer!


So does your new Avatar lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 23, 2011)

So, just been trimming the two side branches from the bubb/cheese and got a single seed poking out brown n proud! A bit luck maybe if the re-veg snip doesnt start growing some new shoots. Its looking ok, but we'll see. This is going to be one of they plant's the take for-ever to trim. Cant even see where the stem of the sugar leaves start without messing up the bud. Glad i done the little bit's as it looks like its going to need an eye kept on the main cola while drying. Its all so tight and sticky, i can hardly touch it but dont want to right now either!

Good Day All

cindy


----------



## supersillybilly (May 23, 2011)

The dog looks the bollocks cinders. Spot on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> cindy





supersillybilly said:


> The dog looks the bollocks cinders. Spot on


 doesnt it just, i love the stuff its like knockout drops. your smashing it now jambo fella!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

Cheer's Super, N the Don, ' i'm trying lol'. I'm still kicking myself over the burn! It takes the look out the leaves lmao. For sure looks like its going to kick some ass! Still not had a taste yet........ 

Here's a couple getting set for the next run
H.B left Bx2 right with a Casey Jones and other Bx2 cheese suprise. ( larger one still to show sex)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

dont worry lad it'll still be like you've been hit by a train


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dont worry lad it'll still be like you've been hit by a train


 Might be a Qrazytrain 

Some Pop-Corn from the Bubble/cheese


----------



## DST (May 24, 2011)

Morning gadge!! How's the Auld Reekie the day?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning gadge!! How's the Auld Reekie the day?


 Good day Sir. Its a damn sight better than yesterday! I had 2 trees blow down in my street, the wind was Wild mate! Almost took the door off the car hinge's! So i just went for a steam room n sauna after a C.J number  But the sun's got its hat on the day so not alot on till i start my Anger Management next week i might just go on the piss n reek the battlecriuser's beer garden oot lol.


----------



## las fingerez (May 24, 2011)

haha cant stop grinning everytime i see the sweatband on the plant pot with donnys comment "it looks like she's of for a run"  looking good bro


----------



## supersillybilly (May 24, 2011)

An average day in Edinburger. lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> haha cant stop grinning everytime i see the sweatband on the plant pot with donnys comment "it looks like she's of for a run"  looking good bro


haha, it was a split second thing as i was on late just taking n posting shot's and thought it would raise a few smiles 
Think Westy may be right with the O.G pheno Headband. The nodes are sooo tight and fat indi laeves. I'm sure its going to be a beauty either way! The H.B was one of my Fav. smoke's when going to Amsterdam, ad allway's wanted to give it a go when i had thing's running ok. So can't wait ti see her perform!
Cheer's again las


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

supersillybilly said:


> An average day in Edinburger. lol


Looks like it from here anyway


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 25, 2011)

So, got the other Psyco Killer x DeepPurpleQuerkle through 
I poppd an early bean to check them out, then put another few in to germ for success rate, and as for sprouting there all good. Should be some crazy pheno's in these to be found. Not expecting much as to not be dissapointed, but the 2 parent plant's wrere anything but maybe's so we'll see how they do 


Big Puff out to the ledgend's. 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

hahah expect nothin but dank brother, both strains are excellent, pheno's should be too


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

just chopped my DPQ Mom. Frosty stuff.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 26, 2011)

DST said:


> just chopped my DPQ Mom. Frosty stuff.


Been busy this week, I'll need to get a look at this though! The snip i got is more or less ready, it was flowered straight from the Prop. Just waiting on it to color up some more 
The DOG got the chop! Im trying to get a couple Pic's up but the comp. is playing up! My Bx2 suprise is now showing HER pre-flowers    And I'm just getting the wee yin's potted up. Waiting on a batch of Liver's snip's to root so i can take a couple DOG's to put on the list. Shit the Smell from the drying dog is addictive! Once the smell is on my fingerez i can't stop smelling them like some weirdo! Just thinking about sniffin fingers sound's funky lol.

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 26, 2011)

I dont know what's the Problem, but when i click on to upload to my album it time's out and i cant get these snap's up !!!!
I'll give it a bash later got to see a man about a DOG 

Peace
cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 27, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Been busy this week, I'll need to get a look at this though! The snip i got is more or less ready, it was flowered straight from the Prop. Just waiting on it to color up some more
> The DOG got the chop! Im trying to get a couple Pic's up but the comp. is playing up! My Bx2 suprise is now showing HER pre-flowers    And I'm just getting the wee yin's potted up. Waiting on a batch of Liver's snip's to root so i can take a couple DOG's to put on the list. Shit the Smell from the drying dog is addictive! Once the smell is on my fingerez i can't stop smelling them like some weirdo! Just thinking about sniffin fingers sound's funky lol.
> 
> cindy


ahahha, your hysterical cindy. I can just picture you..like a crazed lunitic cheech or chong smelling your stinky sticky bud ridden fingers and getting all worked up..hahahahah.
I really appreciated the comment you left in my journal the other day about how you see my approach to how i tend to my garden and treat my girls. You have a really good sence about people and plants, and you really hit a very important point that i was thinking about also. I dont know if you saw my reply but it was a really important short chat that i really liked. 
I think you will enjoy my latest photos . I finally have some good bud porn to share with you. 
Have a wonderful weekend
peace 
DR. Trichy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 28, 2011)

Thank's for the kind's word's as allway's Amb's. Sometimes i suprise myself with the plant's coming so good for me with a 'piss-poor' garden compared to most. Looking at your's i can see the care you take to give them there need's and be as happy as Larry (o.g) lol.
Going to have to jump over for a peek at your thread, and get my round's done while i can. Just got the DOG snap's on so on with the Show!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 28, 2011)




----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 28, 2011)

Been hung foe a few day's. Should get a taste tomorrow   

Peace
cindy


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

Sweet puppies Cinders, looks like you got yourself a nice one there. Can't wait to hear what you think. I hope you get a nice balance of OG and HEadband in the taste. Lovely fuelly diesel aroma!!! Peace man, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2011)

Those are very nice looking buds on that DOG man,,,wow! Don't hurt yourself with those, ya can tell they will pack a punch just by looking at them lol. Gives me something to shoot for,,,,mine are just starting their 5th week today. Appears to be the same pheno too ; !)

Catch ya on the flip side cinders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

yup thats the dog with the teeth. looks a beauty man.

i foresee a very cloudy bank holiday for you cinders man haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 1, 2011)

my heart skips beats looking at your dog. im overwhelmed by the beauty and pure luciousness of the tantilizing sensation it gives me taste buds.. and visually stimulating overload, its just almost too much to bear. i reallly dont know how you do it, its like pure magic. you must whisper sweet things to your girlies with your big lucious lips. lol and the soft sweet glare of your eyes must make their calxys want to explode.. your incredible.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

nice doggie bro  hope ur good, sorry aint been able 2 catch up lateley will do soon


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

"Been hung foe a few day's. Should get a taste tomorrow"














Peace
cindy 

Famous last words?? Told you to be careful man lol. You chillen in DOG land or been busy : ?) Hopefully a little of both for ya!! 

Catch ya later : !)


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

CAll out for the DOG pound....Cinders is asleep on the couch.


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

Knew it, fucking lightweight we should start calling you lea betts lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 3, 2011)

I got a msg from cinders, he had to go into .hospital for something he has to put up with, but he said he'll be back at the weekend. Cinders misses you all dearly and said that he she would give the highlander a big kiss when back, or something like that, hehe. Anyway h.c. he will get back to you bru.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 3, 2011)

Cheer's D, im loving all the thought's of me lying baked out on the haha. Thank's for the vibe's on the DOG. And yea she has a nasty bite. Its been in the jar for nearly a week and the fuel smell is toxic with the sweet lemon venting through! Ive been not been puffing much this week ( westy ), but i'll be having a go over the week-end. I know enough that i cant smoke it during the day, or its a whole write off! Ive been smoking the dpq and leaving the k.o swag till later  "The Lass doesnt like the sour smell from the dpq, she say's it smells like sweaty feet!!!! Dont know who's fuckin feet she been smelling???? lmao." 
So when i got back home I re-potted my bx2 and Headband. The cheese has stretched alot compared to the H.B. Think Senior West was on the money again with the early spot on the H.B being O.G looking. Got my new Casey Jones needing potted up into a bigger home, with a couple of the Psyco Killer x DPQ beans, hopefully there will be a nice surprise in them, and just waiting on my germed Cheesequake x Qrazytrain to sprout with some cherry cheese x liver's.
All in all, everything's good, and i'll catch up with everyone over the week-end. 

DPQ doing the gangster lean lol


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

Glad yer back on the up and up Cinders. Nice jeans! lol.

DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 4, 2011)

DST said:


> Glad yer back on the up and up Cinders. Nice jeans! lol.
> 
> DST


Thank's mate! Aye the denim's, thats for the rodeo at tomorow with Don


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 4, 2011)

Can you say tasty!! What a nice looking bud there cinders buddy,,,,dpq...deep purple querkle? Looks like tga nugs for sure. And sounds like one of Westys creations lol. 

Nice update man glad your back, be talking to ya ; !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 5, 2011)

Cheer's H.C, sure is the TGA's two that Westy put together. The first one was the one i hit with the Psyco Killer ( also Mr West in-put ). This was a snip from her. Got a real sour smell, ive been mixing it up with the DOG which has a really toxic fuel smell and got some nice ' Sour Diesel' lol. 
Can't wait for my Casey Jone's grow's up. The last one that got messed up did'nt give much crop, but it was tasty as strong as fook!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

howdy pardner! 

hope your back to form fella!? your buds are deffo on form lol. haha you could use them foxtails for spurs


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 5, 2011)

Spur's haha, i'm ok mate. A bit knackered but, relaxing ok  Getting a hard time for having a couple tinnie's but what's new!


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 5, 2011)

alright bro hope ur good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

hahah man, sounds like you deserve them. i normally put them down as medicinal up to the third tin anyway man


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

Cinders, what happning bro?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> Cinders, what happning bro?


Alright all, ive been re-laxing a bit too much today and slep most of it in a stoned stupor. So im up watching the crap on sky repeated over n over! 'Fuckin Groundhog day watching this shit'
Anyway, apart from the usuall b/s trying to get a decent move sorted when both party's agree but the council arse about its enough to need a week off lol.
Sorry for the bad vibe's, I was thinking since most of my next gang are seedling's with the Liver's cut's that are re-veging (due to a stupid brother). I was going to do half soil and half coco. Ive had good result's with both, its just to see the difference. I'm sure the Livers tasted better soil grown. And try keep them same height without too much veg.
Anyway, see what happen's. I know there's a good select there, and sure there will be alot of fun growing them. Need to get the heed doon now if i can sneak into ny nest withouth disturbing the better half.

Later's


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Night night and good morning Cinders. Hope you are good. I done some soil coco a good while back...not sure if there was a massive difference. But kush is certainly nice grown in soil, helps the earthyness come through, lol. Take it easy, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

gonna bump this bad girl cinders man. looks a lot like ONEeyedWILLY's cc x l in structure. nice work


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 7, 2011)

So just been doing my check's ect. and My real nice looking Headband is Hermied before it even got going lol. Its gutted me as it was looking so good. Really tight node's and not much stretch. Ive got a few seedling's ( very young ), and some snip's that were taken in flower that are going through changes lol, but this has set me back on my plan's for moving. All's resting on the bx2 suprise coming good and FAT 

H.B


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 7, 2011)

And the Bx2 Cheese x DPQ i think lol


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the HB  , you chucked it then? was it too Exxtra Mannish? 

Would have been interesting to see what happened to it but needs must...again, sorry about the set back.

Peace, DST


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 7, 2011)

everything looking green n mean m8.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

hopefully if u get some dpq in ur bx2 u wont be dissapointed bro its a wicked cheese cross  better than most on the market, should be called sour cheese or something coz of its taste alone 

good gardening as always bro hope ur good?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

shame bout the nuts man, but the cheesy dpq looks a winner in the making lad.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Sorry to hear about the HB  , you chucked it then? was it too Exxtra Mannish?
> 
> Would have been interesting to see what happened to it but needs must...again, sorry about the set back.
> 
> Peace, DST


Na' sweat Cheif, but aye it had to go i'm affraid. I was suprised at the ammount of male flower that was a coming, It was just changing into flower with plenty pistil's, and i just caught the sight of the ' Nanna' and when looking it was very Lady-boy indeed.
Never mind, Cant complain with the result's i got from the other's. Its been my first all seed grow for a while and i think im going to look for a good Girl to do a full run off, with a Liver's and Dog to keep company. Hoping for a good C.J, still gutted about the last one . Growing them smallel than norm. was'nt a great plan either. Just waiting on my move, so i can get a new Set-Up and Knock em out Tidy 

Hope you'r having a good one D me old china

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

Cheer's Las, Im hoping the Bx2 comes as you say  You'r banging them out yourself to i see bro. 
I think im giong to take some timeout to sort out my shizzle, get some re-potting done on the bean's and help the young one's play catch-up. Ive got a couple of the cross's i done with the P.K x DPQ that im goingto put into 12/12 when they get a couple nodes. See what's the crack eh!

Hope you growing's good Sambo! How's it bro.

And sure Don, it does look a winner 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

So ive been checking out the seed from the Liver's and Casey Jones that the rouge Psyco Killer caught, and with them being unexpected there was'nt many so ive picked out a few of each and put to Germ. I did try a Liver's one before when i first noticed and it germed n sprouted ok. Ive just not got the nute level right for young'ins yet and it keeled . So hopefully i'll get a couple from each and should be interesting to see what come's from them.

yeh, i'm bored lol. My episode last week has sort of done me in with work. I've been signed back off untill they review my Med.s. ffs !!!! 
So nothing else to do but see how i can improve me garden! The Liver's in flower ( 4-5 week's ) is got the pong on bog time once again


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 8, 2011)

Bx2 cross Fan.



Just thought i'd throw that up, in its perfection lmao


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

thats a beautiful leaf bro  little bit of conker in there, what u think?


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

looks bit casey dunt it lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> looks bit casey dunt it lol


Its starting to frost up nice now i know that much  Need to get some more cubes for snips. The 4 i took, ive got 2 in roo-riot cube's and 2 in peat pellet's. Nowt worse than not taking a snip from something that come's special and having to do a re-veg ( eh DON ).
My Casey seedling is growing up a bit faster now its past the 3'rd node. Deff. keeping this in veg. untill ive got clone's in drone's lol.

im off for a steam room n sauna arter a get baked-up Doggy Style


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2011)

You and yer steam rooms lad, we all know what the saunas are like in the Burgh, haha, Any extra's love? Straight to the blow job Jean!!" lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

all the while we do it doggy style! YEAH!


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

hey my mums called Jean lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 10, 2011)

and my nan :/ lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 11, 2011)

haha, aye you must have visited them when passing through D, Even know the madam's name lol.

How's it Las, W Mr. West. Hope all's good n well guy's!

So when i put my veg.light on today there was a rogue seedling standing proud that wasnt showing lastnight, n not a bean i potted or nowt! Its got to b a dpq x p.k but should be interesting to see how it fair's! I also got a germed Psyco Killer x Livers germed and potted up. That should be a funky one 

good week-end to all

cindy


----------



## DST (Jun 12, 2011)

Nature having it's way in your garden Cinders!! Good darts.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 12, 2011)

oh oh dpq x pk  i wonder if theres a female in my psyco killer surprises? 

hope ur good lad?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah cinders you doing ok man? Touch base if you can bro and let us all know. Good luck buddy


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Cinders sent me a text last night saying he was at the Kings Of Leon concert, so he seemed okay to me. Just to let you guys know, he's probably got internet connection issues.


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

I think he sent me an email jus last week saying hes been mad busy and missing the crack on the boards.


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

Alreet man, I'm down the Lake District, well heading back today.
This is'nt my comp. and the old man would'ny understand MMJ lol.
Canny, wait to get a catch-up man, Just thought i'd let you know
all's good and i'll get a crack wi you later bro.

the Heart's Fan ;>)

Yeah this was him right?


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Aye lad, that's Cinders, real nice guy but shame he supports the Jam Tarts, lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Aye lad, that's Cinders, real nice guy but shame he supports the Jam Tarts, lol.


tiss such a silly game lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

aye, supporting Hearts is a bit of a game in itself, lmao....sorry Cinders, you being away, I got license to diss Hearts, hahaha. Pars next season buddy!!! Watch out now 

EDIT: Pars for the Premiership, 2012-2013 Season, European Champions beating Barcelona at the New Camp!!! lmao, yup, I got sun stroke.


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 27, 2011)

phew i tried ringing but his phone was off, i'm sure i sent a msg but cant remember right now but i ment to lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 28, 2011)

Easy guy's, Sorry about the exile! Had alot happening the past few week's and got even more over the next. 
Not much to report on the garden. My liver's snip's all re-vegged ok, and putting out some serrated leaves atlast lol. Just brought down one with my Mini DOG wich was a good test snip as there was no seed so hopefully thet will be the trait gone for the Big Ass one im doing next 
The bx2 suprise is in around week 4-5 ( not sure ), looking sweet but can't put my finger on what it smell's like ? Sweet, citrus not unlike trainwreck! my camera is jammed up from the K.O.L concert, but i'll get some shot's up this week. ' Mabe Westy can shed some light on it lol '

In veg with the Liver's, ive got a cc x l, Cheesequake x qurazytrain and a couple seed's that come from the Liver's that was caught with the Psyco Killer.
Ive put a couple P.K x DPQ's into flower early to see what's what. I'm sure you'll get a keeper in you's Las 

Again, i appologise for the absence, Thanks for the good vibe's. As i said, just getting my head sorted but i'll get some Pic's done and do an update and catch-up with everyone through the week!

Cheer's for the shout las  Later bro.

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey hey Cinders buddy good to hear from ya, sounds like your garden is doing good. Nice selection too! Stay cool bro!


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2011)

I see hearts is in the news today. Not really what ya want, naughty boy Craig Thompson is lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 28, 2011)

spoke 2 cindyguy this morn


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2011)

' Mabe Westy can shed some light on it lol '
i doubt it lol the bx2 wernt my creation and i think its bx2 cross??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

hbow do cindy lad, looks like you've got quite the line up running now man, good fuckin drills! how was KOL man a riot i bet. cant wait to see how you get on with the new wee yins.

laters chief!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello Hello, got a few min's of the time that's getting tighter n tighter by the day lol. " Hand's full man"
So after moving house, having a baby boy and all the funthat goes with it i'm getting my shizzle back. Got some snap's, not been running much but got a veg. garden like 'The Beechgrove' getting geared up.
So here's what's been happening....






So thats the Bx2 x dpq i thinky??? lol.

Here's me DOG 'Wooooof'


This is a Casey Jones. Its first show was a male flower, but it had a really strong smell so i left it and the Pistil's came. Nearly got the chop!!! Instead just a snip of the ball's.


And the next rounder's 

Cheesequake x Qrazytrain With Cheesequake x AK.48 in beside. Badly needing re-potted, but im on it 


A Cherry Cheese x Liver's 


This is one of my re-vegeed Liver's cut's . They were a few weeks gone when the snip's were took but came back good 


And a Psyco Killer x Liver's i done myself. Looking good so far


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 8, 2011)

hey mc cinders congrats on the wee baba


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey mc cinders congrats on the wee baba


Cheer's las, appriciated mate! He's a cracker! So how you doing bro ? It feel's like ive been away for age's man! Just getting some new kit together for the new set-up. The Cab. just is'nt cutting it anymore. Shit, you should have seen my trying to have a fly j up the Hosp. All i had was Liver's ( offcourse ), and well the reek is prob. still lingering!!!

I'm just hoping in the bath mate, and got a busy day. But i'll get a good catch-up with everyone later. 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hbow do cindy lad, looks like you've got quite the line up running now man, good fuckin drills! how was KOL man a riot i bet. cant wait to see how you get on with the new wee yins.
> 
> laters chief!


Hey partner, all's sound as a pound. Good to get back on the board's and have a good crack with the trooper's!
How was the Hol. ?

The KOL were amazing bro. got some snap's, just pushed for time with a hungry lad, and trying to get ready lol. But if you'r about later i'll catch you man!

Later's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> ' Mabe Westy can shed some light on it lol '
> i doubt it lol the bx2 wernt my creation and i think its bx2 cross??


Oh well, its not cheesy! More sweet, with a fuel hint. Going to be nice by the look's


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

Congrats Cindy dude. Only 6 an half weeks for us too hahaha im shitting it lol. Glad everythings cool and groovey dude.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Aye lad, that's Cinders, real nice guy but shame he supports the Jam Tarts, lol.


And less of that D, We'll see you's soon, back up with the Big Boy's. Its enough trying to avoid Westy's comment on the Crai Thompson issue. Weve got a few your tearaway's in the rank's the now!
Prob. just with all the hype with shag-gate in the Prem. Got the journo's going. But no wanting any that nonsense on the park man!!
Hope you'r good D.
Speak soon mate.


----------



## DST (Jul 8, 2011)

I am great mate and a BIG PHAT CONGRATS on the new addition. How cool, a wee Cindyguygrower!!!! Regards to the better half lad and take it easy.

p.s you in the new gaff yet?



Cindyguygrower said:


> And less of that D, We'll see you's soon, back up with the Big Boy's. Its enough trying to avoid Westy's comment on the Crai Thompson issue. Weve got a few your tearaway's in the rank's the now!
> Prob. just with all the hype with shag-gate in the Prem. Got the journo's going. But no wanting any that nonsense on the park man!!
> Hope you'r good D.
> Speak soon mate.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jul 8, 2011)

the grows looking very Green n Mean and congrats bout the baby, my lil girl is 8mths already as gone so fast.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> Congrats Cindy dude. Only 6 an half weeks for us too hahaha im shitting it lol. Glad everythings cool and groovey dude.


Thank's man, aye it came a fortnight early but decent size and all good with both Lass n Lad. It sure bring's it all back like a kick in the ball's, after a dozen or more year's since last one and got to go do it all again, but it does'nt get any better. I hope you'r going to be a good partner for her when the time come lol. Na' easy graft!!

And Congrat's Sambo! Nice-one bro. How's trick's anyway man ? Im just trying to do my round's while ive got a bit time, i'll get a blether with you soon man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

DST said:


> I am great mate and a BIG PHAT CONGRATS on the new addition. How cool, a wee Cindyguygrower!!!! Regards to the better half lad and take it easy.
> 
> p.s you in the new gaff yet?


Cheer's brother, mean's alot all the love from the guy's. Were not right in with the wee one coming early were having to rush about getting alot of thing's for the house ect......................................... lol. But yea man, ive still got my Pad that should come in handy .
Can't wait to get a crack mucker!

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

Hey brother glad to see your not mia anymore,,,

Brings back some memories ; !) hope your well, talk to ya


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brother glad to see your not mia anymore,,,
> 
> Brings back some memories ; !) hope your well, talk to ya


i think i have a copy of this comic lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> i think i have a copy of this comic lol


No friggen way! That's cool, they must be priceless!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

Woah woah woah Cinders matey I missed the news! Congrats my friend, Ill have a smoke to the news!! Like I need any more excuses to toke lol. Thats great bro, glad for ya  Mine are 16 and 18, boy and a girl. My son is going to be flying into London next week and my hippie daughter just finished her first year at the university and plans on being a pediatrician. Yikes! Enjoy yourn!

Good karma to you and your family bro : !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> i think i have a copy of this comic lol


Aye the old Freak Bro's! The one ive got for my Avatar is the only cover i can remember having, after picking up a few copies from some older guy's as a wee nipper. I took off this cover and had it above my bed when i was in school lol. 

So i've been up most of the night again, but went for a few in afternoon. No more have chong-up's during the day 
Got to go outside and its not clever hanging around the stair smoking, especially with the Dank strain's i've been pulling out recently! 
Cant wait to get a puff of this Bx2 cross. Starting to get a strong Full smell to it, but still holding the sweetness. i've been hitting a bit White Rhino last few day's. Its a nice smoke with a really strong fuel smell and taste, white with frost but not got a punch anywhere near the DOG kush. 

So im just off to try get a light wakey bakey! 

Later's
cindy


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

dude I know i have almost zero experience but understand the energy levels required after looking after relatives and friends kids, but I would suggest a few more runs to the shop to pick up milk


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 10, 2011)

sum kick ass pics i see you doin gods work spredin the luv 
please pray tell what is livers i like the sound of that 

keep em green 
1Luv Stay True


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 10, 2011)

What's up cgg?glad to see everything us good on your parts.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Woah woah woah Cinders matey I missed the news! Congrats my friend, Ill have a smoke to the news!! Like I need any more excuses to toke lol. Thats great bro, glad for ya  Mine are 16 and 18, boy and a girl. My son is going to be flying into London next week and my hippie daughter just finished her first year at the university and plans on being a pediatrician. Yikes! Enjoy yourn!
> 
> Good karma to you and your family bro : !)


Thanks H.C Its a throwback for me man, ive got 2 teenager's aswell and doing it all over is great! Its another early one, been up right through and can't even get some kip when Mummy get's up as ive got a ' Freaking ' Medical.
Aw well, atleast the evening chong does wonder's 

Later Highlander


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

DST said:


> dude I know i have almost zero experience but understand the energy levels required after looking after relatives and friends kids, but I would suggest a few more runs to the shop to pick up milk


Milk haha, shit mate its like 3 hour feed's. By the time its done with the winding, then a change with the added piss flying up at you, then its nearly time to do it all over! Na' chance getting the heed doon man!

Anyway, this is getting to be a childcare service here! lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sum kick ass pics i see you doin gods work spredin the luv
> please pray tell what is livers i like the sound of that
> 
> keep em green
> 1Luv Stay True


Sup Dwez. The old Liver's Q again. Im Prob. not the best to ask on its origin's but, as the word on the street is it was an early 80's Sensi N.L that's been kept in clone and passed around similar to the Exodus And Psycosis cheese's. Ive not grew the other two ( yet ), but the Liver's/Blue's strain is supposed to be the cheesey cheese, and the pure stench from growing it makes all the sense to the Hype of the proper Cheese Plant's compared to some of the mock-up's going around.
Its been argued that there was too much Sk1. characteristic's to be straight N.L, but im sure it was oscar who put it in a nutshell saying you could but bag's of Sensi Sk1 seed's and never find one that resembles the Exodus cheese so that cant be Sk1. They are rare pheno's, and to be cherished lol.
That's as about as much info i can give you on it bro. Except the " Strong Oder Warning " that must be passed on with it. 

Hey WBW, How's it man! Good to see your good. Catch you soon bro. 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

congratulations mate! all the best for you n the lassie's new babby! honestly the thought scares the life out of me haha. sure your an old hand at it now though man! 

gardens looking a treat too man. looks like everythings coming up roses buddy! ill have a swally for ya. 

laters cinders


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 27, 2011)

Alas! That's me almost settled in new Pad. Still no got the T.V / Broadband hooked up yet but cable guy should be out by Fri.
Its been alot of non-stop, relentless work with the baby and doing this move at same time.
Ive not had the chance to take any Pic's for this Post but got a couple of my own seed's ( Psyco Killer/Casey Jones ) and ( Psyco Killer/ DPQ ) in with a DOG n Liver's. All at around 5 weeks 12/12. And a Good few different strain's vegging. Preparing for the New tent 

Hope to catch up guy's. Its driving me crazy not being able to vent some M.J Talk with people on the same page. 
P.S that a new club badge there Donny !

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

This is my Cherry Cheese x Livers ( cheese Dom. ) Its bushing like a liver's clone with double serrated leaves and skunky smell.

And my first Cheesequake x Qrazytrain. Not sexed yet but starting to zig-zag since the long awaited re-potting.



Here's hoping its a she eh Donny! Hope you find a bitch soon man! Cant wait to see these go mate!


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

Looking nice and healthy bru!!! Glad to see you are doing okay and keeping busy. Hope the lady and babs are A ok as well. Peace and groetjes aan, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

I cant wait till im moving hoos with a baby in tow. With luck itll all happen quick lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> I cant wait till im moving hoos with a baby in tow. With luck itll all happen quick lol


I hear you there Fred! Its been a nightmare with both happening at once. Its acctually no too bad with the smoking ban in da house as i would'nt be able to do nante if i was puffing away from eye's open. Just as one lad is out n about, another pop's oot to give me some more graft, only this kind you dont get paid in cash! 

Cheer's to D. Loving the boutique mate! Great line-up gadge! 

So ive got a Psyco Killer x Casey Jones and a Psyco Killer x D.P.Q at around 5-6 weeks in flower. Both looking mean, with Casey looking like finnishing first. Its more dense with fat calyxes that are real frosty and so sticky the frosty leaf's feel like velvet. The other is more Sativa looking but totally diff from the strait D.P.Q like a cross with a Psyco Killer or something lol. But joking aside, I'm chuffed with them and get some snap's done tonight and get them up tomorow!
There's also a Casey Jone's around same stage. Very frosty, tight to the stalk, small but potent looking rock hard nugg's. The plant had a strong smell from seedling and i think will be Bomb smoke. Along with A DOG a week ahead and doing its thing, and last of all is a Psyco Killer x Liver's that's still to show sex but looking Fem , and a Livers that's just 1 week flipped.
So hand's full, and new seed's getting popped next week. Yeah, all sound D 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

i'll get some snap's of some bud soon as man, but yeah its deff. smelling the part lol. Been a hassle stopping n starting but going to be worth it when i get it all together.
Cheer's WBW


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 28, 2011)

cindy is the man with the selection  nice and healthy bro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

Cheer's las, how's trick's mate! try n catch you later n see if your set 
But for damn sure, another amazing selection on the card's   

Later's bruvva


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 29, 2011)

hope everyone's having a good week-end. There was a parade on in the toon lastnight so i was out in the ' Nuclear Sub ' most of the afternoon, then came in to a 1 j K.O and just woke on the couch the now. Ive no been out for a session since my new celebration so here's hoping the other half doesnt get up with frying pan at the ready lol.

Going to get some Pic's of the flowering ladies soon when the sun comes up lol.

Peace All


----------



## DST (Jul 30, 2011)

Wakey wakey hands of........aaaaah not the frying pan luv....thwaaak!

Take it eay bru, hope the bruises heal quick!

Peace, D



Cindyguygrower said:


> hope everyone's having a good week-end. There was a parade on in the toon lastnight so i was out in the ' Nuclear Sub ' most of the afternoon, then came in to a 1 j K.O and just woke on the couch the now. Ive no been out for a session since my new celebration so here's hoping the other half doesnt get up with frying pan at the ready lol.
> 
> Going to get some Pic's of the flowering ladies soon when the sun comes up lol.
> 
> Peace All


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Wakey wakey hands of........aaaaah not the frying pan luv....thwaaak!
> 
> Take it eay bru, hope the bruises heal quick!
> 
> Peace, D


HaHaHa, morning mate. Got another good day, prob all the summer we'll get and missing most of it being indoors getting the new place together. Getting there now, should be in start of the week. Ive got me yearly gas check next week and between the DOG, Casey and two of mine ( P.K x D.P.Q and P.K x Casey ) with none of them monsters they'r creating more smell than a Liver's run! The 2 i crossed are'nt much to them as i was wanting to see how they faired, and the Casey Jones has small rock hard bud's tight to the stem, but i think the frostiest gear ive grew! Its like 50 percent THC to plant matter 

Get some snap's later so i dont disturb 

Later bro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 30, 2011)

So here's a few shot's of what's happening in flower!

The first 2 is the Psyco Killer x D.P.Q and the Psyco Killer Casey.
The Deep Purple Querkle is more Sativa looking, but starting to swell now  With the Casey Jones cross being Sticky, smelly and callyxes are massive 

Psyco Killer x Casey Jones



Psyco Killer x Deep Purple Querkle


This is the first time ive had a proper look at them, and with the Pic's lookins similar, to the eye you can see the differences and the smell's are totally different!

Then is my Casey Jones's

Not going to yeild alot but defo going to be fire!!!!
That's me DOG in the corner behind, it will be getting chopped in couple weeks, i'll take some shot's of her then when she's in her gnarly glory 

So that's what's what. Going to go catch some sun before the rain comes!!!

Peace
cindy


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking nice there cindy, i lost my 2 casey cuts ffs need to planbt an alpha casey seed lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> Looking nice there cindy, i lost my 2 casey cuts ffs need to planbt an alpha casey seed lol


You must be running with clones of it though, right? If not let me know, I have a few casey x casey seeds that I haven't done anything with yet


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

i have a select few casey seeds s1 from the original clones i had. Im gonna plant a couple and also of some s1 headband ecsd pheno ive been meaning to grow out lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> i have a select few casey seeds s1 from the original clones i had. Im gonna plant a couple and also of some s1 headband ecsd pheno ive been meaning to grow out lol


K, no problem bru


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 30, 2011)

serious lineup lookin correct - big ups to you - respect 

oh i hit yo star 

1Luv


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> i have a select few casey seeds s1 from the original clones i had. Im gonna plant a couple and also of some s1 headband ecsd pheno ive been meaning to grow out lol


Cant wait to see the HeadBand. The last one i tried went herm.from early and was riddled so had to be pulled. Its you'r casey S1's i got in just now bro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 30, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> serious lineup lookin correct - big ups to you - respect
> 
> oh i hit yo star
> 
> 1Luv


Thank's Dwezel, yea they'r coming along nice  Ive been trying to figure out what strain out my selection would be a good cropper male to put to one of these potent bitches lol. And try get a good cross at same time. Need to hit up DGnT to see if you got they " Oldtimes " beans. We were mabe going to get some, but i'll deff. be doing another Dust fest. on my next run, especially with some extra space!

Peace Trooper's, just off for a quick( Casey-DOG mix ) doobie before i hear the cry of hunger lol

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You must be running with clones of it though, right? If not let me know, I have a few casey x casey seeds that I haven't done anything with yet


So the taste i just love from the Casey, The last one i grew i think could have been the same pheno ( A-Cut ), but i just love the taste. And got to be one of the strongest plant's ive grew and smoked. Like i said its not a yeilder this one, but the bud is totally covered and rock hard, A good Chronic like the one westy has would prob. suit her for a mix up. What's the one's you got like H.C ? All Difff. I suppose right hahaha.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 31, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So the taste i just love from the Casey, The last one i grew i think could have been the same pheno ( A-Cut ), but i just love the taste. And got to be one of the strongest plant's ive grew and smoked. Like i said its not a yeilder this one, but the bud is totally covered and rock hard, A good Chronic like the one westy has would prob. suit her for a mix up. What's the one's you got like H.C ? All Difff. I suppose right hahaha.


How ya doing pops! Sounds like a busy time for you man, always a lot of shit to do when you move into a house. Cool you can do it yourself and save some dough though! Little one doing good? I'm sure Cinders is a great daddy lol!

I'll post a pic of my Caseyband,,,,It's a Headband pheno and has a deisel smell and taste. Grow's a bit tall which I like because the added height means additional budsites. It grows best with 2 or 3 main stalks. The buds are very solid all the way down the bottom too, no fluff on this bitch! She's a bit above average in the yeild dept also, I'm able to pull an oz/plant/sq ft from them. And it's definitley a powerhouse stone...I call it the DOGs cousin because my pups are a headband pheno as well.

It's a beautiful morning in this neck of the woods albeit a hot one again, got a bunch of plants on the porch soaking up the rays, they just go nuts with sunlight ; !)

Have a fantastic rest of the weekend brother


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 31, 2011)

Sweet, they look killer bro. With the Casey Jone's put back through the Headband ( sour D ), i just just imajine the flav.
I was having a peek through some seed's yesterday and going to pop another 1-2 DPQ's, see if i can find the sweet pheno or mabey a nice stud to do some more damage on the bitches lol
Should be another fun year 

P.S so thats where the sun is !!! 

Im just going to catch the football highlight's from weekend, not checked the score from yest yet, i want to see how the new promoted team's doing up with the big boy's. There's a certain vertical grower that's in for it when the Heart's get them lol

later mate
" super Dad "


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2011)

Well the that's the Psyco Killer x Liver's a confirmed Fem.  Just had a good look at it and its got the trade mark double serrated leaves going on, just the odd finger on the fans. Should be interesting to see how it come's 
My Cheesequake x Qrazytrain has'nt put out pistil's yet but all the sing's say female too 
Ive got a Lemon Skunk That's " Head's Up's " bag im sure the Fairy said that im going to grow with the next select.

Just potted up some liver's and cherry cheese x liver's snip's too, so all's sweet!


Hope everyone's having a good weekend. Its pissin down here


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 1, 2011)

How is it cgg? 
I see everything looking good on your parts..
I keep hearing about the casey jones it must be some fire..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> How is it cgg?
> I see everything looking good on your parts..
> I keep hearing about the casey jones it must be some fire..


Howdy wbw, yea the C.J. Well i never had alot of luck with the first one i grew, it got air in the stem when i topped her, then had clone war's with it, but was such a nice smoke with heavy hand's i cuold'nt keep away lol. The one im flushing i took a couple of the pop-corn bud's from bottom that im smoking just now while having some Bx2 Cheese suprise that's been curing a couple week's, just to get that C.J taste. And making sure i dont get baked through the day as i can't keep my eye's open with being soooo tired n up and down through night ect.... A couple puff's of a j does me 

My Casey Jones cross is deff. looking good and seem's to look like it would yeild better, but it was rougue pollen and only got a few bean's from that one and the Liver's.

Well,im off again. Duties done lol


----------



## lonestand (Aug 1, 2011)

who sells the casey? that an attitude merchant


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2011)

Try " Kindgreenbuds " site. They got all you need to know on the strain in their library. I just cant get onto it just now to put up a link.

http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/whitewidow.html
There you go man " Head Seed's "

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

everything looking really good there cowboy! my pals running bout 5 of the pk x livers, cant wait to see how those turn out. looking for a nice lemon one to put back to the PK.

your pk casey looks really nice n frosty man. bet the hash off that one is a 'time for the dancers' smoke 

happy gardening man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 2, 2011)

you do good work bro 

i went 10 pages back to a gdp doin a gangsta lean 

everything looks mouthwatering good 

yo photography aint half bad w either 

got great genetics grown great and and you took great pics 

what a winning hand 


1Luv


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everything looking really good there cowboy! my pals running bout 5 of the pk x livers, cant wait to see how those turn out. looking for a nice lemon one to put back to the PK.
> 
> your pk casey looks really nice n frosty man. bet the hash off that one is a 'time for the dancers' smoke
> 
> happy gardening man.


 Hey Don Don, feeling better man? 'Can't be laim during the start of the season! ' I'll try catch you later thismorning for a blether mate! But sure, i can't really touch the Casey cross, Super Frost- on steroid's!
That will be kool if you can get a couple snap's of you'r guy's P.K x Liver's, thats mine sexed and looking good man, the cheesequake x qrazytrain is also a she bro. " i bet when i try to catch a male it will be a night mare " ( like buss's eh D.S.T, 2 come at once ) 
Do you still keep the Parent's from the cc x l ? i know that's a slim chance, they would have went well in the boutique i think man!

Later
cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 3, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you do good work bro
> 
> i went 10 pages back to a gdp doin a gangsta lean
> 
> ...


Aye the gangst lean hahaha, can't wait on my next Liver's  Thank's for the kind word's Dwez, ive not got the best set-up on the forum but i try give the girl's all the love they need


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Don Don, feeling better man? 'Can't be laim during the start of the season! ' I'll try catch you later thismorning for a blether mate! But sure, i can't really touch the Casey cross, Super Frost- on steroid's!
> That will be kool if you can get a couple snap's of you'r guy's P.K x Liver's, thats mine sexed and looking good man, the cheesequake x qrazytrain is also a she bro. " i bet when i try to catch a male it will be a night mare " ( like buss's eh D.S.T, 2 come at once )
> Do you still keep the Parent's from the cc x l ? i know that's a slim chance, they would have went well in the boutique i think man!
> Later
> cindy


 ah man, lets not talk about football. ive seriously been considering putting the malkie on mike ashley. if only i could get close enough. i doubt he'll show his fat mug at the opening game. he'll be body guarded up no doubt.

nah mate i didnt keep the original parents of the cherry cheese x Livers. though i guess if needs be i could probably do a rework black rose through the exodus and back to the livers but i'd be missing the cherry assassin unless i used a cherry leaning pheno from the CCxL but that whole process is longer than i really want to do. too many other things in the fire man.

i'll get some snaps maybe tonight if i go up me pals or next week. 

super frost on steroids eh hahah class.

laters chief


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man, lets not talk about football. ive seriously been considering putting the malkie on mike ashley. if only i could get close enough. i doubt he'll show his fat mug at the opening game. he'll be body guarded up no doubt.
> 
> nah mate i didnt keep the original parents of the cherry cheese x Livers. though i guess if needs be i could probably do a rework black rose through the exodus and back to the livers but i'd be missing the cherry assassin unless i used a cherry leaning pheno from the CCxL but that whole process is longer than i really want to do. too many other things in the fire man.
> 
> ...


I made up some LCC X LCC seeds (both phenos) just for you man in case you needed them. It's your gem!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

well shit the bed! awesome hc nice one man.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I made up some LCC X LCC seeds (both phenos) just for you man in case you needed them. It's your gem!


Aye, you would right enough! ( both pheno's lol ) That's a gent. for you! 
This is the first fe-male cc x l ive caught, not sure on the pheno, but its growing like a strait-up Liver's cut. Bushing like crazy as if its been topped multiple times. That's the conformation the cheesequake x qrazytrain is Fem too  . " 3 in a row " Wooooooop Woooooooop lol

Have a great week-end guy's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 7, 2011)

So, another earl rise, or is it late ? Fuck know's man my time went right out the window a month or so ago lol. 
No Pic's sorry, i Had my dreaded gas check's on Fri, so ive been holding off bringing down my DOG and Casey Jones, keeping them on lockdown lol. But now they'r chopped down 
My Psyco/Casey and Psyco Killer x D.P.Q are still going. I'll do a side by side Shot as they just got topped and threw in to flower small, so the plant's look similar in structure but totally different but. Not had a decent whiff of them yet, but if look's smelt then i think the'll both be tidy smoke.
Got my Cherry Cheese x Liver's re-potted. Shit this is some bush getting! Like i said, just like a liver's cut. Branching out from everywhere  And the Cheesequake x Qrazytrain along with the Psyco Killer x Liver's. These will be the first for a while that i'm going to veg. out for a bit longer and grow bigger. With doing so many different strain's back to back ive been letting them go too small lol, just to get them going. I'm not sure which will be the better yeilder, but i suppose in a couple month's we'll see!

Well, better get the round's done!

Peace
cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey matey hows trics! Look forward to seeing what your Casey cut looks like,,,and the DOG. Guess nugs shots huh, if they're down lol. This runs Caseys of mine are at 6.5 and ripining. Thinking your going to like the LCC too it's pretty sweet! 

Have a good evening brother


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Cinders, how are you ole friend, seems like an eternity. Is that your wife in your avi doing the bong hit? looks like some potent shit shes smokin there. which strain is she smoking? have a good one buddy. Amber


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey matey hows trics! Look forward to seeing what your Casey cut looks like,,,and the DOG. Guess nugs shots huh, if they're down lol. This runs Caseys of mine are at 6.5 and ripining. Thinking your going to like the LCC too it's pretty sweet!
> 
> Have a good evening brother


Well, another sleepless night, Be prepped Westy! ! !

How's it H.C, I know, its a pitty i didnt get a couple snap's done. The camera is M.I.A with moving ect.......... But The Casey Jones is mostly still in one piece lol, so i'll get some bud shot's with a gnarly DOG  Ive not been keeping dates but i think the C.J i got end's around 8 week's, so a fast finnisher too 





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hey Cinders, how are you ole friend, seems like an eternity. Is that your wife in your avi doing the bong hit? looks like some potent shit shes smokin there. which strain is she smoking? have a good one buddy. Amber



Hey Amb's long time i know friend, even now im having to try find time in the " wee hour's " to get thing's done! 
Well, not sure what's in that bong, but just to be in the pic. would do me  Hope you'r good doc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

like ships in the night eh. hope alls good bro. lookin forward to the snaps man.

fair play to ya bro it must be a mission juggling a move a baby, job and a grow. i'm knacked just working

laters cowbow


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 10, 2011)

So, after the hassle with the gas check's on Fri. Ive now got them coming back out This Fri. again and saying something electrical is messed up that'll need council out to sort! ASAP as its health and saftey blah blah blah. They should check my ballast's while they'r here!

So the Psyco/Casey and Psyco/Querkle are having to be brought down during geetting flushed, and wanted to give them atleast another week or 2.
Anyway Here's the 2 side by side.


They are both same age from seed, and were topped early and flowered VERY small hahaha. 
Anyone For Grapes ? 

The calyxes on this are crazy! Some of the fattest ive seen 

This one looked like it was'nt going to swell and dense-up untill a couple week's ago. Look's more Satiiva, and got a Nice sweet smell.


And a Casey Jones Top, since i never got the chance to get a good Pic. before she came down. " By request of H.C " Im sure there's another shot a few pages back that'll give a better look at the Pheno, but in a nut-shell, its a really strong plant ( stem,branches and even leaf stalk's ) The bud's stay really tight to the stem, rock hard and has a really full bodied taste i just love!



I had to do another quick job on the Snap's so appologies for the quality. I'll get some more info on them when i get a chance, its like 4 a.m and i really need to Fire up a DOG number and get the heed doon!

cinder's


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

Hope you can catch some zzzz's Cinders. Here's to the DOG for it's help. PEace and have a snooze, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

resin on both looks through the roof man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 11, 2011)

those are such cute babies cinders. (psycho casey and psyco querkle) They look like so frosty and delicious. Did you do them 12/12 from seed or clone? how long did they take to grow from beginning till harvest? i love the top of your psycho querkle***** . the 2 buds look like happy little people. i would like to smoke them very much. i hope your feeling well. take care ..Amber ( please visit my new journal by hitting the link at the bottom of this post) beautiful pictures and i am looking forward to more
***edit


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> those are such cute babies cinders. (psycho casey and psyco querkle) They look like so frosty and delicious. Did you do them 12/12 from seed or clone? how long did they take to grow from beginning till harvest? i love the top of your psycho querkle***** . the 2 buds look like happy little people. i would like to smoke them very much. i hope your feeling well. take care ..Amber ( please visit my new journal by hitting the link at the bottom of this post) beautiful pictures and i am looking forward to more
> ***edit


Hey Amb's, sorry ive not had a chance to get online much, my broadband is'nt hooked up yet in new place  I'll deff. pop over for a peek at you'r garden, i just know you'll be smashing it. I also think the deep Purp. Querkle x will have some nice Flav. They were both from seed, topped at 4-5th node and put strait into 12/12. They had to be brought down before i wanted, but both ready at around 8 week's.
I;ll get a smoke report done next week 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> resin on both looks through the roof man!


 I hear you on the frost Donny, its untouchable! Cant wait to get them blazing and see what's up, but like you said, anything hit with that Psyco Killer stud would be fire!



DST said:


> Hope you can catch some zzzz's Cinders. Here's to the DOG for it's help. PEace and have a snooze, DST


Thank's guy's, the sleep came but the getting back up wasnt so easy! I hear its been hard to get anything half decent on the beat, and had a couple DOG n Casey number's with my brother and mate. 1 j and red eyed to the max hahaha, saying WTF is that! Totally Bomb smoke with great taste and smoothness! 

So, i better get medicated before i have to do the oder clearence for the f****ng Gas Guy!

Later
cindy


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Good luck with the gas men. And watch not send your bru into a whitey, lol. Take it easy lad, greetz to the lass and wee man, and the not so wee man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Cheer's bro, alas i caught one of the troop's while im on lol. So what's the word D. This Gas thing is a nightmare, the whole heating system need's replaced along with half the house as you know lmao. But once i get them off my back it should be peacefull. Got the Sky guy coming to other pad later thisafternoon aswell man, so can't even move anything in meantime!


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

You have got too many houses mate. Whats happening with the Jam Tarts lad? Nearly bottom of the league, lmao.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Shhhhhhhh! I know mate, this owner is a clown, dictator. Axed like 6 manager's in about 8 years! Its his way or nothing, i think were in for a rough ride this season. I dont even know who the new guy is! Mabe google him up 
But, we had to let go the " beech house " so just the 2 haha and hoping to turn them into 1 bigger place with more space and out the road 
So going to have to up n move again in a year or so!


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

Well the PArs have slipped seemlesly into their usual bought of draws. If you were ever going to win on the pools on score draws, the Pars are yer best bet.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

I didnt get season ticket's this year, the lad's that pissed with the result's of late and can't blame him. I wont miss you's when you come to the " auld Reekie " 
Prob. just set myself up for a rippin from you lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2011)

We shall see, I ain't saying nothing about the Pars....liabilities half the time, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

DST said:


> We shall see, I ain't saying nothing about the Pars....liabilities half the time, lol.


Soud's like GHSeed's lol. But saying nothing hahaha


----------



## mr west (Aug 12, 2011)

Only half the time, thats bout 50% better than ghs. Its like the gas board are systematicly doing the whole country. Fucking knobs have a right to get into ya property with or without ur help so u gotta clear a way for em lol. I support Crystal Palace so im with ya on the shitty team front hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 12, 2011)

aye lad old hearts were doing kanny last season man. even thinking about nufc is enough to make me want to forget about it.  

hope all gans smoothly fella.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye lad old hearts were doing kanny last season man. even thinking about nufc is enough to make me want to forget about it.
> 
> hope all gans smoothly fella.


I'm trying lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 15, 2011)

So here's a couple that'll be my next to flower 

QQ- Cheesequake x qrazytrain


CherryCheese x Livers


Horizontal Liver's( 3-4 week's 12/12 )


Along with ????? 

Peace 
cinder's


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Extremely Bushy Cherry Livers thingymawatsit Cinders. I am confused, I thought the Gasmen where in, but you defiantly still have green!!! Cool beans.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Extremely Bushy Cherry Livers thingymawatsit Cinders. I am confused, I thought the Gasmen where in, but you defiantly still have green!!! Cool beans.


HaHaHa, Aye there in and out, Shaking it all about. The Gas man is from contractors that work for the council, and the whole system need's changed. So Ive got to wait till the council come do there bit first, and have to give me notice as it will take a bit work. So, ive already re-located the clone's, im going to see this Liver's out as long as i can, and the other 2 can go in 5 min's 
Thin ice, i know bro. But no-one's home and they said to wait for an appointment letter in few week's!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

so that makes me westy and now cinders having the gas board come and fuck with their rotations. not cricket. not even rounders......

hope ya good fella


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm sound as a mince round


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 17, 2011)

Deep Purple Querkle..who the hell came up with that name. fuck. try saying that one as fast as you can 10 times. I cant even get to three.lmao. she is a really beautiful girl though. 
I hope your doing well Cindyguy. Your plants are just spectacular. Very pretty horizontal growing. Your plants loook like works of art. They belong in the Louvre in Paris. 
so tell me cindy, i am still a bit baffeled. You grew your deep purple querkle from 12/12 seed from the very beginning with no veg time at all and you are harvesting in 8 weeks even after topping her ?if thats the case, that is outstanding! I got the kushtrain chopped in my 12/12 from seed at 69 days. that was the fasteststrain i have grown 12/12 . I will try topping some like you did next time. Take it easy smokey. Amber


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2011)

HaHa, which one was thet Amb's ? I grew 1 D.P.Q from seed which was the one i used for crossing, and i took a clone from her and done that strait 12/12 from Prop. I'll need to check wich one you mean as the 12/12 from clone never got topped lol.

This was the clone that went 12/12 from Prop.






And the original from seed tht got the jizz






But thaks again for the kind word's, i don't know about them being THAT good lol. Half the time i cant get the camera to focus, but i try


----------



## DST (Aug 18, 2011)

DST's Camera focus tip:
Problem with taking pictures of plants that I have found (or even buds with foxtails) is there are many different depths to look at. The best thing to do when taking a pic is to stand further back. OR try to focus on one aspect of the plant. Looks good to me though Cinders. You back in the good books yet?


----------



## las fingerez (Aug 18, 2011)

whoops 0-5 at home  sorry bro, u old tart lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 20, 2011)

DST said:


> DST's Camera focus tip:
> Problem with taking pictures of plants that I have found (or even buds with foxtails) is there are many different depths to look at. The best thing to do when taking a pic is to stand further back. OR try to focus on one aspect of the plant. Looks good to me though Cinders. You back in the good books yet?


HaHa, well let's say were o.k lol. Na' were sound Bro. I think the problem taking Pic's sometimes is having to take the pot's right out to get some light when the HPS is off, I think when i get out that cab. and into a bigger and better area i'll get more done 



las fingerez said:


> whoops 0-5 at home  sorry bro, u old tart lol


what can i say, totally out-played by a better team, but to have them londener's giving us gyp from the stand's is turn over T.V time. I was wondering who was going to be in first there, and can see Senior West Like's it !!!

Well i've just hijacked my brother's comp for 5 while im getting some smoke time, ' No Alcohol Allowed ' lol, so im outie, and hope everyone's smokin n chokin 

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> And the original from seed tht got the jizz


 I wasnt going to mention the footy, but seems someones got in there already.....

girls look fuckin outstanding tho fella! keep incognito man.


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

Cinders sent me a wee message the other day to send his greetz to you all. he is off line until he gets his broadband sorted out. Back mid month by all accounts. HI CINDERS!!!!! BIG WAVE TO YOU FROM CYBER WORLD.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

sound i was wondering where he'd got to was gonna txt him. 

all the best cowboy!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

So whats up trooper's, Im justb getting back of the end of a drought, with all the moving about and house work ect.... But ive kept my precious clones, and a couple sweethearts ( jambo's ), to keep the fingers' green!
Still not got my broadband sorted yet, but wile i've got the chance i took a quick couple snap's to throw up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2011)

alreet fella! hows tricks man? sounds like your full of busy but got your priorities sorted


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

Aye, right here! 
Q.Q










Cherry Cheese x Liver's





That's my Two i got in a Temp. Garden under just a 400 






And my Temp. Veg. Cab. with the Liver's, Dog, Bx2 and 5 seed's germed yest.... 2 D.P.Q, Qrazy Quake, Cheesequake x A.K 48, and Headband. Should be a good Christmas


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2011)

cracking stuff fella, that QQ looks like some frosty shit. business as usual eh


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

Good to see you Cinders. At least you're keeping it together, mare than can be said fur the Jambos' lol. j/k.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

Ha Ha, i see the Par's are keeping in the top 6. A Euro Spot you think ? lol, we even gave you's a hand wi the Hi-bee's last week-end. Needed a Heart's lad to score eh! haha.
Good to get a couple hour's to catch-up a wee bit. Shoul'dt be long till im back online and finding those amazing Pic's again.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> cracking stuff fella, that QQ looks like some frosty shit. business as usual eh


Alright man, aye its been frosting from week 2 onto the big Fan's, and kept going! With the moving about ect... its been kept small, but got a clone, popped another the other day, and going to do a re-veg on this one i think its worth it! See what happens man!


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

Aye, Pars in the Champions League, am telling ya man, lmao.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Ha Ha, i see the Par's are keeping in the top 6. A Euro Spot you think ? lol, we even gave you's a hand wi the Hi-bee's last week-end. Needed a Heart's lad to score eh! haha.
> Good to get a couple hour's to catch-up a wee bit. Shoul'dt be long till im back online and finding those amazing Pic's again.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 30, 2011)

So since were still getting the Greenhouse Effect outside, and its lasted the week-end, i think a day in the sun with a few Tin's n Doobie's is in order. " Got to take it while you can here man ". Must be the hottest Oct. In history ! 
na' doubt the rain will be coming soon.

Got a couple clone's to pot up with a few seedling's ( D.P.Q,Q.Q,H.B,Psyco Killer suprise's x 3  Can't wait to see the outcome of these. Super Stoked with the line-up! 
Now im back almost settled and away from the nosy neighbour's, this should all go well and be a good Festive Party Bag 

Peace 

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

Couple of tins and a doob in the sun sounds absolutely wonderful cinders, enjoy it and have a pull for me ahaha  Bird has flown earlier this week by the way ; !) Later man!!


----------



## mr west (Sep 30, 2011)

D.P.Q,Q.Q,H.B deep purple querkle ? ? head band lol?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> D.P.Q,Q.Q,H.B deep purple querkle ? ? head band lol?


Aye sorry lol, That'll be Deep Purple Querkle, ( trying for the sweet pheno ), Head Band ( a bagseed out a G.A sack ) and Qrazy Quake ( cheesequake x qrazytrain ), along with thee Psyco Killer suprise's and a couple Of the Cave Man's creation's. " still to be announced .... " lol.

Good old Westy keeping me in line ! I was just on n off and a bit lazy, Wont happen again !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Couple of tins and a doob in the sun sounds absolutely wonderful cinders, enjoy it and have a pull for me ahaha  Bird has flown earlier this week by the way ; !) Later man!!


Pizza time!!!! And the old Stella went down a treat H.C
Cheer's Pal


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

I'll be keeping ma gob shut fae noo on about the Pars, lol. One of the strongest teams in the league though, holding up aw they other teams, boom boom.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 1, 2011)

Aye the game's went a bit limp up here. With all the Prem. games on these day's, and big money player's, its a bit of a bore even watching Scottish football. Totally different day's eh! But when you'r a ' Die-Hard ' then what you going to do ? 

Well its nearly light outside and think i better get the napper doon. I think ive had about 3-4 hour's sleep last few night's, so a wee single skinner should send me off 

Later's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

keep on truckin fella! sounds like quite the line up you're going to be a very stoned camper at crimbo lad! 

got to keep the faith footy wise. i'm astonished the toon are 3rd in the league but ne ones won at only 15 points i keep telling myself. hard not to get excited tho lol.

hope your good cowboy!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 3, 2011)

Howdy, Don. I'm good Pal, got one more visit to go and im in the clear. ( should be good to start the seedling's just now ) But cant wait to get busy. Going to deff. shell out and get the long needed Tent or box man. I can't resist popping all the new exciting bean's, and with the limited space in the old Cab. im having to keep them bonzi. " Na' Gid "
Im going to take a couple Pic's of the few i got at the secret location, and get them up tomorrow mate. The Cheesequakw x Qrazytrain is a cracker, like i said before, like a carbon copy the shot you threw up last week. With the Cherry Cheese x Liver's filling up nice.
Ive not got a proper whiff off the Q.Q yet, its reekin like  And as i thought with the cc xl, really liver's/cheesy. 

When i first got word of the work getting done i gave a few Liver's Plant's that were about a foot to an older guy ive kne n grew with for year's and just got an ozwald back tonight, so ive agreed to to the night feed's so i can sit up and jam 

catch up with you through the week mad man!


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

It's nice when someone returns a favour. Must of felt like Crimbo early getting an onoin of Livers, or would that be Livers and Onion...??


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 4, 2011)

Sure is Bro. you might remember me talking about the weird Liver's plant that my " Old School " mate done. His garden consist's of a 600 and whatever he can get under it lol. No Fan nout, and no point telling him different. I think ift was'nt Liver's it wouldnt have came anywhere near good but its like that plant can go through the harshest of conditions and take some crazy feeding and still be some of the nicest smoke ive had.
A couple of them went near 10 weeks while he was waiting on the other's catch-up, and its got like a black-hash taste to it. Like aniseed sort of like the description on the Deep Blues. Its deff. stronger too man.

So im just going to stick up a couple pic's of the flop's  Someone on that club 600 jinxed me talking about seedling's keeling over and ive had 2 a day since!!! Sure it was jig ? mmmmmmmm lol.


First time ive seen this happen and to be hounest its got me rattled and holding off germing anymore till i find out what's the crack!
Here's a couple snip's with my soldier Cheesequake x A.K 48 still standing.


Well, got the pleasure of picking out there replacement's and mabe learn a a not to do at the same time. If anybody's got any suggestions as to why this would happen fire away man!


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

to much led in yer pencil lad. Nae looking good at all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

glad things are looking up fella! well apart from the wee yins. only time ive seen the stems go thin and bend over like that is if ive forgotten to water. other than that i havent a scooby doo mate.

good crack getting an oscar of livers back man. you'll be floating by noon. 

get some snaps up lad i want to see how the QQ is coming on. so far everyone's been a winner, yours was shaping up that way for sure


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 4, 2011)

DST said:


> to much led in yer pencil lad. Nae looking good at all.


Aye a ken that, but what about the seedling's ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> glad things are looking up fella! well apart from the wee yins. only time ive seen the stems go thin and bend over like that is if ive forgotten to water. other than that i havent a scooby doo mate.
> 
> good crack getting an oscar of livers back man. you'll be floating by noon.
> 
> get some snaps up lad i want to see how the QQ is coming on. so far everyone's been a winner, yours was shaping up that way for sure


Sure thing Partner! Im going to check them out tonight so i'll take the camera and fire them up!
Its starting to foxtail since getting hit with the PK, but a reaaly bonnie lass bro. I'll get a whiff n let you know how its smelling to mate! Ive just about got enough time to do this post before school's in, and im trying to exercise my lack of I.T skill's and get a Pic. of a rare breed sent to D.S.T lol.

catch you after with they shot's Donny


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

as a said, there nae looking good at all, lol. Seriously I think they might have been munched by something very small (check for thrips or white leaf lice - extremely small) I have got them and they do a similar thing. The seedling stretches, the leaves don't grow very big (like yours look/looked) and then they just keel over. I am sure you have mixed your soil, I am sure you are not overfeeding, and I am sure you have given them enough light....so yeh, that's what I would summise.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye a ken that, but what about the seedling's ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll check that out pronto D, Thanks for the info bro. I did'nt want to lose anymore seed's. They were carefully picked from the bunch, so its pissed me off, but got a visit from the fairy today with some crazy " Cave Man " cross's. 

BlackSourBubble x Caseyband, C-4 x Caseyband, Ice x Caseyband, Lem Qleaner x Caseyband and some Calizar x Caseyband. Along with some of his DOG's s1's that's got a more Sat. look to it and hopefully have a different twist to the one i have 
That lot along with the Psyco Killer crosse's are going to keep me busy for the next few moon's, but can't wait to get stuck in to them, and try get the Purp's happening on a diff. DOG, my Deep Purp Querkle n Cherry Cheese x Liver's. Ive saw a good few of them come with all diff shade's from deep Purple to Pinkie.
Anyway off to find the Mag. and go thrip looking!

cindy

P.S D.G.T, i went and forgot totake the Cam. to catch a couple snap's of the Q.Q for you bro. but get them done tomorrow bro. Its just flushing now, seem's an early finnisher  What's the Approx. time on the cc x l ? That's looking like it will got another couple week's. I'm hoping i fill's up and pack's on the weight for its size and clear capability, but only got it under a single 400


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

howdy fella! 

the ccxl is good at 9 but 10 is better imo. the QQ i'd say pretty much the same. the shorter pheno is deffo 8 weeks or just under the big muther 9/10

have a good weekend broseph


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howdy fella!
> 
> the ccxl is good at 9 but 10 is better imo. the QQ i'd say pretty much the same. the shorter pheno is deffo 8 weeks or just under the big muther 9/10
> 
> have a good weekend broseph


Likewise man! That's me not long woke after an all afternoon session. Mrs. no amused oop's! Looks like im up throught the night either way lol.
Ive still not got down to check the Q.Q ( cheesequake x qrazytrain ), but its got to be the shortie. It should be near ready for the chop, and i want to do a re-veg on that one for-sure!
Without touching, the cherry cheese x liver's smell is Liver's through n through i think ( could be cheese lol ) . In veg, it branched out like the Liver's and looked really similar, but after seeing D.S.T's clone's side by side ( Liv's n Exo ) ??? The cut's ive took from her are lighter and you can see the difference. Its got stronger branching and look's like it could be a weightlifter lol. But without getting my beak, or digit's in about the Q.Q i can't really smell it over the other.
" It would be a great commercial strain. The plant's all looking and sounding winner's " I'm all hyped-up to check it out.Been flushing for a week and could be near READY, its a smoke ive been waiting for before the seed popped 

Hope all's good mate

P.S, that Chiesel was a keeper you were right ! It would have been good to work with. It was being kept in clone by a greedy so n so who flowered it, then didnt give me the head's up to re-veg it. 

Thank's for Rep


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

So its shopping time ! I'm just checking out some new gear to set up my new garden and going to go for the BudBox tent ( as recommended by the Don ). Im thinking the Large with the 180 c.m height instead of 2.m.
Im just working out what fan's and filter's will be good for the job without buying anything more than i need. I'll be putting in the 2 400 H.P.S's i had in my Cab. which is prob. smaller than this tent, and even being a" wooden heat box " i managed to control the heat o.k. But i'd rather be sure. 
I'll be getting the rhino filter with a ruck fan, just not sure what size's i'll need ?

I'll leave the link to the one im looking at
http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/Grow-Tents-353/BudBox-Grow-Tents-462/BudBox-Large-Grow-Tent-797.asp
cinder's


----------



## ghb (Oct 8, 2011)

two 400 watters in a tent 1mx1m will be nice , i'd go for a 6" rvk fan, 4" or 5" might not be able to cool those babies properly.

with winter coming you should be able to control the temps no probs, may even need a radiator for lights out.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

Appriciated ghb, ive got a small 4" one lying, but it can come in handy when summer comes  I knew i'd need atleast the 6", just got to wrap it up with some bit's n bob's. I thought going shopping for food with the Mrs. was a head ache !!!! lol

cheer's bud


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

Eyup cindy hows tings mate................hope your well bro subd!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

So ive went for the 1x1x2m. with a 6" Ruck fan and Rhino Pro filter and Acoustic ducting. Best to start as i mean to go-on, plus its been long over due, and the way i see it, the seed's ive got are worth the price of the kit ( imo ) and they deff. deserve the love of a new home.

" If ya want the best yin's n ya don't ask question's "

C'mon The Courier Guy!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup cindy hows tings mate................hope your well bro subd!!


 Getting there PUKKA lol. My computer is messing about, when i try click onto the 600 club it time's out ( must be barred ) lol, and now its happening on K.M's thread.
But welcome bro. When i get this working i'll pop over for a peek


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 8, 2011)

Sound as mate cheers, cant believe i forgot you'd changed ya name bro im such a dick sometimes lol...............................thanks for all the help mate!!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

now thats a thread...i love it mate excellent had to hand rep out it well deserved and subbed be rude not to lol..stella work..and sikk fat buds...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

Aye the memory thingy haha, no prob's mate! Good to catch you! Im being Hit with about 30 likes from K.M and still cant get on his thread lol. But cant wait to get back to being a reg. 

p.s help come's with the r.u.i rule's n reg's !

Peace


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> now thats a thread...i love it mate excellent had to hand rep out it well deserved and subbed be rude not to lol..stella work..and sikk fat buds...


Cheer's mate, its been a crazy year, on and off. But kept the green mean along the way ! Hopefully i can get everything up and running asap. Not long till Christmas, i better get em in! lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

S the broadband's calmed down, and im allowed back in the 600 club lol. 
Try catch up with the U.K gang while i got time, and look up somw info before the new tent come's and im like " shit ....Weed,Comp,..R.U.I "


Later
cgg


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice one for popping by the thread good to have u onboard..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 9, 2011)

So atlast Donny Boy the Q.Q ( Cheesequake x Qrazytrain )





She Deff. came with colour Bro 






Smoke report coming Soon 

cinder's


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

looking nice frosty that cg...defo would love to grow that...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 9, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So atlast Donny Boy the Q.Q ( Cheesequake x Qrazytrain )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow mate looks tasty as fook!!!!...................


----------



## DST (Oct 10, 2011)

Morning Cinders, still juggline the weans and the weed eh. Skillz my bru.

Will see wot yer team skills are like next week though eh?! (I am going to regret this, I know it, lol)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 10, 2011)

nic pic
nice cross
nice work

you knocked that outa the park


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

well worth the wait fella! really nice work cinders man. deffo brung the colour! i bet it'll go really dark in the cooler months.

bonus it's a doddle to trim too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice cinders! I like your 2pac fuck you avitar.it looks nice with kevs fucku avitar. I will try to find a fuck you avitar and hope we can have a threesome fucku post.
Looking foward to a wicked smoke report!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Nice cinders! I like your 2pac fuck you avitar.it looks nice with kevs fucku avitar. I will try to find a fuck you avitar and hope we can have a threesome fucku post.
> Looking foward to a wicked smoke report!


HaHa, sound's terrific Amb's. Your's seem's to be saying a bit more than fucku lol. ( some folk's say it different  ) Look forward to getting a chat.

Thanks for all the kind word's, like's and Rep. for the Q.Q
" Scratch n Sniff test coming soon "


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Morning Cinders, still juggline the weans and the weed eh. Skillz my bru.
> 
> Will see wot yer team skills are like next week though eh?! (I am going to regret this, I know it, lol)


Aye i was waitin to see who would draw first blood lol. Juggling i am brother but wi a ' Bairn not a wean  '
C'mon the jambo's!



Dwezelitsame said:


> nic pic
> nice cross
> nice work
> 
> you knocked that outa the park


Thank's dwez, ive been really excitied about this cross and growing it out. But with the added beauty on top i could'nt have hope's for more. Well a couple more ounce would have been nice lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> well worth the wait fella! really nice work cinders man. deffo brung the colour! i bet it'll go really dark in the cooler months.
> 
> bonus it's a doddle to trim too


Aye, she's a star in the making there Don. Real easy grower, and i can only imagine how dark it would go under cool temp's.
Glad you liked it man! 
" is that one of hey frog's in you'r Av. that make you trip when liking their back "


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 10, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> HaHa, sound's terrific Amb's. Your's seem's to be saying a bit more than fucku lol. ( some folk's say it different  ) Look forward to getting a chat.
> 
> Thanks for all the kind word's, like's and Rep. for the Q.Q
> " Scratch n Sniff test coming soon "


hahahahha, your a riot.. im not saying anymore than that you have a dirty mind i think or do i ? LMFAO...so i made my picture...and want to show you it here... what do you think?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 11, 2011)

mornin cg mate hows things today whens the next update bro looking forward seein sum fat buds


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

freakin scarey stuff......


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahahha, your a riot.. im not saying anymore than that you have a dirty mind i think or do i ? LMFAO...so i made my picture...and want to show you it here... what do you think?
> View attachment 1830072


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 11, 2011)

christ thats freaky. like jason had a bairn with an umpaloompa


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 11, 2011)

lmfao..hahahaha.hey, i thought i looked cute.hahahahaha, awe fuck you all you hater pusssies..my barbie is going to creep up on you when you least expect it and bite your arses with her sharp vampire teeth.
(settle down only joking)nice one donginstarsters..................... peace oooooowwwwwttt ambz


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 13, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hahahahha, your a riot.. im not saying anymore than that you have a dirty mind i think or do i ? LMFAO...so i made my picture...and want to show you it here... what do you think?
> View attachment 1830072


HaHa Excellent Doc. Its about 6 a.m and already pissin myself ! What do i think ? I think were going to have a screem  Check the eye's on the kid, that's scary !!!
Dirty mind ? No Me


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 13, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin cg mate hows things today whens the next update bro looking forward seein sum fat buds


Got a Cherry Cheese x Liver's at around 9 week's getting Fat K.M, but no Pic.'s today im afraid. Should be some FAT bud's by nwxt week though


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 13, 2011)

So, i got my tent ( budbox ), took the rest of the day setting it up. ( allway's read then re-read diagram's ). Just got to Click everything together, and fill it up.
Na' Probs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 14, 2011)

Cracking on kanny eh cowboy! I hear you on studying the pics. Took me and me mate 2 goes to get mine A, put up and then B, put back down and up with the door on the right side. Reet performance in a room with only a couple of foot to play with! 

Have a good one fella


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

Yip Donny boy, it was just like that  I was checking it out today, and since you said that im not convinced now that ive got it the right way up lol.
Just got the coco, perlite, and even going to splash out on new pot's ! ! !
I was allway's interested in the air pot thingy's. ( Those black fetish, spiky, rubber looking number's ). I should have put a couple on with the tent order  . I need a new reflector for my 250 veg. light. Its interchangeable and ive got a HPS lamp for it to, but hanging verticle with no reflector is no good. I was thinking about getting a cooltube to leave it hanging verticle down the middle and get a new cfl for vegging. ? ? ?

Just trying to work out what fan and filter size i'll need. Ive got a 4in. one that's on the cab. I'llprob. use that for extra air down below, and get a good 6'er.

Should be interesting either way haha

Peace
cindy


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

mornin pal hows things...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> mornin pal hows things...


 Alright Kev im no 3 bad bro. How's you mate.
Off to get this grow on! Pick out the bean's and get them popping  I'm trying to work out how many i'll fit in, but with growing seed's not knowing the sex, and stretch ect..
I'm also going to try find my old waterfarm. Its a smaller round one and should fit in ok, or use it for a big DOG mum 

Hope you'r all getting some rare Oct. Sun still.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 16, 2011)

no sun shitty weather lol and doin ok mate new update ion my sig pal...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2011)

hey cinder, how are ya mate. i hope all your fav football teams won this weekend.
Im excited to hear you are bustin out the old waterfarm. Its going to be cool to do waterfarm at the same time. So i have 2 journal now.. the 12/12 from seed grow and the waterfarm..both are in my sig.. Im waiting on a DEEP BLUE bean to get poppin on the waterfarm. I also have my hydroton pepples a rinsin out now.. that takes a whole week to get the dirt, loose clay and grim off of properly. 
Looking forwared to some more beautiful pix from you
take it easy.. have a good work week
catch ya later m8
Amber


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

his favourite football team did win, at the expense of my favourite football team loosing BAH - HUMBUG!!!! faf.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey cinder, how are ya mate. i hope all your fav football teams won this weekend.
> Im excited to hear you are bustin out the old waterfarm. Its going to be cool to do waterfarm at the same time. So i have 2 journal now.. the 12/12 from seed grow and the waterfarm..both are in my sig.. Im waiting on a DEEP BLUE bean to get poppin on the waterfarm. I also have my hydroton pepples a rinsin out now.. that takes a whole week to get the dirt, loose clay and grim off of properly.
> Looking forwared to some more beautiful pix from you
> take it easy.. have a good work week
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

sounds like your all set to pull the trigger fella! so what you picked out for the maiden run in all these shiny new toys you've got to play with??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 17, 2011)

Eyup cindy mate! hope your good!.........................owt crackin yet lad? lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey cinder, how are ya mate. i hope all your fav football teams won this weekend.
> Im excited to hear you are bustin out the old waterfarm. Its going to be cool to do waterfarm at the same time. So i have 2 journal now.. the 12/12 from seed grow and the waterfarm..both are in my sig.. Im waiting on a DEEP BLUE bean to get poppin on the waterfarm. I also have my hydroton pepples a rinsin out now.. that takes a whole week to get the dirt, loose clay and grim off of properly.
> Looking forwared to some more beautiful pix from you
> take it easy.. have a good work week
> ...


Hey Amb's, aye the jambo's wooped the Par's at home  Ive not had alot of time to look-out the waterfarm yet properly. I thought my brother had it, but can remember trying to fit it in my Cab. at some point. Think its in my celler ( with a new bag of coco ) and can't find the key with all the work ect... getting done in the house. Its there though, and im going to get as much done as poss. So hopefully catch you up 



DST said:


> his favourite football team did win, at the expense of my favourite football team loosing BAH - HUMBUG!!!! faf.


That'll be the Par's haha, to be honest i was para. we were going to get beat in the first match-up, but 1 each half ......... 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds like your all set to pull the trigger fella! so what you picked out for the maiden run in all these shiny new toys you've got to play with??


Alright Donny, ive still got a couple bit's n bob's to put it all together but getting there lo. Ive got one of you'r Cheesequake x A.K 48's still standing after losing the 3 seedling's to ???
I'm vegging my DOG to get a few off her, and going to do another Cherry Cheese x Liver's. The one ive got flushing looks like a Big cropper, smell's and grow's like a Liver's/Blue's cut with some Purple going on 
See wise, im going to pop another Qrazy Quake, Deep Purple Querkle, Casey Jone's, Psyco Killer x ( engineer's dream's or deep blue ) along with a couple of the H.C line. Thinking i'll do the Caseyband x Calizhar and either the C.B x Lem. Qleaner or the C.B x C4.
My mind's mixed with all these strain's, its going to be exciting to see them all come different, but decent size's ffs 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup cindy mate! hope your good!.........................owt crackin yet lad? lol


Aye,Aye Pukka. Going for some Cherry Cheese x Liver's Pic's today bro. Should get them up later mate. 

cindy
[video=youtube;6nKky_nBfh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nKky_nBfh8[/video]


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice line up Cinders. I think whatever you pick it'll all be tastey. Just get the right filter though eh! lol. Hope yer gid man. Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

aye thats going to be a cracking line up for crimbo shmokage lad. glad at least one of the CQ ak48's pulled through! must be the strong one eh haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 18, 2011)

hey cindrerella man, yah, yeh, yeah that line up sounds outta this world! very exotic. Are u creating a new strain by mixing the Psyco Killer wit Deep Blue? Psyco killer deep Blue.. hmmmmm it sounds like a very potent mix there. Its going to smell very nice.
Isnt there already a strain mix with psyco and engineers dream? its difficult to keep track. does anyone have access to the history of these strains in a document that can be accessed online? 
take it easy cinders.
Ambz


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice line up Cinders. I think whatever you pick it'll all be tastey. Just get the right filter though eh! lol. Hope yer gid man. Peace, DST


I'm sound Cheifta' ! Pulled a wire on my light and took all day sorting it  But for the first time ive got Plant's in Da Tent Yeeeeee Haaaaaa !!!! Just my DOG, and Liver's wi a cc x l clone and the Cheesequake x A.K 48 seedling, but it look's superb lol. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye thats going to be a cracking line up for crimbo shmokage lad. glad at least one of the CQ ak48's pulled through! must be the strong one eh haha


Aye the soldier haha, It should go for it now under the bigger light, now all i need is it to be a she  Going to be another champ i think bro.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey cindrerella man, yah, yeh, yeah that line up sounds outta this world! very exotic. Are u creating a new strain by mixing the Psyco Killer wit Deep Blue? Psyco killer deep Blue.. hmmmmm it sounds like a very potent mix there. Its going to smell very nice.
> Isnt there already a strain mix with psyco and engineers dream? its difficult to keep track. does anyone have access to the history of these strains in a document that can be accessed online?
> take it easy cinders.
> Ambz


Hey Doc. Thank's for the kind word's, The Psyco Killer crosses were a rougue pollen thingy i think lol. It was Senior West's Male Deep Blue or Engineer's Dreams Male that caught the Psyco Killer so were not totally sure on the Daddy but i still can't wait to find out.
A Club 600 strain Library is about due though, great idea to get all the info out there. There's allway's someone asking about what's in what. Especially with the clone only's that are in there but not really known. ( Liver's/Blues and Psycosis ). Hopefully they speak for themself with super fat bud's covered in eye popping ' Amber Trich's '

I took down the Cherry Cheese x Liver's lastnight, got a decent haul from her too  The Plant grew looking like a Liver's cut but less viney and stronger branching. I could'nt really smell much from her past the Liver's reek, But after about 9 1/2 week's its came with some added Purple, and another smell i cant suss. out yet. Look's Tasty, I'll have to take the camera and get a couple Pic's done. It doesnt look far from Purple Liver's ! What more do you want 

Peace 

cindy


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad to hear the tent is up and running chief. Lovely clear day over here, meeting a mate later on for a few swally's, can't believe I am already thinking about that at 8:30! Laters, D


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Glad to hear the tent is up and running chief. Lovely clear day over here, meeting a mate later on for a few swally's, can't believe I am already thinking about that at 8:30! Laters, D


Catch it while you can matey! Have a cold one for me, im restricted to in-house swally  Or " Don't come home in that state " Same difference lol.
Any chance you know the guy who made Sk. 1 so i can try crossing it. ffs, i know its tradition to ask a girl's father for permission to marry, but c'mon haha.


----------



## DST (Oct 19, 2011)

I think his name is G.O.D, lol. I thought we got calls at locals rates to the Big Man in Scotland.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 19, 2011)

haha, aye he's about somewhere so im told. I'll try 118


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2011)

hahah i'm dreading moving back in with the boss. she's already talking restrictions


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 19, 2011)

hahahahahah .. lollolololololololl..hehehehehehehehe
your a bad boy and she dont care..hahaahahahahahah, have a wicked sativa day with a sinking couch lock night.. 
a wonderful tune for you from .. thanks for the break down Cinders
sincerly yours
the Bride of chucky

[youtube]fmhoSUQdPiE[/youtube]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 21, 2011)

That's some funny shit Amb's lol. Kinda sound's like the song off Jerry Springer when they get them up to dance haha !

cinder's ( the GOOD boy  )


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 21, 2011)

By-The-Way Don Gin n Ton, if you can get that lass in you'r avatar to bend over like that on request youve got it sorted man! I'm quite sure you had her at a diff. angel last week !


----------



## DST (Oct 22, 2011)

may be you just didn't realise you were actually lying on the floor cabbaged from a DOG bifter.....so the angle looked different ken! lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 22, 2011)

DST said:


> may be you just didn't realise you were actually lying on the floor cabbaged from a DOG bifter.....so the angle looked different ken! lol.


Aye a ken lol, i find myself like that every now and then  
Talking DOG's, i'm going to grow mine out to a decent size for once, I re-potted her with my Liver's.Blue's cut into BIG homes to let them kick-on after being held back waiting to get back in me garden! Like they say, " a DOG's not just for Christmas, its for life ! "

Sorry bout the cc x l Pic's, ive got some bud here but Camera there lol. When i grew it out again and see what she put's out with a wee bitty training, im sure the Pic's will be worth the wait peep's.

So germed so far i got a couple Psyco Killer crosse's, ( E.Dream.s or Deep.Blues daddy ), a few of the H.C line in way of the CaseyBand x Calizhar and his C.B x Black Sour Bubble. Giong to pop a Casey Jones and pick out another Deep Purp. Querkle and find that sweet pheno. ( the male D.P.Q that spluffed the Bx2 and made the cheese suprise's must be something if the pheno i got is to go by ! ) 
And going to check out what reg's im popping are like for looking for a male stud. I think the C.J,Liver's or DOG would be a great addition of A1 Dank along with amazing taste if i can pick out a good male. Giong to use the old Cab. 

hope everyone's red eye'd

later's


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2011)

Bright eyed and bushy tailed here mate. A morin bifter will be coming soon. Enjoy the seaside today, hope the suns oot.

Peace, D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 24, 2011)

looks like a cracking selection fella! I'll be keeping toot  and no sadly i don't know the lass in the pic  i just have two pics.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 25, 2011)

So that's me just getting a min. to catch up on the forum. Been getting run-around from the Gas man for week's, and now i just got a message saying my new fan/filter is out of stock and going to have to wait a few more day's !

So, the seedling's through are 3 Psyco Killer crosses, 2 Calizahr x CaseyBand, 2 Black Sour Bubble x CaseyBand, 2 Casey Jone's ( A-cut ) and the Cheesequake x A.K 48 lone soldier, and got 2 Deep Purple Querkle soaking 
Ive got a Qrazy Quake that i'm doing a re-veg on rather than popping any other bean's as she was a beauty, and K.O smoke, along with the old Faithfull DOG Kush and Liver's/Blue's. I'm going to flip the seed's after a couple week's and get a crop in for Chrimbo coming, so after any males come out i should still be left with a decent crop and a nice selection.
Ive been holding back on popping my 5 year old O.G Kush seed's, Ive got plenty faith in them and also thinking of popping a new DOG.And going to pick a seed for the 12/12 Christmas Comp Del6666 got going, it was Dr. Ambz Trich that gave me the head's up, sound's like a fun comp. 

Great Having Extra Space 

Peace all

cinder's


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 26, 2011)

hows things opal..still producing them dank ass buds mate...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2011)

christ cowboy you could have been to college n done a gas course by now lol well not quite eh haha glad the QQ is sticking around man. 5 year old og kush pips?! where from?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2011)

alright.. so good news. the 12/12 from seed Rocks contest dosent have to be a 12/12 from seed.. it can be any plant but you need a 12/12 from seed rocks poster with your picture. The picture you take should be as creative, cool , interesting as you can get it.. like even taking a picture of yourself in a tigers cage smoking a fatty with the poster.. alright.. catch ya later cinders.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> hows things opal..still producing them dank ass buds mate...


Not atm Kev. Infact no untill a wee while, but as soon as they grow 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> christ cowboy you could have been to college n done a gas course by now lol well not quite eh haha glad the QQ is sticking around man. 5 year old og kush pips?! where from?


Bro the Q.Q will be around, that's joined the list of " Total wipeout " Weed. Ans especially since i didnt get to flowere her out myself and had to be kept small. It was one of the last i gave out to flower. I really wanted to let her go get that BIG Spear cola. Ive still got the lone soldier cheesequake A.K going, just this Gas Co. Fuckin about man! All the plumbing and wiring is done and im just waiting on them changing my meter. Untill they do, they ' have to ' but if they'r not out this week they'r no getting in for the next 9  Its my choice to get it changed so ............ 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> alright.. so good news. the 12/12 from seed Rocks contest dosent have to be a 12/12 from seed.. it can be any plant but you need a 12/12 from seed rocks poster with your picture. The picture you take should be as creative, cool , interesting as you can get it.. like even taking a picture of yourself in a tigers cage smoking a fatty with the poster.. alright.. catch ya later cinders.


High Doc. I popped 2 Casey Jones yest. one i'm going make a mum, and the other might be the one for the comp. I'm trying to work out what would be good for it and im thinking Donny's Qrazy Quake would be a goodie. The one he done was like a baseball bat 
Just going to do a couple snap's. Not much on show just now, all veging waiting on the grow off. I think its the most seed's ive ever popped at once so im being careful after the few that flopped on me, but all but 1 or 2 looking gooooood.

well back to bed zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So here's the Next run in the making......




You can just see the Cheesequake A.K 48 seedling sitting in beside my DOG keeping an eye on it 

P.S Don. The O'G's were from the Fairy Bro. You know that ! But im sure they were D.N.A's out a baggie a while back  Ive been holding them for about a fortnight lol.
Edit: They are Selfed from they seed's, and only about a year old. lol. " i'll give them as much a go as any bro "


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2011)

your girls look absoluetly beautiful and im keeping an eye on them too! how come your not in bed!!!
did you forget to change your sheets.... because the bed bugs are biting and wont leave you alone??lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> your girls look absoluetly beautiful and im keeping an eye on them too! how come your not in bed!!!
> did you forget to change your sheets.... because the bed bugs are biting and wont leave you alone??lol


Ive forgot the meaning of BED since the new arrival a couple month's back  He's stiil getting up for feed's through the night and im the resident baby feeder 
Ive just re-potted the dog and liver's, you can see the 2 with some yellowing leaves from being root bound in small pot's while i had to move around. But they'r strong ladies and will be in shape soon. ( smelly bitch's )


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 26, 2011)

alright dawg, you need to get your arse over to the 12/12 thread now moe foe.. im posting my drawing that will be up for a prize.. and i want your imput bIOtch!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 27, 2011)

howdy cowboy! new tents getting there eh. looking forward to seeing the AK48xcheesequake man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howdy cowboy! new tents getting there eh. looking forward to seeing the AK48xcheesequake man


well almost lol, i keen to see the AK48 x Cheesequake come mean too bro. I'm going to pop another with a Cheesequake x Qrazytrain. Got a couple new toy's and the garden centre yest. and potted up 2 Casey Jone's 
the tent is trying to be full in a couple moon, Been too long growing small, but the place im waiting on my fan/filter from is taking the piss man!

cinder's


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

im looking forward to poppin them aswell...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

You'll like the Q.Q's man, Great to grow, and got heavy k.o power in her !

So, after waiting all week, ive just had to change my order for a fan/filter, but this Ruck/Rhino combo should do good


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 28, 2011)

which hydro place u use mate u ever tried grotec mate there decent pal...


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 28, 2011)

Eyup pal nice to see the new comers are doin well!!...........hows tings anyhow mate?


----------



## DST (Oct 28, 2011)

well they always said learn your R's, Reading wRighting aRithmatic!!! Ruck and Rhino sound good to me geez.


Cindyguygrower said:


> You'll like the Q.Q's man, Great to grow, and got heavy k.o power in her !
> 
> So, after waiting all week, ive just had to change my order for a fan/filter, but this Ruck/Rhino combo should do good


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> which hydro place u use mate u ever tried grotec mate there decent pal...


 I had a few prob's with Basement Lightning lol, so ive been using Green's, the seem good enough, i talked with the guy earlier and got the order changed and sorted o.k


PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup pal nice to see the new comers are doin well!!...........hows tings anyhow mate?


 Sup PUKKA, all young one's atm, except the Faithfull DOG and Liver's, but watch this space  But all's good man! Hope you'r jamming dude !


DST said:


> well they always said learn your R's, Reading wRighting aRithmatic!!! Ruck and Rhino sound good to me geez.


Well the extra cash is worth it for the RnR's so ive been told. It was a Ruck fan i was already getting but a full kit deal that had a diff. Filter.For the extra few quid, i think this will work better.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 28, 2011)

oh i did not nothere was anew member to the fam 
good luck afta the sleep thing is ova in a few when he gets to food stages willsleep better 

then comes the best of times wit them an it stay good til teen time if this is yo first i dont know if not then you know of what i speak 
i see you getin yo operation back in order -takes time -
blessings on the young one 

ill be peepin in on you my broda


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

i'm well gutted basement shiting have been absolute shite with everyone but me. honest they've been good as gold with me, replaced shit. taken back used stock the lot. though i've probs spent about a grand with them in total


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> oh i did not nothere was anew member to the fam
> good luck afta the sleep thing is ova in a few when he gets to food stages willsleep better
> 
> then comes the best of times wit them an it stay good til teen time if this is yo first i dont know if not then you know of what i speak
> ...


Thanks Dwez. Its my 3rd . Got 2 teenager's too man. That's the wee one just getting past the 3 moon stage so he's settling a bit better. But i hear ya man lol.
The garden is bit-by-bit coming back together, i was doing some re-potting today and took 4 DOG snips from me mum  But, i'll pop over now n then to check you out dude !
1 Luv.

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i'm well gutted basement shiting have been absolute shite with everyone but me. honest they've been good as gold with me, replaced shit. taken back used stock the lot. though i've probs spent about a grand with them in total


They seemed strait-up to start, untill they made a mistake they preferred to skank me for rather than re-place the order, with a mouthfull of " Go to the Police ". But ive got the order with these guy's sorted and its shipped 
Going to be fun putting it together lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 28, 2011)

the young lad's sound the old guy with the west country accent is a right one by all accounts at least your almost sorted. what did you decide on fan wise?


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 29, 2011)

if ever want decent place cheap and great stuff use grotec mate there decent pal..i use em getallmy stuff from there andnext day delivery gauranteed if order before 2pm/..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 29, 2011)

i just got one boy engineering school grad this past june 
an july to air force a second liutenent learning to be a pilot in texas 
he makes me proud and reminds me im getin old


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the young lad's sound the old guy with the west country accent is a right one by all accounts at least your almost sorted. what did you decide on fan wise?


So, got my order yest. I went for the Ruck/Rhino and got a couple Airpot's threw in. The pot's dont seen as stealthy as i expected, and the holes are alot bigger than i thought. I can see the feeding problem's already.
My lekky Pal is coming to see me after his graft to give me a hand to fix it all up. Never got any bracket's or nothing to mount the fan or filter, so im giong to have to work out what goes best where ! And need him to re-wire the light i pulled the wire out so i can flip my tent allready!!!! 
Hopefully the extra couple quid is worth it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 31, 2011)

So almost all my seeds are done, iv'e got 2 Casey Band x B.S.B ( black,sour,bubble ), 2 Casey Band x Calizhar, 3 Psyco Killer crosses, 2 Casey Jones, 1 Cheesequake A.K48, and put 2 Qrazy Quake with a Casey x Psyco killer and a Bubble Cheese in to germ yest. After i remove the males, there should still be enough for a good bag, along with my DOG, Liver's and Cherry Cheese x Livers that are BIGGER 
I too some DOG and Liver's snip's and soon as i get the 250 wired tonight the tent will be getting flipped.
P.S Got my last Q.Q sitting re-vegging in the corner too 

Pic's coming later troop's

cinder's


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

sounds like a great lineup...


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

Rember to put yer wellies on when wiring things Cinders! Good luck.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Rember to put yer wellies on when wiring things Cinders! Good luck.


HaHa, like i said i'm leaving that to the expert. I'm just trying to workout what way to rig it up, well best way. 

But aye Kev, should be interesting to see them all perform differently, and who win's the race to the end


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

yea it gunna be interesting lol..mine go into tent and 600 watt for veg boring waiting hate it lol..but this is were the growth really gets goin lol...its been topped right through middle and i topped one of the new branches yesterday..trying to make 12 then topp them to 24 or more then fimm then then supercropp and then into flower 2400 watt if i can sort it proper..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 1, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> yea it gunna be interesting lol..mine go into tent and 600 watt for veg boring waiting hate it lol..but this is were the growth really gets goin lol...its been topped right through middle and i topped one of the new branches yesterday..trying to make 12 then topp them to 24 or more then fimm then then supercropp and then into flower 2400 watt if i can sort it proper..


 Sound's like a bush in the making bro. Can't wait to see this one. I'm sure it will be worth the wait for you


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

it better be lol...want 12kg hahahaha i wish...


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

dry lol .....


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2011)

We all have our dreams. 

Why all the topping and fimming, Kev. Would LST not provide the same amount of flower sites with less being removed from the plant? Just a thought.


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 1, 2011)

we do lol..wish u cud pull that from a plant would be very nice lol and lst might cum in a few weeks...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2011)

hahah only 12k eh. 

just dropping in cinders man. what's the crack fella? owt happening? those bods from the cuntcil done yet?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah only 12k eh.
> 
> just dropping in cinders man. what's the crack fella? owt happening? those bods from the cuntcil done yet?


Haha, aye ive been busy. Its been the lad's b/day, and been doing a bit decor in the house. " should have just left the door open and got the council guffy's to do it "
But just when i get my order sorted for the fan/filter, they have sent out another completer kit as if they hav'nt cancelled the original one when i changed it, and now the item has came in-stock its been put together sent. ! I only noticed the e-mail from the delivery company a couple hours before it arrived, so got to get it all sorted out today. Funny thing is, its not on my Acc. ????

Anyway, i need to get some Pic's to do an update. Ive flipped the tent with a nice size DOG, a Liver's and a Cherry Cheese x Liver's. And seedling's ive got a bunch going  
2 Black Sour Bubble x CaseyBand's
2 Calizhar x Caseyband
2 Lemon Qleaner x CaseyBand
2 Psyco Killer crossed with Engineers Dream's or Deep Blue's ( find out soon )
2 of the Casey/ Psyco's i done
2 Case jones ( A-Cut )
1 Cheesequake x A.K 48 ( the lone ranger ) And my Cheesequake x Qrazytrain has a handfull of new re-vegged shoot's that will be getting snipped soooonnishhhh.
I know, you'r thinking " what size tent did you get " But They will all fit in a treat. I'm germing still lol.
Been a nightmare month, but after the un-expected lekky meter reader yest. i think its good to say its all go now !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice choices fella! Look forward to the snaps fella. Surprise eleccy reads are never good eh. I tell yem it's not a good time n phone them in. Even when they they have to do a read. Fuck em.

Laters cowboy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 8, 2011)

wow cinders what a crazy month for you with the gas man and then the lekky meter reading. what a nightmare.
but you have seemed to come through with the great cinders positiveness that i always appreciate from you!
i got it yesterdaY! thank you ...sent you a nice message as well. i will tell ya mate, it was real real real close from never getting to me!!!
looking foward to some pictures of your new tent... Best of luck with the new set up. take it easy,,, AMbZ


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

We beat the Family for you lot the other week. At least I can say that. lol. Hows tricks lad?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Nice choices fella! Look forward to the snaps fella. Surprise eleccy reads are never good eh. I tell yem it's not a good time n phone them in. Even when they they have to do a read. Fuck em.
> 
> 
> Laters cowboy


 Funny you should say that, i was saying as of last week the " lock-down " was on untill i see the damage from this new set-up after the filter was hooked up, but look's like its doing its job o.k. I did bolt round the block and popped in to check out the smell test myself and it was sound.
Catch you soon Don, 


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> wow cinders what a crazy month for you with the gas man and then the lekky meter reading. what a nightmare.
> but you have seemed to come through with the great cinders positiveness that i always appreciate from you!
> i got it yesterdaY! thank you ...sent you a nice message as well. i will tell ya mate, it was real real real close from never getting to me!!!
> looking foward to some pictures of your new tent... Best of luck with the new set up. take it easy,,, AMbZ


HaHa, im still laughing at the message and how it all went about ! Like you said " true cinder's style " Sooo Glad they got there in one piece then lol. It should have got there sooner so it mabe explains the delay a wee bit haha, Hope they work out for you, it was allready out my hand's when you mentioned the " Bubble Cheese " or i would have popped it in.



DST said:


> We beat the Family for you lot the other week. At least I can say that. lol. Hows tricks lad?


No bad mate, a bit heed bursting of late trying to get settled for Christmas. " It might be the lack of T.H.C " in the crap im spending a fortune on. I was hoping to get a chance to get on-line again yesterday, but..........Kid's. I didnt even remember to take the Camera for some Pic's, but i'll get on them today, and if i can sort out this nippy second order i might catch you sometime this year!
Apart from that, im sound Pal.    

cinder's


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 9, 2011)

new update on my sig mate take a look pal...one of em depending on setting will work for ya...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 9, 2011)

So guess who forgot to take the camera today ! ffs, alway's something lol.
Anyway all's looking o.k The most seedling's ive had going at any one time but i'm sure i'll get them all through to the end. ( fe-males of course ) The new set-up seem's to be working good, i also potted up a couple doggie and liver's snips and got one of the Airpot's going. I got a few nice Nug's off my Q.Q that i'm re-vegging as there's plenty new shoots coming from other sites, so its went super dark (purp) and stinky, can't wait on it drying out. I'll be taking down the last Plant from the temp. garden this week. a BX2 Exo Cheese x D.P.Q and i'll get a couple snap's before i chop her. I think she'll go for a re-veg job too 

Got to let the boss on comp so i'll be back later lol
Peace

cindy


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

did the gas man steal the camera?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 9, 2011)

There she is 
Na', i'm staying at the Lass's while the work was getting done at my own flat. Sound's weird i know, were moving again soon to a bigger place for us all.
So how's the Doc. ? I'm just about to retire to the nest. Been another long day, but allway's are when up at 5-6 a.m lol. Ach well, on with the show eh!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 9, 2011)

im in desperate need of medication but cooped up in a cell for 3 more painful hours. fuckin torture!! 
get a nice deep sleep tonite. your going to need all the energy you have to remeber to BRING THE FUCKIN CAMERA!!!!!!!! lmao.
sweet dreams
amberzootski


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 9, 2011)

Ha Ha, I'll mind.
Cheer's Doc. I'll prob catch you just as i get up lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

So i'm going to get this update done on my new set-up, and next batch of seed's ive selected out the 1 or 2 ive been gifted over the last year or so.
Im just getting geared up with a Dobbie from the Qrazy Quake i done a few week's back. I'm re-vegging it as its deffo on the list of my seed keeper's keeper's ( Dog Kush, Casey Jones and a killer BX2 x D.P.Q that i'll get a couple shots of later ) for its sheer beauty, along with the High T.H.C- K.O Power and its going to fit great in the tent with the long spear cola. I hold these tight like my Liver's cut and hope to for long time!
Its now got some nice new shoots that will be ready to snip soon and i'll grow the rest out a second time and see what she give's. Its a couple of the small nug's i left on for the re-veg that ive now took and they look super TIDY 


So, ive got the Camera lol, and i'll be back with the veg. pRon

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

whey hey the wait is over  looks nice n frosty fella! man you'll be well sick of moving come the new year eh? how many times will that make? 3

how you like that QQ? i've been loving it. makes me quite giggley


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

Huray!!! i was gunna get you some string for that camera mate to go round ya neck lol joke! 
Reveg nugs look frosty as fook bro, full plants gotta be shit hot!!!
Take it easy bro!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

Eye Up the Update's here haha
Aye the Q.Q is wicked Don. " El-Reeko " And its going to be a nice fit in a SOG 

They sure are frosty Pukka, the Plant was a cracker. It will be good to see it return!

So starting with Veg shot's


Here we got my Liver's mum, Prop full of clones, a couple dog and Liver's snips and seed's, 2 Casey Jones, 2 Lemon Qleaner x CaseyBand's, 2 Psyco Killer x Casey Jones that i crossed while playing about at start of the year, And another couple germing 

In Da Tent
Top DOG

Liver's

Cheesequake x A.K 48 ( lone ranger )
 looking hungry !
And there's 2 CaseyBand x Calizhar, 2 Caseyband x B.S.B and 2 Psyco Killer suprise's in the back waiting to get re-potted and sexed-up!
This is the QrazyQuake im re-vegging,with a few nice new shoot's 


So its on! Hopefully see some BIG changes happening soooooooooon!

cinder's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

very nice Cinders.. i like that El-Reeko! that would be an AWESOME name for one of you strains. haha, i thought i was the only one who hung their fan upside down like that.. mine is on a chain for easy level changing..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very nice Cinders.. i like that El-Reeko! that would be an AWESOME name for one of you strains. haha, i thought i was the only one who hung their fan upside down like that.. mine is on a chain for easy level changing..


Thanks Ambz, El-Reeko would fit nice too, I had half a spliff with me today and stunk a bar out from my inside pocket! I had to give the chef the remainder to keep him sweet! That fan make a bloody racket when standing but if i turn it up its sooo quiet ??? it swings a bit on the shoe string which is kool to spread the flow lol.

p.s did you spot the seedling in the Halloween cup ? I was going to do my 12/12 rock's plant in it and thought the cup fitted nice at the time haha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 10, 2011)

awe what a cute halloween cup. shes going to be a winner, i just no it! so for the contest.. relax.. you can do it... 
i will keep reminding you, dont worry , cinders. You have over a month to get some crazy fun or sublime..photos in..
all you need is your "12/12 from seed rocks poster" and whatever surroundings with it..

your new set up is so fuckin awesome man.. and the lineup is banging.. i have a feeling this is going to be your biggest best grow ever!!!
take it easy
Ambz


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 10, 2011)

All be lookin mighty fine geeza, gunna be interestin come a few weeks lad!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

cheers guy's, ive still to get my lighting sorted ( hense the boxes lol ) but pulling my sock's up as D.S.T would say !!!!! 

p.s its a Casey Jones in the cup lol, it was a couple weeks back when the spook's were out, and i obviously ran out of pot's! But aye, she'll come good soon enough Ambersinzski


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 11, 2011)

So the mission today is re-potting, re-potting and re-potting! Then ive got half a dozen clones to Pot-up, fix my lighting and i'll be another day closer to getting this the way i want.
Its great having the extra space, and with the new fan/filter doing their job well, its making life easier. The old Cab. done wonder's, but it was a pain in the arse to keep the Temp. down and almost impossible to get round thing's without doing some kind of damage. 
I think over this grow i'll prob. learn a bit more, and will know what's the jack a norey with the Bud Box. ( to scrog or not to scrog ) I Think i like the diff. Strains going at once too much to fill my whole space with one Plant, But Las had a great way with his mini scrog's and now he's out to play again that might be how its done 

Im talking rubbish now, i must be more tired than i first thought !

Later's


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 11, 2011)

dont worry about tirednes get a zoot on the go to straten u out..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

yeeehaaaw! nice work from the jam tart kid! all looking ship shape fella.

SOG is less work than SCROG but scrog is more efficient use of the light i think man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 11, 2011)

Cheer's fella., your advice has allway's got me through man! Did you see the revegging Q.Q ? coming good na sweat haha

So here's a DOG Nug i got as some kick-back from a mate! Chokin to get this tokin 


Early night tonight


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 11, 2011)

nice nug mate..just got sum real nice kief and buds and honey oiled papers from canada this mornin with a load of chocolate bars im looking forward to tonite,...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

ahhahaha chokin to get this tokin' thats funny... have a relaxing weekend cinders mate.. that bud looks awefully tasty..woof woof
hope your football bets pay off.


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

nice kickback, a least it wasnnae a kick in the baws eh....or was it? lol.


Cindyguygrower said:


> Cheer's fella., your advice has allway's got me through man! Did you see the revegging Q.Q ? coming good na sweat haha
> 
> So here's a DOG Nug i got as some kick-back from a mate! Chokin to get this tokin
> [IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1882700-dsc02916-dog-nug.JPG[/IMG]
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2011)

hahah my advice?!?! pass the salt  

nice dog nug man. have a good weekend fella!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 13, 2011)

DST said:


> nice kickback, a least it wasnnae a kick in the baws eh....or was it? lol.


Aye it was man! Cinder's wont be around much  
I'll pop in now n then to see what's happening, but having to take some time out AGAIN !!!!!

Peace and Later's all 

Cinder's


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 13, 2011)

Have i missed somethin whats happnin bro you off??
Hope your all sound mate!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 14, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye it was man! Cinder's wont be around much
> I'll pop in now n then to see what's happening, but having to take some time out AGAIN !!!!!
> 
> Peace and Later's all
> ...


Take Care Cinders mate. I will miss you. I hate those motherfukin pig asshole shit fuck face bitch losers that fucked everything up. I hope they fry in hell.
Peace
Amber


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 14, 2011)

thats shit news mate hope all ok mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 14, 2011)

Cheer's guy's, it was closer than i care to get near at one point, but i was out at the time in another house, and managed to convince them that i had no other Addy. But ive had to pull everything done to be safe as i think it will come back to me this week at some point about my house. But all's sound as of now, and i just need to figure out how to get past this, and when im going to get the chance to do owt again! Fuckin nightmare! 
Lesson for today, dont smoke DOG before midnight !!!!!!!

Later's


----------



## kevin murphy (Nov 14, 2011)

nice lesson lol...hope u back growing soon mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2011)

no dog before 12 bells eh lmao gald your safe cinders lad. coulda been a fuck load worse mate.


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2011)

As soon as my dogs up and yapping i shall be waking and baking on it lol. Its the casey im looking forward to. Stay safe Cinders mate.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad you didn't get pinched, 
One thing about this game, you never know how jailbait someone else is.
keep yer nebber clean lad.
Peace, D



Cindyguygrower said:


> Cheer's guy's, it was closer than i care to get near at one point, but i was out at the time in another house, and managed to convince them that i had no other Addy. But ive had to pull everything done to be safe as i think it will come back to me this week at some point about my house. But all's sound as of now, and i just need to figure out how to get past this, and when im going to get the chance to do owt again! Fuckin nightmare!
> Lesson for today, dont smoke DOG before midnight !!!!!!!
> 
> Later's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 15, 2011)

keep your nebber clean!!!!!!!! bahahahah
whats a nebber? hahahah


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Nov 15, 2011)

Keep ya chin up lad, should be sound!
good luck mate!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no dog before 12 bells eh lmao gald your safe cinders lad. coulda been a fuck load worse mate.


For sure mate, im still raging over it all. I can see the point if its was my other neighbor's haha 



mr west said:


> As soon as my dogs up and yapping i shall be waking and baking on it lol. Its the casey im looking forward to. Stay safe Cinders mate.


Dont wind me up anymore man, i had two casey's just at seedling  Enjoy though man!



DST said:


> Glad you didn't get pinched,
> One thing about this game, you never know how jailbait someone else is.
> keep yer nebber clean lad.
> Peace, D


Aye well nout else for it D. Mind get some credit for your phone mucker lol.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> keep your nebber clean!!!!!!!! bahahahah
> whats a nebber? hahahah


Hey Amberzinski, my ' nebber ' clean lol. ( nose ) But its my nature or something that pull's me back, the tent will be up next week lol 



PUKKA BUD said:


> Keep ya chin up lad, should be sound!
> good luck mate!


Cheer's Pukka, hope so man! Its going to start hitting home over the next week or two, but i might have a plan !!!!! 


Thank's for the good vibe's folk's, Update next week lol


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2011)

Morgen Cinders, I got plenty credit on me phone it's an account that gives me 1000 minutes anywhere in the world. Quite a reasonable deal I thought. Anyway, good to hear from you and next time keep your phone charged up, lol. Peace, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

HaHa, aye will do man! Hope all's well today, chin up gadgie !


----------



## DST (Nov 16, 2011)

Cheers mate, all will be good.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

my inbox is empty now cinders mate, had a load to clear out lol, sorted now tho.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

yo yo cinders mate. what fantastic news. my crystal ball never fails me. 



DST said:


> Morgen Cinders, I got plenty credit on me phone it's an account that gives me 1000 minutes anywhere in the world. Quite a reasonable deal I thought. Anyway, good to hear from you and next time keep your phone charged up, lol. Peace, DST


thats sweet, you can always call me too! but if you make it your one phone call..lol.. well hahahah it might take a while for some assistance.


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

Knowing women itll prolly be engaged and cut straiight to answer machine lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

oh yeah, what chu talkin bout punk? i know more men in my life that talk more shit than most women i know. cant get them to shut the fuc up . lol
cinders man you can count on me.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 16, 2011)

Lmao^^^^^ doc you are sooo funny!!! Hahahahahaha


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

Funny peculiar


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh yeah, what chu talkin bout punk? i know more men in my life that talk more shit than most women i know. cant get them to shut the fuc up . lol
> cinders man you can count on me.


Sure Doctor Funk, i'll mail you for a blether, should be good for a giggle


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

So, i lost a badg of Psyco Killer x Casy jones and P.K x Deep Purp Querkle 
They were both cracking plant's and just another 2 P.K x C.J at seedling's there that had to be pulled also  They were was'nt many seed's due to a rogue pollen thingy but check the offspring !!!

Psyco x Casey


Psyco x D.P.Q


Both i done small as you can see ( testing ), but both were DANKKKKKK ! Fuckin Bizzies !

Side by side


Ach well, another day eh! I haerd there's plenty strain's out there lol, just bring on mu DOG, Liver's n Casey Jones back haha












Ach Well, another day eh! Plenty strains kicking around i heard


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice pshyco and Casey.. Looks dank.. How many beans were tested?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice pshyco and Casey.. Looks dank.. How many beans were tested?


I grew out these 2, and just popped another 2 before last week's b/s. I lost the P.K X Casey's and the P.K x Livr's that were in my roll box! I might have 1 or 2 lying around i think though, and a couple mate's kept the couple they found in bud before i knew they were caught with the male! So im hoping i can salvage them, rhis was the first time ive had thee chance since growing the first one's to try them again with all the moving and starting n stopping lark.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 18, 2011)

lookin good a little on the stingy side -is that normal


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2011)

hehe, your nose darling. One must try and keep it clean at all times, then one will not run into trouble with the establishment. They ultimately have your best interests at heart, you know, the whole community and all that what.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> keep your nebber clean!!!!!!!! bahahahah
> whats a nebber? hahahah


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 18, 2011)

DST said:


> hehe, your nose darling. One must try and keep it clean at all times, then one will not run into trouble with the establishment. They ultimately have your best interests at heart, you know, the whole community and all that what.


show me the ways master . its good to know my leader has a good sniffer. can i clone your nose. i wanna clone your nose.

[youtube]2ffgkRmXeKw[/youtube]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 18, 2011)

Can i clone your nose haha, i just woke up from a session on the sause yesterday, its like 4-5 a.m, im on the couch so that's no looking good ! And sure as shit, Amber has got the craziness going already lol.

So here's what's up! 1 DOG, 2 Livers, 1 cherrycheese x livers and my lone ranger cheesequake x A.K. I should have a couple pic's to put up over weekend. The support ring thingymabob on the dog is doing its job. I MUST SEE THIS THROUGH ! No 2 way's man, its a beast 

Hope everyone's having a blazing weekend


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2011)

Glad the holiday kennels are doing their job Cinders. Have a gid yin mucker. DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

So im off to check on the situ. tonight. Had to get a new timer to make sure all's well 
Going to take the cam. So i'll catch a couple shot's of whats growing on or what's growing wrong ! Not seen them for a week or more ! But by the sound of thing's my big DOG is looking mean! 
I'm trying to find a BHO tube to extract some decent thc out this bag of trim ive got lying. Im smoking this pollen, ( council swag ) and its just no hitting the spot. As in " up half the night at slightest noise or weirdest dream  lol. 
I remember Donny posted a Pic. of a handy looking one, But cant find any for sale. My mate made one up a couple years ago that worked a treat so i'll see if he's still holding it.
Oh, and it was nothing more than the cow up-stair's that brought the rain the other week there ! I'm almost tempted to get everything hooked back up. Its killing me !

Anyway, hope to have a couple snap's of some healthy Plant's later guy's.

later's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

So Here we Go ! All's looking fine, just doing there stretch and all looking happy 

Here's my Tent as it is now. Top DOG in between 2 Liver's
 
DOG's Going to be a BEAST 

And here's my Cheesequake x A.K 48 ( the lone ranger Don )

just started to show sex, but ive had her around for a wee while keeping her small. Cant wait to stick her in an Air Pot and let her GO !!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

looking bang tidy cinders. shes going to be a vicious doggie foe sure mate.i like your circular wire scrog screen. im going to do the same with those next 12/12 grow.. 
im itchin to grow my last cherrycheese livers. one of my fav strains for sure. i have like 2 or 3 reg beens on her. hoping for the best.
Take Care cinders. lookin fowared to some airpot porn.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

Cheer's Ambz, and hope your girl's are getting greener! I've got a cherry cheese x liver's in there too, it's not too big. I was intending on growing it out a bit and take some more clones untill all the hassle the other week. I didnt get the chance to grow it out myself first time round,( with moving around ect.. ) But its got potential to hold some heavy fruit's that carry a good cheese/liver's taste and with a purple tint to boot, so im deff going to keep a snip.
" as soon as i suss a new veg. plan  "

p.s the round screen/support thingy's work a charm ! I saw them at the local garden centre for a couple quid so i thought i'd get one and see how it work's out. Apart from the support, its letting the branch's open out a bit and the light shine through, going to grab another couple i think !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 22, 2011)

hey cinders mate. i was just able to get some pictures of the girls. Hittin a heavy vape balloon. too thick but fuck it. cherry cheese livers buzz comin on as i upload some sweet budpron . it comin on strong. the toxic shit is easing its way out of the leaves and the waterfarmville tent has FINALLY come to life. a nute change was the key man. i got it figured out dude!!!i think i the storm i was sailing might be passing by now. Both tents had some bad energy for a while. i hope it dont come back. i will now thouroughly enjoy the healthy turn i they have taken. 
i will be harvesting in the next few weeks!!!! so fast i can not believe it. I will be able to start germing some killer psycotic beens from JASON the masked chain saw serial kiiler from the UK!lol watch out ha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 23, 2011)

Sound's good Ambz, chuffed for ya !
Ive still got my Psyco Killer x seedling's with my 2 Casey's, and wont be putting any of them to flower for a few more week's yet. We might get to grow them together after all 
Im going to give these O.G's i got recently a go. Ive been holding off till a better time, but " what am i going to do " ? Got to sort a veg area out again, but should'nt take long 
I'm Still thinking of getting a bag of soil and do half n half with some in coco. Twice ive thought the Liver's/Blues was tastier in soil,And the DOG Kush like's it, so want to see how its works with other's. 

keep it green n mean


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

howdy Tonto! aye that dog's going to be a brute for sure. looks dark and ready to go man. i loved doing it scrog but there's something about seeing one or two massive fat colas. 

you tempted to get the grow back on at yours then chief? be a bumper crop if you get me


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

AK47 from Serious Seeds one an Indica prize, or was it hybrid, lol. I think the AK47 has wona prize in every category.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howdy Tonto! aye that dog's going to be a brute for sure. looks dark and ready to go man. i loved doing it scrog but there's something about seeing one or two massive fat colas.
> 
> you tempted to get the grow back on at yours then chief? be a bumper crop if you get me


aYE, The Dog's going to be nasy for-sure! I'm going to chop a couple more smaller branches from below, but the way it grew fitted perfect aroung the screen/support. If i had the time i would have liked to have set thing's up diff. But i'll just be glad to see this run come ready!
But as for moving back, its already in the work's come dark o'clock Cowboy ! Yeeeee Haaaaa !



DST said:


> AK47 from Serious Seeds one an Indica prize, or was it hybrid, lol. I think the AK47 has wona prize in every category.


Alrighty D'ster, I alway's thought the AK 47 was a good strain, like 10 year's ago! I remember buying a few of the 48 bean's when Nirvana Brought it out but never grew them and where they are ?????? But Ive got to say ive got HIGH hope's wi this wee beauty! 

Hope you's have a good weekend lad's


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

I do like Coco, but I do like mixing it with my own compost. Makes for tastier buds imo.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 25, 2011)

DST said:


> I do like Coco, but I do like mixing it with my own compost. Makes for tastier buds imo.


Aye well i dont know about your mix lol, but i think i'll see what i can get these plant's to do in good old soil.

So, im going to get this cycle done, ive got my precious clone's ( My Dog pheno, Liver's cut and the Qrazy Quake ) and got a couple Psyco Killer crosses ( either Engineer's Dream's or Deep Blue Daddy ) in seedling waiting to get a chance to do their THANG !
Going to pop these old O.G Kush seed's too and get myself back to doing a prepep. with-out all the b/s.
I'm hoping to have some Lem. Haze to do a BIG crop on for, well let's say the interest 

Peace all

cinder's out ( been in Battle-cruiser all afternoon Shhhhhhhhhh )


----------



## mr west (Nov 25, 2011)

the potential farthers of the pk surprise are enginners dream and deep psycho not deep blues. Did ya get ya kettle sorted?


----------



## DST (Nov 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> cinder's out ( been in Battle-cruiser all afternoon Shhhhhhhhhh )


Aaah, that explains that drunken email, lol. Glad you got out for a wee swally son!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Aaah, that explains that drunken email, lol. Glad you got out for a wee swally son!


 So What, was the reply a wind up! Hope So Bro. I just caught the reply and FUCK !


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

Nah, the reply wasnnae a wind up. Got visited at the Cup by the bizzoids and was releaved of some product.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2011)

alreet cinders lad! glad your back on home turf eh  

i'm still trying to get this right in my head. the rozzers turn up. there's thousands of pot heads smoking away happily and then what? do they just start turning out pockets? you get a ticket D or owt on your record? or was it just a taxing by the plod. 

stay safe moving trees in the dark cinders man.


----------



## DST (Nov 27, 2011)

Even though the company is not mine, I had to sign for the Tax document they gave, which was just saying that you need to keep proper administration, keep records of employees, pay vat, etc, etc...

I also had to sign a bit of paper allowing the police to search me and my personal possessions, these are standard in the hit's. No ticket received, just a lightening of the pockets.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet cinders lad! glad your back on home turf eh
> 
> i'm still trying to get this right in my head. the rozzers turn up. there's thousands of pot heads smoking away happily and then what? do they just start turning out pockets? you get a ticket D or owt on your record? or was it just a taxing by the plod.
> 
> stay safe moving trees in the dark cinders man.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> the potential farthers of the pk surprise are enginners dream and deep psycho not deep blues. Did ya get ya kettle sorted?


 HaHa, aye we had to nash down road to get the on from mine! But Deep Psyco you say, ither or would fit fine imo  You think you couls spot the daddy ?


DST said:


> Aaah, that explains that drunken email, lol. Glad you got out for a wee swally son!





Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet cinders lad! glad your back on home turf eh
> 
> 
> i'm still trying to get this right in my head. the rozzers turn up. there's thousands of pot heads smoking away happily and then what? do they just start turning out pockets? you get a ticket D or owt on your record? or was it just a taxing by the plod.
> ...


 Cheers bro. It'll make a diff. that's for-sure ! Im sitting twiddling my thumb's lol, last night was a rite off wi the bevvy on da Bar Lunch ( an excuse ), so tonight's the exile, but not too far a move and i'll get them in one box. ( top's poking oot right enough, but thank's man. ) 


DST said:


> Even though the company is not mine, I had to sign for the Tax document they gave, which was just saying that you need to keep proper administration, keep records of employees, pay vat, etc, etc...
> 
> I also had to sign a bit of paper allowing the police to search me and my personal possessions, these are standard in the hit's. No ticket received, just a lightening of the pockets.


 So was it the Exo they wer really after Eh! mmmmmmm ???? Na' that's sound's like a Piss take, but not as bad as i first thought. I heard Breeders Boutique got a good shout out before the drama cheifta ! 
Ive got to make next year's! Just the description of what grow's on sound's awsome! E.M sound's like he had a blast 
Fookin Beg-izzies eh chav. Na' getting away fi them. lmao

later Troop's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 27, 2011)

So, got a couple new seed's to start the search for something BIG but still Dank and tasty.


That Fairy sure does some air mile's eh! 
Snow White ans Church

And some Poor Crushed Lemons 

1 survivor to do all the work but i'll be giving it the best chance !


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2011)

id have a bit of rouble tbh spotting the difrence, both are likely to be dripping wit trichs lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> id have a bit of rouble tbh spotting the difrence, both are likely to be dripping wit trichs lol.


I thought as much  As ive said, the Cheese suprise's were cracker's, still got a couple beans i'd love to get the chance to pop, but hopefully when im back at the farm i'll be able to get crack the bow out, and pop some of the older seed's while they still germ o.k.
What's the usual time limit limit on keeping beans ? I'd love to keep some like the DOG's, CJ A-Cut seed's and a bunch more offcourse


----------



## mr west (Nov 27, 2011)

All depends on the conditions they are kept in. Ive got beens 4 year old in my draw, dunno if they will germ tho.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> All depends on the conditions they are kept in. Ive got beens 4 year old in my draw, dunno if they will germ tho.


I'm not sure how old some of the bean's ive grew before were for lot's of reason's, but some must have been a couple year anayway!
Just been watching MOTD 2, did'nt know bout Gary Speed ! Shit man !!!! Was a good servent for the Toon, DGT Will be grieving !

On a better note, That's me got my Girl's back at their own home again ! They all look good, will be better now i can get in to tweek this n that. I can see a Liver's needs supporting atleast ! lol
Some graft taking that tent with fan's n filter up n down, and to take it all apart and move it around, Fek me im knacked ! Going to get it all together and do my potting tomorow.
Hopefully i'll have some bud's to show for all the arsing about soon !


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

I reckon seeds should last pretty much forever as long as they are kept ok. I have just popped several seeds that are at least 4-5 years old..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 29, 2011)

DST said:


> I reckon seeds should last pretty much forever as long as they are kept ok. I have just popped several seeds that are at least 4-5 years old..


 We'll find out in next day or so, its a pain in the arse after doing all my seed popping a few week's back, but tbh im liking the way thing's are set-up now. All's looking good and i even managed to wire my old 400 up myself  " Canny beat Extra Light "
But that would be something, to crack out some bean's in a few year's and get them going again. I wonder what strain's will be around in the next 5 stretch ? Im not into the law changing ( as it will ) and we get threw back into the 80's for seed stock, i think too many has crossed the water now anyway and then been crossed again lol.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 1, 2011)

howz tricks cyber cynders? howz the new set-up going? 
well things are going really well for me. The cheese and bubblebomb are the absolute business mate. Me buds are really swelling like really really buldging like ive never seen before. i can hardly contain myself when i Unzip the tent. They boing boing right into me and man they reeeeeeekkkk, especially that cheeze, its smells so soo good. 
im looking forward to smoking each one and getting brainwashed by them. 
later on cybercynders. have a good un. 
[youtube]oodUCDuEwnc[/youtube]


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2011)

Have a crunchy Friday Cinders!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2011)

cant gan wrong with an extra 400w lad, good drills! hows life back on the ranch all settled again?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 2, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> howz tricks cyber cynders? howz the new set-up going?
> well things are going really well for me. The cheese and bubblebomb are the absolute business mate. Me buds are really swelling like really really buldging like ive never seen before. i can hardly contain myself when i Unzip the tent. They boing boing right into me and man they reeeeeeekkkk, especially that cheeze, its smells so soo good.
> im looking forward to smoking each one and getting brainwashed by them.
> later on cybercynders. have a good un.
> [youtube]oodUCDuEwnc[/youtube]


I'll have to pop over for a peek. But glad you'r sounding soooooo happy with them after the feeding prob's at the start. I'm hyped for ya Ambz. 



DST said:


> Have a crunchy Friday Cinders!!!!


 Cheer's D'ster, was in the ' Battle-cruiser ' thisaft. so just woke up! Look's like a long night ! 
P.S The O.G's popped fine Bro.  Back, on the Man Hunt !!!! 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> cant gan wrong with an extra 400w lad, good drills! hows life back on the ranch all settled again?


Sure can't Partner, they look better for it already lol, but aye, all's coming back together again! Prob. set-up better than before !
I'll Get some snap's up over week-end, i'm chuffed with these O.G bean's germing good. The Cheesequake x A.K is looking good in her Airpot. What's the chances i pick one from each pkt ( Q.Q and Cheesequake 48 ) And both come female! ( Prob 50/50 or so lol )

Have a good one guy's!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 6, 2011)

So One snap and the batteries went ! Dont you just hate it when the last person to use something doesnt re-place it for the next person!
Anyway, here's a peek some new seedling's and a couple clones.


2 Casey Jones, 2 O.G Kush, a couple snips and 2 Bubble Cheese wi a salvaged Psyco Killer x Casey Jones waiting to pop their heed's oot 

I was wanting to get a couple shot's in the tent done. Especially my DOG, its looking meaner each day ! I'll get them done soon as 

Peace


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Cinders, little bit of time needed and the veg area will be gold. you been dealing with bugs lad? Been having a right old giraffe meself with critters, grrr.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi Cinders, little bit of time needed and the veg area will be gold. you been dealing with bugs lad? Been having a right old giraffe meself with critters, grrr.


Let's hope bro ! Ive germed another HeadBand too, give it another go and see if i can find a good mum.It poked through yest 
Bug's ! I'm glad you said. Ive noticed a few gnat's latley but my main concern is these tiny little thing's that crawl over the leaf's. Like tiny worm type bug's, not sure what damage they'r doing. Not alot to the Bigger plant's in flores that i can see, but they worry me about what they could do to the young one's that are'nt as strong. Could they be thrip's you mentioned before ? I doubt i'll get a close enough shot to get a Pic. of them it was only when i saw one move i realised they were bug's! They are deff. feeding of the plant though, you can see the traces in the leaves, going to have to get something strong enough to kill them without putting the young seedling's at risk.

Update Coming Later !


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

Yup, I thought so, you got thrips mate. They are not so bad on bigger plants but they will munch your seedlings up big time. Slow growth, damaged leaves, new shoots being eaten. The best bet is to get a spray from the garden centre for Thrips, organic ones are normally oil based (rape seed oil). You can tell if you have thrips as the leaves look like they have white streaks along them. 

If you want to go that bit extra, you can get Diatomaceous Earth, which you can order from the UK actually (that's where I get mine) These are mined diatomes (basically fossilised creatures) that when mined create shards like glass (it's a dust though) This gets dusted onto your earth and these shards stick into anything with an exo skeleton and effectively dries them out. I sprinkle some on my earth around the plants.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 8, 2011)

Damn...! Cheer's for the advice laddie! I knew the seedling's last month did'nt just keel over from nothing! And ye, ive noticed the slow groth on seedlings and can see them struggle. Little basterdo's ! First stop, garden centre, I dont want to lose these seedling's at almost any cost after what i had to pull a few week's back. And got some more germing waiting to get potted up, so i better get on this fast.
Will these spray's be o.k on seedling's only day's old ?


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 8, 2011)

looking forward to the grow mate hows things pal..


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2011)

should be, just spray when lights are out, or take them out of the grow room and spray them and keep them out until you think you got a grip of the little fuks!


Cindyguygrower said:


> Damn...! Cheer's for the advice laddie! I knew the seedling's last month did'nt just keel over from nothing! And ye, ive noticed the slow groth on seedlings and can see them struggle. Little basterdo's ! First stop, garden centre, I dont want to lose these seedling's at almost any cost after what i had to pull a few week's back. And got some more germing waiting to get potted up, so i better get on this fast.
> Will these spray's be o.k on seedling's only day's old ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2011)

just checkin in bro, been mad busy of late. that qq you dropped in D's journo is a fuckin beauty lad! done me reet proud! hope alls well on the ranch man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> just checkin in bro, been mad busy of late. that qq you dropped in D's journo is a fuckin beauty lad! done me reet proud! hope alls well on the ranch man


Good as Gold man! Going to get some other Pic.'s done over weekend, Had a rough one yest ! Said goodbye to the top of the tree yest, 94 !!!! No bad age. Had a good old day catching up wi my Fam. ect... Feeling kind of worse for wear now though, ' hense the 3 a.m time! '

But aye she's a cracker that Q.Q. i put a pic up on the T.G.A thread and got about 30 likes !


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice old age that Cinders, a good life had, and one with many hardships no doubt as well. Unfortunately people are not crafted in that way anymore. Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 10, 2011)

the rep button aint workin now.
lol
hi cinders mate. sorry to hear of your top of the tree passing away. My deepest sympathy and condolences to you and your family. what a long life. What was he/she like? i bet really special. 
30 LIKES on your QQ CinDers! shit thats really impressive. I think you should prob get that one blown up on nice photography paper. Get a few made. We can do that trade we were discussing a while ago.... a drawing for a photograph. 
take it easy
Amber


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 11, 2011)

sorry to hear of the passing in the family mate. 94's a grand age to reach. i doubt i'll get anywhere near that. I bet they had some tales man.

hope the swede ache's subsided man!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 11, 2011)

Cheer's Man, Aye feeling a bit better the day! Tale's you say! I heard after i left the old yin's got up dancing! Glad i sharp exited it. But aye 94 eh!

So on a greener note 

DOG Kush
http://





http://






Liking the new home


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Very frosty indeed Cinders, man they plants flit around mare than nobdies bizzness.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Very frosty indeed Cinders, man they plants flit around mare than nobdies bizzness.


Cheer's hommie, haha aye its ben in n aroung this run but still standing proud! I did'nt try training this in anyway, just to get it in asap with all the hold-up's, but seem's to be filling in nice


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

Aye, give a dog a bone and it'll power up.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

For sure, love's a scran this beast


----------



## mr west (Dec 12, 2011)

Yo cinders chap, hows the fam? My dog jus wont stop drinkin lol, pics up in ma fred


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> Yo cinders chap, hows the fam? My dog jus wont stop drinkin lol, pics up in ma fred


Eye Up, Allways nice when Mr. West pop's in  All's good in the crib man! Onto Solids, making a BIG Diff. That one can Heck too ! Getting bigger n stronger each day man!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 12, 2011)

Hi Cindyguygrower. I hope your garden is doing well. Hows the lemon, church and snow white coming along mate?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi Cindyguygrower. I hope your garden is doing well. Hows the lemon, church and snow white coming along mate?


Morning Doc. Another early one at that ! Yup, the new garden seem's to be working like a charm  The Lem, church, and snow white's should be poked through today! Got 4 S.W's to make up the number's from any males. 
Ive got a great sounding Grape Kush male in the Pipe


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

If u like a grapey skunky flavour u should try the deep psycho from breeders boutique


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 14, 2011)

So Westy just sold me on the Deep Psyco f3's. S.O.Seeds has a great Chrimbo promo. on too with 6 freebie's including the Casey Jone's S1's and a Kandy Kush in there with the other's. If i get a ' grape pheno ' i might use the male grape kush to mix it up !

So, i was going to take a ' Tent ' Pic while feeding the girl's today but no batterie's ffs ! All's looking well, my 2 Liver's could have had a better run, but i'm sure will still produce the good's! My Cherry Cheese x Liver's is looking good n frosty  And Still holding out hope for the cheesequake x A.K that it'll come good.

Iv Veg. its small seedling's with a couple DOG and Liver's clones. When i get a Pic. done i'll list the wee yin's !

Peace
cgg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

alreet cinders fella! you got doubts bout the 48 cheesequake? she not looking good? you DOG looks lush fella, it's killing me seeing everyone's buds. 

laters cowboy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet cinders fella! you got doubts bout the 48 cheesequake? she not looking good? you DOG looks lush fella, it's killing me seeing everyone's buds.
> 
> laters cowboy


Aye i bet it is man! There's something about not growing when your used to, like an addiction or something! Im sure you've got plenty plan's for a comeback fella.
The Cheesequake x A.K 48 is looking a bit poor like. She's got a better look todat but think i'll have to sprout another


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

hmmm cheese cack 48 eh  oh well. you think it just had a rough ride with the moves or just poor genes? your only the second person to grow it so its a big question mark at the mo. 

aye addicted aint the word man i'm fiending like a baghead at dawn.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmm cheese cack 48 eh  oh well. you think it just had a rough ride with the moves or just poor genes? your only the second person to grow it so its a big question mark at the mo.
> 
> aye addicted aint the word man i'm fiending like a baghead at dawn.


It did have a rought start, Dont know if you mind when i had 3-4 seedling's just flop over n die ? Well this was the " Lone Ranger " that survived. With all the moving, it was a wee while before i got it sexed up, and even then had another move. The feeding on that one has allway's been a bit off to, kind of light looking and burn's easy, But like i said it looked better today, i'll get you a shot of it done man.

Been stuck in the hoose most of the day and had a good stealth check fi........ You guessed it Gas Man haha, that's it all finally done,there was obviously a prob. I think the Previuos meter was'nt running up for a handfull of year's ????  Just got it re-placed  Anyway its the first real chance to see how good the new set-up is working, and got to say im realy impressed with the filter. With the room door open all was in the air was the sweet smell of my 3 Airwick plug-in air freshner's. " Those thing's rock " 
_ive allway's wondered about the point of spending money on carbon filter's to remove oder's in one room, while toking out the whole house from the next room ????
Anyhow, _
Keep hitting the R.I.U for a fix till you'r back in the beechgrove man!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 16, 2011)

germ through seedling the toughest level of this game if you get past seedling stage 
you 95 percent home free till harvest 

seedling stage just goota be dieled in to you whut you like and whut works best for you and your setup 

i find the easyest to be heating pad from start of germ through third week 

i germ then put in cup wit baggie and rubber band til break surface of soil 
then remove baggie so flouresent tube rays can reach all unflour tube from begin thogh not needed till break soil
leave under flour tube till week 3 then under cfls till i say ready for the two 2x250's a eye hortilux -hps an a phillips -cmh
500 w of the best multy spect light bulbs can offer @ 250w 


to me aperson only growin from clones ant no gardener 
a gardener must be able take a seed through its paces to harvest 


a few soldiers must fall to win the war 

how you be brodah 

1Luv





.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> germ through seedling the toughest level of this game if you get past seedling stage
> you 95 percent home free till harvest
> 
> seedling stage just goota be dieled in to you whut you like and whut works best for you and your setup
> ...


Well said Dwezel. Just found the HeadBand flopped over today  Ive got 8 seedling's all fine and never really had a major prob. with growing from seed before but since changing to coco from soil the seedling stage has alway's been a bit dodgy! The other 7 are looking fine, so don't know what happened to that one but it kill's me to lose a potential good Plant.
It was one of the first plant's i wanted, the H.B, and this is the 3rd time ive tried to get one hermie and 2 seedling's die on me! Think ive got 1 or 2 left and determined to get one of them up! I Know what you mean with the diff. from cloning and raising seedling's. I can root almost anything and get it going lol.

Hope Your good Bro, Im Sound man

Peace Rasta


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 16, 2011)

everything is good a mit slow but thats good pace for an old man 
no highs or lows right now slow an level 
can stay steady as she goes for me 

whos headband do we speak of res privs i hope lots of fakes out dere 
perpertating a fraud 

gluck on headband very serius medicine


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 16, 2011)

hope its crackin good for you cinders and tricks are good too. sorry to hear of your germin probs. i hope the snow white and church are good. Im so excited to hear you got your waterfarm out. I cant wait for pictures of everything. 
i do really well germing in a good soil like biobizz. and add some root excelorator. really helps too. i place the seed to germ and to get a nice taproot in a wet papertowel in between two little saucer dishes in the dark. the warmer the enviornnmet the quicker the germination. never let the papertowel dry out.. key ... keep a little mister bottle handy and squirt it down often. once you get the trap root to appear make a tiny indentation in your soil party cup and gently place her in there. i keep the party cup moist by feeding with a small 5 to 10 ml syringe. nice warm enviornment. 
im going to try rapid rooters next time for even faster take off and put them in coco. rockwool cubes worked nice but they are possibly carcinogenic and not biodegradable. I have never cloned! 
i really wanna clone my pineapple chunk but its in flower. 
i hear that head band is a bitch to grow. and it hermies a lot. that lemon would be killer in the waterfarm . you know robbie gotz his las lemon clone going waterfarm .. that girl is a real looker. lol
good luck wit everything and have aye crackin weekend.


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2011)

Dude, get your thrip problem under control and your seedlings will grow fine again. I had a whole load of seedlings aand they are just starting to get going now after my blight. You may not see them but it's a fight that needs to carry on for at least two weeks with them. And get something for the coco as well as there is probably eggs in that as well. Diatomacious Earth, each day when the surface is dry, put some on.




Cindyguygrower said:


> Well said Dwezel. Just found the HeadBand flopped over today  Ive got 8 seedling's all fine and never really had a major prob. with growing from seed before but since changing to coco from soil the seedling stage has alway's been a bit dodgy! The other 7 are looking fine, so don't know what happened to that one but it kill's me to lose a potential good Plant.
> It was one of the first plant's i wanted, the H.B, and this is the 3rd time ive tried to get one hermie and 2 seedling's die on me! Think ive got 1 or 2 left and determined to get one of them up! I Know what you mean with the diff. from cloning and raising seedling's. I can root almost anything and get it going lol.
> 
> Hope Your good Bro, Im Sound man
> ...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> everything is good a mit slow but thats good pace for an old man
> no highs or lows right now slow an level
> can stay steady as she goes for me
> 
> ...


Thank's Dwez. Its some older H.B's i got gifted, think they might be selfed from coffeshop baggie ??
Take it easy Bro. 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hope its crackin good for you cinders and tricks are good too. sorry to hear of your germin probs. i hope the snow white and church are good. Im so excited to hear you got your waterfarm out. I cant wait for pictures of everything.
> i do really well germing in a good soil like biobizz. and add some root excelorator. really helps too. i place the seed to germ and to get a nice taproot in a wet papertowel in between two little saucer dishes in the dark. the warmer the enviornnmet the quicker the germination. never let the papertowel dry out.. key ... keep a little mister bottle handy and squirt it down often. once you get the trap root to appear make a tiny indentation in your soil party cup and gently place her in there. i keep the party cup moist by feeding with a small 5 to 10 ml syringe. nice warm enviornment.
> im going to try rapid rooters next time for even faster take off and put them in coco. rockwool cubes worked nice but they are possibly carcinogenic and not biodegradable. I have never cloned!
> i really wanna clone my pineapple chunk but its in flower.
> ...


Hey The Doc's arrived  Sound's like you do you'r germing and potting just like me, instead i swapped the 2 saucers for a used butter tub. A Wee trick the Don taught me lol. Like i said im not so sure this was through the thrip's, as all other 8 are doing well, but i'm deffo going to get some action done on the wee beastie's TODAY.
Aye it will be goo when i get a new drip ring and air pump and get on the Farmville train ! I knew Robbie had the Lem. cut from las. I spoke to him about it before. I'm acctualy just waiting on the Fairy bring me a snip of that cut, is a cracking pheno, BIG Yeild's and still some of the best Lem. Haze ive smoked. I'm pretty sure it will go wild in the waterfarm and a scrog 
Hope you'r having a great week-end'er Ambz.



DST said:


> Dude, get your thrip problem under control and your seedlings will grow fine again. I had a whole load of seedlings aand they are just starting to get going now after my blight. You may not see them but it's a fight that needs to carry on for at least two weeks with them. And get something for the coco as well as there is probably eggs in that as well. Diatomacious Earth, each day when the surface is dry, put some on.


And you can buy that over here you say ? I did use a half measure of gnat off which is leathal and would kill almost anything! I can't see the little critter's much now and all other seedling's are fine! But i'd rather be safe than sorry i suppose! This was one of the reason's i was going to go back to soil, they just seem na' prob's through the seedling stage in dirt and just aqua, But i'll take a look for that Diatomacious Earth Chav.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2011)

So ive found the thrip/red mite powder, its more available than i thot for some reason ???? Anyway, i was about to buy a bottle untill the Co. wanted 5-6 day's to deliver it !!! So off to the Garden centre, and hopefully i'll be able to find the same product on the shelf.


----------



## DST (Dec 18, 2011)

Most things that kills crawling bugs, larvae, etc, will kill thrips. They seem to run on quite a long cycle so 14 day I recommend to treat.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 18, 2011)

Easy geezer hows life treatin ya?...............bit shit with the thrips mate hope you kick there arse!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi cinders mate. I hope you had a nice weekend and all your football teams won. 
Let me know how the baby church is doing. I have been smokin that strain all week and loving it so much. Its very very strong lovely indica giggley relaxing stone. 
a real winner you will thouroughly enjoy. I now have a crystal ball. I looked into it an d i saw a very bright sunny yellow lemony future for you. the ferry wears lemony wngs she is going to be flyng your way once agian.peace doctor amber frankenstien


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Most things that kills crawling bugs, larvae, etc, will kill thrips. They seem to run on quite a long cycle so 14 day I recommend to treat.


Alright D, Funny you should say thet as i gave them a half dose of the Gnat Off and hav'nt seen any, with all seedling's looking perky  " Still got the Diatomaceous in da post. The local centre didnt have any, said to try pet shop ?


PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy geezer hows life treatin ya?...............bit shit with the thrips mate hope you kick there arse!!!


I'm good Bro. Got these thrip's on the run!!!! But looking right forward to my first crop in about 4 month's    1 Big DOG, 2 Liver's a cherry cheese x liver's and the cheesequake x A.K 48. Got some New toy's coming too for hashing it up, and mabe a couple new plant's 
Its been a fast year, cant believe how far some guy's have come with a little help. " Kudo's to the Man "


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi cinders mate. I hope you had a nice weekend and all your football teams won.
> Let me know how the baby church is doing. I have been smokin that strain all week and loving it so much. Its very very strong lovely indica giggley relaxing stone.
> a real winner you will thouroughly enjoy. I now have a crystal ball. I looked into it an d i saw a very bright sunny yellow lemony future for you. the ferry wears lemony wngs she is going to be flyng your way once agian.peace doctor amber frankenstien


HaHa ' crystal ball ' you sure its not from smoking all that church lol. Ive just popped 3 snow white, going to hold the Lem. Bean for the moment, and the church will be going in the Butter Tub today  Ive had a good look through you'r thread and love the haul you got from the 12/12's. Mine would have been ready about now  But better day's ahead Lass !
And MY team beat D.S.T's team 4-0 Wooooooo 

Later Lemon Head

p.s Update Later


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2011)

can also be found in pet stores as it's used as a pet dietary supplement (probably for worms or something...)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

kudos to the man who helps his self cinders! 

you still using 'that' old butter tub?!  lmbo


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kudos to the man who helps his self cinders!
> 
> you still using 'that' old butter tub?!  lmbo


Its never failed yet Boy! Why change what's no broken ? And its better for keeping warm and staying damp than the 2 saucer's!

Ambz.. The Church got potted today with the 3 snow white's 

Its been another Monday afternoon sess. today on the Gin. Got a banging head and trying to finnish this j before hitting the nest. 

p.s Drink=Na' Update.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2011)

Sounds like you are going to have a good start for the new year huh...Hope everything is good cgg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2011)

hahah belter. 

on the mothers ruin nee update all you need is an argy bargy with your lass and you could be me!

im away for a good night viena spliff meself.

night fella


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah belter.
> 
> on the mothers ruin nee update all you need is an argy bargy with your lass and you could be me!
> 
> ...


Aye that happened too naturally 

So, im off to see the wizard today and hopefully come back with a few nice pRon shot's !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like you are going to have a good start for the new year huh...Hope everything is good cgg


What's the word WBW. Good to have you over O.G Kush Mod. n all  I'll have a snap of my DOG up later if you'r around. Some of the finest Kush around brother!


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2011)

My dog is at the end of her days, I reckon Friday will be her last


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> My dog is at the end of her days, I reckon Friday will be her last


Aye, lucky you man! I had this run in on time for Chrimbo, but with the hassle from the neighbour's last month, its going to be Prob a week or 2 after  The DOG is looking the nut's though man! Its the first time ive had the space/time to let her streatch a bit and that's her filling out now. It smell's sooooooooooo good ! 
I did'nt get no pic's done yest. Did'nt get a chance to feed them!!!! Spent half my day looking at moterbike's, found a nice 125 dirt bike and went to check it out, but got let down for a man wi a van untill the day. But i'll get some snap's done today for sure. My Liver's is starting to look a bit better too. They had a rough ride and slipped into flower, before going back to veg. and into flower again the space of a few week's, so lot's of pop corn for me new bubble bag's  Ant like i said they are starting to look like they will be fine! Cherry Cheese x Liver's looking frosty as fook  And the cheesequake x A.K plodding along.

Later Farmer's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 21, 2011)

i cant wait for some pictures cinders. hows the little baby snow whites and the cute little church. will you give them my love please. i would like to see them. the ferry has taken off so expect to smell her lemony perfume before the year is over. 
dont forget to charge your battery for the camera. maybe write a note on your hand with a pen about the camera and battery that way you wont forget. take care xox amber


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i cant wait for some pictures cinders. hows the little baby snow whites and the cute little church. will you give them my love please. i would like to see them. the ferry has taken off so expect to smell her lemony perfume before the year is over.
> dont forget to charge your battery for the camera. maybe write a note on your hand with a pen about the camera and battery that way you wont forget. take care xox amber


Haha, aye i'm hopeless at remembering the cam. Its been a couple week's since i took pic's but all's well. The church and 3 Snow White's all germed fine and are little baby's atm, but i'll get a veg shot done too! Just getting these thrip's on the run to make sure they dont mess with anymore seedling's! 
Everything seem's to be coming back together again, and i'm sure next year will be greener


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2011)

Forget yer heid if it wisnae screwed on eh!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> i cant wait for some pictures cinders. hows the little baby snow whites and the cute little church. will you give them my love please. i would like to see them. the ferry has taken off so expect to smell her lemony perfume before the year is over.
> dont forget to charge your battery for the camera. maybe write a note on your hand with a pen about the camera and battery that way you wont forget. take care xox amber


Guess who walked down the road, got to the door and did'nt have my key's or camera !



DST said:


> Forget yer heid if it wisnae screwed on eh!!!


But i walked back up and got both


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

http://

http://
http:// WTF Cant get the Pic's up !!!!!!!!
https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1949085-dsc03214-dog.JPG

https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1949086t-dsc03216-cc-x-l.JPG

http://

This is driving me crazy !!! Don't know how the first one worked ???
http://
Computer say's NO.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 22, 2011)

Strange, maybe you have exceeded your limit of attachments? Try deleting some of the really old ones.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

wormdrive66 said:


> Strange, maybe you have exceeded your limit of attachments? Try deleting some of the really old ones.


I usually upload to my album's then copy from there!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## wormdrive66 (Dec 22, 2011)

seems ok to me.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 22, 2011)

m8 u wanna click the inert image button nnhit the url tab npaste the address of the pics n make sure to uncheck thelittle box about making a copy


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2011)

like this


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

http://[IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1949084-dsc03213-dog.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> http://[IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1949084-dsc03213-dog.JPG[/IMG]


NOPE, funny how they come up when you reply with quote !

Sorry guy's but its the best i can do just now!
So the from left to right is DOG, DOG,Cherry Cheese x Liver's, Liver's,Cheesequake x A.K 48 And some young one's with a couple clone's.

Peace
cgg


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 22, 2011)

Cinders, WHat an awesome update m8! your girls look so super frosty. and the babies look terrific! im happy to see that the have such a wonderful gardener to take care of them and they will reward you with some serious dank smoke. The Church is super leafy, expect HUMUNGEOUS LEAVES from her.She is soo pretty. The SNow whites are super duper stretchy . Iam very much looking fowared to seeing how you grow these girls. Everything looks spot on and nice an green. wont be too much longer till you get your jars filled up like mr. westy's ..damn that looks tasty mr. westy. nice contrast in the jars.whats in there i wonder. 
Have fun on your new dirt bike 
peace ambz


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 22, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Cinders, WHat an awesome update m8! your girls look so super frosty. and the babies look terrific! im happy to see that the have such a wonderful gardener to take care of them and they will reward you with some serious dank smoke. The Church is super leafy, expect HUMUNGEOUS LEAVES from her.She is soo pretty. The SNow whites are super duper stretchy . Iam very much looking fowared to seeing how you grow these girls. Everything looks spot on and nice an green. wont be too much longer till you get your jars filled up like mr. westy's ..damn that looks tasty mr. westy. nice contrast in the jars.whats in there i wonder.
> Have fun on your new dirt bike
> peace ambz


Thank's Amber, i allway's think my Plant's should be looking better imo, but im one of they people that want's 1 plant, then 2, then 1 tent, then 2 and so on....... But yeah, the've came looking no bad after all the hassle and moving the've been through! Still cant stop thinking about how i would look if i did'nt have to change thing's but you'r right, i'm happy with what ive got 

Any aye, if i don't kill myself on the bike first haha


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 23, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> DOG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cinders... all I did was open each picture in a new tab. SO my intenet explorer had your journal in the first tab and each pic in the other 6 or 7. I looked at the first picture... I copied the address in the address bar of internet explorer.

Then in this post where I responded I hit the "Insert Image" button. It's the one next to the video reel. 3rd from the right. Click that button... then click the "From URL" tab. Paste the address you just copied into the box for URL... and UNCHECK that damned box that says "Retrieve remote file and reference locally"

​Click OK... and you have one large pic.

DO that again for each pic. It sounds more complicated than it is. Hope this helps.


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2011)

If you do what jig says u should be fine mate. uncheck that pesky box and its just like normal


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Dec 23, 2011)

Lookin good cinders mate, how olds your dog?.....1 frosty bitch that geez. cuts are doin good mate


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 23, 2011)

all lukin dowd bruh 

i see you stayin alie -stayin alive - i - i- iaaahh

that ch ch x liv luks scary like it will hurt you like a holly bush or barbed wire or sumtin 

gluck good holiday


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2011)

Cheer's man, still trying to get these Pic's up BIG. Thought i had it sorted lastnight ????
http://





VIOALA ! 

Pukka, the DOG is in week 6-7 flower! I did'nt do any pruning so with all the nug's under the screen thingy there wont be any Fat Cola's on this one but i bet it haul's the same! The bud's are Rock Hard man! Super frosty


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 23, 2011)

whuts the makup of the dog most our dogs and dawgs are chem bassed


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2011)

It was a female Headband that Hermied in week 4 i think, one of the male pod's got carefully plucked and used to pollonate an O.G female clone. So its O.G x E.C.S.D ( H.B) x O.G.
My pheno is realy Dank Lemon Kush, with a nice hint of fuel. A true Gem imo.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2011)

P.s Thank's for the help jig. Fek Know's what was happening as i uplload them now the same way as i allway's did ???? There up and that's enough haha.

So I hope everyones got the green's in for Christmas! My crop is going another couple weeks with all the hold-up's and the cold prob. holding them back a week or so, But came across a good suprise and bumped into 2 O'z of S.L.H so were sorted 

Have a good one, and let's hope we all get here this time next year!!!

Peace-Out
Cinder's


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 23, 2011)

Girls looking nice cgg..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Girls looking nice cgg..


Me Old Chum W.B.W 
I think you were the first friend i made on R.I.U way back in 09 haha, how's thing's ? Hope all's well with the Fam. ect...
I'm going to be mixing thing's up again soon bud, got a Grape Kush male in the pipe ( good stud i hear ), mabe going to hit my DOG and a C.J. I'll give you a shout Bro. 

Have a good Christmas


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 24, 2011)

*merry crimbo to you and ya family cinders have a good one mate ,...*


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> *merry crimbo to you and ya family cinders have a good one mate ,...*


Thank's mate, likewise Pal. All the best n that


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

hahahaha man 09 sheeeeeeit i'm an old timer round these parts these days lmbo! your girls look fandabbydozy cowboy! even that slow coach cq ak48  just kiddin mate she'll come good. have a great crimbo man. i hear it's all abut the kids at xmas so you n westy will have a ball!/ be run ragged

take care fella!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahaha man 09 sheeeeeeit i'm an old timer round these parts these days lmbo! your girls look fandabbydozy cowboy! even that slow coach cq ak48  just kiddin mate she'll come good. have a great crimbo man. i hear it's all abut the kids at xmas so you n westy will have a ball!/ be run ragged
> 
> take care fella!


Thank's man! Aye, the CQ x Ak48 is starting to frost up nice over last 2 day's and looked tidy today  " all about the kid's haha, i bought myself a motorcrosser  But for sure it'll be a good day for the laddie's tomorow mate!
Have a good one yourself, i think i'll be run ragged ! Westy's got a gem of a lass who behave's lol

Later's Cowboy


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Me Old Chum W.B.W
> I think you were the first friend i made on R.I.U way back in 09 haha, how's thing's ? Hope all's well with the Fam. ect...
> I'm going to be mixing thing's up again soon bud, got a Grape Kush male in the pipe ( good stud i hear ), mabe going to hit my DOG and a C.J. I'll give you a shout Bro.
> 
> Have a good Christmas


Yeah I remember back in the day. Things are good. Just finished doing some last minute runs getting my sons a couple of extras.. Looks like 2012 is going to be good. If its the same grape kush that i had then I only know of the dad used.. White ogk x lemon Chem og if I remember correct the female used was a grape krush.. I've seen some nice pics from it but I don't know anything else. I had some seeds of it but I gave it to a friend.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah I remember back in the day. Things are good. Just finished doing some last minute runs getting my sons a couple of extras.. Looks like 2012 is going to be good. If its the same grape kush that i had then I only know of the dad used.. White ogk x lemon Chem og if I remember correct the female used was a grape krush.. I've seen some nice pics from it but I don't know anything else. I had some seeds of it but I gave it to a friend.


You could be onto it there man! Haha, aye it might have came from same seed's bro! But the gene's in the cross sound amazing! 

Just on before the WAKE UP, and try get a jigger before its too late lol.
Have a good one W.B.W + Fam.

cinder's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2011)

So, its been a funnky kind of week! Did'nt drink much on Christmas, 2 beer's mabe, but kicked the ball right oot the park on Boxingday and didnt get home till the Tue. evening. ( sort of like the Hangover Movie ) But ive got a Lass with a wrath and been kipping in the DOG house for a few shift's.
Anyway's, all's good in the hood and Happy to say My DOG's Chopped  I Did'nt get the chance to take any snap's while doing her lol, but i'll get some cracking Bud shots. There's a load 
P.S Donny, that C.Q x A.K is filling out nice man! Got to get you a Pic of this now Bro.!

Well got to get cracking, its like 5 a.m. But I'll be back with some Pic's later's People.

cgg


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 29, 2011)

Glad to hear all was good over your way.. Can't wait to see how the cq x ak48 filling up last time I saw it I know the top was looking like buddage lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Glad to hear all was good over your way.. Can't wait to see how the cq x ak48 filling up last time I saw it I know the top was looking like buddage lol


I Know man, its been fussy looking right through, which was probibaly down to me stunting it in a small pot to keep small so i could hold on to it while i had to move around and stop/start. But over the last couple week's its just going FAT. Still really small, and the frost is also came fast latley. Its alway's been a bit of a funny eater, and never got it quite lush, but like i said i'll get a shot of it later and get it on later.

Doubt i'll be out house much over Hogmony ect.....  But got my isoproponol and new bubble bag's to make some Hash, so going to be a Happy New Year either way


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> I Know man, its been fussy looking right through, which was probibaly down to me stunting it in a small pot to keep small so i could hold on to it while i had to move around and stop/start. But over the last couple week's its just going FAT. Still really small, and the frost is also came fast latley. Its alway's been a bit of a funny eater, and never got it quite lush, but like i said i'll get a shot of it later and get it on later.
> 
> Doubt i'll be out house much over Hogmony ect.....  But got my isoproponol and new bubble bag's to make some Hash, so going to be a Happy New Year either way


Yeah I got about 10 grams left from my fire og hopefully it last till the new year lol..


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

You need to be staying in a bit more........!!!! screw the nut lad!!!!

p.s I had even kept a nug back of my own dog kush that the fairy had delivered to Scotia, especially for the occassion. 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Doubt i'll be out house much over Hogmony ect.....  But got my isoproponol and new bubble bag's to make some Hash, so going to be a Happy New Year either way


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2011)

DST said:


> You need to be staying in a bit more........!!!! screw the nut lad!!!!
> 
> p.s I had even kept a nug back of my own dog kush that the fairy had delivered to Scotia, especially for the occassion.


Aw Dinny man! I littrally went for a dodge and kill a bit time till the Lass came for me, and thought a couple pint's before my dinner would'nt harm. There was 2 live act's and a buffet on and the rest is history! Like that DOG Nug  Ive been choking on a DOG j since the bizzies took my last bud before i got half a j smoked ! But on better note's ive got a bunch drying atm 

I Can be a total arse sometime's when i drink, i think you'r right about staying in more! tut tut.....

Hope you'r trip was good though mate! Better weather than last year eh! I think you even bring the wind with you!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2011)

So, i managed to get a few shot's done today, haer's what we got.....

http://





This is the Cheesequake x A.K 48 coming good 
http://





Drying DOG mmmmmmmmmmmmmm 
http://





Liver's/Blue's
http://





Cherry Cheese x Liver's
http://





More Liver's mmmmmmmm coming soon!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

Aw well, 2 live acts and a buffet, sounds great (sarcasm at it's lowest form!)

Thanks for the rubber ear, lucky I got thick skin eh!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Aw Dinny man! I littrally went for a dodge and kill a bit time till the Lass came for me, and thought a couple pint's before my dinner would'nt harm. There was 2 live act's and a buffet on and the rest is history! Like that DOG Nug  Ive been choking on a DOG j since the bizzies took my last bud before i got half a j smoked ! But on better note's ive got a bunch drying atm
> 
> I Can be a total arse sometime's when i drink, i think you'r right about staying in more! tut tut.....
> 
> Hope you'r trip was good though mate! Better weather than last year eh! I think you even bring the wind with you!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Aw well, 2 live acts and a buffet, sounds great (sarcasm at it's lowest form!)
> 
> Thanks for the rubber ear, lucky I got thick skin eh!


C'mon im feeling bad enough mate! Seriously i fucked the whole shooting match man!


----------



## DST (Dec 30, 2011)

Awe diddums, lmao 

this is fun......payback for your mob spanking the Pars!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2011)

Bro. Like i said to you last saeson when you did'nt think they would come up, that they were going to do the double and stay up and drop the Hibees at same time  Its One Point, i wish we had'nt beat you's.

Wish i had more time to get some better pic's of the DOG nug's! Its a stand-out plant for sure man! Deff. one if not the best ive grew for its allround great growing and 1st. class smokage 
I'm just in middle of making my first batch of iso hash. I " think " its looking ok lol, we'll see in a couple hour's!


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 30, 2011)

now there better than sleepin with any bird everyday of week lol


Cindyguygrower said:


> So, i managed to get a few shot's done today, haer's what we got.....
> 
> http://
> 
> ...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2011)

Who slept wi the bird ? What i miss ?? Dont tell me i saw you too!! lol

Thank's for the Rep. Kev. I'm just glad to see this crop come ready without anymore issue's ( growing one's ).
And look's like i could be left alone to get on with it from now so that can only be good eh!

P.S ISO Hash is looking like coming good from the residue on the bottle top i used to stick the coffee filter paper in. It will be getting smeared on a j soon as the Lad retire's for the night.
Some work this teething lark. ( eh westy ) slob, slob, slaver's everywhere


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2011)

Morning all, i just got finnished scraping up my hash/oil from the first time and here's what we got.
http://





http://





Still was'nt sure if it was good or bad by this point untill i smeared somee on the paper and the smell was amazing 
http://





So this was my ( One i made earlier 'back-up' )
http://





http://






Time for bakey 
The hash/oil was made with isoproponol and all sort's of trim and few stems from previous grow's e.g DOG Kush, Casey Jones, Liver's, Qrazy Quake ect....... 
And the blunt is made up with some SLHaze. 

I'm off to puff some more of the iso doob. and start seeing off this last year that's had alot of up's n down's but with a beautifull baby boy in the middle ive still got to say its been good.

Man the taste in my mouth from the few puff's i had is soooooo good 

Later's
cinder's


----------



## kevin murphy (Dec 31, 2011)

wrap me one of them cinders lol...nice blunt mate...that oil looks like it drippin of oozy goodness


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice job there Cgg.. Oil looks nice I was going to ask for some lol.. Happy new years to you and your fam.. Out with the old in with the new..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2011)

shit man, i want to hit that. i like your style. that is a sweet looking cigar thing you made. what a combo. its got everything in it. is it a soaring high, a couch lock, a comatoser? any hallucinagenitc effects?
happy new year.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> shit man, i want to hit that. i like your style. that is a sweet looking cigar thing you made. what a combo. its got everything in it. is it a soaring high, a couch lock, a comatoser? any hallucinagenitc effects?
> happy new year.


HaHa, it sure hit's the spot Ambz.  Took me most of the day to smoke it lol, so think it ended in couch crash-out !!!
Hope you'r having a ball Doc.
All the best in the new year mate!


----------



## kevin murphy (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year pal ave a gud un mate....


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year cindy, hope you lot an the snips are doin good mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks like it could do serious damage that banger cowboy! Nice work man. 

Happy new year fella, here's to a better one eh! Cheers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> So, i managed to get a few shot's done today, haer's what we got.....
> 
> http://
> 
> ...


aye that akcq is filling out kanny, still looks like it's a good way off mind. everything looking spot on there cowboy. dig them spurs in and hang on tight


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 9, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Happy new year cindy, hope you lot an the snips are doin good mate lol





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Looks like it could do serious damage that banger cowboy! Nice work man.
> 
> Happy new year fella, here's to a better one eh! Cheers





Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye that akcq is filling out kanny, still looks like it's a good way off mind. everything looking spot on there cowboy. dig them spurs in and hang on tight


Howdy stranger's ! Sorry ive been M.I.A, the broadband got fooked when the wind took the sky dish to errr.... Sky ! So been on cyber lockdown. 
It gave me some needed time to do some work on the garden, and happy to say the diotamaceous earth mite powder has got the thrip's in hiding and all seedling's and clone's looking GOOD  The growth in them is crazy comparded to before with those critter's but Look's to be underhand. ( thanks for the advice D.S.T ) I got a couple new additions to the snip's with an Exodus Cheese, SLH, ( the las fingerez cut ) and a Grape Kush male that is eyeing up my DOG Kush and Casy Jones. " I think there's other's sexing up their U.K clone only's so i'll change it up "

Its been a long wait on these other plant's coming ready with the cold weather, and not having an accurate date from when they got flipped, but out my 2 Liver's one was at around 10 week's and it came down yest. It was a nice suprise when i got it under some floro light for a look and its got really nice purple through the dying fan's and the suger leaves on the bud. Look's kool, but dank as dank at same time! The other Liver's looks like it could come down too, and the cherry cheese x liver's ( jaggy nettle ) is also looking good for the chop soon. 
The ' banger ' was sweet Donny, got my new bag's and soon be making some Liver's bubble Hash 
[video=youtube;n6U-TGahwvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6U-TGahwvs[/video]


Don, the Cheesequake x A.K 48 is looking Tidy mate! the cold has held this back too but its getting FAT and really starting to shine bro! 
I'll get some snap's done today and do an update later.

Peace all

cgg


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2012)

Glad you got those little fuks under the thumb Cinders, good job. Stay safe, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 14, 2012)

DST said:


> Glad you got those little fuks under the thumb Cinders, good job. Stay safe, DST


Alright me old china! Aye the earth powder stuff done the job like! My sedling's are boosting now  And only lost the one plus week's of veg. time with not alot happening!

I Did'nt get any pic's the other day, we got crashed into bysome old geezer who didnt even see the car!!!!! Say's it was his 3rd accident in 6 week's! The old boy even ripped the front off my neighbour's moter pulling in after hitting us! " 1 hassle after another ffs "
Got some DOG and Liver's ( purp) here i'll see if i' can get a couple bud shot's.

Gong to take down the cc x liver's today and have a look at the cheesequake x A.K 48. They'r also been held back with the cold, but should be ready any day 

Thank's for stopping by lol

cgg


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 14, 2012)

*Purple Liver's and DOG Bud's*

http://





Like i said,with the cold temp's, it not only held the grow back acouple week's, but made it super frosty and with a nive tint of colour in the Liver's  Man it taste's good!
Going to take down the Cherry Cheese x Liver's today and see how the C.Q x A.K 48 is doing. This one should also have come ready by now but its getting there and looking better each time i look. I'm sure there's some colour in the suger leaves coming out the but too!!!!

Hopefully if i dont get crashed into, i'll get these snap's ect... done today and get them up later!

ttfn ( to my 1 or 2 viewer's lol )

cinder's


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 14, 2012)

It looking good Cgg. Trust me u have more than 1-2 viewers just only 1-2 true friends that comment. But my experience cold temps do slow the grow down a bit but gives you some unexpected color don't really know about flavor


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 15, 2012)

Howdo cindy me mukka, nice lookin nugs there mate!!...................look foward to seein them pics!!!
Watch out for them old fellas to man!!! lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey Cinders m8, hows the fam? My poor tents have been neglected lol but my daughter is happy an smiley lol.


----------



## DST (Jan 15, 2012)

oh dear, I can just imagine the guy must have been shitting himself, poor old geez....not that it helps you much. 
Glad yer safe lad.




Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright me old china! Aye the earth powder stuff done the job like! My sedling's are boosting now  And only lost the one plus week's of veg. time with not alot happening!
> 
> I Did'nt get any pic's the other day, we got crashed into bysome old geezer who didnt even see the car!!!!! Say's it was his 3rd accident in 6 week's! The old boy even ripped the front off my neighbour's moter pulling in after hitting us! " 1 hassle after another ffs "
> Got some DOG and Liver's ( purp) here i'll see if i' can get a couple bud shot's.
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2012)

how do cowboy! looking forward to seeing the smelly cherry and the new CQ48 ( really need a better name for that one lmao, see how it smokes eh)

nightmare with the motor, i thought old fogies had to have regular eyetests past 60 ffs.. spare spends off the crop swallowed right there 

stay up fella! though i bet your out of it with dog and liver bangers !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2012)

where you at fella? hope alls good down the ranch man


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 25, 2012)

sometimes only takes one Jeremiah 5:1"Run up and down every street in Jerusalem," says the LORD. "Look high and low; search throughout the city! If you can find even one just and honest person, I will not destroy the city.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Mar 27, 2012)

hiya cinders
i hope you are well and enjoying the beautiful warm weather i heard you were having .What a treat!!
I found the picture of the SNOW WHITE! oh cinders, you are going to just ADORe! adore adore the SNow White. 
SHe is such a beautiful smoke. Kinda like the cherry cheese livers.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 28, 2012)

I LIKE  What happened to the like button anyhow?
I'm doing o.k Doc. Wich i could catch a Doctor round my way as easy as i can on the forum, but you seem to find alot of thing'd more easy on R.I.U 
Hope you'r getting settled, and back in the game soon ! 

So here's the long awaited update......... These Pic's were taken 10 day's or so ago, so alot's changed. Next update will show a BIG Diff. 
http://
This is my veg. cab. which you can see is FULL of all sorts of seedling's and snip's  We got Cut's from my DOG,Liver's,Exodus Cheese,Qrazy Quake and the Las SLH cut, along with Caseyband x B.S.B, Calizhar and C4 ( AKA B.M.F ) and 2 Psyco Killer crosses. Lot's of kid's 

And a Full House in Da Tent too with 2 Liver's/Blue's, 2 Exodus Cheeze, 1 Qrazy Quake, 1 S.L.H, 1 O.G Kush and a couple smaller Casey Jones with a few seedling's sexing. Going to flower them from 2 weeks, dont think i'll fit them in otherwise lol
http://

And my DOG Growing up for multiple cloning   
http://
http://


----------



## DST (Mar 29, 2012)

Still chugging along Cinders. Glad you are all good.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Lovely ladies u.got there matey. Nice little selection of strains


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

hahahah the lurpack tub lives on! fine selection of fillies in the stable cinders. it's going to be tight in there in a little while for sure.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2012)

DST said:


> Still chugging along Cinders. Glad you are all good.


Thank's mate, aye getting there slowly but safely ! That's about my DOG's 1st year b/day since i popped that beauty! She sure has served me well man, and a No.1 around town.



scotia1982 said:


> Lovely ladies u.got there matey. Nice little selection of strains


Alright Scottie, they are looking alot better from they Pic's, going to some sorting out today so i'll get some better shot's, how did you get on with your cloning pal ? Hope you got some going, it'll come and be second nature to you soon 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah the lurpack tub lives on! fine selection of fillies in the stable cinders. it's going to be tight in there in a little while for sure.


HaHa the Lurpack tub, it never fail's lol. This is the second Qrazy Quake i popped and got another stonking Fem.  The Parent's of most the above are near done at a mate's, and i hear the Q.Q is more colorfull than the last. Purp. on the Calyex's aswell as suger leaves packing 

I'll make sure i get a couple Pic's of them too before they get the chop, Its deff. getting tight, im kinda hoping a couple of the seed's are male to make some space, but i would'nt cry if they'r all Fem. Just re-locate 

Hope you's are all good, every time i try get the on-line issues sorted, another will pop up and have me on cyber lock down. I'll update this run through to the end as much as poss. Got to be the best line up yet! And some of the crazy bean's from Dwez will fit their way in one way or other. Ive got a spare Fan/Filter kit lying, mabe get the old cab. back in action for the seed's ? I'll sort something.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gave up on the cloning just now, till I either build a bubble cloner or get some coco jiffy's. All will need to be done in next 2 wks so watch this space lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2012)

I use the little round jiffy's/peat pellets, is that what you mean ? A cut, dip in Clonex and into a soaked pellet then strait into prop. ( Plastic tub with clear lid, 5 quid anywhere! ) you'll see it in one of my pic's! 
My mate spent a small fortune on an cloner ( airoponic ) i think and it worked half as good as mine with onle so many clones rooting. He soon packet it away and got one like mine!

In my veg Pic at top of page, the nearest clone you can see the jiffy, and my prop. in background. Nothing to it lad, keep plugging away!


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Was jst goin to get a big tub with lid, cut holes in lid,put ma spare pump n airstone in and use the little neoprane collars to hold the cut in the hole. Then ad dip the cut in clonex n let the bubbles do the work lol.

Thinkin a mite jst use coco and party cups lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 29, 2012)

Aye that'll work, ive used strait perlite in an small aerosol lid lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2012)

i've just done exactly that scotia man, didn't go quite as planned. but i'm going to have another go shortly. got a fishtank heater to keep the temps right.


----------



## scotia1982 (Mar 29, 2012)

Goin out shopping today so hopefully can get what a need. Ma m8's got loadsa fishtanks so am sure he'l hve what a cant find lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 29, 2012)

yo my dude how you be 

im glad to see you and your plants up and about 
i hope the both of you stay strong 

did you get mail yet 

1Luv


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 29, 2012)

How do cindy mate? see the new comers are settlin in well lol got some fire in there mate gunna be laughin come harvest ya lucky bugger, cant wait to get my grow back on!
take it easy mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2012)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo my dude how you be
> 
> im glad to see you and your plants up and about
> i hope the both of you stay strong
> ...


Hey Dwez, i'm doing good man! Plogging on lol, but yea i got them broseph! Nice selection man, cant wait to give a few a go!  I'll have to get some info on a few of them from you though mate, i'll double check the list and you and can let me know my man!



PUKKA BUD said:


> How do cindy mate? see the new comers are settlin in well lol got some fire in there mate gunna be laughin come harvest ya lucky bugger, cant wait to get my grow back on!
> take it easy mate


Cheer's Pukka, aye sure is getting packed in the tent! I was checking my seedling's yest for sex and got 3 Fem's from 4 on the H.C's Casyband crosses. 2 being the B.S.B cross and ive been told to expect mad purple so should look nice in with all that mean green  It will make a good funky haul come 8 week's 
Hope you get back on track asap mate!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

So the overdue update Pic's that are 2 weeks old! 

Anyway, here's what's happening, Most of my tent has just been flipped but i have this one ( unknown ) plant that must have been labbled wrong. I thought it was one of 2 O.G selfed seed's, but by the look and smell its more like ?? lol, Na, it can only be one of D.A.T's snow white, or the Church. Ive been racking my brains to think of what seed's i had popped before i had to give everything away untill i got a chance to go get some clone's back, and those were the only other seedling's apart from Casey Jone's and its deff. not that!
Looks like it will come good eitherway and has a nice fresh Lemony smell 
http://





This was took a couple week's ago, and its started getting its weight on!

And in Veg. ive got a bunch of Liver's, Exodus cheese, DOG Kush, snip's with a few more seedling's getting geared up for the next run
http://






A couple of Female Caseyband x B.S.B with a new DOG in the middle 
http://





Ive got a couple Caseyband x C4's and Psyco Killer crosses waiting to show their bit's, and space ran out week's ago lmbo 

Its not too practical for me getting online alot these day's, and even worse to keep my garden! Dont know if im coming or going, but i'll do my best to keep this journal going and Get all the Bud's up when they'r up lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 7, 2012)

Busy bee, update (2 weeks old, lmao) Nice one, hope they are all looking good now. And that OG, def doesn't look very OG..... Stay safe bru, DST.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 7, 2012)

DST said:


> Busy bee, update (2 weeks old, lmao) Nice one, hope they are all looking good now. And that OG, def doesn't look very OG..... Stay safe bru, DST.


Cheer's mucker, aye na O.G there, think its one of D.A.T's Snow White's. One O.G seemingly hermied, and there is one chopped with the rest. Ive still to se the result's, i was wanting to catch a few Pic's before they came down but never got told untill 5 of 7 were felled  
I was out having a few shandie's today, but i'll do another update over the weekend. The tent's filling up nice man!


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2012)

few Shandies you say....you turning into a Southern Poof? lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

HaHa, aye well they did contain the grouse my old mate insist's on making me drink!
I crashed after my T, got up at around 9ish, then back up since EARLY ffs! Got the wee man screaming allsort's waiting on bottle cooling and still half drunk/stoned !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Tune Of The Day

[video=youtube;G7VnToMCrwU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7VnToMCrwU[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2012)

Grouse!?! well if your going to drink a blend i guess it's best of the bunch. i got a bottle of that naked grouse or whatever the hell it is, sposed to be frozzen. stuff was like paint stripper warm or out the freezer. 

damn shame the girls got the axe before you could snap them fella, always next time, did he keep the QQ going?

my your hangover be short and your joints long


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Ive got a snip from the Q.Q bro  But the mum came down too  I'll catch some bud shot's in next couple day's!

So Here's the up to date Update!!!!

Full Tent 
http://
Weve got 2 Livers, 2 Exodus Cheese, 1 S.L.H, 1 Qrazy Quake, 1 DOG, 2 Caseyband x B.S.B 12/12 from seedling's around 10 inch, 1 just confirmed female Casyband x Calizhar and a couple Casey Jones snip's im flowering small in a hermi test. ( think that's them all  ) Sorry bout the focus, and the one just in the shot at the front is my unknown Lemon Skunky smelling thingy! 

Liver's/Blues
http://
I had my Livers and Cheese snip's mixed up, but the old Single blade's tell the tale!

Exodus Cheese 
http://

S.L.H ( las pheno )
http://
She got real strong from the lst'ing, would like to re-house her when i find the space....

Caseyband x Black Sour Bubble
http://
Sexed and put into flower from around 10Inch

Check this Casey Jones!!! Its a snip im flowering to check on the hermi trait. My mate didnt want to keep it in his garden when the nanna's came, not that it was riddled. Ive got a separate clone in prop. She put out these FAT Frosty Wee nug's from the off! Think the cut must have been in a semi re-veg stage or something?
http://

http://

Think i'll keep her around


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice update Cinders, Some very healthy ladies. Cant wait till ma exo's lookin like that


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

What week you on scotti ? Ive got one at a mate's getting flushed in week 10. Not seen it since week 4-5, but would think she'll be nasty 
This will be my first puff of the Exo, so cant wait man!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 8, 2012)

Al b 3 full wks on tues.. Was talking to Cheddz who says its more than ready at 8.5 wks,well thats when he usually gves his the chop so goin to play it by ear. Sambo sent a wee sample ma way the other week uts some dank smoke matey ur in for a treat


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

I was thinking 9 would be good but i cant tell this guy nothing!!!! He wont even put a fan in his garden! But still grow's well so........


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 8, 2012)

lukin mity fine bro 

small things dropin 

big things popin 

i wish i could smell sum the 
things you showin 
most are top items i hear of from yo neighborhood 

all look good 
stay on top of em


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank's man, hoping to get this done without anymore hassle, and have my next run waiting to replace them 
But yea, prob. the finest bunch ive had going all at once. Not really had much chance to use the tent and the new kit i got to its fullest, but doubt it can get any fuller with so many diff. strain's of Dankness! 
Going to be a happy chappy when these ones fall 

Later Dwezel, cheer's for popping by bro


----------



## wormdrive66 (Apr 9, 2012)

Looking very nice Cind. What an odd little Casey bud? I would keep it around for sure. 

Keep it Green!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Looking very nice Cind. What an odd little Casey bud? I would keep it around for sure.
> 
> Keep it Green!!!


Thank's for popping in bro, 
Yea, i'm going to keep her for sure, can't see any male parts on the snip yet but for the sheer quality of the plant, i think its worth keeping and if a few seed's come from her then so be it. It would'nt be the first time ive grew seed's from a hermie that was totally seeded. They all put out male pod's but none seeded. This is the 3rd C.J ive grew over the last year or so and the last kicked off with a male flower when switched, but i plucked it and let it go on to flower out with no other sign's and not a seed.
I think the clone was about a week into 12/12, and it must have still been changing back to grow when i put it back into 12/12. I had it under 18 hrs for a good few week's too!! But aye, its looking mad, but good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2012)

that or it's going to be a monster! hope fully the naners will be to a minimum. you considered some of that dutch masters reverse stuff billy n dura swear by it? 

nice update fella, load of top end genetics. bet you cant wait for that kick back eh. you'll love the exo mate. it's been the benchmark in the uk for 20 year haaha


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi CInders mate. YOur garden looks absolutely stunning! I hope you had a wonderful Easter. 
My oh my, there is so much going on in your garden i dont know where to begin.. your honestly one of the most talented gardeners i have ever known. 
Please tell me more about the single blade leaf. is that a sign of the livers?
How that super lemon smelling? wait to you get her cured. yum yum yum.. ( lemon skunk is even better..lol)
Im not sure if you saw my reply to your post in my journal reguarding the ID of the girl that could have been a snow white, church or slh.. I would have to go with slh.. what is she looking like today? any similarities with your las lemon?? 
Take it easy Dude. 
looking forward to your killer harvest. should def break a pound. or 2. latez doc


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that or it's going to be a monster! hope fully the naners will be to a minimum. you considered some of that dutch masters reverse stuff billy n dura swear by it?
> 
> nice update fella, load of top end genetics. bet you cant wait for that kick back eh. you'll love the exo mate. it's been the benchmark in the uk for 20 year haaha


Ive never gave much thought into reversing a plant, but this could be well worth it. For me, out all the amazing strain's ive grew over the past, this C.J has its own unique i.d that i could smell out blindfolded in a veg. room haha. But i love how it grow's, the Kush like bud's, the early finnish and sheer quality smoke. Seem's to be getting fatter this snip, like i said ive got a rooted cut in the prop. and still no sign's of nannar's but doubt i would see them hanging now. The bud is so swollen there might be a couple tucked away in there!!!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hi CInders mate. YOur garden looks absolutely stunning! I hope you had a wonderful Easter.
> My oh my, there is so much going on in your garden i dont know where to begin.. your honestly one of the most talented gardeners i have ever known.
> Please tell me more about the single blade leaf. is that a sign of the livers?
> How that super lemon smelling? wait to you get her cured. yum yum yum.. ( lemon skunk is even better..lol)
> ...


Haha, i try Doc. My mate said once that i must have everything clicking and making the ideal conditions for them to come so good one after the other, but i told him "its just the genetic's man" lol.
The unknown soldier is deff. from one of your Snow White's. Like you said its un-canny how much it looks like the cherry cheese liver's, its got a more Lemon Skunk smell to it. Should be ready for flushing in a couple weeks  All other's are fine, the Lemon Haze is looking like it could do with a bigger house but the space just is'nt there. Im hoping with growing in coco, the yeild wont be affected.
I would'nt say the single blade's are a trait of the Liver's that you could I.D from, just like any plant that's been in a re-veg state it put's out single blade's, but the Liver's continues to put them out all through the cycle. I'm acctually having trouble telling the diff. between my Liver's and Exodus snip's. I can see in the flowering plants what's what but bot way too similar at this stage. ( for my eye anyway )

Hope your getting all settled, i feel the " No Grow " itch coming lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

So here's the Caseyband x B.S.B with the PINK Bud's a coming 
http://






Gonna be a bonnt lassie this one!

Space running out QUICK!!!!!
http://






Cant wait to take down the Snow White thats only got a couple week's to go so i can get some room in here! Its all going to fit one way or another 

Oh and my DOG ( offcourse )

http://







cgg


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lookin sweet as a nut matey 

How's life on the East Side??? lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

All's good homie, just going to see if i can catch up with dura to ask about this reversing soloution Don was saying him and bill swear by to hit this crazy Casey Jone's plant ive got. If it will take the hermie trait away i think it will be well worth it man!
How's trick's your end, im STILL waiting on this guy taking down the Exodus......... Think he took it down before he went away for the weekend there so hopefully get a taste soon lol. If no, mine will be


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Aww the dutch master reverse?? Aye Billy swears by it matey, am sure he used it on a hermi with 100% success. Didnt actually see it work but a know he recommends it to anyone who needs it. A think you can use it as a preventative measure rather than jst because you have to


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Aye am good mate, ma 4 psychosis clones are fighting the good fight, fingers crossed they'll root this time. Goin to pop a few Blue Cheese seeds jst in case so a can get them vegged up and into flower. They're from Big Buddha a think regs (a fellow rui'r pollenated his females with a male all from same pack of seeds). He's got 3 or 4 of them on jst now and seems to be only a couple of pheno's, yet to see pics but they're soundin good.

Will drop you a wee email matey...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

ye sound Pal, the Budda gear i allway's found to be quality. I had a cracking couple pheno's of their chiesel, but their blue cheese was allways good in my book's. Im not 100% but think las's was budda's.
How long is that your clones have been rooting? If their still green and looking o.k then they should come good mate. I know a guy who just dip's them and put's them strait into pot's of compost. They sometimes take a couple week's but eventually will root. Aslong as their decent size's, you'll notice the bottom leaves die and can sometimes see the stalk swell up.

finger's crossed


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

To be honest mate a think a took them about 4-5 days ago, still green but lookin a bit floppy on top if you know what I mean. I soaked some coco with 2.5ml per 10 ltr of ma 3 part(grow,bloom,micro)along with some bio roots(stimulator) n diamond nectar (fulvic acid) and put in some party cups. Snipped, dipped n poked in lol... We'l c what happens fingers are crossed anyway.....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Sound's like they have a good chance with all that care mate lol, i just snip, dip and stick in jiffy, but its one of those thing's untill you have it done a couple time's it's daunting when coming to keeping your KEEPER'S. I know a few people who have made the mistake of thinking " mabe half will root ??? " And the almost all do. But im sure it would be a mistake you can handle eh!


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 13, 2012)

Lol am sure al manage, a started with 5 started high hopin for 1 lmao

Catch ye laters matey, sent you that wee email


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Coolm bean's man, i'll catch you soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2012)

hows the lone ranger this morning? sore napper? 

big game for the jam tarts this after. going to be tough. 

catch up with ye laters man


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello Cinders matE. 
I hope your doing well. 
how is your 420 going? isnt is great that it falls on a Fryday this year.
well amigo i have you cornered now . 
I know you have grown the ICExCB and the Psyco Surprise. 
Can you breifly tell me a bit about each .. what the high is like and if they are a big yeilder? Im still searching for what i should waterfarm scrog. I want a strong knock out high and a huge yielder. 
Thanks take it easzy
Amblurr


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hows the lone ranger this morning? sore napper?
> 
> big game for the jam tarts this after. going to be tough.
> 
> catch up with ye laters man


Aye, just like i told my lad, Na' Prob's! C'mon the Jambo's!!!!
Had a good old few bevrages that day 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Hello Cinders matE.
> I hope your doing well.
> how is your 420 going? isnt is great that it falls on a Fryday this year.
> well amigo i have you cornered now .
> ...


Alright Amber, ive not grown the ICE cross yet, ive got a couple other Caseyband crosses going atm but i'd think you'd need the ICE pheno as the C.B is sturdy, thick branching.
Ive not seen the Psyco Killer right through yet, ive also got one going lol need to lock the father down onthat one! Why not S.L.H ? Im smoking some las Lemon just now, and really fresh. A realy nice smoke mmmmmmmmmmm 
I chopped the u/known plant down the other day so i'll getsome but shot's up let you see what you think it might be! You think you'll get thing's up and running soon Doc?

HAPPY 420 TO ALL

cgg


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi /cindyguygy. ah what a day! just didd a 420 bong hit of bubblebomB! woof..woof.
woops wrong strain.lmao
i have this much super lemon haze.. .hold on...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

super lemon haze is a classic, your not a real stoner till you grow and smoke it.lol

damn this bubblebong is sooo strong. im shakin like a 
pot leaf. 








but i do love to grow superlemonhaze and havent for a while.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 20, 2012)

ill be up and running in no time cindears deer, dont you worry mate. 
I got my waterfarm bucket, plumbing on order and it will be in on Wednesday.
i cleaned all me pebbled and the used waterfarm unit wiht bleach. im hooking up the ducting tomorrow possibly. 
the cherry cheeze livers baby looks fuckin HOT and sexy already. she will get her sexy ass planted tomorrow in some CANNA COCO!!! !
yes you read that correctly ! CANNA COC0 fresh from the UK! a new hydro store has the exclusive on it and i got a discount bag that had accidently torn for half off! 
show me that mystery plant NOW! or im going to kick your ass.lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> ill be up and running in no time cindears deer, dont you worry mate.
> I got my waterfarm bucket, plumbing on order and it will be in on Wednesday.
> i cleaned all me pebbled and the used waterfarm unit wiht bleach. im hooking up the ducting tomorrow possibly.
> the cherry cheeze livers baby looks fuckin HOT and sexy already. she will get her sexy ass planted tomorrow in some CANNA COCO!!! !
> ...


Good 420 Amberzinski!!! Lemon for me today, but i kicked it off with a Caseyjones biff and im still in a bubble! Ive got a few g of some snip's i gave to a mate, so got a right good pick n mix from Exodus Cheese, Liver's, DOG, Casey Jones, Qrazy Quake, S.L.H and an unknown Deep Purp. Querkle cross i done, GREAT 420! My Own menu haha. This other Plant is down and hanging since Sun. So i'll get a couple Pic's later chum. 
When i move im going to get another tent just to scrog the S.L.H in my waterfarm, this las pheno is soooooo tasty! I put an envelope through the room with some Cheese in another and an hour later when i went through all i could smell was the clean Lemon ( almost FAKE ) smell. The Haze come through with smoking.

catch u later Doc


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

Updatey Timey 

http://






Full Family

http://






Exodus Cheese


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Lookin good Bro.... Bountiful harvest ahead my friend


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

No long now mate

More Cheeese
http://






http://


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

How many weeks in you on the exo mate?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

About 3 to go i think should do them, Check my S.L.H las super pheno!!!!!!!!
http://





http://






This was flowered at about 12-12 inch. lst'd and only a 3-4 litre pot! Crazy plant, deff a keeper in my book's


----------



## scotia1982 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thats a fuckin big beastie mate, your gonnae love it, got to smoke some 10 week gear about a fortnight ago Mmmm Mmmm MMmmmmmmm lol...

Fairy should be departing 2moro mate all goin well, if not defo thurs.... That kl?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

Aye man, ill mail you in a min. Im smoking some i got kicked back just now and its up there with Westy's lem pheno Psyco Killer. Get great trim off the SLH and Cheese too 

http://






I Love the ISO Oil, this was from about an inch 1/2 in bottom of jar a coke can size! Stuff's wicked


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

Pink Lady's
http://






Cant see the color from the sheer No's of pistil's

http://






And not forgetting my ( headless ) DOG Wooooof!!!
http://






Crazy Casey Jone's snip
http://


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2012)

AWESOME CINDERS! Beautiful images and stunning girls. thanks for posting these amazing picutres. 
im doing a warm up this evening in my tent. I started germin the casey jones and the dog. I pick up my second waterfarm unit tomorrow. and i must say
YOur ISO oil looks mighty dank, I enjoy making that myself. My last bit was too wet and grew big hairy white mold all over it... bummer that was some serious nice shit. oh well . 
your las lemon looks seriously delicious and chunky. i can smell it all the way over here its so potent. I be you and your sweetheart can wait to toke on that. 
take care, 
Amber


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

You know it Doc. Ive got a small bit to do me till harvest so were Lemoning it up lol.
I Love the ISO Oil, the best by far was the gear i made with C.J mmmmmmmmmmmm The white mould could it have been condensation? I made the mistake of blowing the last off alcohol and ended up with a white patch of water!!!! Now i do it infront of my extractor fan and it evaporates in no time! Mine looks a bit freaky a.t.m, ive got another snip lying in wait though 
So is this your scrog choice, the DOG and Casey jones? 2 that would fit the bill alright! I forgot to take some bud shots from that Snow White, its deff. white lol, i'll get a couple later Amber.

cgg


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

Doin yerself proud there son. Eveything is looking mighty fine bru!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 25, 2012)

DST said:


> Doin yerself proud there son. Eveything is looking mighty fine bru!!!!!


Thank's mate, just glad to be back on course for a nice crop. Had a few weeks there of smoking street crap. There was even Soapbar going about and a bit bush, and no like the schwag i used to see 20 years ago ( weetabix seeds n all ), this was some African compressed ganja that did'nt even look smokable lol,i decided on not trying it lol, Pure George W


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

ooooer, a bit George W......Monkey Matting is what it's officially called.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 25, 2012)

all your girls are looking spot on cinders lad. fine work. cracking shots you chucked up in the uk thread too. we'll put you on commission next 

how much bud or trim went into your iso? i'm well looking forward to having a bag of trim to play with


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 25, 2012)

wow CGG lots be going onn over here 

your back in the game back to fighten shape an weight 
its like you were never away 

sum very fine work 
very fine shots 
of sum fine models

you have demonstrated fine gardening skils in showing sum of the top notch girls in your neighborhood 
like lookin at Miss UK -(like Miss america)
i have not seen better specimens of the top Uk strains as you have presented 

keep um cumin 

mail has been in transit for 1 week now -id say another week to go


----------



## DST (Apr 25, 2012)

I agree Dwez, lad's getting his dank on for sure!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 27, 2012)

a good day today i got message from PB that the eagle has landed 
he will be getin wit you soon enjoy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2012)

Cheer's lad's, the help, advice and all the trick's of the trade ive picked up along the way have combined into a nice mix of ( dank ) green thumb lol.
I'm just happy to be part of a group of guy's that are on the same level as me ( excluding a few lol ), and still have the old school principle's of " spread the love " and get a good chat along the way! Not to mention the Good friend's ive made and helped me get my garden down to an Amsterdam coffeeshop menu of strain's lol, but i appriciate all the good vibe's!

Dwez, i'll catch you on the flip bru  Nice one!

Don, its the least i could do for the cause!

D.S.T your just a Ledgend stop playing


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2012)

P.S Donny, it was just a couple g of fine trim from some Exo and SLH. Like i said about an inch in bottomturn of jar size of coke can, good return man! 
I cant wait to get ALOT of trim and pop corn bud to shake up  
Smearing it on the paper first makes a j last forever its great


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice, nice, nice, im stuck on phone in bedroom baby sitting while the princess clears her flat lol sjmoking dog cured nice >>>>>>>


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Apr 28, 2012)

> ), and still have the old school principle's of " spread the love "


 to tell the truth that is the way the game is supposed to be played cuse we be doin da work of da omighty 

all he ask of us is we give each other luv -when we spreden da luv we be doin his work 
but member when we were kids an relly played games there was alwys sumone to ruin it for all


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 30, 2012)

So, its been a crazy week! M.I.A Psyco snip's and Stupid Lawyer's that i could teach a few thing's from straight common sense! Honestly, i just had a clown go from telling me he could no longer help me to back tracking to " You Have To ". 
Must have thought i'd throw in towel on a civil matter and trying to take the peg-ish but its not on man! This guy will be hearing my voice in his dream's!!!

On a greener note, all's nice and colorfull. From the Cheese and Liver's getting flushed, a very frosty ( as usuall ) 4 week DOG, to T.H.C's Pip's putting out all the nice pink's and Purp's  My S.L.H ( las pheno ) is a crazy plant! I lst'd it a little to bush-up, snipped off all under growth so it gre like a scrog style without the screen, and its some size getting!!!
Only Prob is when the 3 Exodus and 2 Liver's come down, i'll need to use the tent to dry with filter on or i'll be asking for it wi the reek from these beaut's! So im having to hook up a 250w H.P.S in a cab. that has provin to be good growing ground, to hold the ones that still have some week's left to run.

Mr. West. Sound's like you got your hand's full, Cured DOG you say! Ive got a few more week's untill ive got some of that fine ass kush, i love watching it grow with the " Frost on steroid's " from the off! A truly amazing catch that DOG is man!
Take it easy geezer!

Dwez, i got p.m from Pukka, i'll hit you up when the time come's my man!
No Pic's today, next will be the finnished cheese's


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Apr 30, 2012)

CGG you got some frosty ass buds. Great work, sub'd up!

FM


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 13, 2012)

Welcome along F.M

Ive been off my feet for a couple weeks with this bug i cant seem to shake, and the flu coming back as quick as one of us can get clear of it. The wee fella is suffering, ( hence me being up at this time lol) Had conjunctivitis and tonsillitis to boot. He's just choking out the last of the cold aswell poor wee man!

So ive got a bunch of cracking shot's to stick up in a few hours. The camera is in the car and theres na chance im jumping down out there just now! Weve got a stom a brewing, but i'll have them up shortly. 
All Cheese and Liver's is down, i took down the S.L.H and DOG lastnight. Ive not been keeping track on my week's, but the DOG must have got put in earlier than i thought or has come ready very fast! Either way its done and hung! " fekin love that plant "
So just the colorfull Caseyband Crosses left to come with the 2 B.S.B's looking like flush time, ( one Pink Bud's one green ) and a Calizhar that just looks amazing! Infact i should have took another Pic of that one as the snap i have is about a week old. 
But for what's came out, other's have went in so the saga continues  

Update soon


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 14, 2012)

Hope you feel better, get well soon!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

pRon Time 

Exodus Cheese
http://

More
http://

More http://

Having a bit hassle putting these Pic's up, if you's can bear with me, 
Cheer's D, How trick's mate!

Super Lemon Haze ( las pheno )
http://

Mature Liver's mmmmmmmmmm
http://

DOG Top
http://

The S.L.H Pic was from a wee or so ago, i didnt notice untill trimming and with most of the leaves leached i noticed a nice hint of Purp.
http://

Can't see too much in these shot's, but dont think ive saw this ever growing pheno come Purple ???
Anyway, here IS Purple....

Caseyband x Calizhar
http://

And Pink 

Caseyband x Black Sour Bubble
http://

http://

http://


----------



## DST (May 14, 2012)

Nice Cinders lad!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2012)

aye, some absolute crackers there cinders lad.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

I took a bunch, having a bit trouble putting them up, got to to it twice every Pic back n forth ffs, so there's the pic of the bunch i think lol. Ive got a diff. pheno C.B x B.S.B that i must have missed out, its like a twin of the above with less Pink in the Bud and more dense.
The fume's are fleeing laddie haha, got a snap just for you, ill pop over and drop it in


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 14, 2012)

very nice work Mr CGG 
i sure wish i could smell dem 
i was just thinkin which i wold be tryin first if i had the chance 
would be quite a hard decision 

enjoy them all bro as you reap whut you sow 
an i hope you and yours are back at your peak health soon


I and I


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 14, 2012)

Easy lad!! lol.......hows it goin mate? all be lookin dank as at your place mate, glad they all come good for ya! what ever happend to the GK male? you get pollen from him??
Also fella i was wonderin where you got them dog seeds you gave me, were they sxelfed from your last 1?


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (May 15, 2012)

Cind those are so sexy ass plants! Frosty and Fire!!!

FM


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2012)

Evening all, i see the LIKE button is back  I missed that for a while it was away.

So the Jambo's won the cup, and ive been on the sauce since Sat. Had a great day out at the Game, and back in the toon yest for the Team's parading the cup. Didnt expect the 5-1 hammering we gave the Hib's but hey, they'r shit man!!!  Wooooop Wooooop

[video=youtube;yf85QH_vquw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf85QH_vquw[/video]

" Notice the Hib's fan's leave around 55 Min's  "


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 21, 2012)

Cindy me ol mukka did somethin turn up at urs for ya?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2012)

Cheer's for the comment's folk's.

Pukka, they came great Pal ! The G.K was being held with a friend when i first got they 3 i had to move everything about a week later, that's how im just getting round to growing them out myself man. The GK male got threw by the arse!!!! I had plan's for to hit my DOG With that.

Dwez, they all smell great bro! from the cheesey cheese and Liver's to the Dankness of the DOG and fruity Lemon Haze. Ive just chopped the 2 Caseyband crosses, not Pic's sorry, i'll get some bud shot's. The Pink one went darker, and green pheno went Pink deep in the bud. Both have Nice Sour smell's with the greener pheno got something sweet in there. Going to take down the Calizhar cross tomorow, ive GOT to get an uo-to-date Pic of that beauty! Going to be doing a hash run too, so all go my friend!

cgg


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Cindy me ol mukka did somethin turn up at urs for ya?


Aye mate  When i was on briefly last week i done a 20 min post on you'r thread for it to get wiped when i clicked POST, and was in a hurry mate, but just about to hit you up geezer


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 22, 2012)

*MON THE FUCKIN JAMBO's!!!!!!!!

nice one fella!*


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 22, 2012)

Its all just clicked mate can remember you tellin me now lol my mind is mush some times!
What takes your fancy the most from my gear then mate? hope you find some fire lad!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2012)

HI!!! cinders mate. I missed you so much!!! how are you ???? what did you think of the snow white??


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 31, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Its all just clicked mate can remember you tellin me now lol my mind is mush some times!
> What takes your fancy the most from my gear then mate? hope you find some fire lad!!


Its this weed thing i think lol, but i think i'll try the Grape Kush/Liver's it just sound's sooo funky! Hey, las was'nt kidding on that Lem. being a cracker!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI!!! cinders mate. I missed you so much!!! how are you ???? what did you think of the snow white??


Ah Ha, Amberzinzky!!! Long time me good friend! Ive been having ALOT of issues at home and not had alot of time to get online, just been doing me update's! Made some killer bubble hash other day, going to do a post with the snap's later.
The snow whith was nice, not what i expected. at first it had like a citrus smell and skunky look, but the result's were Nice, creeper stone and had like a jack herer kind of spice to it.
So how's thing's, are you almost settled yet? Still playing around with thought's of the garden lol, loved your design sketch. I dont know if it just my crazy methods and not worrying too much about my plant's, but i keep to same simple routine and it seem's to be working 

Hope your good chica 

cgg


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jun 1, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Its this weed thing i think lol, but i think i'll try the Grape Kush/Liver's it just sound's sooo funky! Hey, las was'nt kidding on that Lem. being a cracker!


Haha yeh defo the weed matey!!.....aye its a belter the slh geezer how long you let it go? I liked the 10week high best. must admit the gk x livers aka blue grape tickles my fancy the most the blues has a special place in my heart lol been smokin it for nearly 15 years. be back for those pics mate glad your well!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 1, 2012)

yo CGG 
my dude 
how you be 
i hope all is well for you and yours 

stay focused 
stay strong


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 2, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Haha yeh defo the weed matey!!.....aye its a belter the slh geezer how long you let it go? I liked the 10week high best. must admit the gk x livers aka blue grape tickles my fancy the most the blues has a special place in my heart lol been smokin it for nearly 15 years. be back for those pics mate glad your well!!!!


Blue Grape You say! Sound's Good man, aye the Liver's is just pure in your face, but has a nice taste diff from the cheese ( that you only notice after smoking it atleast a year haha ) 15 you say! WOW great job 
I left the Lemon around 10 week's mabe a few day's more, got one going into week 4. BIG Biatch  Need to get some garden snap's don too!
Here's the bubble hash i made, its wicked 











Dwezelitsame said:


> yo CGG
> my dude
> how you be
> i hope all is well for you and yours
> ...


Hey brother Dwez, im good mate! Going to Pop that Chem S.D x H.B very soon! Just waiting to get some space and going to do some more seed's. They last one's from H.C, and the Qrazy Quake were beaut's, and nice smoke to boot. 
Ive got a Psyco Killer suprise in week 3-4, got to get a shot of this up! One long cola from being kept so long in small pot in veg. it never branched out, its looking like going to be very frost  
Everything else same stage apart from a single DOG getting flushed.

cgg


----------



## mr west (Jun 2, 2012)

I come looking for the pic of the psycho surprise but its no here niether


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 2, 2012)

hey me too , where is that psycho surpirse??
cinders is totally flaking on us again! lol
probebly whited out from those huge bubble hash blocks. lol


NO ..but sereiously cinders, im sorry to hear about the personal issues at home, i hope it all works itself out. just stay positive by keeping the simple gardening routine up < you have a magical way about growing. You should be a professor at Oaksterdam uniVersity in California. I would take all of your classes.
Im settling in well , this place is very erie and sinister. Its very wild and fantastic. And my garden is thriving like mad. I have had to make some HUGE adjustments in how to deal with the enviornment here. Water and Air being my most challenging issues. Absoluetly spoiled in Washington State, a wonderfully easy place to grow indoors, the desert has challenged me but im up for it. I got a dog on the loose and Mr. Casey JOnes driving his train High on Cocaine inside my 1200 watt DR 120 Secret Jardin Tent IN hydro waterfarmville land. under a massive pink laced scrog screen. 

Full Flower Ahead. toot toot ..woof woof .. oh and cant forget the Smelly Cherrry in the Phototron and 2 outdoor girls Starburst Haze ( a MR. robbie P pRoduction of Delboys Bubblebomb meets las fingerez superlemon haze....... brand new never grown or smoked before strain ) and Romulan x Black Rose (a tiptoptoker presentation) 

just binned a beautiful male starburst haze. 
tell me more about your garden. Im glad you like the snow white.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 4, 2012)

how do cowboy? sounds like trouble down at the corral? sorry to hear it lad, you were just getting turned round again too.

giz a bell if ya want a blather lad.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

mr west said:


> I come looking for the pic of the psycho surprise but its no here niether


Its a coming, kept safe in the Camera  You'll be first to see it man!



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey me too , where is that psycho surpirse??
> cinders is totally flaking on us again! lol
> probebly whited out from those huge bubble hash blocks. lol
> 
> ...


Hey Doc. Not so sure your around atm, ill keep looking!

Thanks for the nice words and comments on my skills in the garden lol. ( all in the pips ) but, ive suprised myself with some of the Pic's when i take a look back through the archives lol. Did you get my card ? Your's was a nice suprise, hope youve found your feet in that desert, or atleast water lol.

hope you n yours are all good and well, and if you pop in hit me up.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do cowboy? sounds like trouble down at the corral? sorry to hear it lad, you were just getting turned round again too.
> 
> giz a bell if ya want a blather lad.


Doing alot fekkin better than before, hope i get some decent time this run....... Just as i got the new kit and was knocking them out for fun. Its no too funny buying damp smelly street schwag for a fortune!
But Chrimbo should bring Plenty 

ill kick this back off when i get a comp. that i can show my grow, this is a joke of a laptop! Still feels great to be back, and good to see some folks are still around!

cinders


----------



## F.M.I.L.Y (Sep 9, 2012)

Long time no see CGG, go to see you! I been very busy with work.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 24, 2012)

hey cinders mate. damn its been a while since we chatted. whats new with you? 
I didnt get a card from you . its the thought that counts so THanKs!! 
im statring up a new grow and very excited about my Psycho Surprise that i just planted this evening with her very psychotic tap root. how did yours turn out? did you like the high? i got a bunch of other fun things in the mix too . so i will be running 3 tents.. one with all coco 12/12 from seed. and 2 waterfarm scrog tents. One waterfarm is Pineapple Express and the other one is Cottoncandy. I did really well with my Casey JOnes waterfarm scrog last grow and im excited to do some more monster scroggin. and little dwarf coco plants too!!

Hope your doing fanfuckintastic! its so great to hear from you again. xoxox Amber


----------



## cONkey (Oct 28, 2012)

pweaze cum back cinderz mayte . i miss u slow slow much. u the only one dat everer really understlandz me .and i weed you help pweeeze cinderz mait.cum back cum back cum back for wittle conkey pwwwweeeezzzeeee!!!!!!!!!!!
!
[video=youtube_share;eiBB4BxoSiU]http://youtu.be/eiBB4BxoSiU[/video]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2012)

Da da!!!!So how the hell is everyone! Shit its good to b a full time player again. Was getting a wee bit of a prob when everything in town was being compared to my swag as to how good something was and done. As in ( my meds was the fekin benchmark for all others ) NOT GOOD. But Ive threw a couple clones out and let a couple lads take credit  Conky! Great to find you, your a hard man to keep track off. I just finnished a C.B x LEM Qleaner, pics at weekend. Got a bunch  Fingers crossed for your P.K suprise, Ive got the snap from the one I done in cam. Its like a baseball bat!Looking forward to some more amazing strains and put the show back on.Cgg


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2012)

Laying down benchmarks in the auld Reekie eh!!! May be one day I'll get to sample some of this A1 yola!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2012)

hahaha class, benchmark for the locals. boss ballin cowboy


----------



## cONkey (Nov 9, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Da da!!!!So how the hell is everyone! Shit its good to b a full time player again. Was getting a wee bit of a prob when everything in town was being compared to my swag as to how good something was and done. As in ( my meds was the fekin benchmark for all others ) NOT GOOD. But Ive threw a couple clones out and let a couple lads take credit  Conky! Great to find you, your a hard man to keep track off. I just finnished a C.B x LEM Qleaner, pics at weekend. Got a bunch  Fingers crossed for your P.K suprise, Ive got the snap from the one I done in cam. Its like a baseball bat!Looking forward to some more amazing strains and put the show back on.Cgg


GOOD to have you back mate! Im ready for the sHOW!!!
it has NOT been the same without ya here!!!!!no body does it like Cinders,,noone !!! SHIT DUDE>> holy fuck thats so fucked about times in your alley .you like the fuckin jesus king of the town. mad mad MAD RESPECT!!hell . i Cant wait to see all your fat glittering glistening swelling sticky smelly girlies. 
mate you must have top pimp dog rep in town. im honored to know you and be ur wittle fwend.
ONe day you getALL the respect just LIKe the Wizard of Ozz. if i could just get my hands on those rotten jealous bastards that did that to you! id make them pay for their sicknesssesss.
im good now that i got some grow going on and your back! thanks for asking. 
have a killa weekend!
your friend Conkz


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2012)

So the weekends nearly over, but ill keep the word and get these snaps up today! I Had a heavy wake on Fri, fell asleep on couch after A Scran and woke to be up all night with a banging head from the gin! So Sat. Was a recovery day, but I made time to chop a Dog and get a few pic"s that look cracking. Still another dog a SLH and Exo cheese to fall but an extra few days wont hurt them.Ill b back with the snaps  Cgg


----------



## DST (Nov 11, 2012)

excuses excuses...as bad as Scottish football. We'll be waiting....


----------



## cONkey (Nov 11, 2012)

hmm where the hell are your priorties kid? get your ass out of bed and show me your buds!!!!!!!!!!
[video=youtube_share;8-ejyHzz3XE]http://youtu.be/8-ejyHzz3XE[/video]


----------



## mr west (Nov 11, 2012)

what conkey said


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2012)

Think his horse has thrown a shoe?!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

So.........
Lets try AGAIN!!!!!

Here what ive been up to sine my abscence


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

So i need to get familiar with this new comp.... 
but the first 3 are CaseyBand crosses
and second lot is DOG with the Pineapple Haze ive got, ( cindy 99 x Nev's haze ) took a wee while to get the clone but its worth it. Finnishes in 8-9 weeks depending on your taste likes, but is a heavy hitter that im going to keep as tight as my other clones.

Edit: the last pic is Exodus Cheese

Still not had chance to try the psycosis cut yet, but looking good! Ill get some more snaps of what im doing atm soon as

laters

cgg


----------



## DST (Dec 19, 2012)

Busy little chuffer you been eh!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

We Try our best


----------



## mr west (Dec 20, 2012)

lookin gooood buddy, ur shaming me lol I am gonnA have to pull my fingers out now ffs lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 20, 2012)

Ha Ha there he is, just that cowboy don to pop by.
ive had more come backs on that P.K surprise in the other thread, i left it off my own page, but thats the last bunch. Ive got a DOG and a SLH flushing for Chrimbo and got to do lots of re-potting with the clones, but time to pop some new seeds...... Got to see whats lying, but going to try the D.P.Q again and pick out a couple of the older ones i got.

Hopefully a good year a coming!!!

( its no easy with 1 tent eh fred  )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

You still got that frosty QQ snip cowboy?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2012)

Na mate, remember i had to move it to grow it, then do a re-veg, and after having to cut my no's so many fucking times, it didnt make it  
That was a beauty eh! Ive done another since and it was like a spear! same frost.
i
I'll see if ive still got the snap in me albums, thanks for popping by!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 21, 2012)

This be Her





Qrazy Quake @ B.B


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 22, 2012)

aye she was a beauty lad! i've just set a few QQ x Dog seeds away last week, reckon that should be canny interesting.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 23, 2012)

Aye, i saw a pkt of them floating around with some new swag and noticed there was the DOG mixed up in there. But, yip, going to be some Jacob's in there to be sought out fella.
So.................
what else is new, sounds like you've been busy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

loads mate,just trying to balance everything and time it right to have weed for the troops and a bit cash and weed for me and presents for folks you know the drill lol.

heads battered with it. just kicking back tonight. hope you n the fam have a cracking crimbo mate.

All the best!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks man, had my hands quite full too, was still running about town yest ! Had an Exo Cheese biff in tow, you should have seen the people break their necks every time i lit it haha, a bit bait going into shops though !

Well you's have a bloody good one Partner, got a feeling i might bump into you next year!

cinders


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2012)

Hope you have a cool Yule buddy, all the best for you and the family.


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2012)

Prettige kerstdagen jongen!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 25, 2012)

mr west said:


> Hope you have a cool Yule buddy, all the best for you and the family.


ill try my hardest man  You to, You to! The lad is still in bed, still trying to build a toy! 



DST said:


> Prettige kerstdagen jongen!


Thanks, you to mucker 
( wideo )


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2012)

Is that like Wireless Video? W-ideo, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 25, 2012)

a wireless rodeo !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2012)

well its about time i put this thread back together! Ive had a few scoops today ( beers ) so excuse my poor pic's. The batteries went in the cam. before i could get anything done, had to heat them to catch these shots, i left the DOG up to snap tomorrow, here's the SLH ( las pheno ). I Love this plant


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2012)

SLH ( U.K Clone )


Again the pictures could have been better but, well ive stayed sober all week choked up so.....

DOG to come tomorrow 

cinders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2012)

Hahah heating batteries lol I bite mine for the extra few moments. 

Can't see em on me bugle anyway lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 29, 2012)

Got a really potent looking H.B x Chem Sour D thats small, 12/12 from seedling, but going to be a small yeilder, kind of like the cherry cheese looked, wee walnuts!
This SLH is a beast, got to hook my water farm up to see how big she can go, might need a new tent  Its all on her aswell, does her thang without much help.





a bubble hash run a coming, got all trim from last bunch to put with this lot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 30, 2012)

back with a vengeance cinders fella. they look canny sweet man. i've had my eye on a waterfarm for a while now. need to get my veg area sorted round with the shelves i got a while back got most of the bits n bobs to get it put up. just haven't been arsed ya ken 

still trying to decide what to put in the thing though. you see the SLH x smelly cherry pics that yorkshire man has been throwing up in the uk thread? that was going to be my first choice but i'm holding back to see if the batch of dogs i dug up in the stash are the original run. looking for that purple dog....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> back with a vengeance cinders fella. they look canny sweet man. i've had my eye on a waterfarm for a while now. need to get my veg area sorted round with the shelves i got a while back got most of the bits n bobs to get it put up. just haven't been arsed ya ken
> 
> still trying to decide what to put in the thing though. you see the SLH x smelly cherry pics that yorkshire man has been throwing up in the uk thread? that was going to be my first choice but i'm holding back to see if the batch of dogs i dug up in the stash are the original run. looking for that purple dog....


Aye the water ferms work good for mothers or BIG heavy girls. Ive got to sort my clones out too, allsorts needing done, including some cloning after the thrip thing thats them going crazy, cant wait to do this pineapple haze thingy and show what it does. I'll take a couple extra snips 
Aye i saw the yorkshiremans x with the smelly cherry x SLH, i was thinking of doing her with one of these colorful Caseyband crosses but think it migh be too alike with that so ill seek another dad.
Dinny tell me youve misplaced they dog pip's man! I was going to trade you for a couple of my selfed carbon copies! This is thee original, she was just going purp too with the cold.






Last Exo cheese nug, untill next time


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2012)

Great Fights on UFC last night. Kudo's to Cain for getting the belt back and beating the shit out jnr.
here's the man though, nice track too 
[video=youtube;8UKt6vA8p4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UKt6vA8p4U[/video]

got a good point with the weed thing, like he says all other fighters take handfull's of pills to recover after a fight, he just smokes weed, not as if its performance enhancing lol
Non the less, Nick and Nate are the most exciting fighters in their


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2012)

hahah love that at 2:31 he waves one arm full circle and jabs with the other haha

good lightweight fighter but he does seem a little sloppy in places. technique could be better, little ju jitsu to him, but i probably just haven't seen enough. looks like he' a toe to toe-rag lmao he'd deffo give me a hiding like lol.

anyway, that dog looks the nuts kidda. and no i didn't lose the pips i FOUND the pips  i popped all of the old ones of the original batch i had. I've got a 10 bag of dog pips that i selfed still though. tell you what lets wait a few month and see what comes of the run i'm doing. then we'll just swap clones eh? I'm well keen to get a dog keeper and run it hydro. 

still swap a few pips if you want fella obv. 

i dunno what happened with my exo, i mothered her and then when she flowered the buds were l stunted tiny things, perfectly formed and frosty just tiny. th pips in the branches i spluffed seemed underdeveloped when i took them out too. they'll still germ likely but it was a right fucker. was expecting a few oz and got like 1.5. thinking it might be these thrip fuckers eating the new shoots n roots.

have yasel a cracking new years eve lad


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Dec 31, 2012)

happy fuckin new year mate.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2012)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah love that at 2:31 he waves one arm full circle and jabs with the other haha
> 
> good lightweight fighter but he does seem a little sloppy in places. technique could be better, little ju jitsu to him, but i probably just haven't seen enough. looks like he' a toe to toe-rag lmao he'd deffo give me a hiding like lol.
> 
> ...





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> happy fuckin new year mate.


hahah, aye he's a good fighter to watch, he just rains the 50% punches and throws in a couple 100's, they were alot of his old fights, his little bro ( in background in Avatar ) is just as good, with better ju jitsu.
Good new's on the seed find, i'll deff get back to you on the DOG trade bro. this has kept well with no prob's, good for a mum.
So have you got the thrips on the run yet? little critter's, after getting shot of them myself there my growth has been crazy! Going to mother the Pineapple Haze and put a couple snips out if your interested? You WILL like this plant man, dont you mind the jambo lad talk about the ' Scotch mist ' strain? This is it, going to tweak it and see if i cant set her up with a good gadgie. 

Anyway im off to kick off the start of wednesday's headache 
have a good one Pal

D.A.T very nice to see you pop in, hope your having a smashing time chica


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

thrips are getting turfed out hopefully this week mate. little fuckers.
once i've had the all clear well do snips eh  scotch mist is a cracking name for a strain lad.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 1, 2013)

Aye i was thinking it was a good-un  ' you can hear them say Whats ' Scoth Mist ', i say just ask D>S>T


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 1, 2013)

aye i hadn't thought that no one past scotch corner would get it lmao


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 10, 2013)

So, all the festive's over, ive got alot of catching up to do in the garden, atleast my veg. plants are having a good old time stretching away, i want to make sure the thrips are long gone before i take clones, but a double dose of a garden centre spray, and some plant vitality should keep them at bay!
Done a bubble hash run last night, something didnt work out right?? there seems to be an extra bag, or they were wrong way round hahah, na theres 2 like ( wash ) bags with 1 of them to fit in somewhere?
Either way, i got a good 7 gram from the 25/75m bags, both stick and snake-a-ble  OH! its wicked too 

I'll get some snaps up when i get camera back, the lass was out at a show in town so it will be full no doubt....

laters

cgg


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey folks, just a quick note, lost the lead for camera, batteries are dead ( cant bite them no more don ), but the Headband x Chem Sour D is almost done along with an Exo cheese and Purple le Pew, apart from the cheese the other 2 were gifted beans and I really want to get the snaps up for Dwez. 
They didn't have much veg. And I think the thrip thing has cost me on th crop, but can't wait to do these two again! 

One thing I was going to ask, I used p.v + on my clones for the thrip thing and its like its killing the plants off, burnt all new shoots! Luckily they are decent size plants but I didn't expect this


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 14, 2013)

I was gifted some stuff that's giving them a kicking at the moment. not totally free of the little fuckers but getting there. i'll send ya a bit if you want man?

sounds like your going to be finishing about same time as me


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds good man, aye we'll b good around same time, i'll bell you my new e-mail


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

So with the cold comes the ' colour ' 

Livers






Purp. le Pew






DOG






H.B x Chem Sour Diesel





I tried to get a close up of this one to capture the lovley pink hues on the buds, but my camers skill's are'nt the best and i just took quick snaps while i was passing 
I'll take some more during harvest, but the headband x and purple le pew got done 12/12 from seedlings around a couple weeks from sprout. Both are amazing plants, the Purp didnt stretch too much but deff. will be giving her another run! The Headband x Chem Sour Diesel is some of the frostiest plants ive grew and would deff. give off good weight, GOT to find me a male out my bunch!!!

Many thanks to Dwezel for the influence 

cgg


----------



## scotia1982 (Jan 21, 2013)

Lookin lovely that cinders m8,ma prplewrecks doin exact same


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

It sure does scottie lad, cant wait to schmoke this up  

Its alway the same when you grow a new seed your not 100% on and dont veg long or clone, the always come keepers!


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2013)

evening cinders mate. Hows it going, my lemon pledge psycho killah has bounced back after being locked out lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

No 3 bad matey, just getting the snaps up before i get the lad off to bed, i'll be back around later if you still up lol. I need to jump over and check out what your playing with, dgt is going with a couple new intereting sounding strains, im sure youll be growing the FUNK too


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2013)

I havenay took no pics of my plants for ages lol. Always seems to be the wrong time when i want to take pics. I will get on it this week i hope tho.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

But no doubt youll be playing with something nice, my veg cab. is in a bad state, after the thrip thing, i sprayed them all with p.v and its burned them all to near death!!! I was out buying a new light today to try stimulate them back, but will they be the same? 
Bout time i popped some seeds anyway, but dont want to lost my clone onlys......... Catch 22 especially when the pip's are coming like the last bunch ive done!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

evening gents, 

fine looking funk you've got there cinders lad. frost on that HB x CSD looks tasty, hows that one smoke? 

I was wondering about that lemon pledge just this after westy. coming back a treat eh!?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2013)

So with the cold comes the ' colour '






Livers






Purp. le Pew






DOG






H.B x Chem Sour Diesel







you be packin sum nice lukin gear dere son 

and you nailed them all i see you dont rush your finishes 
very importat mostly a kiddy thing for sure 
you be back in top form bro 

respect to a mighty dragon slayer​


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> evening gents,
> 
> fine looking funk you've got there cinders lad. frost on that HB x CSD looks tasty, hows that one smoke?
> 
> I was wondering about that lemon pledge just this after westy. coming back a treat eh!?


Ive not took any testers off it yet but looks like its going to be a choker eh!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 21, 2013)

*

respect to a mighty dragon slayer

\cheers Dwez, they were great fun watching them change, just wish i had mor time to have done updates, ( and vegged them longer lo )​




*


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 24, 2013)

So, it looks like the new grow bulb has worked wonders on me clones and i can already see a massive difference. They were holding on, just needed that extra boost and ive got new shoots all over 
When they get to the point of no embarrasment ill whack a couple snaps up, hopefully i can get cut's off them soon!

Well its like half 3 a.m, just woke from my half drunken slumber yesterday, just waiting on the head to clear then roll me a fatty before trouble wakes up!!!!

Laters

cgg


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

Very excited to see that! Awesome


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2013)

dunno how ya can mate, when i'm hanging i can't even think about smoking. makes me 10 x worse. 

any chance of your dog cut? looks the daddy.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 12, 2013)

So..........

Its been all go latley and ive fell off the wheel for a month or so. No clones took and been very lazy on flowering much, but its a new day and a new year as of today for me ( no card's please ) 
Its ' very ' early doors, but ive got some nice iso oil covered in goodness from my grinder, and a few nice bits and pieces off my last 2 crops so, its an early start that will end up in battlecruiser later no doubt.

Im going to get on the cloning before i get too messed up, Don a dog will be on its way Pal, got to try this Pine though mate! Ill catch you soon.


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2013)

All the best mucker. Tried to PM ya but her a lazy git and ye haveny cleaned yer box o late

Try and behave, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2013)

back on yer horse and off at a gallop. it'll all come together in the end lad. 

gan canny


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2013)

all the best to you cinderz mate. good vibes from from from across across across thepond.


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 5, 2013)

when you fall off the horse dust yourself off jump back on the horse slap him for letting you fall off (lol) and ride off into the sunset like it never happened


----------



## PITTSBURGHFAN (Mar 5, 2013)

lol don i didnt see your post great minds think alike


----------



## DST (Mar 5, 2013)

that sure does look far from a pond......


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> all the best to you cinderz mate. good vibes from from from across across across thepond.
> View attachment 2530071


lovely pic Ambs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2013)

crikey mate, i can see the pub from here!!!! over ponders may not get the ref. lol

still no nugget lad  hope royal fail haven't snaffled it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

I wasn't sure if anyone is still subbed to this thread lol, i was going to start a whole new one but we'll see how this goes.
First snap's of the new grow.






Left to right we have a Casey Jones, SLH and either Exodus Cheese or Psycosis.
Infront coming through are some DOG's

Anybody questioning the tent, its a pop-up cupboard for clothes. Will do for now at 8 buck's. Once lined it will work a treat, oh and set up the right way round!!!







Peace Cinder's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

Was going to wait to get a better pic. This was done on a phone and really bad quality, but the plant is amazing!

The return of the Scottie DOG s1


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2014)

Fuck yeah Cinders!!!! bout time lad


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2014)

scotie dog looks very indi>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Dr.D81 (Feb 16, 2014)

looks damn nice cindy  fat bitch you got there


----------



## TreeHyde (Feb 18, 2014)

subbed great looking genes on those ladies


----------



## robert 14617 (Feb 18, 2014)

starting some cindy 99 mix here nothing close to pure cindy available


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 19, 2014)

well how the devil are you Rob? i was just digging in the stash n found a bag of c99 x apollo 11 i was tempted by. looked a nice sativa


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 23, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Fuck yeah Cinders!!!! bout time lad
> 
> Aye, like the sig. say's " All or Nout " but its better than having nout!!!! I dont know how i missed my own thread with this snap of No. 2 on the Scottie DOG hunt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2014)

the old school moves are tried n tested lad. pint glass will do just dandy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 24, 2014)

Well apart from the stoner moment's when i dropped my Casey, all's starting to look like something at last lol







Everything getting fixed for the few day's im away, feeding shouldn't be a problem with this cheap mud, the pots weigh a tone with little heat from the cfl. 
Casey Jones topped ( itself haha ), SLH topped, and Psycosis lst'd but kicking up a reek with the Casey! She stink's even at that size! But all looking dandy


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2014)

so when you here fud face?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 24, 2014)

Alright gadgie, i'll drop you a sms pal. SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 25, 2014)

See if this work's! The plant still looks fine after the fall, and bonus if this takes root






There seem's to be a alot of these critical crosse's kicking about, critical 47, and critical kush is the last 2 i heard of. I grabbed 1g of the kush x today and its the most alike smelling and tasting plant to the Casey Jones ive ever saw! You could be fooled by it being a Casey! There seemed a couple diff. phenos in the baggie i saw with less of the Casey tasting bit, really nice smoke! I remember trying the critical + and it was Russel Bland


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2014)

nice mini prop! i'm just on fannying about with a mini bubbler out of a pot noodle pot and some bits n bobs lol. 

aye i thought that about critical but then again my tastes are a bit different than most.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2014)

Aye, the wee prop worked a treat, the snip looks a bit rough with me being away there but should be fine. Potnoodle pot haha, like your style cowboy!

So......... Picture time atlast, ill appologise in advance if they come sideway's!
Wow, there not coming atall. mmmmmm


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2014)

try again

 Still not right!







I'll try get this together and give another go after a quick cuppa, but above is Casey Jones and Extrema
Squint Avatar too! Arrgh!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 7, 2014)

Still cant get these fekkin straight.

The Scottie DOG ready for flipping 

 Cant wait to get this smoking again, i had a couple different bit's n piece's while in Amsterdam,Got to say the menu was something special though! The Fireball's!!!! Very Nice, i found the Blue Pitt very kushy to my suprise. ( dont know why with the DOG ) But D's 45micron shish was the blast!
Then there was the 8% beer!........

I'll try get these pic's sorted, sorry for the light ect..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2014)

ey up cowboy! aye the firbaws is lovely eh. hats off to genuity for that one. i just jizzed on a branch of psycho with the male fireballs from dst i reckon that will be a stonker.

sounds like you went to the brouwerij then. i love the place beer's incredible. Zatte anyone???

their ipa was fandabby too.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ey up cowboy! aye the firbaws is lovely eh. hats off to genuity for that one. i just jizzed on a branch of psycho with the male fireballs from dst i reckon that will be a stonker.
> 
> sounds like you went to the brouwerij then. i love the place beer's incredible. Zatte anyone???
> 
> their ipa was fandabby too.


Fireballs x psycosis mmmmm, aye i wasn't sure of the origins was it Alien Fire Kush x ? Really tasty!

The brouwerij was a blast! DST had his Nut's in his beer before we even started lol
Overall it was a great few day's, a bit of a problem with the digg's and done out a big note but.......

Just going to try out these pic's see if i canny fix it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2014)

Here we go, all's well after the few day's away, its good to see the seedling's start to come into their own. Can already smell the DOG off them 

 
Right way round but small, argg! The icon to upload the snap has changed, it wont accept anything i try to copy and paste!!!
I'll get there.


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2014)

so what happened with the hotel, no wonder that travel firm dropped them. sounds well dodge lad.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2014)

hahhaahah zatte with peanut float eh lmao man i miss the brouw.


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2014)

aye, t'was a classic, women almost flipped the whole tub of peanuts aw ower the shoap! right at the front door, crunchtastico.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2014)

could have been worse i spose, might have been that steak tartar business!


----------



## DST (Mar 11, 2014)

I don't mind steak tartar, but floating in ma brewski, nae thanks By all accounts it's top on the list of things Dutch women miss when they are pregnant. Cloggies also eat Filet Americain, which is basically Steak Tartar with red spicey nonsense added to it...makes yer breath honk. But then when you are washing it down with raw onions as a garnish, and then maybe having a side of raw herring with guerkins, I guess it doesn't matter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2014)

raw herrings and gherkins mmmmm lovely


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2014)

LOL Haha AND Like to all above comments


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2014)

DST said:


> so what happened with the hotel, no wonder that travel firm dropped them. sounds well dodge lad.


One of the 3 staff was a wanker and as i said it was re-booked after the booknig Co. binned them, but the clown was showing us a e-mail form the original booking and we didnt re-book online, it was by phone! So the prick held us basically saying if you's dont cough up what he said we were'nt getting in!
Almost 11 p.m, raining..... 
Then before we left on way out a dodgy street lingerer tried to take my wallet out my back tail but i caught him in act and he let it go showing his hand's and muttering some crap in dutch, clearly guilty!


----------



## DST (Mar 12, 2014)

I would avoid that place again then.....and that area as well. Too noisy what with the Oude Kerk church bells going off every 10 minutes throughout the night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2014)

christ sounds like a lucky escape. fucking tea leafs man. nowt worse. 

just looking at your avvy is making me want an IPA


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2014)

Morning's all, a right shitty day, wind n rain!

For sure we wont be back D, and i dont know what we were thinking with they bell's all the time going off! Don ive even got the beer mat's in the gaff! like you say, makes you think just looking at them lol,
Glad ive no blowback to do today, there's a storm brewing out there and doubt ill be going anywhere until nursery time! Just sitting waiting on the postie with me alcohol to go do some scraping for a friend, he has one of my dog's as-well and im keen to see how its getting on, i'll try get a couple snap's.

cinder's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 23, 2014)

so fella you want your pooch pips back or just gonna get a snip off your man? you got new tackle to get flying though aye. just let us know pal


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2014)

well, i was hoping to get some new snap's uploaded but cant figure it out right now, i can get to where i need to be but cant see the snap's i want to stick up Arrrrrrrg!
I'll do my best later's, got an OLD DOG from the first batch that have been tucked away for a few years now! Its only a few day's through surface but deff. on its way, and if its sibling ( the Scottie DOG ) is anything to go by then hoping it will be a little diff. but just as DANK ! I was worried they would'nt germ but its on its way


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so fella you want your pooch pips back or just gonna get a snip off your man? you got new tackle to get flying though aye. just let us know pal


Na you hold them mate, im still waiting for a snip form my guy, but sussed out the pip's and got a pocket of em fella!
Just got one of the sibling's going see what goodness is in there bean's, its been about 3 1/2 stretch ive held them for so chuffed it germed and sprouted good.
I might give you a buzz for something else depending on what happens with this guy i gave the psycosis and the las slh cut to, not really saw or heard much from him since the Casey and Extrema were ready.....
just got thing's set-up again, waiting on my lekky pal to wire up my fan and get him to grab me a new bulb and i'll be FLOWERING thank fek.
I'll catch you around man, still trying to figure out this new site, a heard the site was hacked or ??? I know it was down, did you get my e-mail lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2014)

The new OLD DOG S1
And new fan/filter

Getting there lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 10, 2014)

morning fella,

if it was to my hotmail then no i deleted the account a while back lad. nah not hacked but basically the site needed an overhaul and they had to build it up from scratch so it took a while. though i think folks pics have been removed or some of them. same shit different month with RIU mate.

yeah man give me a nudge if you want owt


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 10, 2014)

i'll sms it, couldn't make this shit up lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2014)

Scotty Dog! Love the name! How you doing Cinders buddy and all my other old friends over here. Got some great strains going man, need to get caught up.

Talk to you soon old friend


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2014)

Highlanders cave said:


> Scotty Dog! Love the name! How you doing Cinders buddy and all my other old friends over here. Got some great strains going man, need to get caught up.
> 
> Talk to you soon old friend


Ah Ha! There he is! Im no too bad mate, hope everything's going good for you man! I'm just plodding away, waiting to figure out how to get into my album's as uploading pic's is a pain, some it just wont accept ??
But the Scottie Dog lol, when i had to leave the board's last year there was only 1 cut of my old Dog left on here, Don had just got it then caught a dose of pm so never got it going, ive just dug it out the selfie's it gave up on the maiden plant. Ive grew a couple before and just like clones with better structure 
Just popped one of the original pip's i had left so interested to see how different this one is.
I had most of my seed's stashed away so the plod only some but happened to be all th C.B x's with the Grape Kush x's Exo, Psyco and Livers from Pukka, i never got the chance to try them ;-(

Ive just popped a few different strains some old some new, Acapulco Gold x Green Dream, Fireball's, and a couple other's. I'll see if the site is pic. friendly today.
Good to hear from you !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2014)

Hope everyone had a good 420, Just going to try some snap's, see if its i-pod friendly, doesnt seem to take some pic's off the moby :-/

That's a Scottie DOG at the back, just re-potted and needed it bad! A bit bashed up from its little trip away for couple weeks but stinking of DOG 
The other seedling's are, DPQ,Fireballs, Platinum Fire, Southern Charm, O.G Larry, loco gold x green dream. Im going to let them get a little bigger and 12/12 them all with the DOG. Shouuld make for a nice mix.
Ive took a single shot of the other DOG i popped from the old seed's. I was so chuffed it germed and sprouted, then it went all weird looking and after first two true leaves there was no shoot in centre to grow the next set. I'm sure ive saw this befor, anyway i left it to see and finally a new set coming through now! I hope it doesnt have any lasting effect and continue growing like that, im quite sure if it grow's it will be fire!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2014)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM I Missed You Girl
Never thought i'd see this again but managed to strain hunt the Cinddy99 pineaple clone, a little bit to puff while my cut take's, cant wait to get this going, just germed a Fireball's and a Sweet Stomper Kush, got big long tap roots in 2 day's the old way ( tissue in an old butter tub ) DGT style! Was having a bit trouble with germed seeds not sprouting or germing then stopping, so i'll be really happy when i see them surface.
Hopefully get a couple pic's later from my mate running the Scottie Dog, SLH, Psycosis and Casey Jones
 couple bud's of the pineapple, with a blob of hash for a treat!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2014)

lovely jubbly lad. how long were you leaving the tap to get afore planting, I normally let mine go til the first two leaves are out the shell and pot em. that cinders looks nice man. is it racy high yeah?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 30, 2014)

Its not the same pheno i lost last year, this was the one i had before that, strait pineapple pheno cindy99, the cross with kali mist was a much danker plant but yea head buzz!
Just got a peek at my mates Scottie Dog and can confirm its the same old Dog  I'll be flipping a couple next week !!! Get one going man!
Re: germing the pip's, i usually leave them untill the tap is about an inch 1/2 long, proper going, but plant before the seed comes off. There's been a couple times ive missed the boat and had them right out the seed in tissue and other that surface with the shell still attached that take some fine handy work. I'm going to get an extra snip of that other dog so i can just flower the 2 ive got going, but get one popped fella!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 30, 2014)

New dog seem's to be growing out o.k, will be good to see how it comes side by side with the Scottie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

conker leaves right there lad. did you get my txt last night?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 1, 2014)

Got it today matey 
Thats the DOG form they 2010 pip's ( Scottie's sibling ) It looks alot better now, next set came through all good, no weird leaves and the growth rate is as it should be. I can almost smell it quite similar the to other but aslong as it grow's out with no prob's then i'm sure it'll be a goodie! It will only be that with the Fireballs and Platinum Fire i'll be keeping out for snip's 
They'r all in really cheap n nasty dirt/mud, i was wanting to wash off and transplant into coco, but with them being young gun's i dont want to shock anything and fuck the grow. Any idea's or recommend any good soil ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

Sound man, I wouldn't know good soil from bad to be honest, id just get down the garden centre and buy some john innes, just not the b n q cheap shite.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 1, 2014)

Haha right oh! John Innes, its that swag ive got , the seedling/cuttings No.3 i think, it goes rock hard after watering, then a lare of white mold! I'll grab a bag of bio bizz stuff, it worked o.k for my before


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 1, 2014)

Hahaha see, told ya I know nowt about it!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2014)

So..... Got the new get-up and about to re-house the babies and get them going full blast, theyr all looking good, one had to go for being the weirdest plant ive saw, not even sure which one it was as they all got mixed when my butter tu got knocked over! But the remainder's are looking good, ive got my eye on a Southern Charm that look's like being a goodie if Fem.
Here's my new Dog ( 3 headed Dog ) On the 3rd node its put out 3 set's of fan leaves leaving 3 sites to shoot from, growing fine after a slow start and cant wait to see how it fair's with the Scottie!
 
Anyone with experience with this give me all you got haha

Peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

triploid weed

loads of info on it, some good some bad some nice looking single cola squat trees. i'd keep it around just for the crack lad!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2014)

yo cinders,

got a text off ya this morning and then off someone saying get my dad on this number xxxxxxxx so i phoned and got nee answer and then a text back saying who's this?!? dunno what the crack is but giz a pm on here instead lad!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yo cinders,
> 
> got a text off ya this morning and then off someone saying get my dad on this number xxxxxxxx so i phoned and got nee answer and then a text back saying who's this?!? dunno what the crack is but giz a pm on here instead lad!


Hahaha, sorry man :-O

Well i'm just about over a weekender on some really tasty, sweet and grown to perfection Dog. Got The best bud left to nibble on, hopefully get a top-up of another Dog later in the week. Even though ive saw the plant a couple times, and i was already sure of the seed, i wont rest until i get a go of this plant but got everything crossed it comes the same as my old keeper. 
So.......Got the new home for the random seed run im going to squeeze in for the summer, got to say the old Bud Box was a bit better quality, think the price and the box gave that one away, but apart from not having any hole at bottom for intake air it seem's o.k. Look's bigger somehow, not sure why the new one's have they curved doors instead of the zip down middle, went up easy. Just waiting on my lekky pal with my new bulb, got a bag of bio bizz to do these in soil as i didnt want to risk any shock washing off dirt to put into coco.
Ive been having a look around about the three headed dog ive got ( Polyploid ), theres lot's of info on them but this jumped out at me!
http://billybudd.zappersoftware.com/polyploidy.html
Any Idea's ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2014)

So this thread is about dead! I found load of stuff about the polyploid's ( triploid ) alot differs but the plant looks like its growing on without the trait so fingers crossed it stay's normal.
I'm gradually getting there with this grow, almost time to let them go, got a bunch of new seed's i want to get going asap!
 
looking better 
 
The Southern Charm ive got my eye on, hoping its a SHE
 
A couple of Old Dog's


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2014)

My seedlings loook like shit, i fink its too hot in my veg room bout 80f but the other plants seem to like it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2014)

Ditto mate!

Comin along nicely cinders.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 11, 2014)

Yea, about getting back on top of thing's atlast!!! Got to charge the batteries for my Camera, thing's are looking alot different from last post here. Ive got them in and i'll get some snap's later's, too hot outside to stay in today! Got to grab it while we can in these part's.

Sorry bout the Pic. I'll get the camera out later.
This is yet another Dog from my ( Scottie pip's ) s1's from the 2010 batch, this will be the 5th grown out with no resulting male part's or seed, just funky fuel


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 11, 2014)

looking very dog of old like man! frost down the fan edges and funk to it haha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 12, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking very dog of old like man! frost down the fan edges and funk to it haha


Aye here's a better snap, and yea same old Dog looking way infront of everything else with crazy frost already!

A Better shot of her 
Heres another vegged better haha

Same pip's, the other was held in a small pot too long and didnt get going in veg. This one look's better a bit behind though

A Southern Charm
 
Week 3-4

The 3 headed Dog growing out o.k


----------



## genuity (Jun 12, 2014)

yummy...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 12, 2014)

Think this is a DPQuerkle
 
Starting to fill up! At Last lol, been a whole year off there!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 12, 2014)

You're back in the groove well n truly lad! They all look nice n healthy brutes.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You're back in the groove well n truly lad! They all look nice n healthy brutes.


I'm trying haha, just wish i was able to throw some more light in there, but under the circumstances, and no intake for air as yet its doing away o.k on temp's with just the 400, next run i'll have all my seedling's sorted and more organised. I sometimes wish i had ran clone's instead of mixed pip's, it would kill me if this was all for nothing!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

no intake at all!? is that going to change or not? you'll be on mould watch para to feck before long.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no intake at all!? is that going to change or not? you'll be on mould watch para to feck before long.


Aye, its in the post 
Daft tent has no access hole's just the vents at bottom! I got on to the Co. over it, sent pic's, got a stupid reply and left it at that. Must be the most stupid thing ive seen, im thinking i'll have to cut an X into the back vent and tape it shut!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2014)

it came without vent holes?! is it one of them pop up clothes wardrobe is it? that's gonna be fun to put a hole in mate, don't envy ya


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 13, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> it came without vent holes?! is it one of them pop up clothes wardrobe is it? that's gonna be fun to put a hole in mate, don't envy ya


Na man, idk the problem, its got all the mod con's at the top, the usual more than needed, but i dont want to run a snake of ducting inside, like i said its the most stupid thing ive saw!
Working for now but when i up the lighting it would never work out, with the side vents open and the zipper a few inches its drawing enough atm but need to get the intake sorted before they beef up!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 13, 2014)

So..... i happened across a couple rogue seed's in a piece of psycosis the other week and just found out the Daddy is a fine Fireball's male 
So with all the other's ive got going (Fireball's, Platinum Fire, Sweet Stomper Kush, jakes dreams, blue pitt x exo, jake blues x JTR, Qrazy Quake and some old skool cherry cheese x liver's aka smelly cherry, these few pip's will fit in nice and should be real good if i catch a fe-male.
Ive not yet finnished my first grow in a year off and ive got the next set going all apart from these new Fireball's x Psycosis but they will be soaking tonight


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

dibs on a button if you get a nice gadgie man!! lol.good selection you've got going there cinders.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 14, 2014)

You'll be first to know 

Just done another 7 hrs, cant be much more left now......
Its a great day weather wise and a big meeting on at the local nag track, tow's hooching and im in house on antibiotics with a bit for a wee chicken bone!
Been waiting on a piece of that SLH ( Las cut ) coming but idk ? 
Think i might have some old trim i could maybe give a qwick wash with iso and gather a couple spliff's worth.

New fan hasn't came either, so have to chase that up too, its getting HOT in the stable and Don has me on mold watch!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 14, 2014)

Soz for putting you on a para lad! I'll have a deeks about what's left this arvo n shout ya


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 14, 2014)

Haha, na i knew it was getting sweaty in there with the hotter temp's outside, starting to smell when all off too, i try to leave the 6 in fan inside on but the lass is too para to have the fan/filter running at best of times, worried a neighbour might hear and think BINGO a grow! Its only a 5 in ruck on the filter inside the tent this time. Before i had it outside the tent it was like an airplane starting .

Catch up later, oh!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 17, 2014)

alreet gadgie, check ya emails man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 18, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet gadgie, check ya emails man


Sorry Pal, heed's been up ma arse!

Here's a snap of this Dog i was talking about. If you go back a page you'll see a pic of same plant barley showing sex on 24th i think. ( 4 weeks ). This is it now, as i said it will be done in 6 week's, bud's like golfball's and pistil's starting to turn brown. 
All the other's even 2 other Dog's from same Scottie pip's all look same age wise and about right for 4-5 week's and everything on same clock !
 
Not a great pic. by any mean's, still have to charge Cam. batterie's, i'll get a better ( focused ) shot asap but WOW is she going fast.........
This is what i salvaged the other night, the small bit hash is from washing 2 grinder's and other is a bit council gear!
 
Done the job


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 19, 2014)

all looking bang tidy man. aye that's kicking on some like pal. nice selction to smoke  aint seen tac for years!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 21, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> all looking bang tidy man. aye that's kicking on some like pal. nice selction to smoke  aint seen tac for years!


She sure is, is waiting to get the batteries from the lad out the charger, they'r for his box so hides them the little shit! But i'll get a better Pic of this Dog this weekend mate, looking almost done now! The other's are all fine except one that im not sure of the origin's and its not giving up much  Very frosty though!
The DPQ is looking good, going to have a nice BIG top on her  And other's doing they'r thing, COF, I'll give the Southern Charm a touch-up later and shout you re: the smell matey!

Im up supposed to be at my seasonal job cutting grass for fek-all but not going in today, its too nice weather and got me a couple g of TIDY Dog to nibble


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

So.......
Got the batteries charged and a couple snap's of this early finishing Dog. The Pic ive got on other page from the 24th May show's it was just flipping over at the time. This is 29 day's later and its ready for flushing for sure!
 

 A week's flush and she's DOWN, what you think ?

I'll get the other's prepped for photo's later, the D.P.Q is looking tasty


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 22, 2014)

Aye she's a peach lad! Looks spot on


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

I cant figure it out, the other's all look right for around 5-6 week's, they would have been in 12/12 maybe a week in the Pic from the 24th May. The only difference with this than the other's is it was held rootbound in a small pot for way too long and never branched out, but as i said they are all on the same clock.

Got some pRon to take, i'll give you a look at the other Dog's at same age


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

these wont be the best Pic's. When there's so much frost and you have flash on it just flash's back 

Smaller Scottie Dog
 
The Lass wanted to have her own! 

This is a different Dog out the 2010 seed's
 
Both 12/12 from seed

This is my D.P.Q ( need to get a better snap in better light to see her in true glory, look's bomb! )
 
sorry if my plant's look starved, since knocking my nute bottle over im awaiting another 

Southern Charm
 

Another Dog out the Scottie pip's
 
looking more like week 5-6
 

Im just getting round to picking the male's out all the seedling's i have, only one male from the Blue Pitt x Exo Cheese and the twin's are still going good lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 22, 2014)

Yo Don, those Fireball's x Psycosis pip's, was there a chance the same male caught that Dog you done ? The first bit i found i seed while making a j with a bit both your dog and mine so wasnt 100% where it came from with the guy that grew the Scottie pheno saying if it was out that it was the only one, but just pulled another from the bud out your bit mate! That would be another HOT X !


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 23, 2014)

Morning pal, those are looking belting! though as ya say a little hungry but nowt to worry about. get a bottle of tommy feed for a couple of quid up the morrisons or whatever man. reminds me i need to put a nute order in. been putting it off a while and now i'm near out of loads of stuff.

there's a chance it's fireballs spluff that got the woofer up the duff, also a chance it's a selfie. either way i'd hang on or pop them! 

though it is a bit worrying you're finding pips left right n center. I'm usually pretty careful, spray the pollinated area down after i spluff a branch etc. how developed are they? full on tiger striped or just light green?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 24, 2014)

Its no biggie, 4 seed's out a couple different bit's n bob's, but the 4 are all look good to go, nice brown shell's all the thing's you'd want!
The 2 F.B x Psyco's and 2 F.B x Dog or Dog selfie's is a bonus if you ask me, i cant wait to see how they fair


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

aye that's the truth lad all 3 possibilities are grand. I'm a little concerned about letting my dog snip go but looks like i've three healthy yins to pick from out of old stock so here we go again...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 24, 2014)

I dont know if i'd let it go without seeing if you could get a snip to someone, has Bud no got a cut from her ? I just cant do much at all atm, its a pain, found out the guy that done those last few while ive been getting back on my feet has a fe-male Fireball's, Platinum Fire AND the Sweet Stomper!!! Look's like he got real lucky with the draw! I only gave him a couple of each, but snip's are there gadgie


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 24, 2014)

aye budols got a cut, but you know i'm actually not too fussed, i set some old dog stock away and i reckon this FB i've got might just be a bit more lairy than the dog one i had but proofs in the pud.... and i should be doing my own stuff really. cosis x FB. might do smelly cherry x FB for shits n giggles too.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 25, 2014)

Ive got to sort out my seedling today! Had a peek yesterday, potted up 2 fem's and can see another 2 or 3 showing but still just the one male out the pack so far 
Once i pull these down in a few week's i'll be getting my veg cab sorted for my clone's, the seedlings heve been a pain moving around but theyr all in a tray so no biggie really!
Going to wait a wee bit to soak the F.B x Psycosis and the 2 other's from your dog Donny, but they will deff be in the next run mate.
Got to grab a Exo and Dog cut and now F.B's and Plat. Fire! Not a bad thing i suppose with mine coming male. Weird how the number's just creep up  lol

Peace
cinder's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 25, 2014)

The New Crew
Jake's Dreams ( Deep blue pheno( jake blue) x Engineer's Dream's ), Jake Blue x J.T.R, Blue Pitt x Exodus Cheese and a Cherry Cheese Liver's ( Smelly Cherry )
 

This is my twins from a Jake Blue x J.T.R seed. ( pic's are back a page of the seed with 2 roots )
 

Got Fireball's and either Platinum Fire or a Sweet Stomper Kush to add. ( Clone's )
Cant wait to get this lot going


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 25, 2014)

all of a sudden it just creeps up and BAM you've got a forest going eh haha looks like the new firm are doing just champion man.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 25, 2014)

Aye, im surprised how good the are doing, ive just left them to do away, pouring a little juice into the tray now n then, nice tight node's and a good female to male ratio for my need's. 
As soon as i get the chance i want to got through the Fireball's and the Plat's to find a partner for my Dog. I know ive got enough pip's to keep me going whatever happen's, but it would be a great plant to cross, i like the thought of maybe making something that could be a champ and a plant other's would like to grow.
Must be satisfying to see other folk's worldwide growing and liking something you put together! Nout to do with paper.

( Already got the trophy cab for my CCup Hahaaaa )


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 25, 2014)

Cinders your garden looks absolutely Phenomenal! nice work!!


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2014)

that be nice to find a nice male of plat.fire,to hit to you dog.

i had some plat.bubba x og dust,that i put on a dog,but it did not take(old dust)

i think you would have a powerhouse smoke..


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 25, 2014)

How the Hek are you Ambz! I miss you around here, i had to have a year off there and this is my first grow back. But yea, no too shabby from a single 400w HPS and small pot's of soil 
How's your Colorado plan's coming along ? Hope all's good in da hood, do you still get's your hand's dirty ?
Your Deep Blue and Jack Herer Farmville's were awsome!

take care matey!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 25, 2014)

genuity said:


> that be nice to find a nice male of plat.fire,to hit to you dog.
> 
> i had some plat.bubba x og dust,that i put on a dog,but it did not take(old dust)
> 
> i think you would have a powerhouse smoke..


Ive been waiting for a chance to find a male that would go good with her and those look and sound fit for the job! I acctually HAD a Plat fire from the couple i germed myself and when it showed it was male i was too busy squeezing my cheek's over doing this run and counting the day's until i can get it all down and moved i had already binned it by the time i thought about isolating it and been kicking myself ever since! It looked real good and had a strong whiff to it, but even as i type i really couldn't do any more than i am atm. I really shouldn't have started this just now with everything ive got going on, i think i just gave myself excuses and thought 9 weeks or so will be no sweat, but its now at the time where it literally all or nothing!
Saying that, ive every intention on keeping thing's going after i re-locate, so i'll be popping some asap bruvva


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Jun 25, 2014)

Have u grown the Jakes dream before? Im currently 2 and half weeks into flower with one but never ran it before, was in my freebies from bb last year, I have noticed I got a bit of stretch on it the 1st 10 days after flip but not as much as the dog I got beside it,


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 26, 2014)

how do gary, na ive not done them before, i'll pop over for a peek! I hear alot of Dog's have got funny stretches, mine can too but think its one of the shorter one's.
Cheer's popping in and the info


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 26, 2014)

Yo... droppin' an anchor to check things out here


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 26, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> How the Hek are you Ambz! I miss you around here, i had to have a year off there and this is my first grow back. But yea, no too shabby from a single 400w HPS and small pot's of soil
> How's your Colorado plan's coming along ? Hope all's good in da hood, do you still get's your hand's dirty ?
> Your Deep Blue and Jack Herer Farmville's were awsome!
> 
> take care matey!


awe your so sweet Cinders! I missed you as well!!
WOW only 400 watts ? your a master , your skillz are SICK!!
ur totally killin it mate! U have made quite a come back.
Your the COME BACK KID! straight up! bad ass man!!
Im really well pal, thanks for asking. im on the road right now moving back to Washington. I cant fuckin believe it, never thought this would happen! but things are really looking up. It was an interesting experience living in the desert, but the desert lifestyle just aint for me at all! plus they have all these fucked up grow restrictions...like even as an mj patient you can not grow within 25 miles of a dispensary.. well that makes up approximately 98% of all mj patients in the state, including mwah...so with constant getto birds patrolling my hood and paranoid as fuck I quit growing for about 4 months now, feels like 10 fuckin years though.lol.. you know how it is im sure... Now Washington on the other hand, is going legal rec and as an mj patient I will be legal eagle to grow 15 mother fucking plants!!!. I got a large space and im ready to rock and roll . Ive got some big plans and big dreams my friend. very excited about the future!! NOW>>.
I just hope I can crack something a little close to your master grows and id be happy as a pig in shit. Im really digging your comeback Cinders...Really on top of your game... and that Scotty Dog is wicked cool. is that named after Scotia? check ya later cindersmate! cheers, Ambz


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank's for all the kind word's Ambz, back to D.C eh! Sound's much more suitable for you there, 4 month's off you say! WOW, this last year has been a head buster, but gradually getting back on top of thing's! And yea, a single 400, first time ive grew under 600 but seem's to be doing grand for flowering off young seedling's, ive not really got any structure to my grow, just a pick n mix out the seed stasche and all but one have came real beaut's  Had some feeding issues as you will see but no big deal this late in the game! Funny thing is its only the Scottie Dog that hasn't looked starved and look's like one of the more eater's! Oh well, here we go.......
Hope to catch you around when your back on time matey 

Here's where we are, Ive lobbed down the small Scottie Dog ( Yes D.A.T, the namesake is for homage ), she's drying off, stinking and looking mean, first time ive grew it in soil so looking forward to my tester nug tonight 

12/12 from seed Scottie
 
Not a blemish from the feeding fuck-up! Same with all the Scottie Dog's :-/

12/12 from seed other Dog
Very similar, grow's differently, the bud's connect up and a slight diff in the smell atm


Yellow Pic.
Another Scottie Dog. All from separate seed's ( selfie's from the mum in 2010 ) Still to have any prob's growing these seed's out. I had to squeeze that there, looked like it could have had a pip in there but nout 

 
This is going to pull the most out the bunch, and a smaller pot!

Deep Purple Querkle
 
Bud shot, excuse the bad photography
 
Cant wait to get into this, she smell's great

Southern Charm 
Look's like she'll go a week longer than the other's, also smell's amazing!
 
 

That's the majority of what's growing on, a mate has a Fireball's and Sweet Stomper Kush in flower, hearing good thing's about it, going to pop up with the camera at end of week and get a couple pic's and clone's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 1, 2014)

howdy cowboy! what's the sweet side of the stomper cross? I know grape stomper looks real good but wondered what the other half of it is.

glad to hear you've got a lush DPQ going. it's been aaaaages since i ran that like 4 years n more. 

liking the frost in that yellow shot man. scottie's thriving


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

I'll have to look back through my msg's but im onto it mate, seeminly look alike, stretched a fair bit ? I'll be happy with the snip's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 15, 2014)

genuity said:


> that be nice to find a nice male of plat.fire,to hit to you dog.
> 
> i had some plat.bubba x og dust,that i put on a dog,but it did not take(old dust)
> 
> i think you would have a powerhouse smoke..


Hi peeeps, so its that time again!
Another go and try get some puff for the festive!

A guy I gave a few pips to said the other week his plat. Fireballs threw out fat male sacks around day 10, have you heard or saw anything yourself gen ?

I've got some termed seeds just potted up, Fireballs, Sweet Stomper, Dog, either don's selfed dog or his dog x f.b ? Not fussed which lol and some Jakes dreams.
Still got the exo snip local and waiting on a Dank Cookies cut, so all in its fixing for a nice bunch.


----------



## genuity (Oct 15, 2014)

Have not seen none myself

Nice to see ha back around.


----------



## DST (Oct 15, 2014)

Ive had nuts from the FB's on the F1's, and one of the F2's I recently grew out done some self shagging, but for the life of me I couldn't find the bollock


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

I never got to see it but 10 days seemed a fast show :-/

Well happy to say I've woke to find my Fireballs and couple Sweet Stompers have surfaced, hopefully the others are enroute!

Feels good to be back gen, cheers man, its amazing how little seedlings with a lot of potential gives you a wee lift


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2014)

So ive now got 4 surfaced pips looking, fireballs, 2 sweet stomper kush and a dog WOOOO
Just waiting on some Jakes dreams and couple diff dog's, was surprised to find I STILL had one of the 2010 first dog pips left! I grew out what I thought was the one I had left out that few but there was one more tucked away and looks good.
So all in all, a mushy grow that I'm going to stick a gsc cut in with and maybe an do cheese we'll see


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2014)

You mean Fortune Cookie?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 17, 2014)

[QUO="DST, post: 10976475, member: 168272"]You mean Fortune Cookie? [/QUOTE]
Well im not sure of its origins, its through a friend of a friend. I naturaly thought it came from some seed sort untill someone on the u.k thread said the clone only forum cut is kicking around ??? Its deff a good cut and im really no fussed what its called. It ticks all the boxes and kind of like dog x fireballs flav, real tasty.
( it will b a fortune if the lad gets me a snip fixed lol, been waiting few weeks!)
But no cost unlike the 2 ceni snips being offrred 

So the 2 pips from don's dog that may be a fireball x surfaced today, looking forward to seeing what comes from they ones!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 17, 2014)

Don, the Sweet Stomper I think are a mouth full, there was the stomper x loompas headband with something else. Gen, can you confirm! 
A mix of beaut's that should shine!


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> [QUO="DST, post: 10976475, member: 168272"]You mean Fortune Cookie?


Well im not sure of its origins, its through a friend of a friend. I naturaly thought it came from some seed sort untill someone on the u.k thread said the clone only forum cut is kicking around ??? Its deff a good cut and im really no fussed what its called. It ticks all the boxes and kind of like dog x fireballs flav, real tasty.
( it will b a fortune if the lad gets me a snip fixed lol, been waiting few weeks!)
But no cost unlike the 2 ceni snips being offrred 

So the 2 pips from don's dog that may be a fireball x surfaced today, looking forward to seeing what comes from they ones![/QUOTE]
I was just mentioning that due to a post on the 600 about the GSC, was a link to an article on High Times about gsc and how everything out there is not GSC because the people who have the real deal don't distribute them....all very typical of the MJ world really....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2014)

aye i was a bit curious when i heard it was around, but got to say i was pleasantly surprised when i saw it and it smoked great, lovely flav's . Like i said, i'll be happy when its in my paw's! I could have grabbed a couple that had shriveled from what sounded like being brought straight out the prop. without any hardening but i didnt even have a light up at the time and couldnt get hold of my mate, hopefully ill get it in time to work for chrimbo!


----------



## genuity (Oct 18, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Don, the Sweet Stomper I think are a mouth full, there was the stomper x loompas headband with something else. Gen, can you confirm!
> A mix of beaut's that should shine!


 
SSK=(Candydrop X stomper og).....dr green pic


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey dude how u been doing, how did u find the jakes dream u gre out last time? Mine turned out amazing in the end with big massive fat colas and a realy nice sweet and citrus taste, wish I had taken cuts now cos ive none of the seeds left,


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2014)

Was just about to say the candydrop lol 
Cheers gen, got a couple going, I'll get snaps when the fun part starts


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2014)

P


Garybhoy11 said:


> Hey dude how u been doing, how did u find the jakes dream u gre out last time? Mine turned out amazing in the end with big massive fat colas and a realy nice sweet and citrus taste, wish I had taken cuts now cos ive none of the seeds left,


Alright mate, i had a nightmare at the end of that last grow, i had to give out the 8 fem's from the 3 strains including the jakes dreams and havnt spoke to the guy since! But got a couple going just now 
Hope they turn out like that !!!


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

This was my jakes dream at day 64, about 5 days before I chopped her, pulled just under 6 oz dry off her if I remember correctly


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2014)

Man that looks like fire gen, I gave out a couple seeds to a guy who done the SSK and I think the Plat fire but I didn't get to see anything!
Story of my life.......... He did say early on that they looked so good he was going to re-veg lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2014)

Fek me Gary, she was a beast! I just germed another 2 hehe


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2014)

That Jake's Dream's has really got me ticking Gary, just checked on me bean's and one has poked through  
Did you no think of doing a re-veg ? Look's a bit like the Southern Charm i done, a third of that size mind you, it was spotted early by COF as a keeper and what i didnt smell when flowering, it was a Deep Blue pheno, cheesey but a nice full body flav and smooth, hoping to get round to trying them again, still got a couple pip's.

Was trying to get the snap up and other seed's ive got going but computer say's NO!

i'll give it a bash later when i get the lad off to his kip, the Lass is going out so i'll get some un-interrupted R.I.U time


----------



## Garybhoy11 (Oct 18, 2014)

I had to shut shop for a month after that grow so had nowhere to reveg it, just wish I had taken cuts and sent some out that way I cud have got it back again, done the same thing with a killer Purple paralysis strain I had as well,


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 31, 2014)

if i get a good one out the pip's ive got ill fix you a snip pal 

Atlast ive got a pic of the Sweet Stomper Kush, not mine, my friend is running this but ive got another couple young ones and some fireballs and dogs with finnally a girl scout cookies snip and my xo cheese back 

sorry for the phone pic:


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 31, 2014)

SweetStomperKush

 some young ones


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2014)

yaaassssss thats some frosty shizzle cowboy! 

back in the saddle proper


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 1, 2014)

Aye mate, at it again!

The SSK is deff. Frosty as.... And smells almost like bubblegum with that sweet kush I've been hunting! Like I said its not mine but I've acouple of them going with the fireballs and dogs. I've got they 2 pips out your pooch going for kicks n giggles, shoulb be interesting to see if it was the f.b x. Or selfies. So mostly kush with some Jakes Dreams. Not going to get the cheese done in time for this round or the cookies, hoping I get the cuts to root! There was 3 but only 1 use able, looks like it might be OK, I jumped through hoops to get it after waiting a month Lola. Hopefully it gets going and I can maybe do something with ANY male I get out these SSK's, they have all been frosty dank like that mate. I'd love to find a stable gadgie for my dog to. Just have to see who has the baws


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 29, 2014)

Evening peeps! 
Just popped in to say ill be looking to get back on the boards asap. My comp is playing up but out the young seedlings im just sexing them, decided to veg them a bit to get cuts, all looking good. Real keen to see how the 2 from some dgt dog fair, still dont knowvif they are selfies or x with a fireballs. My "scotties look as good as always!" 
I'll get snaps this week!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 29, 2014)

Oh, got my clone only cheese back! 
Both rooted n booted !


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2014)

I recon the one i got labled as xo is n fact livers cus the leafs are fatter. Cheese has quite long sat leafs init?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 2, 2014)

easy cowboy, looks like you've got your spurs clinking! that shit is caked:


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 2, 2014)

I


mr west said:


> I recon the one i got labled as xo is n fact livers cus the leafs are fatter. Cheese has quite long sat leafs init?


Im glad you brought it up, what do you think looking at these cuts as I had all 3 at same time and kept what I thought was the cheese but may also be one of the others? When it stretches a bit ill have a better idea!


----------



## mr west (Dec 2, 2014)

yeah when u get big mature hand sized leafs we'll be able to tell


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 2, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy cowboy, looks like you've got your spurs clinking! that shit is caked:


Alright tonto, aye that was the GSC, first cut I got I managed to root but by the time it took it had nothing to grow, got another the and the whole thing was wrapped in wet tissue and shrivled up soon as it came out! I'm having to go through a third party as a grown man just wants to act like god and not part, don't get me wrong it's had a great flav to it and I was looking forward to giving it a run but.... I think these kush's i have will be better but the Dog i smoked lastnight reminded me how good that is so....Maybe I'll get it. I've got they 2 pips out your pooch going that are either selfies or x with the F.B, both fem and look like twins, got that sweet smell like your dog and also the fb's so keen to see them turn out!
Hope alls good cowboy!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 2, 2014)

I stuck a jakes dreams in today also Fred! I'll keep u posted 
I stuck a few snaps up of my kush grow in the 600 last night. 
Getting there!!!!!!! Lol " all or bust now man! " like a wise man once said " you may as well get hung for a sheep than a lamb "


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 2, 2014)

Just trying something with this new device , comp. all jacked up, the young one pressing everything......

Hope it works, I still blast this in the car while blazing in summer time!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2014)

aye they sound like selfies to me man. Brucey bonus! ayhe there's nee need for being stingy with the clones like especially when you've got other cracking gear. good to see ya back around fella.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2014)

quality tunage man.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 5, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye they sound like selfies to me man. Brucey bonus! ayhe there's nee need for being stingy with the clones like especially when you've got other cracking gear. good to see ya back around fella.


Aye, was thinking selfies with how they both look and smell ! Heres hoping they dont seed up or have sacks. There's one of mine I have marked " old Scottie dog " and its came male ?? Don't know how I could have it marked wrong and it looks and smells of my dog ? They have been all the same pheno. I might still come across a cookie cut with it being local but for all the hype its really like the fireballs/dog. This male has my head going though as they were all fem's, I think there's been 15-20 grew with no prob's. I wonder how budolskie got on with his ?
Anyway, its good to be back fella, catch you around!


----------



## DST (Dec 8, 2014)

gadgies in the area....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 8, 2014)

that's a bit of a turn up Cindy. You know what they say man, if it walks like a duck...

budolskis pollinated his fireballs n somethin else I think he said, I'll ask him the morra.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2014)

DST said:


> gadgies in the area....


Hows it mucker! Just getting round to making another run at it.... Hope alls good, how was the cup ?

Donny, WOW your kiddin man!!! Ffs.. Ive only had fems with most not giving a single pip! I really hope no man! Hope the 2 of your selfies dont do nout like that lol. When time is good ill sortvhim a cut off my stable mum. Was keen on you getting settled and do a trade or ???
I just got a little dog today from a friend is running, has fone it a few times without a single pip, and bit i got last week was off a different one my cuz has and its as close to the maiden dog as ive had ???


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2014)

Heres a dog that hasnt made its mind up what sex it is yet! Got a couple what look like beginnings of male flowers, then next node it has like the fem pre flowers but no pistils.
That's one of your selfie Dogs at front with
Sweet Stomper Kush, few dogs Jakes Dreams and Fireballs, its getting ANN FRAAANK ! Reeko


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

am just on whatsapp asking him. aye it was his fireballs and bubblegum he's near certain 

2 naners on the scottie, it's a risk with the dog we all know it. mine threw a few for him too but it didn't for me?! them's the breaks eh.

fingers crossed it's a lassie!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2014)

Oh, theres a Jakes Dreams in there also, when they get going a bit ill get better. Single shots of em all folks

Peace Cinders


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> am just on whatsapp asking him. aye it was his fireballs and bubblegum he's near certain
> 2 sacks u say, iI have saw them once and left them it was like fem polken or ? Might b fem pips! 2 sackson the scottie, it's a risk with the dog we all know it. mine threw a few for him too but it didn't for me?! them's the breaks eh.
> 
> fingers crossed it's a lassie!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2014)

Aye, man like I say, thrres 3 guys apart from myself running them with no issues!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 9, 2014)

don;t think it was full blown gadgie mate just a couple naners. could be owt man?!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> View attachment 3310211 View attachment 3310212 Heres a dog that hasnt made its mind up what sex it is yet! Got a couple what look like beginnings of male flowers, then next node it has like the fem pre flowers but no pistils.
> Sweet Stomper Kush at front of tent with dogs and Fireballs, it getting ANN FRAAANK ! Reeko


Sorry, at front is one of your dogs Don! I specifically took the snap to show you lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2014)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> don;t think it was full blown gadgie mate just a couple naners. could be owt man?!


Thats one of your selfies, look familiar yet ? You can see the "scottie pheno " stands out with the conker fans, to touch it has your gear whiff mate!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 9, 2014)

Lookin sweet cinders


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 9, 2014)

rasclot said:


> Lookin sweet cinders


Cheers ras, just good to get my hands dirty again mate!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 9, 2014)

I live for it


----------



## DST (Dec 10, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hows it mucker! Just getting round to making another run at it.... Hope alls good, how was the cup ?
> 
> Donny, WOW your kiddin man!!! Ffs.. Ive only had fems with most not giving a single pip! I really hope no man! Hope the 2 of your selfies dont do nout like that lol. When time is good ill sortvhim a cut off my stable mum. Was keen on you getting settled and do a trade or ???
> I just got a little dog today from a friend is running, has fone it a few times without a single pip, and bit i got last week was off a different one my cuz has and its as close to the maiden dog as ive had ???


the cup was non existent really, although High Times still claim there was a Cup, it was a total freakin shambles from start to finish, apart from the bit where they gladly take your money off you,.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2014)

DSI post: 11133767 said:


> the cup was non existent really, although High Times still claim there was a Cup, it was a total freakin shambles from start to finish, apart from the bit where they gladly take your money off you,.


Aye mate, i caught bits n bobs on the tube, looked a carry-on, its a bit off a pain when you see expo's all over running well and the birthplace has been left restricted. Oh well if they dont get it together we should hold our own, in Amsterdam naturally lol.

Was just getting round to re-housing my cheese snips that have quickly became small bushes withhelp from some very lst' ing. ( taped leave to pot ) as you can see it worked a treat. Ive been holding one for soneone for a bit, but think ill take a new snip untill he gets here for it.
Very glad to see some roots appear on my snips, they are starting to look a bit paley/hungry.
Don's Dog first off the mark with fireballs and Sweet stompers coming soon 
Still to try the strain, the guy that grew the one in the orange pic a page or so back has failed to get in touch..... Looking forward to see how these ones come.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2014)

mr west said:


> yeah when u get big mature hand sized leafs we'll able to tell


What d'ya think Fred, tell yet ?

I was thinking about it and it can only be the cheese or psyco
( no fussed which lol ) just glad the lad held it and got it back. Ones going straight into flower soon as theyr re-potted and the other im keeping as a mum


----------



## rasclot (Dec 13, 2014)

^^^^ psychosis 100%^^^^


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2014)

yeah it dunt look like cheese lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2014)

mr west said:


> yeah it dunt look like cheese lol.


Cherrs ras, psyco suits me dandy!
So the g. that done that Swee Stomper Kush came through for me!
Smoke report to come but it smells n looks fire!
SSK


Some Dog ( Scottie pips )


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2014)

DOG


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2014)

[QUOTI "mr west, post: 11142452, member: 32789"]yeah it dunt look like cheese lol.[/QUOTE]
Aye, i knew it could have been cosis, oh well that'll do nicely. These kush's are some frosty dank gear! Gen knocked it out the park with the Fireballs, but these Sweet Stompers are amazing! Rock hard candy kush nugs, going to put a couple away for the seshtives


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2014)

SSK smoke update...
Only had 4 puffs of a j untill the youngster goes to kip, but its real kushy, fuely with a sweetness and STRONG! 
I'll do a better one later and with the one im running from a diff pip its a good growing/looking plant im sure will be as good.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 16, 2014)

Dogs are lookin nice mate you yielding much from them?


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2014)

Them nugs is looking real good,and I love the smoke report...
I see I need to bust into some of these seeds.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2014)

rasclot said:


> Dogs are lookin nice mate you yielding much from them?


Ive had same dog since 2010 bro. Got lucky on first seed which also came with seeds in her that have saved the strain for me! I must have grew 15 with not a bean in any! Bifold lie had a couple manners on his I hear but the cut I keep is as near to the maiden as I can find. Only got a single 400 ATM but it pulls good. Before I would get a good couple ozwalds without much vegging or any growth tech's!
You got a dog just now ? I'm choking on some Blue Pitt, first on my " to buy " list lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 17, 2014)

genuity said:


> Them nugs is looking real good,and I love the smoke report...
> I see I need to bust into some of these seeds.


Mate, get em going! I was going to mail you re: them 
Today in the day light the nugs are a real nice purplish I didn't fully see last night , just on the trim, but it's a really nice smoke and like I said FIRE " that'll be the reason I didn't Finnish the " smoke report " but deff something I wish the guy had cloned or re-vegged , here's hoping the other one I have has as many qualitys! It reminds me of smoking COF's Extrema, night time only, been waiting all day ffs 
Job well done Gen!


----------



## rasclot (Dec 17, 2014)

Luc


Cindyguygrower said:


> Ive had same dog since 2010 bro. Got lucky on first seed which also came with seeds in her that have saved the strain for me! I must have grew 15 with not a bean in any! Bifold lie had a couple manners on his I hear but the cut I keep is as near to the maiden as I can find. Only got a single 400 ATM but it pulls good. Before I would get a good couple ozwalds without much vegging or any growth tech's!
> You got a dog just now ? I'm choking on some Blue Pitt, first on my " to buy " list lol


Lucky mate! all the dogs Ive had I seem to loose  the last few ain't been yielding much compared to the first dog I had she yielded 5 oz everytime m been lookin for her ever since one day il find something near lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 17, 2014)

Damned I still have not sourced a UK cheese cut. I guess some things were not meant to be. At least I got one of the original Dog batch s1's as a mother. Best weed I have ever smoked. The pheno I have grows like an OG but stinks like the Sour Diesel I know so well from NY. The fuel smelling one not the new citrus one.


----------



## rasclot (Dec 18, 2014)

Sounds good to me shishka


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 18, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Damned I still have not sourced a UK cheese cut. I guess some things were not meant to be. At least I got one of the original Dog batch s1's as a mother. Best weed I have ever smoked. The pheno I have grows like an OG but stinks like the Sour Diesel I know so well from NY. The fuel smelling one not the new citrus one.


Long time no see shish!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 18, 2014)

shishkaboy said:


> Damned I still have not sourced a UK cheese cut. I guess some things were not meant to be. At least I got one of the original Dog batch s1's as a mother. Best weed I have ever smoked. The pheno I have grows like an OG but stinks like the Sour Diesel I know so well from NY. The fuel smelling one not the new citrus one.





rasclot said:


> Luc
> 
> Lucky mate! all the dogs Ive had I seem to loose  the last few ain't been yielding much compared to the first dog I had she yielded 5 oz everytime m been lookin for her ever since one day il find something near lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 18, 2014)

I hear you ras, I lost the original dog but recovered it throught the selfed pips as I said, but have seen them vary, the ones I last done a few pages back were all different seeds but grew more or less the same with one finnishing in 6 weeks and other a sour d taste, ive a friend got one running that gives the same but but dont think its a great yeilder and another guy with what looks and smokes as near as the maiden as ive tried. Im getting a snip back and ill sort you one in due course pal. He's ran it plenty times and its a good puller!

So.... Ive been waiting patiently on my Fireballs to root. All others went in 7-9 days but 2 f.b's have took the full 2 weeks! I was sweating there for a bit as they were getting really yellow and too late to take new ones, but thsts one away


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 18, 2014)

And final smoke report on the Sweet Stomper Kush
 
KILLER!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2014)

hahahah you cracker lad haha 

Merry crimbo to ya cowboy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2014)

Merry Chrimbo Pal, been real busy all week! Hope you had a blast fella!

So on the grow....
I had to pull the 2 selfie dog's from your pips mate, one was riddled and the other I left another week but found more than a few nut's hanging so I just wheeked that out too, on a good note I kinda needed the space with the Fireballs and Sweet Stomper going great along with a couple my Dog's 
Got me a new comp. from Santa too so I will be able to do better snaps from cam.
get them done asap!

Greeting's everyone else ( still subbed haha )


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 30, 2014)

rasclot said:


> Dogs are lookin nice mate you yielding much from them?


Ras, Ive got a friend that has one of my Dog's running, I smoked some over Chrimbo there and its the nearest one ive tried to the original mum ( full flav, nice nug's ) and he had pulled 10 oz from 4 in soil and a basic loft, light, fan. Rather than take any snips of anything new im getting a cut of that one back, so i'll give you a yell bro!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 31, 2014)

Evening folk's, just thought i'd get in and say Happy New Year to all before the rush!

I was hoping to get some pic's done today but cant get a min, was wanting to get them up, the Fireball's is looking great as I said and it smell's soooo alike the one I smoked with DST, the Sweet Stomper Kush also has a great sweet kushy smell and dog's doing there thang!!! Sooooo glad I waited and let them grow a bit to get clones from all, the Jakes Dreams is the only one ive to clone, im far from in any position to re-veg haha!

Well i'll get these snap's asap, and good New Year when it comes to everyone!!!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 2, 2015)

Ha


Cindyguygrower said:


> Ras, Ive got a friend that has one of my Dog's running, I smoked some over Chrimbo there and its the nearest one ive tried to the original mum ( full flav, nice nug's ) and he had pulled 10 oz from 4 in soil and a basic loft, light, fan. Rather than take any snips of anything new im getting a cut of that one back, so i'll give you a yell bro!


Happy new year bro ! Yeah nice1 mate sound good!  u can have anything I have in return if u want


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Ha
> 
> Happy new year bro ! Yeah nice1 mate sound good!  u can have anything I have in return if u want


Will do asap


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2015)

Long time no talk cgg. How are things?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2015)

So, ive been quiet, got some snaps, hope they come out o.k
 

Left to Right in thumbnail,Tent, DOG, Fireball's


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Long time no talk cgg. How are things?


Good mate, my oldest friend, im plodding away, had some up's n down's, done some time and just happy to be growing my own again! Hopee alls good you end bro!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2015)

New girls


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2015)

Yes sir everything is good on my end. Just trying to keep things going smoothly now.

We all go thru the ups n downs part of life


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2015)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yes sir everything is good on my end. Just trying to keep things going smoothly now.
> 
> We all go thru the ups n downs part of life


I hear you mate, ive had a ropey last couple years/grows, hoping the dust has settled and i can keep it up.Been itching to grow these Fireball's, Platinum Fire and the Sweet Stomper's. My hand's were tied when i got the seed's so gave a few of each to a local friend to run with the hope of getting a couple cut's back, but out the 3 strain's he only got ONE Sweet Stomper grown through to crop. That's the bud pic's in last page or so. He didnt take a clone or re-veg either thinking he'll get a cut off mine but the one he done was a keeper and thinking he should have done a re-veg but......
Anyway, good to hear your plodding away my oldest friend/member! I'll have to pop over for a peek!

Just going to try grt these snap's up!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> New girls


Well that didnt work! What's there is Fireball's, Sweet Stomper Kush and my Jake's Dream's that seem's to be flowering FAST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 13, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Ha
> 
> Happy new year bro ! Yeah nice1 mate sound good!  u can have anything I have in return if u want


No prob's pal, asap, i'll keep you posted  Need to have a butchers at what you got


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2015)

Checking back in here, long time its been


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2015)

Riu reunion lol.. ive been meaning to catch up with ya guys man.


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2015)

Ey up folks. Happy New Year to, Cinders and the thread


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 15, 2015)

DST said:


> Ey up folks. Happy New Year to, Cinders. nd the thread


Happy New Year ( thread ) mate!
Hope i can get back to beibg a regular player again. Getting close to the end of this Run n got clones off all, plenty to play with 
 
JAKES DREAMS flowering fast!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 15, 2015)

DOG
 
Sweet Stomper


----------



## dluck (Jan 15, 2015)

Awesome flowers man !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 15, 2015)

This is my Fireballs, its starting To put on some purp. Its only a 400 HPS, alot less than im used to but not too shabby.
I saw a few nanners on one of my dogs and pulled it. First time ive saw anything from the seeds my dog gave out a few stretch back, but thinking about Ras's grow and didnt want to chance it. But got to say, there wasnt a single sign of any seeds, like before, its like infertile ??? Which is a pitty as I would love to pluck them and hit a couple nugs on the others.


Cindyguygrower said:


> View attachment 3332039
> DOG
> View attachment 3332040
> Sweet Stomper


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 15, 2015)

Cant beat knocking the pebble size pre flowers off the Dog as its drying 

Wish i let it finnish now with no damage been done, supose it wouldnt say that if everything was seeded.
Stuck a Psycosis in its its place


----------



## dluck (Jan 15, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> View attachment 3332043 This is my Fireballs, its starting To put on some purp. Its only a 400 HPS, alot less than im used to but not too shabby.
> I saw a few nanners on one of my dogs and pulled it. First time ive saw anything from the seeds my dog gave out a few stretch back, but thinking about Ras's grow and didnt want to chance it. But got to say, there wasnt a single sign of any seeds, like before, its like infertile ??? Which is a pitty as I would love to pluck them and hit a couple nugs on the others.


Hey I just went from CFL's to a 400 watter so I'm kinda excited about it . I love seeing these 400 grows..gives me something to aim for .


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 15, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Cant beat knocking the pebble size pre flowers off the Dog as its drying
> View attachment 3332048
> Wish i let it finnish now with no damage been done, supose it wouldnt say that if everything was seeded.
> Stuck a Psycosis in its its place


I love those little poppers


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

dluck said:


> Hey I just went from CFL's to a 400 watter so I'm kinda excited about it . I love seeing these 400 grows..gives me something to aim for .


My last run was with the single 400 also, came out quite good, was really pleased with the result's from that grow, i used to run2 400's in a 1m2 and it worked a Charm ( Southern  ). Looking to up things to a 600 for next go, ive got another 400 lying but going to try the single 6, see if DST let's me back in the club lol.

Ive just been getting the snap's up and not had any time to really peek about, so with the 2 lad's away and the lass still in the nest i think i'll roll a bone and go on the pRon hunt, see who's about.

Good to see you around Shish! Missed you for a bit, hope all's good for you now bro!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah I was gone for a while, has some shit to do.But Im back with a vengeance, still hunting the real deal cheese tho.


----------



## dluck (Jan 17, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> My last run was with the single 400 also, came out quite good, was really pleased with the result's from that grow, i used to run2 400's in a 1m2 and it worked a Charm ( Southern  ). Looking to up things to a 600 for next go, ive got another 400 lying but going to try the single 6, see if DST let's me back in the club lol.
> 
> Ive just been getting the snap's up and not had any time to really peek about, so with the 2 lad's away and the lass still in the nest i think i'll roll a bone and go on the pRon hunt, see who's about.
> 
> Good to see you around Shish! Missed you for a bit, hope all's good for you now bro!


Man you just validated my thoughts..I also have a 1m2 tent that I got to up-grade to a 600 at a later time but I had been thinking about maybe hanging two 400's in it and was wondering how that may work out . After reading your post I believe that's what I will try...thanks my man ! I'm from the South so I know the "works like a charm" statement and I'm sure if you hang a 600 DST will let you back in the Club lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

Yea, i had it, i had all 3 sister's Cheese/Psycosis/Liver's but with others i had to cut my numbers, then lost it all !
When i got a clone back a couple months ago i thought it was the cheese but knew it could have been psycosis which rasclot thinks it is 100%. I'll know in 2-3 weeks, got one flowering.
Its been a while since i spoke to the fairy but know it was getting harder to move around, some of the Q's and A's in the shop would make you laugh! And that was just pip's!!! Fek knows how cut's are being done these day's.
Maybe not the place to discuss it :-O!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

dluck said:


> Man you just validated my thoughts..I also have a 1m2 tent that I got to up-grade to a 600 at a later time but I had been thinking about maybe hanging two 400's in it and was wondering how that may work out . After reading your post I believe that's what I will try...thanks my man ! I'm from the South so I know the "works like a charm" statement and I'm sure if you hang a 600 DST will let you back in the Club lol


aye, me and Donald go wayyyyy back lol !

2 400's in the 1m2 was my best to date. Ive done a 600 in a cabinet/cupboard, loft, but too HOT. You now have me thinking about another 400haha. Im sure theres one lying at a friend's!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 19, 2015)

Dog @ 8 Weeks
 
Another one grown from the selfie seed's my old mum gave out on her first venture, the trait cloned out first generation and was stable for years! Lost to the mob, and this is the third time ive got her back out these seed's, i getting a cut of another my friend has been growing for a while now with no prob's, but man this one look's good!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 19, 2015)

Sweet Stomper
 
Im chopping a Dog today so i'll get some good pic's of whats happening, my Fireball's is starting to show purple in the Fan's, cant seem to get the pic's i took off the camera's card ffs!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Dog @ 8 Weeks
> View attachment 3334652
> Another one grown from the selfie seed's my old mum gave out on her first venture, the trait cloned out first generation and was stable for years! Lost to the mob, and this is the third time ive got her back out these seed's, i getting a cut of another my friend has been growing for a while now with no prob's, but man this one look's good!


lemon or fuel?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2015)

nice frosty goodness pardner! you get a new camera?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 19, 2015)

Lemony fuel shish! To the Max

Aye donny, same camera lol, cant get it to load to comp. So done these off phone!

DOG


WOOF!
Glad I kept it after taking the other down and no signs of seed's anywhere! But there was another old sack hanging I must have missed but again no sings of owt! Gutted I pulled the other but cant complain this one is a champ!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 19, 2015)

Fireballs
 
Coming along nice


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 19, 2015)

A little something I grabbed lastnight


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2015)

hey cinders! lookin hot!
u were asking about my fireballs..i had the 2 phenos..small and large.. this was the the large. aint the smell intoxicating?..i love it! which phen did you get matey? glad things are back on track for u !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks Amazing DAT, yea ive got that large ( tall ) one, leaves just putting the purp's on and can see some color in the frost on the leave's. I'll get a better lot of snap's from her, but yea the smell/taste is something else!
Great to see you around matey! So did you do the move out the desert?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2015)

cool beans! I like the taller phenotype because she is prettier and gives a much bigger yield. I mixed my dried buds up so I wont be able to snob out the medicinal value comparison from tall to short, oh well. What ever im smoking now is the fuckin BOMB BABY! and
Yeah I bolted from the desert ASAP. fuckin HATED it there . lookin forward to some more of you slick photos CCG! keep on truckin!
and by the way, what is that a picture of that you grabbed the other night? no shortage of elite strains in your neck of the woods I hear.


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 21, 2015)

aha and here I am....and here all this wonderful reading is! yay!


----------



## rasclot (Jan 25, 2015)

Am


Cindyguygrower said:


> Lemony fuel shish! To the Max
> 
> Aye donny, same camera lol, cant get it to load to comp. So done these off phone!
> 
> ...


azing dog mate


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Jan 25, 2015)

need to get me some DOGs going!!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 5, 2015)

g So finaly got a Fireballs going!
And shes a beaut!


Amazing color


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 5, 2015)

Jakes Dreams coming next with a psycosis mmmm


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 5, 2015)

Giving the Sweet Stomper its last trim up


----------



## TheTrippyHippie (Feb 5, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> View attachment 3345467 gView attachment 3345468 So finaly got a Fireballs going!
> And shes a beaut!
> 
> View attachment 3345466
> Amazing color


Whats the name of the strain good sir that looks beautiful im in awe.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 7, 2015)

Lookin sweet mate!
I'm takin sour deisel cuts this weekend if u want sum let me know mate


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 8, 2015)

TheTrippyHippie said:


> Whats the name of the strain good sir that looks beautiful im in awe.


The Purple one? Thats Fireballs my friend, ( Fire Ailen Kush x Cherrypuff )
i fell in love with the strain at first smoke around a year ago, but due to some up's n down's so to speak its took me untill now to get them going and hit this beaut on first fem!
I think other folk's have bread the strain further if you look around the club 600

Not even had a taste yet, thats been 4-5 days hanging so not long, was hoping for one tasting similar to the one i first tried ( DST's ), but cant remember any color in his, ( DGT's ) was a little purple, different but still nice with some similar tones in taste, this one was green 2 weeks ago! It did get moved to a colder area but it was already showing some purp but it went all out as you can see!
Ive got a couple clone's anyway!

Ras. ive not forgot the Dog bro! I'll be getting my snip back hopefully this week and i'll give you heads up pal  This Sweet Stomper, different pheno has a real sour d taste to it man, i was'nt too keen on sour tasting swag untill i grew my Dog in soil and it comes with a sour taste in with the lemony fuel, the SSK has dried out over around 10 days with a nice sour kush taste, i really need to pop over and catch you, i'll pop in later and try chase this cut up. ( should have cloned that last one i done there, was sooooo tasty!!!!!! )


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 9, 2015)

So... Its all about the purple! Check my psycosis



Same exact tone as the Fireballs!
Ive saw the cheese go purp with cokd temps but WOW


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

nice one cowboy, i just let one rock up to about 10.5 weeks purp'd up like that. practically no hairs left to recede just like that ^^ it's killer


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 9, 2015)

Next is my FAT Jakes Dreams. Holding alot of tidy smelling bud


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice one cowboy, i just let one rock up to about 10.5 weeks purp'd up like that. practically no hairs lefI to recede just like that ^^ it's killer


Aye its pretty mate! Not had any the clone onlys go this dark!
Jakes Dreams got a little about her.
I just had my first j off the Fireballs and its the full flav I was hoping for


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 9, 2015)

the cheese doesn't really do it, blues and psycho will purp right up. nice one on the FB man. seems like years ago i tried our man in the Dam's. 

the JD probably would go full purp if you left it but you do have a temp lower than most up there lad!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 9, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> the cheese doesn't really do it, blues and psycho will purp right up. nice one on the FB man. seems like years ago i tried our man in the Dam's.
> 
> the JD probably would go full purp if you left it but you do have a temp lower than most up there lad!


well it tell's me its not cheese then lol, i knew it was 50/50 cheese or psycosis but ras clocked it, smells great!

It has been almost a year to the week since i cut my teeth on the Fireball's and been a long year waiting to find a time to pop them so i could keep what i found, the smell of this takes me right back! Like DAT said its intoxicating!
The JD will get another week or 2, ive not been counting so we'll see how she fairs in the cold, like you said its colder up here haha!


----------



## rasclot (Feb 9, 2015)

Outstanding pics mate looks like u won't b short of a smoke lol I got six weeks til I chop anything  been getting bits of my mate gonna owe him 3oz at this rate
Westy said my sour diesel taste like fire balls


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2015)

Interesting Ras......
Up until week 4-5 my Fireballs smelled like my Dog. Inever got to try a tester bud or owt before it came ready but its been dry a good 11 days now and got that same taste as DST's f.b i first tried. I couldnt have hoped for better and like DAT said she preferred the tall pheno, i have to say i agree!
I'll get you that Dog mate, and ill give the sour d a run for sure bud! ASAP


----------



## rasclot (Feb 13, 2015)

Sound mate should be ready to fly out in a week


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Outstanding pics mate looks like u won't b short of a smoke lol I got six weeks til I chop anything  been getting bits of my mate gonna owe him 3oz at this rate
> Westy said my sour diesel taste like fire balls


Which sour d? These is lot of confusion over the cuts, being from the east coast and smoking daily, I can tell the subtle difference between them.


----------



## rasclot (Feb 19, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Which sour d? These is lot of confusion over the cuts, being from the east coast and smoking daily, I can tell the subtle difference between them.


Not sure mate it's from reserva privada outstanding smoke


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 20, 2015)

rasclot said:


> Not sure mate it's from reserva privada outstanding smoke


Like this?










I have a thread going about this RP Sour D and would love to see more of them. Stop by and post some shots of your ladies, there is currently a discussion on how close to the original chemdog 91 skunk va cut the phenos can get. So any additional info would be awesome. Regs or fems?
https://www.rollitup.org/t/reserva-privada-sour-diesel.859726/


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 16, 2015)

So i had a loss in the fam, not as close as Westy's but had my hands and head full for a bit there, but glad to say ive still got all my girls and just put some pip's in the magic lurpak tub, a few of the dog selfie's thats brought the Scottie back time after time. I was expeting a cut back from a friend so never cloned my last there but its the same seed ive gre a dozen times without a pip in any the plant's and they'r typically all great growers as the last pictures show.

Ive put in a couple Southern Charm's and Extreama's, i never did get a good chance at these before so looking forward to it, got me a new prop to ensure the clone's in these cold temp's and with the Fireball's taking 2 weeks to root it will give them a better chance as i wont be able to keep an eye on ! Ive got a little one that im going to keep in veg untill ive got more rooted anyway, its took my a year to finally get the fireball's going and its a great pheno so hoping to keep it as long as poss.

I need to take a shot of the psychosis bush i have, i had someone hold it for me for a while and he's let it go into flower, its been around 4 weeks ive had it back on 24 hrs but it still loks like its trying to flower and i really dont know what i can do with it ? Wouldnt want to clone it, and dont know how it will fair if i try to switch it, been waiting for it to start growing new shoot's but as i said its been a while. Luckily i have a separate cut.

Ras, ive been hearing good thing's about your sour d matey


----------



## DST (Mar 17, 2015)

Alright Chav.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2015)

in lurpack we trust!

sorry to hear about the family loss mate. hope yer heads reet, or good as it can be.

tough call with the flowering cosis, i'd have probably just let it keep going at 4 weeks. i bet it's a bonnie sight just now eh.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 18, 2015)

DST said:


> Alright Chav.


Plodding on. Gadgie Lol, just dodging away as per. Trying to juggle everything from a distance, my fekkin newly germed seeds dried out int the tub I use, all moisture was condensed on lid and lost 3 dog's arrrrg!!!! Not got many of these Scottie selfies left and got to get ma dug back!

How's u pal ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 18, 2015)

So after a dissaster with my seeds there, ive been lagging with everything and its time to take new clones. Everything was in small pots ( rootbound ) and looking star
ved, a sad sight, but theyr all done and I think ill give them time to settle in and look more healthy before I snip any for cuts.
The Psychosis bush has finaly stopped trying to flower and looks like I can go ahead and flip it. Going to be alot needing pruned or it would be a big ball of pop-corn!

Back, left to right is the
Fireballs, Psychosis, Sweet Stomper. With a smaller Fireballs and cosis in front.

Psychosis, still got some purp with the cold temps.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 18, 2015)

Fireballs got some color too, needing some tlc but will look great in around 10 weeks


----------



## DST (Mar 20, 2015)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Plodding on. Gadgie Lol, just dodging away as per. Trying to juggle everything from a distance, my fekkin newly germed seeds dried out int the tub I use, all moisture was condensed on lid and lost 3 dog's arrrrg!!!! Not got many of these Scottie selfies left and got to get ma dug back!
> 
> How's u pal ?


Nae bad lad. Just shuffling along. Home in the Motherland in a few weeks, but will be up north in a very remote cottage.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 21, 2015)

S


DST said:


> Nae bad lad. Just shuffling along. Home in the Motherland in a few weeks, but will be up north in a very remote cottage.


sounds like the kinda place I'd like to stay for good!
Finally got the wheels in motion for a move out the flat! Had enough of neighbours ( they've prob had enough of me haha )

Well it's cloning today, I was all ready to get them done and realised I only had one cube! I used to use the little peat pellets that worked o.k and I've found some similar made of coco coir, the peat tends to stay soaked so these should work better.
Got a new prop but until I'm confident the cold wont hold them back I've knocked up a DIY carry-out number. After some tweaking it should work a treat!
  
I counter sunk inside so they will fit nice and stay warm in the foam 
Not banking my crop on it but good for boredom lol

Anyway have a nice trip mucker!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> in lurpack we trust!
> 
> sorry to hear about the family loss mate. hope yer heads reet, or good as it can be.
> 
> tough call with the flowering cosis, i'd have probably just let it keep going at 4 weeks. i bet it's a bonnie sight just now eh.


Thanks man, seems like its never ending! Got woke yesterday with the lass's old man phoning after taking a stroke! Had to put door in to get to him. Find out later today how thing's are, still no feeling's in left leg, but quak said he should make a full recovery! Swede's bursting!

Anyway's on with the show, ive put some more Dog pip's to germ and WILL keep an eye on! Think i'll use the take-away box for them once they germ, stick it on the window 

Don, this cosis has been a right pain, im still not sure what happened, it should have been sitting with all other veggie's but the lad must have done something with it as it was the only one staring to flower ( thank fuck ). It didnt look too bad and ive never made the mistake myself before so didnt know what i was in for, wish i had just stuck it in small but i only had one other clone that i promised someone and again didnt know what i was in for! Your right, its a funky sight for sure! Dont know what's been happening ( not alot by the look's! ), everything look's starved and just SAD, Im sure they will be better after the re-potting and a good feed, going to take some snip's later so i'll catch a couple pic's.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2015)

So I decided to use the take-away tub for some new seeds!
Seems to be working fine, Blue Pitt x XO Cheese up first 
 
Good humidity
 
Good to give me something to do and keep me Sane! Who was it said smoking isn't addictive but growing is!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2015)

least something's looking up lad! hope the old boy's alreet. 

My pals in a similar boat, the lad looking after hadn't noticed a timer had been out of sync. half the lights had been coming on mid cycle. his plants look well funky. think it'll be a shot out the door on the cheap job. he's wounded.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> least something's looking up lad! hope the old boy's alreet.
> 
> My pals in a similar boat, the lad looking after hadn't noticed a timer had been out of sync. half the lights had been coming on mid cycle. his plants look well funky. think it'll be a shot out the door on the cheap job. he's wounded.[/QU


The old man is getting better, can't move his leg yet so wheelchair bound in Hosp. but has the feelings back. Going to need physio but Got the clot in his brain on the mend with meds, thanks for asking pal.

Aye, sounds a reet old mix-up at you buddies man! We're they far on? I'm going to attack this psychosis tonight and hopefully it doesn't look too bad, prob have to lollie-pop her and see how it fairs! Picked up a few " dollies prams " some nice cheesey swag. Was early, but a really nice lasting taste, like the Livers. Not too strong though and i can't leave it alone lol


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2015)

Tai chi is what my Mum friend does. He had a massive stroke and finds the tai chi is amazing for his movement, wellbeing etc. He had to learn to talk again basically...proper bad one. Hope the guy gets better mate. I got a sad call from my Mum yesterday, my old Aunt who stayed bottom of Easter Road just past away, for the best really as she was in palliative care anyway...dementia had sent her mad as a box of frogs too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 26, 2015)

it's been a week for it I tell you lads, my neighbour is on meds for something that knock his co-ordination out, he's forever falling,had the ambo 3 times this year already. 

Good luck taming your psycho man, my pals was about 5 weeks in and had a couple of weeks "reveg"

Sorry to hear about your Aunt D, best thing though. It's hard for the ones left but I hope my brain gans before my body. who am i kidding my brains cattled now ffs.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2015)

DST said:


> Tai chi is what my Mum friend does. He had a massive stroke and finds the tai chi is amazing for his movement, wellbeing etc. He had to learn to talk again basically...proper bad one. Hope the guy gets better mate. I got a sad call from my Mum yesterday, my old Aunt who stayed bottom of Easter Road just past away, for the best really as she was in palliative care anyway...dementia had sent her mad as a box of frogs too.


Thanks mate, he seems to be on the mend, the Lass took it bad but o.k now!

Still on the up, I've a fiend through west I visited last year and left him a Dog, he still has it so its coming home 
I managed to pop an old selfie too 

Mum and hopefully step daughter

Dog and Blue Pitt x Cheese
 
Sorry bout Puc. The laddie has my comp watching cartoons in bed!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2015)

The psychosis was supposed to be with the new clones, I wasnt there but something happened for what looked like mabe a week tops but continued trying to flower for a month lol. But ill just have to take what I can from her and move on with the show!

I took about 10 snips from the Fireballs, Sweet Stomper and a couple cosis. Not saw them since and my buddy isnt a grower, just blower lol, so i brought a couple with me to stick in the take-away tub for me to keep an eye on!
This is after 7 shifts!

Looking good i'd say!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2015)

This thread is dead....... with all my tools re-located its hard enough to do anything with things. That last lot were all superb, ive got a Fireballs, Sweet Stomper Kush and Psychosis at around 5 weeks 12/12 with another F.B and Cosis @ 18 days.
Im not sure whats happened but they seem to be lagging, and just totally different to the last run in same set-up.
Ive popped a bunch of random seed to fill the space when the first 3 plants come out, got a Dog, Blue Pitt x Cheese, JTR x Cheese, Jakes Dreams, Cheese surprise and Casey Jones. I done a mixed seed run last summer and got a few nice bits n bobs, should be fun!

can spot the Dog straight away with the dark conker fan's, just topped them all so they can start to branch without having to re-pot yet. Need them to stay slim, i might get lucky and find them all Fem!!!! lol

Heres a couple snap's of the one's i got going atm

Sweet Stomper Kush


 Fireballs
Sorry about the crappy pic's, i'll get the good one's done when they's about done for the chop
@Don G, this is the Psychosis that an ideot put into flower without telling me and i spent a month trying to straighten it out. Its flowering all funky, is'nt feeding well and looks like shit, but all the good stuff is frosty and smelling great.

One good snap and its fekin ORANGE!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

ah lad it'll still smoke. Id probably hash it. Yins look canny mate, nice random mix up you've got going too.

uk lad was raving about his jakes dream. Fingers x'd for fems lad.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2015)

Aye, i was thinking the same thing, need to get new bag's!

I done a Jakes Dreams last run , its a BIG yeilder, nice smoke but i never did get the best of her as my mate pulled it early instead of the small psychosis, thats the reason the cosis went to 10 weeks and purped all out. It was hard to judge as very leafy still but deff. something i want to try again.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 7, 2015)

looks well satty that and tasty, aye shame to take that early man, doesn't look that far off.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 11, 2015)

Well, got some more pic's done today! Things still arent what they should be but its something after a long wait...

Phones playing up! Get them done asap


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 11, 2015)

Try again...


This is my funky growing Psychosis. Looks luke shit but smells the berries!
All the good bits are GOOD


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 11, 2015)

These are Fireballs n Sweet Stomper
View attachment 34


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 11, 2015)

Scottie Dog

The young team, some clones and Westys ovsrspill " blue. PItt x cheese, JTR x Cheese, Jakes Dreams and a couple bx2 cheese surprise's 
All the seedlingsI just have very fat leaves, leads me to think theyr more the blue pitt's and JTR.
The Dog has some of the fattest fans ive grew but even these match it in size, heres hoping for fem's, they all look great and i Seem to do well from seed's under just a single 400.


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2015)

Alwight fella, Hows it going. Got some time off today so im gonna try and sort things out lol. As if haha. least pot on a few and more treatments lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2015)

mr west said:


> Alwight fella, Hows it going. Got some time off today so im gonna try and sort things out lol. As if haha. least pot on a few and more treatments lol.


Im good mate, been better like!
Got to go back to hosp. See the Neurology guy, meds arent controlling my fits prop. But could be worse.
Just grabbed some pop-corn Fireballs for a hash run


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2015)

So heres the material, only 4 days off plant, wish it was dryer to roll !!! Smoking some weak lemon haze.

Looks great, smells better!

Wasnt able to get pic's of this before it got chopped, I was interested to see if it had color without the cold temps. Its not quite like the last one but got a nice different tone of purp.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 15, 2015)

Yo Fred, I was meaning to ask you your opinion on these seedlings!
 
Theyr all yours I think lol, but they have the fattest fans ive saw on a seedling!
Theyr the Blue Pitt x Cheese, JTR x Cheese and your Jakes Dreams with a couple others


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2015)

looking nice cinders mate, was wondering what compo u do ur seedlings in cuz mine aint that nice and green. they do look nice and fat. I aint planted any of those s33ds yet still dealing with my smites ffs.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2015)

Just a han


mr west said:


> looking nice cinders mate, was wondering what compo u do ur seedlings in cuz mine aint that nice and green. they do look nice and fat. I aint planted any of those s33ds yet still dealing with my smites ffs.


Its bio bizz with a little formulex mate, and any pot handy as you can see but aye man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2015)

Fuckin nightmare using my phone, takes forever and still comes out wrong!

Couple snaps I took while I chopped down the Psychosis, came better than I expected!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2015)

Well looks like my snaps arent coming up!!! Only took me an hour ffs!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 19, 2015)

Finally!!! This is the Sweet Stomper
 
Psyco looks better by the day!
 
Seedlings too! So FAT!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

howdy cowboy! that psycho has pulled around canny eh. I just saw ya pop up in the dog thread and thought shit I was supposed to be sending a parcel to you. apologies mate my heads been up my arse for some time. I'll get it sorted, unless I have already and have forgotten, which is also possible ffs. 

those yins might possibly be the most indy looking leaves i've seen.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> howdy cowboy! that psycho has pulled around canny eh. I just saw ya pop up in the dog thread and thought shit I was supposed to be sending a parcel to you. apologies mate my heads been up my arse for some time. I'll get it sorted, unless I have already and have forgotten, which is also possible ffs.
> 
> those yins might possibly be the most indy looking leaves i've seen.


Howdy Co Cheese! Aye, the cosis came right good! Filled in alot better than i thought too!

Na Bosh on the pip's as you would say man! I know you've got your hand's full, They were more for my next go, but aye mate, this lot are going great. I was just saying in Da Club, the " Cowboy Style " system seem's to be suiting them a treat! Pot noodle tubs with a handfull of bio-biz, half measure's of formulex, no fan, and 24 hrs light lol. But they'r crazy sized leaves fr sure, the plants are only about 4 inch on node 3-4. I think ive got 5 of them all in with a Scottie Dog selfie.
Got to be Blue Pitt and JTR leaner's as they dunt look like no Cheese!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

haha pot noodle bad boys fo life!

jtr is mostly sativa so id say its got to be BP leaning. You gave them a touch up yet? Much pen and ink to them ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 20, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha pot noodle bad boys fo life!
> 
> jtr is mostly sativa so id say its got to be BP leaning. You gave them a touch up yet? Much pen and ink to them ?


HaHa, i kinda know which ones are which, but not done a scratch n sniff test yet. Be going to re-pot them all up on Fri so i'll get them all labbled. I know all the pip's i used and have a rough idea which one's germed when so i better get it done while i can still tell them apart.
Now that i think on it the JTR was one that got topped, you can see throughout the pic with them all if you turn your head the 2 closest to the right in tray ( not the snip's ) Im sure looking from here that's the JTR x. Stupid to leave it i know, but think i'll get them named right lol. Got to sex them up first, if one of these fatties are male it might just go to my F.B's and SSK. Hoping the Dog is o.k, ive never had any worries with them before bt just the whole budolski thing.... I'd love to get her crossed with a good male.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2015)

ah well cowboys and labels never really were that close eh 

how does that sweet stomper kush yield man? aye a decent male to put to them to would be grand eh.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah well cowboys and labels never really were that close eh
> 
> how does that sweet stomper kush yield man? aye a decent male to put to them to would be grand eh.


Your right there lol, the SSK is quite a good puller tbo, This one is small but has the " Cotton ball " top's @ around 3 week's, can tell it would do well if had the chance!
This one thats about done seems to have a totally different smell to the Maiden. I thought at one point the lad had miss labeled it and it was another Fireballs, but there were only ever 2 snips of the f.b's so its 100 % the SSK, just kinda unlike the last one 
 
This was the first one from seed, mind im only running a 400 atm,


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2015)

looks almost satty that!? weird. i remember it being quite heavy stone though!? then again my memory is gaaaaaaash


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks almost satty that!? weird. i remember it being quite heavy stone though!? then again my memory is gaaaaaaash


 you talking about the SSK ?
Aye strange, that was the mother from s33d, but just chopoed one and its not quite got the lemon/lime/kushy as the Dog or Fireballs but its got a totally diffrrent look and smell compered to its mum! It was sour before ? Weird ???


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2015)

Seedlings are in beast mode!
 
Scottie Dog
 
 
Pls been fem.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 14, 2015)

So i found this Bag Seed in a few grams of some real nice hazey bud, I dont know why i took the chance with everything ive got going on atm, but glad i gave it a go as its a beast ! FAT bud's, not the frostiest ive ever grew but nice and dense and smell's great. The bud was almost like a lemon Haze without the lemon, really nice!
Ive got 10 plant's, 6-7 strains and its getting to the exciting stage! If im right there's 1 Dog, 2 Fireballs, this bag seed, 1 Casey Jones, 1 Extreama, 1 Blue Pitt x Cheese, and 3 small Psychosis to fill in the gap's !

This was from a few weeks ago, lot's of change's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 14, 2015)

how do cowboy. nice selection man. which reminds me.... you need a goody bag.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 25, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do cowboy. nice selection man. which reminds me.... you need a goody bag.


That would be sweet mate, used most of the pips I have here!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 25, 2015)

First ones down, 3 Psychosis 1 bag seed haze!
 
Got this pip out some nice hazey


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 25, 2015)

Psychosis
Brought down 3 of these beauts


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 25, 2015)

Scottie Dog back again 


Sweet Stomper got a week left, this Cheese x JTR is looking great


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 25, 2015)

Still got 4 to come, Fireballs, Blue Pitt x Cheese, Casey Jones
Watch this space lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 26, 2015)

Man they pic's came out shit! I'm going to hang a cfl next time to get some good light, these plant's deserve better shot's than those, i'm so chuffed to have the Scottie Dog back, I grew this one from the same selfie pip's ive done the last dozen or more from, and like one done last year it seem's to be coming ready fast! That's it at 6 week's, its about 3 week's behind the rest but doesn't look it. Ive got a lad who i only just found out is still got a Dog from one i gave him a couple year back, i can get it from him no sweat, and took a good few clone's from this one, This plant MUST not be lost at all cost!
Pitty about they pic's, the Cheese x JTR is looking and smelling amazing, still got a bit to go, that's it into week 8 and i'd say at least another 2.
The Hazey Bag seed plant has bud's that are just double the size on anything else, and has a vrey unique smell, almost horrible lol, the bud it came from i posted,i'll try find it, but was like an Amnesia, hazey!
The other's ive got are all but one got a nice bit colour coming through, i'll do shot's of those next turn!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2015)

So something strange has been happening with the grow, ive noticed there has been lots of colour coming through when it was winter but in the last 10 days or so ive had a few plants go full purple


Cant be cold at lights out or my Dog would be one of fhe first with lots of colour in the Psychosis when cold, but niether has any colour the Dog looks rather pale from flushing too soon, she was kept back a couple weeks for pups, but check these


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2015)

Try again, phone says no!!!
Doesnt seem to want to wor but ill get them up later one way!!

Theres one


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 1, 2015)

This is the Cheese x JTR
I took another shot of her but its just as bad focus, these are getting another week or so, ill deff. Get a better pic. She's one of the best for looks, crystals long and shiny

Cant wait to taste these, but I have to say the bag seed haze is so potent I was trimming psychosis with it at end of table and I could smell it clearly, deff hazey and extreamly nice smoke


----------



## mr west (Aug 2, 2015)

cheesey jack yum yum yawn, doze, wake up and cough lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2015)

bonnie looking bitches cinders. you changed the nutes or added owt?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 4, 2015)

mr west said:


> cheesey jack yum yum yawn, doze, wake up and cough lol


All down to you bro! I got a piece name'd for you man, i got screwed out the last couple plant's i done at a friend's, but i'll mail you up, it will be coming down this weekend, well that one but there's a couple bit's n bob's pal.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bonnie looking bitches cinders. you changed the nutes or added owt?


Exactly what i was thinking, thats a good few that have went that full red/purple way, but im still cowboy style, bio bizz with just their bloom nowt else, and this is a 400w !!!
I thought i mailed you man, it must be saved as draft, i'll get it away asap! Just going to do a quick vid. to show these beut's!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 4, 2015)

The cheese x JTR is the first with 2 top's
Last few years my The Scottie Dog has stood out in my grow's, she's still to come but these deserve their own wee spot


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

looks reet tasty that man.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 4, 2015)

There's a pice with you n westy's name on it Pal, its the least i can do!!! They'r not BIG by any means but a little of this will go a long way! The cheese x JTR look's very saty and aye VERY tasty, Its too a couple more week's to finnish up but all stacked!!!
 Killer Cheese


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

hows it smell? lemons or cheese or mixed?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hows it smell? lemons or cheese or mixed?


To be honest mate its only been out tent for these shot's and I never really touched it much as my paw's were all glued up with other stuff! I'm hoping she'll be ready this weekend, into week 10 and its getting there! But I don't know what clicked for me on this run, my new bulb? Either way 10 plants in 1m2 with a 400w light cowboy style im chuffed with the results!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

walks like a duck n all that hahaha. wait till you've the big 600 rockin man. 

If I were you i'd just let it ride. if it takes 11-12 weeks let it ride unless your desperate Dan like!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> walks like a duck n all that hahaha. wait till you've the big 600 rockin man.
> 
> If I were you i'd just let it ride. if it takes 11-12 weeks let it ride unless your desperate Dan like!


Fek aye man, na' chance im taking this early! Im not going to even touch it even though im starving for a try lol, but ive got a little just now. Just got a dollies pram from my little bro of that Cookies i put the snap up of. Its the same gready so n so's that are still holding it, they'r just newbies, first timers and they'll end up losing it forever through their greed! I offered to do a swap for whatever i had and they hummed n hawed about it so ive let it go, dont get me wrong it would be worth having but im no having a sore head over it lol. This bit seem's really early and nowhere near the bit before, but still good flav.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 5, 2015)

Aye I hear that man, I was thinking the other day about getting my clone onlies back in order then after a think I might just not bother and get through the ones I've made and find some belters.

surprised you've not had a wee scrump off her mind haha

You should hear the flutter of tiny fairy wings shortly lad.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Aye I hear that man, I was thinking the other day about getting my clone onlies back in order then after a think I . Might just not bother and get through the ones I've made and find some belters.
> 
> surprised you've not had a wee scrump off her mind haha
> 
> You should hear the flutter of tiny fairy wings shortly lad.


Got them pal, man theres some fire to be found in them beans cowboy!
Cant wait to get into them, and got to mind the names!

That's me been and chopped the last 4. It took the Killer Cheese A day off 11 weeks and looks great


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 8, 2015)

The Dog Look's very hungry fron the early flush, but still has her same potent smell and I bet stone!
 
The purp was just starting on her and the Sweet Stomper
 
And one that went almost Black!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2015)

Well that run was exciting! Crazy colors, and with the seed's not being labelled, the ones i thought were one thing are clearly not lol
The dark Purp little one there is'nt the blue pitt x cheese, i got her picked out from the slight B.P flav similar to the one i tried from DST.
The SSK and Dog had a little purple but not much, still Dank,and with this Dog have such a long flush she taste's just unlike anything else! CAN-NOT smoke before midnight!!! 

I'm not going to bother with clones the next go,might fit in a Dog or 2 but going to give Don's pip's a go for another Mixed strain run and pop the other F1 Fireball's to see what i can find 

Thank's for all the kind word's Troop's
I'll try get a more updates next time


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 18, 2015)

nothing quite like your own weed that's properly 'done' i see a load of gear lads punt and it's no where near finished or it is and gorgeous but it's .7 in a tiny bag for a tenner.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2015)

Victory Cigar ( blunt full of Dog with Dank 7 tip nom nom nom )
 
Sticky fingerez lol^^^


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 18, 2015)

Need to get dome dried bud shots done. I'll try get them done later today, just catching a quick pint. School goes back tomor and ill be a busy man, but its all good!
Was just saying to Don, thats me "made redundant " lol time to put feet up ha!!!

Another shot of the fire!


----------

